# Asia Cup 2012



## Edevelop

An exciting series is underway on March 18 : Pakistan vs India.

Today's news:

India's Asia Cup squad
MS Dhoni (capt & wk), Virat Kohli (vice-capt), Sachin Tendulkar, Gautam Gambhir, Rohit Sharma, Suresh Raina, Manoj Tiwary, Ravindra Jadeja, R Ashwin, Praveen Kumar, Vinay Kumar, Rahul Sharma, Yusuf Pathan, Irfan Pathan, Ashok Dinda
Out : Virender Sehwag, Zaheer Khan, Umesh Yadav, Parthiv Patel
In: Yusuf Pathan, Ashok Dinda


----------



## Super Falcon

this is going to happpen again in upcoming asia cup this time pakistan should make sure that we win against india and also against sri lanka before what happen in asia cup we just loose one game and india also but we had to sit outside srilankans are benefitting from it they are loosing against india in asia cup to stop pakistan qualify for final becozz they know the deadly force is coming so they like to play final against india and they won almost 4 last asia cup we need to beat india and srilanka


----------



## Baby Leone

Super Falcon said:


> this is going to happpen again in upcoming asia cup this time pakistan should make sure that we win against india and also against sri lanka before what happen in asia cup we just loose one game and india also but we had to sit outside srilankans are benefitting from it they are loosing against india in asia cup to stop pakistan qualify for final becozz they know the deadly force is coming so they like to play final against india and they won almost 4 last asia cup we need to beat india and srilanka


 
we will beat both am damm sure as its not happening in india...


----------



## Super Falcon

pakistan squad probabbles

Misbah ul Haq
Younis Khan
Shahid Afridi
Azhar mahmood
Naseer jamshed
Saeed Ajmal 
Umar gul
Mohammad Hafeez
Kamran akmal
Mohammad Sami
Asad Shafiq
Azhar Ali
Umar Akmal
Imran Nazir
Hammad Azam


----------



## Rahil khan

Super Falcon said:


> pakistan squad probabbles
> 
> Misbah ul Haq
> Younis Khan
> Shahid Afridi
> Azhar mahmood
> Naseer jamshed
> Saeed Ajmal
> Umar gul
> Mohammad Hafeez
> Kamran akmal
> Mohammad Sami
> Asad Shafiq
> Azhar Ali
> Umar Akmal
> Imran Nazir
> Hammad Azam


Azhar Mahmood and Hammad Azam are in same category of all rounders. But young Hammad Azam is a furious pinch hitter like Razzaq. So in my opinion Hammad Azam will be preferred. And i feel career for Kamran Akmal is over. He is probably 29-30 right now and he never improved his wicket keeping....of course can never forget that Sydney test in which he dropped Hussy thrice... But i don't understand why they are ignoring Wahab Riaz? He is such a strong man capable of bowling over 140 km/hr and that's what we need right now. Umer Gul, Wahab Riaz, Muhammad Sami, can become a ethal combination along with Saeed Ajmal and Shahid Afridi....


----------



## Edevelop

This was announced and finalized today:

Pakistan squad for Asia Cup
Misbah-ul-Haq (capt), Mohammad Hafeez, Nasir Jamshed, Younis Khan, Umar Akmal, Hammad Azam, Asad Shafiq, Shahid Afridi, Azhar Ali, Sarfraz Ahmed (wk), Saeed Ajmal, Abdur Rehman, Umar Gul, Aizaz Cheema, Wahab Riaz.
*In*: Nasir Jamshed, Sarfraz Ahmed.
*Out*: Shoaib Malik, Imran Farhat, Adnan Akmal.
Reserves: Ahmed Shehzad, Rahat Ali, Bilawal Bhatti, Afaq Rahim.

This is poor selection. Why the heck did they pick Sarfraz? This man cannot bat.
Also i think Imran Nazir should have been included.in the squad at least and Ahmed Shehzad should be brought up as a opener.


----------



## zip

Srilanka will win all the way


----------



## Edevelop

*Junaid Khan out of Asia Cup
*






Junaid Khan, the Pakistan fast bowler, who sustained a knee injury during the recently-concluded England series, will not be available for the Asia Cup when the new selection committee chaired by Iqbal Qasim sits tomorrow to pick the squad. PCB sources have indicated that Junaid is likely to be out of action for three weeks.

ESPNcricinfo understands that Junaid picked up the injury during training ahead of the second Twenty20 in Dubai. MRI scans revealed a fracture of the patella. Junaid had played a total of three matches on the tour - one Test, one ODI and one Twenty20 - and accounted for just one wicket.

Junaid, 21, who graduated from the same Under-19 batch that Mohammad Amir came from, is also a left-arm fast bowler but his fledgling career has been hurt by injuries in the last few months. Incidentally Junaid was picked for the England series after he had freshly recovered from the abdominal tear he picked during the ODI series against Sri Lanka last year, which ruled him out for six weeks.

*Wow we are just playing only 2-3 fast bowlers now... *


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

I am not really happy with our bowling..dont know why Umesh yadav is not in ? but am sure that our lads ll take care of Pakistani team.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Sri Lanka is favorite in Asia cup.
Pakistan Batting is already very weak and still they added sarfraz ahmed as wicket keeper.Very pathetic decision.
This is only our Bowling which we always rely.


----------



## Edevelop

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Sri Lanka is favorite in Asia cup.
> Pakistan Batting is already very weak and still they added sarfraz ahmed as wicket keeper.Very pathetic decision.
> This is only our Bowling which we always rely.



We rely on Spin bowling... India and Sri Lanka play Spin very well. This is NOT needed because the pitches in Bangaldesh are not like UAE

Fast bowling is almost none... Having seamers was important because Indian players (Tendulkar, Ghambir, Sharma, Raina, Pathans) piss when they see our average pace at 140+


----------



## W.11

cb4 said:


> This was announced and finalized today:
> 
> Pakistan squad for Asia Cup
> Misbah-ul-Haq (capt), Mohammad Hafeez, Nasir Jamshed, Younis Khan, Umar Akmal, Hammad Azam, Asad Shafiq, Shahid Afridi, Azhar Ali, Sarfraz Ahmed (wk), Saeed Ajmal, Abdur Rehman, Umar Gul, Aizaz Cheema, Wahab Riaz.
> *In*: Nasir Jamshed, Sarfraz Ahmed.
> *Out*: Shoaib Malik, Imran Farhat, Adnan Akmal.
> Reserves: Ahmed Shehzad, Rahat Ali, Bilawal Bhatti, Afaq Rahim.
> 
> This is poor selection. Why the heck did they pick Sarfraz? This man cannot bat.
> Also i think Imran Nazir should have been included.in the squad at least and Ahmed Shehzad should be brought up as a opener.



how come poor selection for sarfaraz?? how do youknow he cant bat, have you checked his domestic record??

and really imran nazir?? did you check his ODI record?? average of 24.61	

source: Imran Nazir | Pakistan Cricket | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo

sarfaraz his a good wicket keeper,his average is 43.22	in domestic, lets see if you can argue


----------



## Rafael

If anybody is looking for results, please see below:

Bangladesh < Pakistan < India < Srilanka.

This is how it will go. No need to watch and boil your blood over it.


----------



## Invincible INDIAN

cb4 said:


> We rely on Spin bowling... India and Sri Lanka play Spin very well. This is NOT needed because the pitches in Bangaldesh are not like UAE
> 
> Fast bowling is almost none... *Having seamers was important because Indian players (Tendulkar, Ghambir, Sharma, Raina, Pathans) piss when they see our average pace at 140+*


----------



## Hyde

we need a proper wicket keeper who could also bat like a professional batsmen

I liked the inclusion of Nasir Jamshed and hopefully he would have learnt from his earlier mistakes and become a lethal part of this team in future

Its about time when we might need to find replacement for Asad Shafiq as well... he hasn't been consistent in his performance and we cannot rely upon him


----------



## Edevelop

KarachiPunk said:


> how come poor selection for sarfaraz?? how do youknow he cant bat, have you checked his domestic record??
> 
> and really imran nazir?? did you check his ODI record?? average of 24.61
> 
> source: Imran Nazir | Pakistan Cricket | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> sarfaraz his a good wicket keeper,his average is 43.22	in domestic, lets see if you can argue



So you wanna check Wicket keeper vs Wick keeper huh?

From Cricinfo

ODIs

Sarfraz Ahmed
ODIs	15	9	2	87	24	12.42 = Average

Adnan Akmal
ODIs	5	4	1	62	27	20.66 = Average

Kamran Akmal
ODIs	137	120	14	2924	124	27.58 = Average

Umar Akmal
ODIs	58	51	7	1674	102*	38.04 = Average

First Class/Domestic doesnt matter. There is different pressure in Inernational cricket.


----------



## Edevelop

...Qasim said that the Asia Cup would be Sarfraz's last chance to seal his place in the Pakistan team. "It's our inability that we don't have a batting wicketkeeper but this would be the last chance for [Sarfraz Ahmed] to step up and do well with the bat. Otherwise, after the series, we are starting the talent hunt for an all-round wicketkeeper."....

Asia Cup 2012: Nasir Jamshed, Sarfraz Ahmed in Pakistan squad | Cricket News | Asia Cup | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

cb4 said:


> ...Qasim said that the Asia Cup would be Sarfraz's last chance to seal his place in the Pakistan team. "It's our inability that we don't have a batting wicketkeeper but this would be the last chance for [Sarfraz Ahmed] to step up and do well with the bat. Otherwise, after the series, we are starting the talent hunt for an all-round wicketkeeper."....
> 
> Asia Cup 2012: Nasir Jamshed, Sarfraz Ahmed in Pakistan squad | Cricket News | Asia Cup | ESPN Cricinfo



& I am sure kamran Akmal ll be back after Asia Cup


----------



## Hyde

There is no need to fight on Wicket keeper really... seems like Misbah will stick with Umar Akmal on limited overs game in order to play one extra batsmen. So whomsoever is going accompany the squad is probably reserved for unforeseen circumstances.

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------




Shivani Malhotra said:


> & I am sure kamran Akmal ll be back after Asia Cup



I think it was unfair to drop Kamran Akmal from all squads. He was a better T-20 player and must be allowed to play as a batsmen wicket keeper in T-20. He was probably more useful than Umar Akmal in this format of the game. He sucks big time in Test cricket and up to certain extents in ODI's as well. For T-20s i guess he played a pivotal role in winning the T-20 World cup for Pakistan and must be playing in this shorter format of the game.

If we had better replacement for Kamran that would be another option...


----------



## Edevelop

Shivani Malhotra said:


> & I am sure kamran Akmal ll be back after Asia Cup



He may not be the best keeper but seriously how often does a person gets to catch a ball?

BPL 2012 Most Runs: Look at the first 3 leaders


Most runs
Player	Mat	Inns	NO	Runs	HS	Ave	BF	SR	100	50	0	4s	6s
*Ahmed Shehzad	12	12	2	486	113*	48.60	312	155.76	1	4	1	46	25
(Barisal Burners)
Imran Nazir	11	11	2	390	75	43.33	250	156.00	0	4	0	38	18*
*(Dhaka Gladiators)*
*Kamran Akmal	10	10	1	356	82	39.55	247	144.12	0	5	1	43	16*
*(Sylhet Royals)*
BJ Hodge	12	11	3	346	70*	43.25	263	131.55	0	3	2	30	18
(Barisal Burners)
DR Smith	11	11	3	346	103*	43.25	252	137.30	1	2	1	22	20
(Khulna Royal Bengals)
Nasir Jamshed	10	10	2	328	86*	41.00	248	132.25	0	3	1	32	10
(Chittagong Kings)
PD Trego	9	9	1	311	68*	38.87	272	114.33	0	3	0	28	5
(Sylhet Royals)
Azhar Mahmood	11	11	2	298	77*	33.11	208	143.26	0	2	0	35	11
(Dhaka Gladiators)
CH Gayle	5	5	2	288	116	96.00	154	187.01	2	0	0	19	26
(Barisal Burners)
Shakib Al Hasan	11	11	4	280	86*	40.00	200	140.00	0	1	1	29	7
(Khulna Royal Bengals)
S Chanderpaul	10	10	2

Sorry for poor organization. If you are confused, here is a clear source
http://stats.espncricinfo.com/bangl...most_runs_career.html?id=7188;type=tournament


----------



## Edevelop

Ahmed Shehzad 







First Class
First-class	39	65	3	2805	254	45.24 = average

T20 (BPL)
12 matches, 486 runs, average 48.60, one 100, four 50s
A figure of $50,000 seemed a little too much next to Ahmed Shehzad's name when Barisal Burners picked him. But 486 runs later, it seems like a steal given what several more expensive players have done.

Shehzad slammed four fifties in the league stage but his contributions were telling and crucial after Chris Gayle left. He struck 60 in the next innings and followed it up with important contributions. In the semi-final, Shehzad was on fire, hitting 113 off just 49 balls. When he got out in the final, it was half the game won for the Dhaka Gladiators.

ODIs:
ODIs	19	19	1	477	115	26.50 = average


----------



## WAQAS119

Rafael said:


> If anybody is looking for results, please see below:
> 
> Bangladesh < Pakistan < India < Srilanka.
> 
> This is how it will go. No need to watch and boil your blood over it.


 


Invincible INDIAN said:


>



Fitting reply for world's worst post ever.


----------



## Areesh

18 March is the only date I care for. Who cares about Asia cup anyways???


----------



## W.11

cb4 said:


> So you wanna check Wicket keeper vs Wick keeper huh?
> 
> From Cricinfo
> 
> ODIs
> 
> Sarfraz Ahmed
> ODIs	15	9	2	87	24	12.42 = Average
> 
> Adnan Akmal
> ODIs	5	4	1	62	27	20.66 = Average
> 
> Kamran Akmal
> ODIs	137	120	14	2924	124	27.58 = Average
> 
> Umar Akmal
> ODIs	58	51	7	1674	102*	38.04 = Average
> 
> First Class/Domestic doesnt matter. There is different pressure in Inernational cricket.



so you want kamran akmal in the squad again?? :epic face palm:

sarfraz has only played games on and off the scene, he is never given proper chance to settle down he comes at number 6 where he should be coming at middle order, adnan akmal has dropped dollies every body knows why he is being replaced, he cant stump, have you seen how sarfraz jayawardene stumping brought pakistan back into the winning position?

---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------




Zakii said:


> Its about time when we might need to find replacement for Asad Shafiq as well... he hasn't been consistent in his performance and we cannot rely upon him



ohh well yeah so why not younus khan,misbah, umar akmal, hafeez, i think we need to remove every batsmen then

in last odi he made 65


----------



## Syed Naved

cb4 said:


> This was announced and finalized today:
> 
> Pakistan squad for Asia Cup
> Misbah-ul-Haq (capt), Mohammad Hafeez, Nasir Jamshed, Younis Khan, Umar Akmal, Hammad Azam, Asad Shafiq, Shahid Afridi, Azhar Ali, Sarfraz Ahmed (wk), Saeed Ajmal, Abdur Rehman, Umar Gul, Aizaz Cheema, Wahab Riaz.
> *In*: Nasir Jamshed, Sarfraz Ahmed.
> *Out*: Shoaib Malik, Imran Farhat, Adnan Akmal.
> Reserves: Ahmed Shehzad, Rahat Ali, Bilawal Bhatti, Afaq Rahim.
> 
> This is poor selection. Why the heck did they pick Sarfraz? This man cannot bat.
> Also i think Imran Nazir should have been included.in the squad at least and Ahmed Shehzad should be brought up as a opener.


 I also astonished ! Imran Nazir must be included, whats PCB doing !!


----------



## W.11

cb4 said:


> Ahmed Shehzad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Class
> First-class	39	65	3	2805	254	45.24 = average
> 
> T20 (BPL)
> 12 matches, 486 runs, average 48.60, one 100, four 50s
> A figure of $50,000 seemed a little too much next to Ahmed Shehzad's name when Barisal Burners picked him. But 486 runs later, it seems like a steal given what several more expensive players have done.
> 
> Shehzad slammed four fifties in the league stage but his contributions were telling and crucial after Chris Gayle left. He struck 60 in the next innings and followed it up with important contributions. In the semi-final, Shehzad was on fire, hitting 113 off just 49 balls. When he got out in the final, it was half the game won for the Dhaka Gladiators.
> 
> ODIs:
> ODIs	19	19	1	477	115	26.50 = average



26 is a pathetic average in ODIs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

i need kamran akmal and Mohammad sami back im not impressed with wahab selection becoz he dont have pace like sami and he dont have in swinger to right handers which is main ingrediant of left arm fast bowler without it left armer is nuts and he is out of touch too i never picked him even in A team unless he had good variation and specially in dipper and in swinger to right handers without it he is useless and indian will milk him he did well against india in semi final and when in last overs where batters were hitting and bowl was reversed too and in his open overs he given alot of runs so he is big question mark for me


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

Zakii said:


> There is no need to fight on Wicket keeper really... seems like Misbah will stick with Umar Akmal on limited overs game in order to play one extra batsmen. So whomsoever is going accompany the squad is probably reserved for unforeseen circumstances.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was unfair to drop Kamran Akmal from all squads. He was a better T-20 player and must be allowed to play as a batsmen wicket keeper in T-20. He was probably more useful than Umar Akmal in this format of the game. He sucks big time in Test cricket and up to certain extents in ODI's as well. For T-20s i guess he played a pivotal role in winning the T-20 World cup for Pakistan and must be playing in this shorter format of the game.
> 
> If we had better replacement for Kamran that would be another option...



There is no problem with his batting, in fact he is a good batsmen but the real problem is with his keeping skills.


----------



## W.11

cb4 said:


> He may not be the best keeper but seriously how often does a person gets to catch a ball?



OKhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!

have you ever heard, catches win matches?

how often??, so the wicket keepers must not be even present, utlize some extra bowler instead

dude how dumb can you get seriously?


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Can anybody paste schedule of match


----------



## soul hacker

Super Falcon said:


> i need kamran akmal and Mohammad sami back im not impressed with wahab selection becoz he dont have pace like sami and he dont have in swinger to right handers which is main ingrediant of left arm fast bowler without it left armer is nuts and he is out of touch too i never picked him even in A team unless he had good variation and specially in dipper and in swinger to right handers without it he is useless and indian will milk him he did well against india in semi final and when in last overs where batters were hitting and bowl was reversed too and in his open overs he given alot of runs so he is big question mark for me



yaar ab to bakhsh do satte baz ko bari mushkil se jan bachai hai


----------



## Super Falcon

soul hacker bhai i agree with you but we need sarfaraz to bat even better what we have seen him if he want to be perminant place in pak team other wise bring some one totally new no akmal brother, no zulqarnain after it i want to see if sarafaraz also fails to score runs when needed the most hope whatmore help him to make more better keeper and batsman to him


----------



## Edevelop

KarachiPunk said:


> so you want kamran akmal in the squad again?? :epic face palm:
> 
> sarfraz has only played games on and off the scene, he is never given proper chance to settle down he comes at number 6 where he should be coming at middle order, adnan akmal has dropped dollies every body knows why he is being replaced, he cant stump, have you seen how sarfraz jayawardene stumping brought pakistan back into the winning position?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ohh well yeah so why not younus khan,misbah, umar akmal, hafeez, i think we need to remove every batsmen then
> 
> in last odi he made 65



ODI Average:

Younis Khan : 32
Misbah ul-haq: 42
Umar Akmal: 38
Hafeez: 26
Asad Shafiq: 30
Imran Farhat: 31
Azhar Ali: 33
Shoaib Malik: 33

Hafeez has the lowest. We can't replace him with Asad Shaifiq (who has the 2nd lowest). Sorry can't remove Hafeez. He is ODI's best bowler and future Captain...

Are you kidding me?

Sarfraz has played 15 ODI's, meaning 15 days and his average is pathetic of just 12.4! and highest of just 24

Adnan Akmal has played just 5 ODI's and his average is 20.66

Zulqarnain Haider played 4 ODI's and his average was 24.00

If you are talking about catching have a look at this
Look at at just Adnan Akmal:


----------



## W.11

cb4 said:


> ODI Average:
> 
> Younis Khan : 32
> Misbah ul-haq: 42
> Umar Akmal: 38
> Hafeez: 26
> Asad Shafiq: 30
> Imran Farhat: 31
> Azhar Ali: 33
> Shoaib Malik: 33
> 
> Hafeez has the lowest. We can't replace him with Asad Shaifiq (who has the 2nd lowest). Sorry can't remove Hafeez. He is ODI's best bowler and future Captain...
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Sarfraz has played 15 ODI's, meaning 15 days and his average is pathetic of just 12.4! and highest of just 24
> 
> Adnan Akmal has played just 5 ODI's and his average is 20.66
> 
> Zulqarnain Haider played 4 ODI's and his average was 24.00
> 
> If you are talking about catching have a look at this
> Look at at just Adnan Akmal:



what was the average of misbah/younus in the recenttlyconcluded ODI, younus is been playing for ages, dont even compare a new guy with younus khan lol

sarfraz has played 15 games but only9 innings and 2 not outs, meaning only in 7 innings

and in 7 innings the guy was on and off all the time,like 3 times already











domestic:

sarfaraz ahmed: 43.22 matches: 75

adnan akmal: 23.10 matches: 93

adnan has played more first class than sarfraz ahmed and look at their averages

http://www.espncricinfo.com/pakistan/content/player/227760.html

http://www.espncricinfo.com/ci/content/player/39038.html


----------



## W.11

misbah: 27.00
farhat: 22.00	
adnan akmal: *5.50*
malik: *15.00*
azhar: 31.33	
hafeez: *15.25* 
younus: *10.00*
Asad Shafiq: 27.66
umar akmal: 26.25

Cricket Records | Records | Pakistan v England ODI Series, 2011/12 | Most runs | ESPN Cricinfo

asad shafiq was also dropped in second ODI


----------



## Subramanian

Please play Aizaz Cheema,kick *** fast bowler.


----------



## rabia kashmiri

Akhter bhai from Srinagar has said
'Asia cup belongs to Pakistan'
inshaALLAH

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

rabia kashmiri said:


> Akhter bhai from Srinagar has said
> 'Asia cup belongs to Pakistan'
> inshaALLAH
> 
> PAKISTAN ZINDABAD



Who is Akhter Bhai?


----------



## rabia kashmiri

Roybot said:


> Who is Akhter Bhai?


Akhter bhai is my bhai
Alhumdullilah
PAKISTAN ZINDABAD

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------

Akhter bhai you really rock.
stay blessed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

rabia kashmiri said:


> Akhter bhai is my bhai
> Alhumdullilah
> PAKISTAN ZINDABAD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------
> 
> Akhter bhai you really rock.
> stay blessed



 OK then.


----------



## rabia kashmiri

Akhter bhai is amazing
mashaALLAH

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD


----------



## born

> india's Asia Cup squad
> MS Dhoni (capt & wk), Virat Kohli (vice-capt), Sachin Tendulkar, Gautam Gambhir, Rohit Sharma, Suresh Raina, Manoj Tiwary, Ravindra Jadeja, R Ashwin, Praveen Kumar, Vinay Kumar, Rahul Sharma, Yusuf Pathan, Irfan Pathan, Ashok Dinda
> Out : Virender Sehwag, Zaheer Khan, Umesh Yadav, Parthiv Patel
> In: Yusuf Pathan, Ashok Dinda



man!!! we screwed up selection again???

varun aaron should've been in the side in the place of vinay kumar.

what the hell is Rohit sharma doing in the side.He has spoiled every bit of opportunity thrown at him.


----------



## saiyan0321

> man!!! we screwed up selection again???
> 
> varun aaron should've been in the side in the place of vinay kumar.
> 
> what the hell is Rohit sharma doing in the side.He has spoiled every bit of opportunity thrown at him.



why r u worried our selectors put misbah in there better be a hundred ball difference between runs and balls when pakistan plays bcz mr tuk tuk will have the most dot balls P anyway misbah better get his act straight and win this thing


----------



## dexter




----------



## saiyan0321

this will be misbahs first match as acaptain against india lets see how he does there he wins he will be fine he loses he will have to wear a burka to come back to pakistan


----------



## Super Falcon

i personallly thought azhar mahmood should have picked becoz we are struggling with fast bowlers we need experience guy in fast bowling and who can be better than azhar mahmood and he is in good form i have big big question mark on wahab riaz he dont have lethality in his bowling dont has the in swing i have big doubts on him should have been droped after england series KP kicked him out of the attack in one ODI


----------



## Hyde

So the first match of the tournament will be played tomorrow at 08:00GMT

Hope Pakistan will win this match comfortably and win the series Insha'Allah

==============
*Teams*

All Bangladesh players are available for selection, but if the pitch continues to have that layer of grass, then the teams might be tempted to field an extra quick bowler. Bangladesh have recalled the batsman Jahurul Islam so there's a chance for him to stake a claim in the middle order.

Sarfraz Ahmed will make a comeback as Pakistan's wicketkeeper, after Adnan Akmal was left out.

Bangladesh (likely) 1 Tamim Iqbal, 2 Imrul Kayes, 3 Mahmudullah, 4 Mushfiqur Rahim (capt and wk), 5 Shakib Al Hasan, 6 Nasir Hossain, 7 Jahurul Islam, 8 Mashrafe Mortaza, 9 Abdur Razzak, 10 Elias Sunny, 11 Shafiul Islam

Pakistan (likely) 1 Mohammad Hafeez, 2 Azhar Ali, 3 Younis Khan 4 Umar Akmal 5 Misbah-ul-Haq, 6 Asad Shafiq, 7 Shahid Afridi, 8 Sarfraz Ahmed (wk), 9 Umar Gul, 10 Saeed Ajmal, 11 Aizaz Cheema


----------



## Hyde

Super Falcon said:


> i personallly thought azhar mahmood should have picked becoz we are struggling with fast bowlers we need experience guy in fast bowling and who can be better than azhar mahmood and he is in good form i have big big question mark on wahab riaz he dont have lethality in his bowling dont has the in swing i have big doubts on him should have been droped after england series KP kicked him out of the attack in one ODI



He is too old for International cricket, let him play at the domestic level and English counties. He is regarded more like a British player instead of Pakistani nowadays (playing IPL as British player for example, giving interviews on Sky sports instead of Pakistani channels and happily married and living in UK)


----------



## monitor

to bangladeshi member can you tell will it possible to get any ticket in stadium area ? i could not buy any ticket from bank .


----------



## Hyde

45 minutes to go before toss

Unfortunately I haven't slept since yesterday so would probably miss at least 1 innings of this match 

Hope Pakistan wins comfortably and the openers score century partnership

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Which channel they are showing it in india ?


----------



## Hyde

zip said:


> Which channel they are showing it in india ?



I don't know the channel in India but the most popular sports channel should be broadcasting this tournament as this tournament is Asia Cup

You can also watch online from various websites... its easy to find link nowadays

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

bangladesh won the toss and elected to ball since we suck at chases thats a good call for us


----------



## prabhakar

saiyan0321 said:


> bangladesh won the toss and elected to ball since we suck at chases thats a good call for us



maybe dew comes into play latter...


----------



## StingRoy

zip said:


> Which channel they are showing it in india ?



NEO Cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

here are all the channles broadcasting it 

TV channels broadcasting Asia cup cricket 2012 - Live

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

zip said:


> Which channel they are showing it in india ?



Neo cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

i am surprised star cricket isnt showing


----------



## zip

Ya thanks .,
my cable man replaed ten cricket with neo cricket .. 
Wapar yunis is becoming good commentator like akram ..


----------



## Hyde

good to see Nasir jamshed back in the squad

He was proven to be a very good striker of the ball when he first came at international level but later on he got injured and never got chance to come back. He did play in 2-3 matches afterwards but could not seal his place in the squad after poor performance

I remember him playing 50 not out against India in Asia cup 2008... that was a very nice little exposure of his talent. Hope he is consistent and play a positive role to win us this tournament


----------



## Hyde

Pakistan 5/0 after 2.3 overs

slow start by Pakistan. We should score 100 runs in 15 overs... come on Nasir and Hafeez you guyzcan do it


----------



## saiyan0321

as long as wickets dont fall a slow start is fine


----------



## ameer219

Hafeez is really slowing down Pakistan"s progress here.


----------



## Hyde

such a slow start by Hafeez

Hafeez should maintain his strike rate above 85 otherwise he gives away his wicket by stupid shot selections


----------



## alibaz

Shivani Malhotra said:


> & I am sure kamran Akmal ll be back after Asia Cup



There is no fun of having a keeper who scores a fifty and then drops catches of any top batsmen and then batsman makes sure the opposition bleeds to defeat. A specialist keeper is necessary, being a got batter is additional qualification


----------



## ameer219

Damn!!! Bangladeshis fielding is good!!

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------

Comeeeeee on Pakistan!!!


----------



## Avisheik

Wow, first 5 over of Bangladesh's bowling really baffled me. Not used to seeing this kinda stuff from our team. Keep it up boys


----------



## Hyde

dont worry friends

we have dave whatmore as 12th man... and i have huge trust in him..even if we post lower total he would give critical opinion to defend any total

i like his prodessionalism and hope our team performs not only well but clean sweep the whole tournament


----------



## VelocuR

16/0....

It always happen when the first game very slow and warming up !


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

what the hell 

8 over 16 runs


somebody should tell hafeez its not test but limited overs game


----------



## Areesh

Raja.Pakistani said:


> what the hell
> 
> 8 over 16 runs
> 
> 
> somebody should tell hafeez its not test but limited overs game



Hafeez is a pathetic opener. It is the team management mistake not Hafeez's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Pakistani batters just opening up a little


----------



## ameer219

I think neo cricket channel is giving a wrong score....


----------



## VelocuR

Areesh said:


> Hafeez is a pathetic opener. It is the team management mistake not Hafeez's.



Hafeez telling his new left-handing partner -----"keep slow, shot wise, and watch the balls calmly"....


http://www.internationalreporter.com/News-9667/live-streaming-pakistan-vs-bangladesh.html

Watch this live stream...


----------



## Areesh

And fu*k this neo sports. They are continuously showing wrong scoreboard.


----------



## ameer219

Ok now the scores are correct. Ok now hafeez is hitting better... But his performance against England is atrocious do if he wants a chance, he better prove it now...


----------



## Areesh

RaptorRX707 said:


> Hafeez telling his new left-handing partner -----"keep slow, shot wise, and watch the balls calmly"....



Yeah so his partner can also have a pathetic average of 26 like him.


----------



## VelocuR

Areesh said:


> Yeah so his partner can also have a pathetic average of 26 like him.



Yeah, but Pakistan in the first game always slow and very slow. Next games, it will go crazy and angry suddenly to destroy opponents.


----------



## kobiraaz

aha very small crowd in stadium because of political situation in Dhaka... tomorrow BNP announced Dhaka Siege.......


----------



## Areesh

neo channel saying .. India won the toss and chose to bat. Facepalm.

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------




kobiraaz said:


> aha very small crowd in stadium because of political situation in Dhaka... tomorrow BNP announced Dhaka Siege.......



Yeah I noticed that too. Not a big crowd in the ground. So political issues are the reason.


----------



## zip

Pakistan needs to be lucky to grab this asia cup from india and srilanka .. Their batting is not up to the mark and bowling will not be a major factor in these pitches..

They have settled team ,captain and coach .. India is far away from its best ..hmm who knows ...it will be a tight contested tournament having srilanka and pakistan in good form


----------



## kobiraaz

zip said:


> Pakistan needs to be lucky to grab this asia cup from india and srilanka .. Their batting is not up to the mark and bowling will not be a major factor in these pitches


p

You must have forgotten Azmal?


----------



## Areesh

18 runs from 44 balls. Shabash Hafeez. Pathetic opener ever played in the history of Cricket.


----------



## zip

^^ ya ajmal phenomenon will have its effect ..but i dont think it will be as affective as it is against england


----------



## VelocuR

Areesh said:


> 18 runs from 44 balls. Shabash Hafeez. Pathetic opener ever played in the history of Cricket.



We don't have Saeed Anwar............Shahid Afridi is now old age. 

I hate Bangleshes fans bringing their tiger barbie dolls.


----------



## zip

Tiger for bangla ,lion for srilanka ...
What for india ? Elephant ? 
For pakistan ? No clue


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

oh very boring.

even shot/poor balls they are playing for single


----------



## VelocuR

zip said:


> Tiger for bangla ,lion for srilanka ...
> What for india ? Elephant ?
> For pakistan ? No clue



Pakistan is famous YELLOW STAR!
India is little tiny star!

Bangaldesh - pointless tiger. Well, Sri Lanka Lion is reasonable because of their flag definition.



Raja.Pakistani said:


> oh very boring.
> 
> even shot/poor balls they are playing for single



Definitely it is boring. ICC must investigate any bribes on Pakistan players/bookmakers who willing to do single runs few runs!


----------



## funtoosh

tendulkar to hit 100 against BD and raise his bat in pride


----------



## zip

If pakistan had two world class batsmen like saeed anwar or inzi in their line up then they will be instantly a force in cricketing world ... But for the time being they are fighting to enter top 5 league

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Kiya baat hain, Hafeez is now aggressive, he intended to do that many times from calm start!!!


----------



## pakistanitarzan

Allah kare ke bangladesh har jaye. Ameen!


----------



## zip

Stadium is half empty ? That one is a surprise from bangladesh ..


----------



## ameer219

Ok. Hafeez in an aggressive mood now!


----------



## pakistanitarzan

Hare ga bhi harega, bangladesh harega!


----------



## zip

Shall i troll in this thread ? I am itching to ...match thanda hey na 

my betting meter for this asia cup
pakistan : 1-3(bet 1 get 3)
india : 1-2
srilanka : 1-2.5
banglades: 1-7


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

This is some slow Wicket. 230 should be fighting score and 250 is be winning score here unless opponent plays extraordinary.


----------



## zip

^^ you would have got the real slowness of the pitch if veeru and gouthi started this innings ..


----------



## ameer219

6 by jamshed!!!!

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------

50 for hafeez!!!!

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------

100 partnership!!!


----------



## zip

Hmm total will be more than 300 i guess


----------



## pakistanitarzan

zip said:


> Hmm total will be more than 300 i guess



260, want to bet lol

---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------

although hafeez is definitely making a century


----------



## zip

^ok lets have a bet ... Its gonna be more than 260 for certain ..
Total will be around 275 to 320


----------



## kobiraaz

...............


----------



## saiyan0321

aww man hafeez gone at 89 so clossssseeeee

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

another gone what is with us and bouncers


----------



## kobiraaz

Batting Collapse!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Its a collapse


----------



## Areesh

Pathetic batting. Pakistan deserves to lose this match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

> Batting Collapse!



understatement of the yearP

misbah if a balls come at u as a catch u need to dodge it afrdi c misbah b shakib



> Pathetic batting. Pakistan deserves to lose this match.



we need a whole new word for this collapse batting collapse is not that bad


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Areesh said:


> Pathetic batting. Pakistan deserves to lose this match.


I already said this is slow pitch. Pak bowling have ability even to defend 180. This was very disgusting when saqib dropped the catch of Afridi but got rebound from Misbah and afridi got Out due to cool Misbah.


----------



## prabhakar

Pakistan needs to take quick wickets in the Bangladeshi inning...perhaps dew comes into play latter.


----------



## Areesh

Ab bangaliyon sai harna hi reh gaya tha. 

Embarrassing batting? Sharam karo.


----------



## alibaz

Umar Akmal needs some serious counseling , he is unable in giving some positive contributions to team, making some 20s and 30s doesn't mean anything. He is unable to finish while chasing and accelerate while posting a target.


----------



## kobiraaz

Areesh said:


> Ab bangaliyon sai harna hi reh gaya tha.
> 
> Embarrassing batting? Sharam karo.


 
are you a member of PP forum?


----------



## Areesh

kobiraaz said:


> are you a member of PP forum?


 
Yes. Are you there too?


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

Bangladesh will face No1 Bowling unit in The world. Pakistan have strong Chance to win Asia cup.I hope for better fielding.


----------



## ameer219

Gul > afridi + misbah


----------



## blood

well they are inching towards that 250 total , looking at pakistan's strong bowling side , i think it is still a good total .


----------



## ameer219

Omg gul 2 4s in a row!!

Omg another 6!!


----------



## Areesh

Wonderful batting by Gul. Good work boy.


----------



## alibaz

Pakistan sets 263 runs target for Bangladesh. Some nice recovery at the end. Well done Umar Gul


----------



## Areesh

Good target at the end. Bowlers would have to play their part now.


----------



## kobiraaz

Areesh said:


> Yes. Are you there too?


 
Regular Visitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

now m happy, bit satisfy , our bowlers will cover up remaining one


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Batting be umar gul se aur bowling b ..yea younas khan, aur misbah kis marz ki dua hein..


----------



## alibaz

If wickets behave in same fashion then Pakistan needs to be disciplined only but if moisture makes it a little skiddy at night then BD has a very fair chance


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Batting be umar gul se aur bowling b ..yea younas khan, aur misbah kis marz ki dua hein..


Younis Khan is very classic and suitable for this cricket with singles and double PACE. His sweep shot is very popular in the world. Can't say about Misbah. He can't place the ball in the gap for singles and doubles. Just tukk tukk or boundry. Misbah does not pursue for singles and doubles may be due to age factor but he can park the ball for boundary may be after 30 balls.


----------



## Evil Flare

match is fixed


----------



## alibaz

BD 13/0 after 5.1


----------



## blooboy

pakistanitarzan said:


> Allah kare ke bangladesh har jaye. Ameen!


 
Allah ko confuse mat karo...plzzz..

Bangladeshis bhi to Allah aur uske Rasool pe imaaan rakhte hain.

Jo behtar khelega, woh jeetega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

BD 65/1 after 15 overs. Nice going BD


----------



## alibaz

Proceedings have become a little complex after wicket of Tamim and another next ball wicket. Run rate is about run a ball. The fifth wicket batsman remained a lil unlucky.


----------



## Hyde

wah we are back in the game!

When I woke up i checked the score from mobile when Bangladesh needed about 122 runs in 20 overs.... Pakistan has managed to control the RRR and now it is getting tougher for bangladesh once again

The key wicket is of Shakib ul Hassan, if we could take his wicket soon... The game is ours


----------



## Hyde

Bangladesh has suddenly accelerated its run rate and they are strong favourite to win this game 

82 runs needed from 12 overs with 5 wickets in hand...

Pakistan need to reunite and change their strategy...

Shakib ul Hassan is teasing us

Nasir Hossain is also playing good

welcome boundary for bangladesh

need 77 runs in 69 deliveries


----------



## Hyde

and Bangladesh is edging towards a historical day

I hope Pakistan can still contain them within the target


----------



## untitled

blooboy said:


> .....mat karo...plzzz..



I think you are confused



> Bangladeshis bhi to Allah aur uske Rasool SAW pe imaaan rakhte hain.



So let them pray for their own victory



> Jo behtar khelega, woh jeetega.


 
But we want Pakistan to win so we will pray for Pakistan


----------



## fd24

Bangladesh are playing really well. Deserve something out of the game - Shakib is contoling the game...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sachin@india

match is hotting up.....


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

A few years ago , i would have supported Bangladesh but after joining this forum it doesn't matter anymore .

what a match , whichever team loses , I will be happy 

What fun 

Bangladesh is playing better than my expectation though . Well done to them


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I have feeling that Bangladesh have very good players. Bangladesh is very serious about cricket, Recently Spending Billions on T20 Bangladesh league is the latest example. Bangladesh will give India and sri lanka tough time. I am surprised from the fielding of Bangladesh today. Looks totally different team


----------



## VelocuR

Misbah ul Haq should be fired or sacked immediately if Pakistan lost this one.


----------



## Hyde

Whenever a bangladeshi captain was asked a question before the tournament that what do you want to achieve from this tournament... he used to say our goal is to give tough time to stronger teams, win couple of matches or reach the second round etc...

This time Shakib replied by saying our goal is to be the champions... serious change of tone from the bangladeshi cricketer and this is how it should be really...

He is no longer the captain of Bangladesh but he is still the best player from Bangladeshi side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

nick_indian said:


> A few years ago , i would have supported Bangladesh but after joining this forum it doesn't matter anymore .



Again mixing politics with sports ?


----------



## ameer219

Yeah!!!!! After 2 Fours I am glad he is out!


----------



## untitled

ameer219 said:


> Yeah!!!!! After 2 Fours I am glad he is out!



He has done his job 

39 from 39


----------



## VelocuR

Out...out....out by Gul.....


----------



## BlackenTheSky

7th one gone..

.. 35 from 35.


----------



## alibaz

Great match on a live wire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

And Bangladesh squanders an opportunity for victory yet again .


----------



## BlackenTheSky

8th one gone............


----------



## fd24

alibaz said:


> Great match on a live wire



link please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

it is now silence by Bangladeshis fans and members, Tiger barbie dolls disappear! 



superkaif said:


> link please


 
http://www.internationalreporter.com/News-9667/live-streaming-pakistan-vs-bangladesh.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

superkaif said:


> link please


 
Ban 230/8 (45.0 ov, Shakib Al Hasan 54*, Saeed Ajmal 2/40) | Live Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackenTheSky

superkaif said:


> link please



Live Cricket Streaming - Asia Cup 2012 - SA Vs NZ - AUS Vs WI


----------



## Paan Singh

good efforts by host


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

LOL 9th gone

This was the most plumb LBW i had ever seen


----------



## untitled

howzaaaaaaaaaaat !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackenTheSky

9th one gone..............


----------



## VelocuR

No bangaldesh members here??


----------



## ameer219

Just one More needed!


----------



## alibaz

superkaif said:


> link please


 
:

24 needed from 21, Shaikab still there with hope for BD

23 required off 18


----------



## kingkobra

what a match...


----------



## Hyde

last wicket and 22 runs to win.... lets see!!


----------



## BlackenTheSky

!!!!!!!!!.........*AND THE VICTORY IS HERE*.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

nick_indian said:


> what a match , whichever team *WINS* , I will be happy
> What fun



Nice to know you are celebrating with us  

Thank you


----------



## blood

bangla lost


----------



## Hyde

Thank God Pakistan won the nail biter

*Pakistan won by 21 runs*


----------



## Emmie

Very well played Bangladesh..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Pakistan only gave 7 Extras?? ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO


----------



## VelocuR

I told you--- Pakistan team tend to start very slooooww and superb crazy in the end to destory tiger barbie dolls .... 

Congratulations!


----------



## fd24

Emmie said:


> Very well played Bangladesh..



Bangladesh deserve all the respect. - They played well and because of some late hitting by Umar Gul we got out of jail. Incredible crowd! Every member of the Bangladeshi crowd was praying or biting their nails. Good luck for the rest of the competition boys..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kambojaric

What a match! Bangladesh really played well today, shame that one team has to lose because players like Tamim and Shakib really played like winners today. On our side good all round performance from everyone especially when it mattered the most...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ameer219

Honestly, Gul deserves the credit today. He took 3 wickets and gave 39 runs, when our middle batting collapse. So we should applaud him today. And Bangladesh played really well. Had me biting my nails...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackenTheSky

First time i saw so many Pakistani players diving.... good to know that


----------



## Hyde

The way Bangladesh played today, I wouldn't be surprised if they surprise Sri Lanka or India in the coming matches...

Hope they win both matches against them and play Pakistan in the final

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sashan

Though I like the new look Pakistan team, I sub-consciously was wishing for a Bangladesh win. Any way good match - and good win for Pakistan.


----------



## Emmie

Gul the belter once again proved his class.. Well, Pakistan will have to see the standards of their batting, kind of today's display will not work against SL and IND.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Very well played Bangadesh.


But 


Shukar hai Pakistan team nai Bangadesh sai munh kala nahi karwaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

BlackenTheSky said:


> First time i saw so many Pakistani players diving.... good to know that


 
You are Pakistani!  

diving how?


----------



## BlackenTheSky

RaptorRX707 said:


> *You are Pakistani*!
> 
> diving how?


 
As i told i am not sure though, i consider myself more Kuwaity than Pakistani, but i love cricket and yeah!! Pakistan is my favourite team!!!!.....Diving, offcourse while fielding...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

BlackenTheSky said:


> As i told i am not sure though, i consider myself more Kuwaity than Pakistani, but i love cricket and yeah!! Pakistan is my favourite team!!!!.....Diving, offcourse while fielding...


 
you are not Pakistani, go to kuwaiti defense forum


----------



## fd24

darkinsky said:


> you are not Pakistani, go to kuwaiti defense forum



said the man from Mexico!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

This match shows the importance of small contribution of tailianders. Pak tailendar played well and deserves win. I am sure Bangladesh can win against Sri lanka and India, And Nasir hossain a new bright future of Bangladesh.
There should be no place of Akmals in Pak team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlackenTheSky

darkinsky said:


> you are not Pakistani, go to kuwaiti defense forum


 
first, tell all indian members to goto Indian defence forum


----------



## Hyde

please stick to cricket related discussion or MODs will delete your off-topic posts


----------



## BlackenTheSky

RaptorRX707 said:


> it is now silence by Bangladeshis fans and members, *Tiger barbie dolls disappear! *


 
How were they?? i watched match from the end, so i don't think i caught them, Since i read your post, i forgot victory and i am searching for those barbie dolls on google


----------



## saiyan0321

we won yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


although thank GOD we didnt lose to bangladesh even though it was a different team altogether it wasnt that we played bad they played good lets see how they challenge india and srilanka and i hope we will win against srilanka in the next match to go for the finals


----------



## Hyde

saiyan0321 said:


> we won yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> although thank GOD we didnt lose to bangladesh even though it was a different team altogether it wasnt that we played bad they played good lets see how they challenge india and srilanka and i hope we will win against srilanka in the next match to go for the finals


 
qualifying for finals is not so easy

We might have to win all matches or win against one match with good margin

Usually these type of tournaments are decided on net run rate factor... and the net performance of each game would be counted in the end

Pakistan, India and Sri Lanka are 1 team with three different names... they would win 5 matches and lose 5 while playing against each other


----------



## pakistanitarzan

pakistanitarzan said:


> 260, want to bet lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------
> 
> although hafeez is definitely making a century


 
HAHA what did I say and please note the time. My predictions were very accurate for the most part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Well played Pakistan, but BD has proved that they are not a for granted team anymore.


----------



## Karachiite

pakistanitarzan said:


> HAHA what did I say and please note the time. My predictions were very accurate for the most part.


 
Bro tell me how much money I'm going to make in the next month?


----------



## kobiraaz

RaptorRX707 said:


> No bangaldesh members here??


 
iF YOU HAVE SEEN the whole match...

then you know that Mahmudullah was not out... 

It was umpire's mistake..... 

our BAd luck. Whatever. it is part of game....


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Although pakistan won this game but bangladesh played better after considering their fielding, tight biwling and batting in this match..only pakistani opener made reasonable scores and then umar gul but all rest batsman were flops and then bangldeshi batsman faced our bowlers with ease..
Congrats to pak but well played bangladesh..hope pakistan win one more match with good margin to qualify for final but it will not be easy after considering the body language of our players


----------



## Emmie

kobiraaz said:


> iF YOU HAVE SEEN the whole match...
> 
> then you know that Mahmudullah was not out...
> 
> It was umpire's mistake.....
> 
> our BAd luck. Whatever. it is part of game....



Yeah, according to Hawk-Eye that wasn't out! But if you have seen the entire match then you must have also noticed that a batsman who was actually out (LBW) was not given out..

Simply a human error and it cannot be blamed..

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan's performance was very poor IMO. It was like Pakistan playing a big team.

Afridi & Misbah should take the matches seriously, specially Misbah ul haq(cuz Afridi atleast does his job by bowling), they need to bat properly & hit some runs instead of leaving the ground for few runs.

Also the openers performance was poor, they give a exteremely slow start, i think it was just 32 runs in 9 overs.

BTW Umar Gul just amazing, he rocks big time, the way he bat was just unbeleivable.


----------



## Hyde

Shahid Afridi was very unlucky during the batting in today's match, *one of the most funniest dismissal in cricket's history*


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

^ He is always unlucky. I don't remember when he scored more than 30 runs in last two or three eyears


----------



## alibaz

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan's performance was very poor IMO. It was like Pakistan playing a big team.
> 
> Afridi & Misbah should take the matches seriously, specially Misbah ul haq(cuz Afridi atleast does his job by bowling), they need to bat properly & hit some runs instead of leaving the ground for few runs.
> 
> Also the openers performance was poor, they give a exteremely slow start, i think it was just 32 runs in 9 overs.
> 
> BTW Umar Gul just amazing, he rocks big time, the way he bat was just unbeleivable.



Actually Misbah was also the culprit to get Afridi out. Once the ball slipped out of the hands of bowler, it struck Misbah, broke its forward movement an enabled bowler to make final successful attempt.


----------



## Avisheik

alibaz said:


> Actually Misbah was also the culprit to get Afridi out. Once the ball slipped out of the hands of bowler, it struck Misbah, broke its forward movement an enabled bowler to make final successful attempt.


 
Afridi needed only a run to make 7000 runs. I think the pressure got to him. 

Banglaesh knows how to lose even they they have victory right in their hands. 40 balls, 39 runs, 5 wickets in hand. WTF????


----------



## monitor

We could win this match if our middle order didn't crash


----------



## ameer219

Next Match : Sri Lanka vs India!


----------



## MZUBAIR

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Sri Lanka is favorite in Asia cup.
> Pakistan Batting is already very weak and still they added* sarfraz ahmed* as wicket keeper.Very pathetic decision.
> This is only our Bowling which we always rely.



He is the best wicketkeeper in Domestic Cricket......we need a man with safe hands behind wickets, and thats his first job..........besides he did good with Bat against Bangladesh


----------



## Jackdaws

I want Lanka to win and they would be worthy winners. They have lost last 2 world cup finals and in the previous one in 2003 in the semis. They have been super consistent. They deserve a victory.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Asia Cup States

India Played 36 , won 22 , lost 13 [Won 5 titles]
Srilanka Played 40, won 29, lost 11 [ Won 4 titles]
Pakistan Played 31, won 18, lost 12 [Won 1 title]
BD played played 29, won 2 , lost 27

*But most interesting thing is that PAK played against India 9 time in Asia Cup, which 4 won and 4 lost and 1 tie.....so this game would crucial to decide the batter team in Asia by winning most games against each other in Asia Cup*

See Reference


----------



## MZUBAIR

What the world players say about Afridi

*Tendulkar : Afridi is "Fire" for us!*
Alastair Cook : Afridi is a fire power for Pakistan.
Micheal Holding : Cricket is not cricket without Shahid Afridi.
Imran Khan : Who else if not Afridi?
Wasim Akram : Afridi is unpredictable.
Javaid Miandad : Afridi is a great player.
Rameez Raja : Afridi is my all time favourite cricketer.
*Dhoni : Afridi is a great person.*
*Yuvraj : Even after hitting 6 sixes, cant even come close to Afridi's fame.*
Viv. Richard : Never seen a ball tearing Player in cricket history.
Geoffrey Boycott : He is a power house, my favourite player if all time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Naser jamshed is big hit for me next big thing for me we need just to polish him sincerely he will be next saeed anwar for me he has all the ingrediants. im so sad with afridi lack luster perfomance for me when he plays for pakistan seems like he is forced to play but when he play in BPL he plays like he want to play it more than pakistan no sincereity i seen in last match where baters played him better but in bpl cant pick him just change of shirts made him completely different players bowling and our bowling is so thin in fast bowling aizaz cheema shoould not have been picked i dont know why he had picked no action in his bowling his action is all over the place no pace nothing sami should have been picked i dont know what is the probleum with selectors when they come on tv they say good things but when they become selectore they do **** and azhar mahmood also should have picked too if we had him we should have played him in place of akmal and let akmal know that if you get your attitude to game good you play and with azhar mahmood we had a 6th bowler option with him and experience and also good experience how to tackle indian team we need a good alrounder which he is hope we see him soon selection comitee for me is not doing good job they need to bring players where they can impact the game for pakistan we bring players too late for this matter akmal is the one who shaould face the music and also misbah now should retire and give way to better players


what ever perfomaces speak lounder than words what afridi did for us it was his duty and we are greatfull for him but now he has to do it all over again history is history every day is not sunday so afridi have to give his 110 percent and also every single player of team becoz what we seen against bangladesh we cannot beat india and sri lanka if we have to win this cup we have to winn all games in asia cup inclusding against srilanka india and final if we loose one we are out this is happening with us in last three asia cup we loose one we out and india loose one they go for final so no time for complacent we need to do better more better and see in last three asia cup we did not even reached to final which is serious thing se win all games but doing this every one has to be on its toes and dont block to many balls or hit too many balls keep the score board running should be the key for us we need to score consecutively 280 nothing less than this


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

MZUBAIR said:


> What the world players say about Afridi
> 
> *Tendulkar : Afridi is "Fire" for us!*
> Alastair Cook : Afridi is a fire power for Pakistan.
> Micheal Holding : Cricket is not cricket without Shahid Afridi.
> Imran Khan : Who else if not Afridi?
> Wasim Akram : Afridi is unpredictable.
> Javaid Miandad : Afridi is a great player.
> Rameez Raja : Afridi is my all time favourite cricketer.
> *Dhoni : Afridi is a great person.*
> *Yuvraj : Even after hitting 6 sixes, cant even come close to Afridi's fame.*
> Viv. Richard : Never seen a ball tearing Player in cricket history.
> Geoffrey Boycott : He is a power house, my favourite player if all time



what statistics say about afridi ? he may be a good person but he is a batsman with poor batting skils although he has improved his bowling in recent years


----------



## MZUBAIR

Today

India vs SL


India squad

MS Dhoni*&#8224;, V Kohli, R Ashwin, AB Dinda, G Gambhir, RA Jadeja, P Kumar, IK Pathan, YK Pathan, SK Raina, R Sharma, RG Sharma, SR Tendulkar, MK Tiwary, R Vinay Kumar

VS

Sri Lanka squad

DPMD Jayawardene*, AD Mathews, LD Chandimal&#8224;, TM Dilshan, KMDN Kulasekara, RAS Lakmal, MF Maharoof, SL Malinga, NLTC Perera, S Prasanna, KC Sangakkara&#8224;, SMSM Senanayake, WU Tharanga, HDRL Thirimanne

Reply your 11 from ur *fav team*


----------



## Hyde

These are flat pitches and Tendulkar is out of form but who knows if these pitches will help him post his 100th ODI century

It is very likely in my opinion


----------



## MZUBAIR

Zakii said:


> These are flat pitches and Tendulkar is out of form but who knows if these pitches will help him post his 100th ODI century
> 
> It is very likely in my opinion



I think, the kind of batsman he is, its hard for him to play on real testing wickets.........Today, he has a chance to score 100th 100.

And he is fail even on dead wickets


----------



## Filmmaker

Tendulkar got out on a juicy full toss, bad start for India


----------



## MZUBAIR

Filmmaker said:


> Tendulkar got out on a juicy full toss, bad start for India



If u give 25 years to an average cricketer to play International cricket, even he can score as much as Sachin did......

Give him a game against Keniya or UAE, he scores 100th 100 and go back to home.
I think he is old now, have poor reflexes...youngsters should be given a chance.


----------



## Subramanian

i dont think anyone can play 25 years at this level,that's a huge achievement.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Subramanian said:


> i dont think anyone can play 25 years at this level,that's a huge achievement.



If any one gets in at the age of 15 [like Hassan Raza] ......n goes out at the age of 40 [Like Jasyria] then he can score as much as Sachin......coz Sachon got the time period.


----------



## fd24

Subramanian said:


> i dont think anyone can play 25 years at this level,that's a huge achievement.



In todays cricketing world i really cant see anyone coming close to matching what Sachin has achieved. Its been an incredible career - wish people would stop knocking him as he is still good enough and has done so so much for Indian cricket. Just remember guys India now has some gifted batters - when he started his carrer for 10 years he carried the batting by himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakistanitarzan

India is scoring 300 runs. Srilanka will loose this match!


----------



## Black Widow

MZUBAIR said:


> If u give 25 years to an average cricketer to play International cricket, even he can score as much as Sachin did......
> 
> Give him a game against Keniya or UAE, he scores 100th 100 and go back to home.
> I think he is old now, have poor reflexes...youngsters should be given a chance.




May be , I think Sachin will retire after this series.


----------



## Subramanian

MZUBAIR said:


> If any one gets in at the age of 15 [like Hassan Raza] ......n goes out at the age of 40 [Like Jasyria] then he can score as much as Sachin......coz Sachon got the time period.



Then why didn't either Hasan Raza or Jayasurya do this?


----------



## MZUBAIR

Subramanian said:


> Then why didn't either Hasan Raza or Jayasurya do this?



Jayasurya is close to his mark............between he didnt play even 20 years.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Batting Power Play is ON, India may lose wicket


----------



## Roybot

Fair bit of support for India in Dhaka


----------



## MZUBAIR

India 212/1 (40.5 ov)


Going well...............eyes on 280+


----------



## MZUBAIR

Gambhir gone


----------



## jaunty

Roybot said:


> Fair bit of support for India in Dhaka



Yeah decent support for India, I am surprised. Hasina must have ensured it by having a lot of Awami dalals in the stadium.


----------



## Roybot

Should get 300


----------



## Backbencher

dhoni ka dhona chaalo ho gaya 
44 runs of 23 balls 
Awesome stuff . 
Wonder when afridi will start scoring some runs ??


----------



## fd24

boys any live links please


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

304/3
Raina hits last ball to six.


----------



## MZUBAIR

305 is achievable target


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Live Cricket Streaming - Live Cricket - Watch Live Cricket

the live link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

MZUBAIR said:


> 305 is achievable target


 lol
yes yes right


----------



## joekrish

Good score.

http://cRicpass.com

Streaming is good.


----------



## Subramanian

MZUBAIR said:


> Jayasurya is close to his mark............between he didnt play even 20 years.


 
read my post fully.


----------



## shree835

MZUBAIR said:


> 305 is achievable target



Chicha MZUBAIR will go and bat today.


----------



## joekrish

MZUBAIR said:


> 305 is achievable target



@ six runs per over it is going to be a tough ask.


----------



## darkinsky

a glimpse of whts to come


----------



## Arsalan

bright start by Srilanks
31 without a wicket in four overs with 26 runs coming in boundaries.
5 fours and a six!
it fireworks!

*Live Streaming at:*
Live Cricket Streaming - Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Online - Free

Oopsss,,, Dilshan gone as i am writing the post!!
Indian shall be thankful to me!


----------



## joekrish

65/1 in 10 overs good going by .


----------



## darkinsky

jayawardene on a roll here


----------



## BlackenTheSky

149/2 25.0 overs.

156 to win from 25.0 overs.


----------



## joekrish

158/3 in 28 over.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

I think Sri Lanka is done now.....India is going to win, If they lose one more wicket, they are gone.


----------



## joekrish

I think SL has a fair chance coz they do have a good batting order.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

But for next 100 runs, they should not lose anymore wickets, atleast 100 runs partnership required, cause in these type of matches, teams usually loses wickets in last overs, so, Sri Lanka ha to keep wickets for that time.


----------



## Hyde

asking rate is creeping higher

Sangakara should accerelate run rate to at least 6 per over for the next 5 overs and then 79 runs in 60 balls is chase-able. If he doesn't do anything now - it could be very late


----------



## joekrish

Yeppy! Sanga has gone. 

Yhooooo! One more gone.


----------



## ameer219

India is going to win this match. Wonderful catch from virat.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

maharoof is looking dangerous


----------



## fd24

nick_indian said:


> maharoof is looking dangerous



with 7 wickets down - its a difficult task for the Lankans now


----------



## aakash_2410

India won! First convincing win in last couple of months!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

We won handsomely


----------



## kingkobra

what a win for India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

I wish players would not come to collect prizes at the presentation ceremony in bath room slippers.

Gambhir just did.


----------



## God of Death

Jai ho...................India rocks.


----------



## Hyde

The tournament is still wide open thanks to no bonus point received in the first two games.

Every single match will leave huge impact on the points table and more likely every team has a fair chance of having equal points.

I wouldn't rule out Bangladesh for this series as they played exceptionally well in the first game. It was just their bad luck that they couldn't cross the final line


----------



## Che Guevara

The way Indian young player are playing, its time for Indian senior to retire from IC respectfully...


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Well played India. Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

convincing win for India . As far as Indians are concerned we will be looking forward to March 18 now


----------



## Hyde



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

if pakistan has to win we need to improve our batting and fielding specially and stop those singles we need to get jayawadene out as soon as possible and against india gambhir and tendulakr we need to get and also virat kholi cheaply hope luck luck favours us we have lost 3 asia cup cant even get to final hope we winn all games and unity is the key in game for us


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

India is no problem for us but real problem is Srilanka which has recently defeated Australia 3 times out of 5 matches. Anyway guys India have good Batting.I already booked my ticket to watch the India V Pak match on 18 March In Cinepax Rawalpindi.


----------



## Super Falcon

hope we win that match we just need good luck luck will be the key in the match and afridi should perfom as a bowler and batsman we can win afridi took long to score his hundred no good time to score one against india ajmal and afridi 20 overs will be the key and we need to attack in dian 5th bowler we need to take 50 for nothing from india 5th weak bowler indian attack is weaker vinau and praveen are also good to attack younis shouuld bat for 30 to 35 over so we give afridi good platform


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Peaceful Civlian said:


> India is no problem for us but real problem is Srilanka which has recently defeated Australia 3 times out of 5 matches. Anyway guys India have good Batting.I already booked my ticket to watch the India V Pak match on 18 March In Cinepax Rawalpindi.



I did not know cinepax show live matches as well 

I think pakistan play better against sri lanka because no pressure there


----------



## Abhishek_

just fyi guys, I signed up for willow tv. so if you guys want I can upload highlights in HD for others to watch (that's how I watch the matches due to time zone differences).
just thought I'd check on the interest.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Abhishek_ said:


> just fyi guys, I signed up for willow tv. so if you guys want I can upload highlights in HD for others to watch (that's how I watch the matches due to time zone differences).
> just thought I'd check on the interest.


 
why dont give us your sign up detail so that we can also watch it live 

i watch on crictime.com on my galaxy s

*The uploader has not made this video available in your country.
Sorry about that.*


----------



## fast and furious

Peaceful Civlian said:


> *India is no problem for us* but real problem is Srilanka which has recently defeated Australia 3 times out of 5 matches. Anyway guys India have good Batting.I already booked my ticket to watch the India V Pak match on 18 March In Cinepax Rawalpindi.



@ the bolded part

Last 10 ODI matches(Indicator of One-o-one form) that the two countries played 

India won 6 times and Pakistan won 4 times.

So save it dude and let the game begin on Sunday.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Pakistan would lose the game against India........

Same story as in 2011 Semi final WC is going to be repeated.....n Misbah n Younis would play slow

Read down below


----------



## sachin@india

MZUBAIR said:


> *Pakistan would lose the game against India........*
> Same story as in 2011 Semi final WC is going to be repeated.....n Misbah n Younis would play slow
> 
> Read down below




AApke muh mein Ghee shakkar...


----------



## Super Falcon

it will be bead luck for pakistan if he goes and watch the game and top of it all he is miss using money of poor people of pakistan just for his own entertainment should not happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

ahh our team hasn't been performing well against India since last 5 years

and I would say PPP ki saazish hai - jab bhi koi match hota hai PPP ka koi banda match dekhne chala jaata hai 

Oh bhai naa jao - taa ke 1 match jeetne ki to umeed ho  ya dekhna hai to yehi match dekhna final naa dekhna agar Pak vs India final ho gaya to

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

Sri Lanka
vs
Pakistan

Sri Lanka won the toss and elected to bat.


----------



## sachin@india

kaunse ground per ho raha hai match ...on same ground ??


----------



## JAT BALWAN

MZUBAIR said:


> Sri Lanka
> vs
> Pakistan
> 
> Sri Lanka won the toss and elected to bat.



Good luck Pakistan....

my support is for you for this match...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

sachin@india said:


> kaunse ground per ho raha hai match ...on same ground ??




Dhaka me hi ho raha hai


----------



## Awesome

sachin@india said:


> kaunse ground per ho raha hai match ...on same ground ??



All matches are on the same ground. Final tak pitch halwa hogai hogi.


----------



## Emmie

Chandumal gone..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Chandimal OUT c Younus Khan b Umar Gul. Sri Lanka have lost their third wicket.


----------



## Awesome

I hope due shows up today to help us out  Our batsmen need every help they can get.


----------



## fd24

to take 3 wickets so early means they will have to rebuild the innings. The key could be Sangakara - big wicket and key player.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Crucial match for SL if they lose all bets are off for them.. I hope Pakistani batting clicks today.


----------



## Carl Johnson

I want pakistan to win today. Inshaallah,Lanka will be ousted from the competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Subramanian

cheema bhai kicks ***.superb.Hope he comes back to clean up the tail.


----------



## Awesome

Emmie said:


> Crucial match for SL if they lose all bets are off for them.. I hope Pakistani batting clicks today.



Think about it this way, if we win, we are through to the final! Although, a long looooooooong way to go. There are always many ups and downs before a Pakistani victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Emmie said:


> Crucial match for SL if they lose all bets are off for them.. I hope Pakistani batting clicks today.



We need to gel 1 or 2 players in the top order - we shouldnt expect too much from this competition. Just gain experience and anything we gain is a bonus. Bowling is fine - batting without doubt needing attention. Lets hope they keep this up..and now 4 wickets down!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Catch practicing, 4th one gone.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Thirimanne OUT! Thirimanne goes! Sri Lanka tottering now on 65/4! Full and wide delivery, Thirimanne throws his bat at it and plays it uppishly towards point. Umar Akmal accepts the catch.


----------



## Awesome

Sangakara must go. He always builds an innings against Pakistan.


----------



## Emmie

superkaif said:


> We need to gel 1 or 2 players in the top order - we shouldnt expect too much from this competition. Just gain experience and anything we gain is a bonus. Bowling is fine - batting without doubt needing attention. Lets hope they keep this up..and now 4 wickets down!!!!



I expect at least playing finals... Yeah, batting desperately needs attention. I hope Whatmore has some plans.

I think for Sangakara Afridi must come into the action..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Usual culprits phass gaye


----------



## ameer219

Take out sanga. He's looking dangerous now


----------



## PoKeMon

*I want Pakistan to win.........*

*It will very much ensure IND_PAK final.*


----------



## fd24

166 for 6 off 38 - Sangakara still in.


----------



## Baby Leone

saeed ajmal will take sangakara wicket...


----------



## Awesome

Koola saik diaaaaaaa  (Juvenile I know, but winning in cricket does this to me)


----------



## fd24

Sangakara out! 184 for 8 off 43 overs. Got to finish the innings off. We dont want to chase too many

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

Mr Javed said:


> saeed ajmal will take sangakara wicket...


 
poor me my wrong prediction

i need to work on it..


----------



## fd24

*186 for 9 COME ON MR CHEEMA!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

*188 ALL OUT - OVER TO YOU BATTERS - Finish the job guys pleeeeeeez*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

nice work by the bowlers................ now its up to batsmen to prove their worth............


----------



## ameer219

I will be really pissed if Pakistan can't make it through this!

On the other side, It looks like its going to be Pakistan vs India!


----------



## Emmie

Now 188 is nothing, please guys don't let people down back at home..

Aur Mis-ball tum ziada balls miss na kerna..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

everyone knows how we chase


----------



## Emmie

Guys is it the same wicket used for the match between India and Sri Lanka?


----------



## Awesome

superkaif said:


> *188 ALL OUT - OVER TO YOU BATTERS - Finish the job guys pleeeeeeez*



Aapki please ki iltija thori aur lambi honi chahiye thi. Humaray batsmano ka koi bharosa nahi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

ooohhh this srilankan commentator is such a pain in the arse, why he blames all things on theor batting and forget the good bowling


----------



## lem34

Asim Aquil said:


> Aapki please ki iltija thori aur lambi honi chahiye thi. Humaray batsmano ka koi bharosa nahi.



Have some faith guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Asim Aquil said:


> Aapki please ki iltija thori aur lambi honi chahiye thi. Humaray batsmano ka koi bharosa nahi.



just for you 

*pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

Ok off track from Cricket, I keep laughing at this advert that comes on during the cricket match!

Dollar Club Ad - Akshay Kumar - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Our batting is so much poor. They always loose heart when they Loss the toss. Still difficult to chase 188 runs. They should take responsibility and for Misbah , Please don't hesitate to take singles and doubles. Otherwise we are done. 20 Runs from 47 Balls only builds the pressure. He should change the strategy


----------



## darkinsky

asad dropped for azam, why hafeez was not for azam, and misbah idiot dropped asad??

why misbah doesnt drop himself?


----------



## Impasse

At least keep at required run rate after 10 overs..


----------



## Baby Leone

Impasse said:


> At least keep at required run rate after 10 overs..


 
they are playing their natural game..

BTW they are picking up good start... bigthumbup


hope they will not loss wicket with taking so much time to set on wickets


----------



## ameer219

Damn. What was Jamshir doing!


----------



## Emmie

^^ He took his chance on same sort of delivery in previous over, we don't attend our mistakes..


----------



## Baby Leone

wohi hua jis ka dar tha...

they take time to set on wickets & bring the RR to the lowest level possible than lose the wickets as if they play the cricket for the first time....

batsman should learn how play wisely..


----------



## Emmie

Another Rhodes on the field.. Awesome fielding by Lankans.


----------



## Baby Leone

now yunus will waste atleast 100 balls with hardly 20 runs & than will OUT, why thease guys are still in test cricket mode?


----------



## ameer219

Now I am feeling pissed!!

If we lose this match! I am going to blame on 2 people! Younus and Hafeez!


----------



## Hyde

It should have been an easy chase but we know Sri Lanka isn't going to give up so early... so early strikes pulls Pakistan back to square the game even


----------



## zip

Score please ...


----------



## untitled

zip said:


> Score please ...



Pak 67/3 (18.5 ov, Umar Akmal 17*, Misbah-ul-Haq 19*, SL Malinga 0/17) | Live Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

No need to take risk. Srilanka fielding is brilliant. Still long way to go.also here is bounce in pitch. Nasty bouncers faced By batsman


----------



## Karachiite

That idiot Younis Khan has perhaps cost us another game. I don't know why this failure keeps coming back. Hopefully Junior can win us this game.


----------



## fd24

Misbah smacks it for a sixaaa - its 82 for 3..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

98 for 3 - Akmal hits a 4 and then follows up with a chikkkaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Clearly, Sri Lanka poorly played due to hard working against Australia series. Must be exhausted!

Bravo Sri Lanka next time!


----------



## fd24

RaptorRX707 said:


> Clearly, Sri Lanka poorly played due to hard working against Australia series. Must be exhausted!
> 
> Bravo Sri Lanka next time!



I think the opposite - performing well in Australia would mean they were in a rich vain of form. I think so far in this game Pakistan has to be commended in bowling so well and Misbah and Akmal holding the batting together. Well played Pakistan - keep it up boys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlackenTheSky

128/3 
33.0 overs

Misbah 49*(77)
Akmal 46*(50)

61 runs needed from 102 balls.


----------



## fd24

Misbah gets to 50 - well played...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

superkaif said:


> I think the opposite - performing well in Australia would mean they were in a rich vain of form. I think so far in this game Pakistan has to be commended in bowling so well and Misbah and Akmal holding the batting together. Well played Pakistan - keep it up boys



Pakistan team were wiped off by England in ODI three straight matches, so certainly Misbah will lost the captaincy roles if lose more. 

They are very hungry to win mores. Sri Lanka team need a rest in heavy schedules!


----------



## fd24

and now 50 for Akmal off only 54 balls - well played

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

as soon as you stop posting feedbacks on Pakistan team they start playing well 

Now someone replied and hopefully somebody will fall soon 

Thats Pakistani team, totally unpredictable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

148/3

40 need from 88 balls.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

148/3
35.0 overs

Misbah 57* (82)
Akmal 57* (58)

41 runs needed from 90 balls.


----------



## VelocuR

It is really pathetic captain Misbah who never scored *HUNDRED* century in one-day match (so far, 96 played).....

Misbah currently 54 off 81 balls, lol. 







Why Pakistan choose stupid leader like Misbah and Zardari?


----------



## Hyde

Recent overs 1 2nb 2 . 1 4 1 | 1 . 4 2 1 1 | . 1 1nb 1 1lb 4 4 | 4 1

wohoooo

Wicket is coming? hahaha


----------



## Hyde

Pakistan must try their best to get the bonus point

They should win the match before the 40th over... otherwise we are still not qualified that easily...


----------



## fd24

Zakii said:


> Pakistan must try their best to get the bonus point
> 
> They should win the match before the 4th over... otherwise we are still not qualified that easily...



Zakii sahib - you are getting toooo excited - i think you mean 40th over!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlackenTheSky

5 runs needed.........


----------



## American Pakistani

4 required from 6 balls

OUTTTTtttttttttTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Karachiite

Another brain fart for Junior. This kid has some sort of itch in his hands to play stupid shots.


----------



## VelocuR

*Out!*



> Wicket is coming? hahaha


----------



## Hyde

Just when I said we are doing good.... Akmal lost his wicket 

Kabhi umeed naa lagana in logon pe... Indo-Pak match main India ko support karna Pakistan khud hi jeet jaye ga


----------



## untitled

RaptorRX707 said:


> *Out!*



Did you bet on Sri Lanka winning ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Karachiite said:


> Another brain fart for Junior. This kid has some sort of itch in his hands to play stupid shots.



i think they are attempting to get the runs with 10 overs left - hence the mad shot dude. Means they get an extra point which almost secures their entry into the final. Never mind - well played on a sound victory


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan get bonus point tooooooooooo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

4 dot balls and I almost thought they lost the bonus point... but good shot and *Pakistan wins with a bonus point*!!!!


----------



## American Pakistani

Mubarak Mubarak Mubarak Mubarak.

Pakistan Jeeeet Gaya

Pakistan vs india now


----------



## VelocuR

pdf_shurtah said:


> Did you bet on Sri Lanka winning ?



 ..........Sri Lanka is best team!


----------



## untitled

RaptorRX707 said:


> ..........Sri Lanka is best team!



Well somehow they got bested by Pakistan today


----------



## alibaz

Pakistan marches into final, I think it will be Pakistan India final


----------



## Emmie

Congratulation!! Superkaif your "pleeeeeeeez" has been answered..


----------



## fd24

RaptorRX707 said:


> ..........Sri Lanka is best team!



yes they are a good team but today they will have to do by being 2nd best because Pakistan beat them!
Good luck next game Sri Lanka - today Pakistan beat you and are the BEST team. Have a nice day RaptorRX707.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

mubarak sub ko now get ready for our next door neighbor

Superkaif bhai mubarak aap ko bhi u deserve it

TARIQ


----------



## BlackenTheSky

alibaz said:


> Pakistan marches into final, I think it will be Pakistan India final



It's confirm, But if bangladesh defeated Sri lanka and India, then that would be different. So, overall we can see 2 Indo-Pak matches.


----------



## monitor

*Asia Cup 2012 *

Final : Pakistan vs India 

Result *?*


----------



## ameer219

Even though we won this match,
I would like to address two batsmen that needs to get their games up before they further complicate the game against India.

Hafeez: 11 runs against 32 balls. Not good. More is expected from you. I hope you can still keep up your performance from the previous match against Bangladesh

Younus : You have been really disappointing in the past 3 matches including this one. As a senior more is expected from you. Please step up your game!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

tomorrow IND VS BAN


----------



## haviZsultan

Congratulations Pakistan!


----------



## alibaz

RaptorRX707 said:


> ..........Sri Lanka is best team!



They are very good team but oppositions were much better on given days


----------



## Che Guevara

monitor said:


> *Asia Cup 2012 *
> 
> Final : Pakistan vs India
> 
> Result *?*


*Win:India............ *


----------



## Hyde

RaptorRX707 said:


> England destroyed Pakistan- ODI FOUR** matches!
> 
> Pakistan played easily match with Bangladesh and exhausted Sri Lanka.
> 
> It is now time for ICC to check any bribes and investigate. I think, new policy should be required after match in order to find any guilty of any players in involved with money.
> 
> Is Pakistan won or taking bribes from Sri Lanka? Was India and Pakistan semi-final match involved with bribes?



You probably know nil about cricket

Ever heard about pitch conditions, weather and the moisture in the ground? ever wondered why Australia whitewashes everybody in Australia and suddenly start performing horribly in England or India? or India plays so good in India and suddenly perform like lower ranked team when they visit Australia?

Har cheez main conspiracies naa dhondha karo meray bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alibaz

BlackenTheSky said:


> It's confirm, But if bangladesh defeated Sri lanka and India, then that would be different. So, overall we can see 2 Indo-Pak matches.



Who knows if India loses from Pakistan and BD wins India and SL.


----------



## Emmie

Ramiz was of the opinion that Pakistan should have finished the match 20 overs earlier...In other words he wanted Pakistan to chase the target within 20 overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Is neo cricket telecasted all over south asia ??
Pak and bd


----------



## Hyde

Emmie said:


> Ramiz was of the opinion that Pakistan should have finished the match 20 overs earlier...In other words he wanted Pakistan to chase the target within 20 overs.



no if i read your comments correctly, it would be 30 overs :O

but he is wrong to say that if its correct... Pakistan were down at 33/3... from there partnership of 152 in 26.1 is a massive achievement... Couldn't ask for better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Zakii said:


> no if i read your comments correctly, it would be 30 overs :O
> 
> but he is wrong to say that if its correct... Pakistan were down at 33/3... from there partnership of 152 in 26.1 is a massive achievement... Couldn't ask for better



Certainly he was wrong, in fact he shocked me - You don't expect such foolish analysis by a veteran cricketer.. IMO the way Pakistan were going they should have finished the match by 35 overs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur

Congrats pakistan, was an easy win. 

Pak vs India will be tasty


----------



## Syed Naved

Sun Mar 11 
08:00 GMT | 14:00 local
13:30 IST 1st Match - Bangladesh v Pakistan
Shere Bangla National Stadium, Mirpur 
N/A

Tue Mar 13 
08:00 GMT | 14:00 local
13:30 IST 2nd Match - India v Sri Lanka
Shere Bangla National Stadium, Mirpur 
N/A

Thu Mar 15 
08:00 GMT | 14:00 local
13:30 IST 3rd Match - Pakistan v Sri Lanka
Shere Bangla National Stadium, Mirpur Clear 20° C
Forecast
Clear



Fri Mar 16 
08:00 GMT | 14:00 local
13:30 IST 4th Match - Bangladesh v India
Shere Bangla National Stadium, Mirpur Sunny 20 - 32° C
Forecast
Sunny



Sun Mar 18 
08:00 GMT | 14:00 local
13:30 IST 5th Match - India v Pakistan
Shere Bangla National Stadium, Mirpur Mostly Sunny 22 - 32° C
Forecast
Mostly Sunny



Tue Mar 20 
08:00 GMT | 14:00 local
13:30 IST 6th Match - Bangladesh v Sri Lanka
Shere Bangla National Stadium, Mirpur Partly Cloudy 24 - 32° C
Forecast
Partly Cloudy



Thu Mar 22 
08:00 GMT | 14:00 local
13:30 IST Final - Pakistan v India
Shere Bangla National Stadium, Mirpur

History Will Repeat , Pakistan Will Win Asia Cup In Dhaka Insha Allah .Congrates Team For The Victory.
Now It's Revenge Time .... Go Green, Go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

I hope india wins tomorrow , then we will have India vs Pak final guaranteed .


----------



## Skies

Congs to team-PK.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

nick_indian said:


> I hope india wins tomorrow , then we will have India vs Pak final guaranteed .


India can't play well. This is out of form team. No bowlers and pathetic batsman. Bangladesh is better team than the India atleast they give good fight.


----------



## kobiraaz

BANGLADESH!! AT LEAST WIN ONE MATCH!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Peaceful Civlian said:


> India can't play well. This is out of form team. No bowlers and pathetic batsman. Bangladesh is better team than the India atleast they give good fight.



 we beat , Sri lanka in australia 3 out of 4 times and one time in bangladesh as well .We even beat Australia once in the ODI series .

We will beat Bangladesh tomorrow as well i hope


----------



## Karachiite

I think Pakistan will beat India in the 1st match but lose the final. I just have a gut feeling since Pakistan always loses the important matches.

But will be interesting to see who the local Bangladeshis will support. They will most likely support India.


----------



## AHMED85

I am thinking about Day & night match...


----------



## dexter

Error LoL  They were showing the photo of Wahab riaz when Hammad came in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Peaceful Civlian said:


> India can't play well. This is out of form team. No bowlers and pathetic batsman. Bangladesh is better team than the India atleast they give good fight.



India is a very good and strong team with talented youngsters like kohli, raina and gambhir. Stop these stupid statements who will turn the whole thread into a troll fest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Peaceful Civlian said:


> India can't play well. This is out of form team. No bowlers and pathetic batsman. Bangladesh is better team than the India atleast they give good fight.



Just by saying a team can't be pathetic or champ, one need to have a good look at the performance of teams. India always plays well on sub continent pitches, their batsmen Ghambir, Kohli and Dhoni are performing consistently. Their are performing fairly well.It would be much better if the comments are on merit.


----------



## Archie

dexter said:


> Error LoL  They were showing the photo of Wahab riaz when Hammad came in



OK......?

Whats so shocking about the above pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Karachiite said:


> I think Pakistan will beat India in the 1st match but lose the final. I just have a gut feeling since Pakistan always loses the important matches.
> 
> But will be interesting to see who the local Bangladeshis will support. .



No way 

That would come as a huge surpise to many Indians .

If this forum is any indication I foresee most Bangldeshis supporting Pakistan .


----------



## Archie

Karachiite said:


> I think Pakistan will beat India in the 1st match but lose the final. I just have a gut feeling since Pakistan always loses the important matches.
> 
> But will be interesting to see who the local Bangladeshis will support. They will most likely support India.



Naa , it would still be good to finally have an Asia cup final without India - Srilanka playing in it

By the way I am starting to wonder , why do they call it Asia cup when only Bangladesh , India , Pakistan and Sri Lanka are Playing in it

_*They should either Change the Name to South Asia Cup*_ or have atleast 4 other teams like Saudi Arabia , China ,Malaysia , Afghanistan to actually call it Asia cup


----------



## fd24

nick_indian said:


> No way
> 
> That would come as a huge surpise to many Indians .
> 
> If this forum is any indication I foresee most Bangldeshis supporting Pakistan .



I think India are stronger side but its one of the great sports occassions when the 2 teams take on each other - it really is a fantastic spectacle. They say the best cricket battle is the ashes - dude in their dreams! Its surely Pakistan v India - great viewing. Good luck to whichever side wins!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## foxbat

nick_indian said:


> No way
> 
> That would come as a huge surpise to many Indians .
> 
> If this forum is any indication I foresee most Bangldeshis supporting Pakistan .



This forum is no indication.. A lot of BDs on this forum are false flag Pakistanis in my view..


----------



## Rana4pak

foxbat said:


> This forum is no indication.. A lot of BDs on this forum are false flag Pakistanis in my view..


*here another troll 4rm troll nation trolling ....*


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

superkaif said:


> I think India are stronger side but its one of the great sports occassions when the 2 teams take on each other - it really is a fantastic spectacle. They say the best cricket battle is the ashes - dude in their dreams! Its surely Pakistan v India - great viewing. Good luck to whichever side wins!



No wonder they have deliberately arranged for the match on a sunday


----------



## fd24

foxbat said:


> This forum is no indication.. A lot of BDs on this forum are false flag Pakistanis in my view..



We are have a general chit chat about cricket and without fail foxbat you attempt to troll? Tell me and try to (for once) show some honesty - what do you gain attempting to troll? What do you personally gain out of this? Do you feel good when going to sleep? Just for today and in particular on this thread can we put the trolling away dude? Most Bangladeshis are putting their flags on their profiles because they are proud of their nation and the same goes for Pakistanis - we are both proud nations. Bangladeshis will be supporting whoever they want to and lets hope for a great game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

Pakistan will easily get victory against India in Asia cup. we will crush them and we will destroy their batting and teach them historic lesson.


----------



## sachin@india

Haroon rafeeq said:


> Pakistan will easily get victory against India in Asia cup. we will crush them and we will destroy their batting and teach them historic lesson.



I agree with you....sehwag is not playing...umar gul is safe


----------



## zip

It will be very difficult for pakistan to beat india in bangladesh...
If they do it in final then i will say pakistan truely carved their way back to limelight and will be force to reckon with in coming years ..
Let the team which put maximum effort both mentally and physically may win this cup


----------



## aakash_2410

Haroon rafeeq said:


> Pakistan will easily get victory against India in Asia cup. *we will crush them and we will destroy their batting and teach them historic lesson.*



hahaha okay then. 

Even if India does lose the game, I fail to see how will it be a historical lesson? One team has to lose. It's only a part and parcel of the game. Whichever team plays better on the day wins. Simple!

These new members do get on my nerves! Not saying cuz he's a pakistani, new indian members are the same even. I think they shouldn't even be allowed to post. Let them observe and learn for first couple of days. Cuz I see so many names in pink before they even reach 100 posts :/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Haroon rafeeq said:


> Pakistan will easily get victory against India in Asia cup. we will crush them and we will destroy their batting and teach them historic lesson.



Jay baat !   

Reminds me of Pakistani members on this forum before the world cup semi final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Archie said:


> Naa , it would still be good to finally have an Asia cup final without India - Srilanka playing in it
> 
> By the way I am starting to wonder , why do they call it Asia cup when only Bangladesh , India , Pakistan and Sri Lanka are Playing in it
> 
> _*They should either Change the Name to South Asia Cup*_ or have atleast 4 other teams like Saudi Arabia , China ,Malaysia , Afghanistan to actually call it Asia cup



afghanistan should have been included


----------



## Pak47



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mankind

Great video..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Full match in HD for those who missed it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pak47

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Full match in HD for those who missed it



"The uploader has not made this video available in your country"


----------



## fd24

Haroon rafeeq said:


> Pakistan will easily get victory against India in Asia cup. we will crush them and we will destroy their batting and teach them historic lesson.



I think gentleman we have a venkat here. In my opinion Pakistan has not defined its batting order and are 2 to 3 players short with experiance. Its going to be a fantastic learning curve and great battle but believe Indias batting will hold the key.


----------



## kobiraaz

nick_indian said:


> No way
> 
> That would come as a huge surpise to many Indians .
> 
> If this forum is any indication I foresee most Bangldeshis supporting Pakistan .


 
Though Bangladeshi muslims are divided as supporters of Australia, Pakistan, South Africa, India beside Bangladesh... all bangladeshi hindus are India supporter. Thats 1 crore. Beside there are many indian students in Bangladesh. So there will be good support for India... But most of the stadium will be supporting Pakistan without doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

Younis Khan CANNOT and MUST NOT play the next 2 matches. We need to get Asad Shafiq in at number 3, he excels in that position. We should test Wahab Riaz in the first match vs India. Wahab leaks a lot of runs but is a wicket taker, Cheema on the other hand is old and needs to be kicked out.


----------



## VelocuR

Everyone talking about *beating India in the final *of Asia Cup, that's bullshit.....Anyone witnessed the semi-final match in the world cup and final match in Twenty20 ???......Don't use chest thumping again and propaganda by Pakistan fans. We need to quit the habits of dream beating India. 

That's bullshit!




Zakii said:


> You probably know nil about cricket
> 
> Ever heard about pitch conditions, weather and the moisture in the ground? ever wondered why Australia whitewashes everybody in Australia and suddenly start performing horribly in England or India? or India plays so good in India and suddenly perform like lower ranked team when they visit Australia?
> 
> Har cheez main conspiracies naa dhondha karo meray bhai



I don't know about other teams, which is not our problems. I discussed specifically about Pakistan. Yaar, I grew up watching Cricket many times, I watched the real professional of old good Pakistan team (i.e Saeed Anwar, Wasim Akram, Waqar Younis, many good role models). 

I would recommend present Pakistan today (no superstars) that require to play honest, professional, and wise with the supervisor monitors of either ICC or ISI. So far, they accepted most bribes money through bookers. And accept cashs (defeated against India) in front of million Pakistan and India fans. You have no idea how I expressed very angry after semi-final. 

Today I will definitely support India if final against Pakistan because they did well to serve India the best, none of Pakistan. 



*If Pakistan want to win final match, PDF or any organization should set up charity money in order to donate them to win the match, Misbah or Shahid Afridi will accept the offers no doubt! *



Sorry for late response, I was outside.


----------



## Areesh

RaptorRX707 said:


> Sorry for late response, I was outside.



It would have been better if you didn't give your response. That would be much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DarkPrince

so pakistani boys aap log aaj india ko support de rahe ho ya bangladesh ko ????


----------



## VelocuR

Areesh said:


> It would have been better if you didn't give your response. That would be much better.



Pakistan is going to beat India in the final, semi-final, quaterfinal, trophy final match hai na ? 

Same way previous years ago, almost all Pakistani including me was dream of beating India. What's the outcome? 


Sorry, I was outside, not computer home at the moment....I am now back


----------



## Areesh

DarkPrince said:


> so pakistani boys aap log aaj india ko support de rahe ho ya bangladesh ko ????



Obviously Bangladesh ko.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

RaptorRX707 said:


> I don't know about other teams, which is not our problems. I discussed specifically about Pakistan. Yaar, I grew up watching Cricket many times, I watched the real professional of old good Pakistan team (i.e Saeed Anwar, Wasim Akram, Waqar Younis, many good role models).
> 
> I would recommend present Pakistan today (no superstars) that require to play honest, professional, and wise with the supervisor monitors of either ICC or ISI. So far, they accepted most bribes money through bookers. And accept cashs (defeated against India) in front of million Pakistan and India fans. You have no idea how I expressed very angry after semi-final.
> 
> Today I will definitely support India if final against Pakistan because they did well to serve India the best, none of Pakistan.
> 
> *If Pakistan want to win final match, PDF or any organization should set up charity money in order to donate them to win the match, Misbah or Shahid Afridi will accept the offers no doubt! *
> 
> Sorry for late response, I was outside.



hmm seems like you are still hurt about the loss of ODI and T-20 semi final vs India. Don't worry bro, its history... we also won T-20 World cup with no legend... and when you are hurt about the loss 2 matches, also think about the matches we won...

Pakistan is the only team to reach to Semi Final of all International tournaments since 2007. That's a great achievement. We almost reached the Final of another T-20 world cup when Hussey factor changed the game upside down. Yes India also won the ODI world cup and T-20 world cup but considering the overall performance of all nations... we haven't been bad in recent days of cricket.

You should not refute the whole team after 3 players were proven guilty of corruption charges just like Pakistan does not become a bad nation if few people are spreading violence in the country.

We are in process to redeveloping the team and we have managed to fill so many loopholes in the side. Now the batting is only worry-factor and it is also being addressed. Just wait and you will find big names coming from the same Pakistan side when these juniors grow up and are time-tested

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

Areesh said:


> Obviously Bangladesh ko.



Does that can change India-Pakistan final for Asia cup ????


----------



## Areesh

DRDO said:


> Does that can change India-Pakistan final for Asia cup ????



Doesn't matter. Want BD to win against any team other than Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Areesh said:


> Doesn't matter. Want BD to win against any team other than Pakistan.



How good it would be if Bangladesh beats India and Sri Lanka and qualifies for Final against Pakistan


----------



## Areesh

Umar Akmal is the future legend for sure. If someone has the ability to score more than 10000 runs in ODI's after Inzi it is Umar Akmal. The guy is massively talented. Has some temperament issues but will get mature with the passage. Needs a good coach to guide him. It is actually because of his batting that not only won the match but also won the bonus point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Zakii said:


> How good it would be if Bangladesh beats India and Sri Lanka and qualifies for Final against Pakistan



Janab fir Pakistan kaise bachega us Bangladeshi toofan se ???


----------



## sachin@india

Zakii said:


> How good it would be if Bangladesh beats India and Sri Lanka and qualifies for Final against Pakistan



and win the final


----------



## Emmie

Most probably Pakistan will be playing against India in finals.. In other words we are going to watch two big matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Zakii said:


> How good it would be if Bangladesh beats India and Sri Lanka and qualifies for Final against Pakistan



Would love to see them playing good cricket and ending as runner ups in the final.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Zakii said:


> hmm seems like you are still hurt about the loss of ODI and T-20 semi final vs India. Don't worry bro, its history... we also won T-20 World cup with no legend... and when you are hurt about the loss 2 matches, also think about the matches we won...
> 
> Pakistan is the only team to reach to Semi Final of all International tournaments since 2007. That's a great achievement. We almost reached the Final of another T-20 world cup when Hussey factor changed the game upside down. Yes India also won the ODI world cup and T-20 world cup but considering the overall performance of all nations... we haven't been bad in recent days of cricket.
> 
> You should not refute the whole team after 3 players were proven guilty of corruption charges just like Pakistan does not become a bad nation if few people are spreading violence in the country.
> 
> We are in process to redeveloping the team and we have managed to fill so many loopholes in the side. Now the batting is only worry-factor and it is also being addressed. Just wait and you will find big names coming from the same Pakistan side when these juniors grow up and are time-tested



You are correct. Two matches were the most important games in the history of Pakistan-India, which was impossible to forgot. Pakistan has superb records in both ODI and Test against India but we entered the world cup and twenty20, Pakistan has zero records against India. Ironically, Pakistan fans used propagandas of dreaming to beat India again again again, it wouldn't happened. 

Rameez Raja mentioned that Pakistan will become low morals or weak habits against India due to the previous five times defeated by India! There is no point of supporting Pakistan today.




Areesh said:


> Umar Akmal is the future legend for sure. If someone has the ability to score more than 10000 runs in ODI's after Inzi it is Umar Akmal. The guy is massively talented. Has some temperament issues but will get mature with the passage. Needs a good coach to guide him. It is actually because of his batting that not only won the match but also won the bonus point.



Umar Akmal insulted Pakistan because of his brother, he refused to play cricket. Kamran Akmal was something important or idol for him. That's not good impression.


----------



## Emmie

I don't like this Sarfraz fellow, don't know why is he in playing eleven. He neither can bat nor can keep well, its pretty wise to replace him with a specialist batsman. Umer Akmal can do his job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

RaptorRX707 said:


> Umar Akmal insulted Pakistan because of his brother, he refused to play cricket. Kamran Akmal was something important or idol for him. That's not good impression.



You are already insulting Pakistan by supporting India against Pakistan. What should we say about this.

Anyways it was his mistake in the past and he was dropped from the team because of that. Present matters. Doesn't change the fact that the guys is talented and can be a future legend.


----------



## Hyde

RaptorRX707 said:


> You are correct. Two matches were the most important games in the history of Pakistan-India, which was impossible to forgot. Pakistan has superb records in both ODI and Test against India but we entered the world cup and twenty20, Pakistan has zero records against India. Ironically, Pakistan fans used propagandas of dreaming to beat India again again again, it wouldn't happened.
> 
> Rameez Raja mentioned that Pakistan will become low morals or weak habits against India due to the previous five times defeated by India! There is no point of supporting Pakistan today.



Well everyone has their own way of thinking so I wouldn't say you are incorrect. See South Africa has been losing semi-finals each time they reaches in the bigger tournament so is that mean the SA fans should stop supporting them? There are 10 test playing nations in the world. More ODI teams and only one team has to win the trophy. Like I said in another post... players perform in different way at different pitches so, many factors need to be considered.

Team wins and loses but that does not mean we stop supporting our nation. Pakistan won the T-20 world cup in 2009. They reached in the semi final of all T-20 World cups. They also reached the semi final of Champions trophy and ODI world cup when we had sacked most of our former legends from the team. Now its a new day, its a fresh game and its a new life... see Pakistan in present day's scenario and not what we used to do before. Let bygones be bygones

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Areesh said:


> You are already insulting Pakistan by supporting India against Pakistan. What should we say about this.
> 
> Anyways it was his mistake in the past and he was dropped from the team because of that. Present matters. Doesn't change the fact that the guys is talented and can be a future legend.



You know last year of March 2011, how stupid Shahid Afridi assured us in his own word to beat India semi-final many times in his dream of Mohali place, his daughter cried his father is full of lies and depict.

I have no faith in the Pakistan team, they are like little minnow team with no experiences and aggressive except Akmal (I acknowledges his shots). Younis and Misbah are not compatitables fit in the ODI matches. Shoaib Akhtar retired and others are gone. Shahid Afridi is no longer to do boom boom due to his old age. 

Some of them are arrested for bribes involved to tarnish Pakistan images, what's wrong with bad Pakistan, bad people.......from good old days.


----------



## sachin@india

@raptorrx.. are you preparing yourself for upcoming mental trauma ?


----------



## VelocuR

sachin@india said:


> @raptorrx.. are you preparing yourself for upcoming mental trauma ?



Lol, no. I already know the answer.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Pak47 said:


> "The uploader has not made this video available in your country"



yea this video is for Asian and European viewers 

you can watch it here

India vs Sri Lanka Highlights | Asia Cup | 13th March | 2012


----------



## Emmie

RaptorRX707 said:


> You know last year of March 2011, *how stupid Shahid Afridi assured us in his own word to beat India semi-final many times in his dream of Mohali place*, his daughter cried his father is full of lies and depict.
> 
> I have no faith in the Pakistan team, they are like little minnow team with no experiences and aggressive except Akmal (I acknowledges his shots). Younis and Misbah are not compatitables fit in the ODI matches. Shoaib Akhtar retired and others are gone. Shahid Afridi is no longer to do boom boom due to his old age.
> 
> Some of them are arrested for bribes involved to tarnish Pakistan images, what's wrong with bad Pakistan, bad people.......from good old days.



Can you support your claim pertaining Shahid's statement with an authentic link... What all he said was " We'll try to reach semis"

Please don't exaggerate..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DRDO said:


> Janab fir Pakistan kaise bachega us Bangladeshi toofan se ???



lol

I know its difficult for Bangladesh to win against senior teams but i hope they give tough and close competition to india/sri lanka and some day they will be able to beat strong teams if they keep working hard.


----------



## Karachiite

Emmie said:


> I don't like this Sarfraz fellow, don't know why is he in playing eleven. He neither can bat nor can keep well, its pretty wise to replace him with a specialist batsman. Umer Akmal can do his job.



Sarfaraz is actually the best wicketkeeper-batsmen in First class cricket, but unfortunately for him he comes in at number 7 and 8. He comes in when there are only a few balls to go or when Pakistan is loosing badly and no rookie can play with so much pressure. Sarfaraz is a genuine batsmen not a slogger and if Pakistan use him wisely then he can become a big player.


----------



## Arsalan

dexter said:


>



Hahahahahaaa
Love it...


----------



## Emmie

Karachiite said:


> Sarfaraz is actually the best wicketkeeper-batsmen in First class cricket, but unfortunately for him he comes in at number 7 and 8. He comes in when there are only a few balls to go or when Pakistan is loosing badly and no rookie can play with so much pressure. Sarfaraz is a genuine batsmen not a slogger and if Pakistan use him wisely then he can become a big player.



Graeme Hick scored more than 100 centuries (if not mistaken 135) in first class cricket but he got failed in international cricket, its not a rule that you keep a guy in for the reason that he performed exceptionally good in FC.. Sarfraz is not a genuine batsman, he's not that good in his technique, beside a genuine batman can slog more effectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakistanitarzan

I hope that final is not in between India and Pakistan because subconsciously, if only creates more and unnecessary hatred between two countries!


----------



## Roybot

India Vs Bangladesh tonight, should be fun


----------



## Carl Johnson

India batting first. 350 on the cards.


----------



## Emmie

Bangladesh won the toss and elected to bat first - Now thats the confidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

Bangladesh is in good fomm they can give tough time to india...


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Free hd live coverage of all asia cup matches on youtube for asian and european viewers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Impasse

Thanks Raja. I was looking for it desperately.. 

Slow start India


----------



## kobiraaz

Gamvir Gone.


----------



## R-DB

gMBHIR GONE


----------



## kobiraaz

And i will be gone from this thread after the match:p


----------



## Roybot

kobiraaz said:


> And i will be gone from this thread after the match:p



 Why?


----------



## Impasse

Sachin needs to get hair cut.. Looks very untidy!


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

India playing below my expectations, very slow, giving too much respect to bowlers.


----------



## DarkPrince

Shardul.....the lion said:


> India playing below my expectations, very slow, giving too much respect to bowlers.



coz bowlers giving good balls


----------



## Emmie

Shardul.....the lion said:


> India playing below my expectations, very slow, giving too much respect to bowlers.



Happy now?

Do you want batsmen to go for a sixer or a four every ball?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

Tendulkar near to 100 !!!!


----------



## Luffy 500

IF we can restrict the Indians within 300 there is a good that we chase it down. After all India's bowling is mediocre compared to PAK
and SL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aakash_2410

Bdeshis can cheer all they want. But they're not gonna win. No offence


----------



## Android

India is going quite slow


----------



## Filmmaker

Luffy 500 said:


> IF we can restrict the Indians within 300 there is a good that we chase it down. After all India's bowling is mediocre compared to PAK
> and SL



the way Sachin n Virat are batting, with Raina n Dhoni to come it will be very difficult for Bangladesh to restrict India under 300.


----------



## Emmie

Wicket is purely batting and the pair on the wicket made cricket look so simple.. Unless bowlers bowl exceptionally good it is hard to halt the ongoing momentum..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Filmmaker

Voldemort said:


> India is going quite slow



Not really we r already scoring at 5 runs per over with 9 wickets in hand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Tendulkar ki 100th century nahi honi chahiye.


----------



## LURKER

Don Jaguar said:


> Tendulkar ki 100th century nahi honi chahiye.



agree bangladesh ke khilaaf nhi honi chahiye pakistan match me honi chahiye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Don Jaguar said:


> Tendulkar ki 100th century nahi honi chahiye.


so you want him to score that against pakistan


----------



## MZUBAIR

Don Jaguar said:


> Tendulkar ki 100th century nahi honi chahiye.




Yar, let it happen..........wo nahi tu Indian Cricket say retirement he nahi lay ga.....wasay tu uss say banne nahi thee 100


----------



## kobiraaz

tendulkar never had century against Bangladesh


----------



## MZUBAIR

Voldemort said:


> so you want him to score that against pakistan



Lolz, how many times he scored 100 against Pakistan......????


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Don Jaguar said:


> Tendulkar ki 100th century nahi honi chahiye.



Oye koi baat nahi mat banne do century... par goli kyon maar rahe ho....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Don Jaguar said:


> Tendulkar ki 100th century nahi honi chahiye.



Agar Bangladesh ko jeetna hay tau Tendulkar ko century kerne dein... lol

No offence to Indian friends, its just a joke.

Bowlers are absolutely creating no problems for batsmen... Its already 100 runs partnership, Sachin seems to be very dangerous today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Filmmaker

Emmie said:


> Agar Bangladesh ko jeetna hay tau Tendulkar ko century kerne dein... lol
> 
> No offence to Indian friends, its just a joke.



To some extent u r right. Bangladesh ke liye Viraat at current form is far more dangerous than Sachin


----------



## kobiraaz

Emmie said:


> Agar Bangladesh ko jeetna hay tau Tendulkar ko century kerne dein... lol
> 
> No offence to Indian friends, its just a joke.


Exactly. He will take at least 60 more balls for his next 40 . That will check run rate...


----------



## Emmie

Filmmaker said:


> To some extent u r right. Bangladesh ke liye Viraat at current form is far more dangerous than Sachin



No dear, Tendulkar is looking more lethal today.. I think you're not observing kind of shots he's playing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Impasse

Player got injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

Emmie said:


> Agar Bangladesh ko jeetna hay tau Tendulkar ko century kerne dein... lol
> 
> No offence to Indian friends, its just a joke.
> 
> Bowlers are absolutely creating no problems for batsmen... Its already 100 runs partnership, Sachin seems to be very dangerous today.




You know what , I want his 100th century, not coz I like him. But coz I am pissed off of every days rant on Indian sh!ty news channels. Let it get finish today. 

Trust me the news anchors and guests [on Indian news channels] are irritating and obnoxious. No matter India lose or wins, This irritating episode shall end now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Wats Neway? They should have Bangladesh written somewhere at the front atleast. BD new kit blows.


----------



## Android

kobiraaz said:


> Exactly. He will take at least 60 more balls for his next 40 . That will check run rate...


Its another boundry
looks like sachin read your post


----------



## Black Widow

Don Jaguar said:


> Tendulkar ki 100th century nahi honi chahiye.



Please be mercy on us [indian viewers].


----------



## R-DB

Roybot said:


> Wats Neway? They should Bangladesh written somewhere at the front atleast. BD new kit blows.



trust google:d


----------



## Emmie

Black Widow said:


> You know what , I want his 100th century, not coz I like him. But coz I am pissed off of every days rant on Indian sh!ty news channels. Let it get finish today.
> 
> Trust me the news anchors and guests [on Indian news channels] are irritating and obnoxious. No matter India lose or wins, This irritating episode shall end now.



I am sure you'll get rid of this nuisance today..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

R-DB said:


> trust google:d




 Looks like Amway wannabe?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Tedulkar will not get 100 today. He already is facing pressure. Due to pressure he will give simple catch or Runout


----------



## R-DB

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Tedulkar will not get 100 today. He has already pressure. Due to pressure he will give simple catch or Runout


 
ok...............


----------



## aakash_2410

Kohli! A class player!


----------



## R-DB

444444444444444444


----------



## DarkPrince

aakash_2410 said:


> Kohli! A class player!



kohli was out but umpire didnt give it


----------



## Black Widow

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Tedulkar will not get 100 today. He already is facing pressure. Due to pressure he will give simple catch or Runout



I have 100,000 INR cash, please tell me whom to give it? I want his century at any cost. 



DarkPrince said:


> kohli was out but umpire didnt give it



how when??? I am not watching match, coz when I watch match opposite happen (India loose..)


----------



## God of Death

DarkPrince said:


> kohli was out but umpire didnt give it



God forbid idune or MBI Munshi don't start a thread with RAW's conspiracy behind it.


----------



## Roybot

Black Widow said:


> I have 100,000 INR cash, please tell me whom to give it? I want his century at any cost.
> 
> 
> 
> how when??? I am not watching match, coz when I watch match opposite happen (India loose..)



Mujhe de de bhai exchange karakar


----------



## aakash_2410

DarkPrince said:


> kohli was out but umpire didnt give it



I just started watching like 5 overs ago so I don't know but he is a class player anyway.

With players like Riana-Kohli I don't India will miss the senior players that much.


----------



## Roybot

Rameez Raza is so condescending towards Bangladeshis


----------



## Emmie

Black Widow said:


> I have 100,000 INR cash, please tell me whom to give it? I want his century at any cost.
> 
> 
> 
> how when??? I am not watching match, coz when I watch match opposite happen (India loose..)



hahahha..

Watch it, match is totally under the control of India..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R-DB

match b/w kohli and tendulkar..who completes 100 first

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Widow

Roybot said:


> Mujhe de de bhai exchange karakar



what man? its just peanut for you, Just 2000 USD..


----------



## PoKeMon

Sachin is in catch 22 position.

*If he hits century today:*
People will shout that he was waiting for Bangladesh for an year.

*If he doesn't hit a century today:*
People will shout that he cant hit century even against Bangladesh. 

Sachin will be bashed either way.......so better he make a century.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Filmmaker

Black Widow said:


> You know what , I want his 100th century, not coz I like him. But coz I am pissed off of every days rant on Indian sh!ty news channels. Let it get finish today.
> 
> Trust me the news anchors and guests [on Indian news channels] are irritating and obnoxious. No matter India lose or wins, This irritating episode shall end now.



u r right mate, these nonsense news channels are a pain in the a*s


----------



## Emmie

Roybot said:


> Rameez Raza is so condescending towards Bangladeshis



You mean Rameez Raja? I think he is smoking very bad brand these days, yesterday he shocked me with his remarks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

Roybot said:


> Rameez Raza is so condescending towards Bangladeshis


 
who is Rameez Raza?


----------



## Impasse

He is already under stress..


----------



## Android

Emmie said:


> You mean Rameez Raja? I think he is smoking very bad brand these days, yesterday he shocked me with his remarks.


 
what remarks did he made


----------



## Roybot

Emmie said:


> You mean Rameez Raja? I think he is smoking very bad brand these days, yesterday he shocked me with his remarks.



Oh is it Raja, I thought it was Raza. Yeh him and the Bangladeshi commentator both on crack.



Mr Javed said:


> who is Rameez Raza?



Ex Pakistani player, I thought his surname was Raza not Raja.


----------



## Emmie

Voldemort said:


> what remarks did he made



He wanted Pakistan to chase the target of 189 within 20 overs.. LOL


----------



## Filmmaker

Maiden over by Bangladesh with Sachin on strike


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

Near Chance of runout and catch. More Problem for Tedulkar.


----------



## Don Jaguar

LURKER said:


> agree bangladesh ke khilaaf nhi honi chahiye pakistan match me honi chahiye



Pakistan ke khilaf bhi nahi honi chahiye.


----------



## sachin@india

Better he gets out..it is fcuking boring !!


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

We win match or not, Sachin should get century


----------



## R-DB

calm calm calm calm india


----------



## Black Widow

Filmmaker said:


> Maiden over by Bangladesh with Sachin on strike



What! maiden over!


----------



## R-DB

4444444444444444444

drinks.........good response by bDIS

crowd is getting jealous now


----------



## Black Widow

sachin@india said:


> Better he gets out..it is fcuking boring !!



If he get out, My evening will be fkng Irritating, All news channel will start there stupid show. I will offer 100,000 to the person who will allo him to make century...


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

IND_PAK said:


> Sachin is in catch 22 position.
> 
> *If he hits century today:*
> People will shout that he was waiting for Bangladesh for an year.
> 
> *If he doesn't hit a century today:*
> People will shout that he cant hit century even against Bangladesh.
> 
> Sachin will be bashed either way.......so better he make a century.



Sachin is used to bashing for last 20 years. He will not get bothered.


----------



## Filmmaker

R-DB said:


> *4444444444444444444*
> 
> drinks.........good response by bDIS
> 
> crowd is getting jealous now



Oye itne saare 4, tab to Sachin aaj double century marega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

BABA sachin should retire now with respect....

bring some new bloood i hope there is talent waiting for chance..


----------



## Roybot

Mr Javed said:


> BABA sachin should retire now with respect....
> 
> bring some new bloood i hope there is talent waiting for chance..



Baba Sachin is still making more runs than the new bloods of Pakistan

But yeah I reckon he ll announce his retirement after this series.


----------



## Baby Leone

Filmmaker said:


> Oye itne saare 4, tab to Sachin aaj double century marega


 
good chance for india to show tht they deserve WC & they didnt won it throught cheating.....

no matter wht happened in england & australia


----------



## Filmmaker

Roybot said:


> Baba Sachin is still making more runs than the new bloods of Pakistan
> 
> But yeah I reckon he ll announce his retirement after this series.



Yeah at least he should retire from ODI's n that stupid IPL


----------



## R-DB

powerplay


----------



## Android

Now its time for powerplay


----------



## Filmmaker

Mr Javed said:


> good chance for india to show tht they deserve WC & they didnt won it throught cheating.....
> 
> no matter wht happened in england & australia



To whom? Don't say Pakistan


----------



## fd24

Mr Javed said:


> BABA sachin should retire now with respect....
> 
> bring some new blood i hope there is talent waiting for chance..



If you are good enough - as Sachin is - he plays. He deserves respect so please show respect rather than wanting him to retire with respect. Fireworks will start now - POWERPLAY TIME!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R-DB

out...............


----------



## Filmmaker

Viraat is out 
Powerplay ki to band baj gayee


----------



## R-DB

now hitter will surely come


----------



## Baby Leone

Roybot said:


> *Baba Sachin is still making more runs than the new bloods of Pakistan*
> 
> But yeah I reckon he ll announce his retirement after this series.


 
we are not living in ur fantasy world, here we required some source for wht ever **** we claim....

with playing for 50 years continously even i can make 25000 runs

ofcourse with no offence..


----------



## Impasse

Kohli out sachin tired..


----------



## Android

Mr Javed said:


> good chance for india to show tht they deserve WC & they didnt won it throught cheating.....
> 
> no matter wht happened in england & australia


we won the wc fairly no need for us to prove anything to anyone


----------



## Emmie

Gone... Viraat, stupid disply there.


----------



## kobiraaz

Roybot said:


> Rameez Raza is so condescending towards Bangladeshis


very Normal behavior of pakistanis towards Bangladeshis...! Elder brother type attitude.


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

Hurrah put  . I get lot of pleasure when India lost wicket. My heart becomes cool and very pleasant when i See India is loosing. Today bangladesh will win. They have strong batting.


----------



## R-DB

444444444444


----------



## Emmie

kobiraaz said:


> very Normal behavior of pakistanis towards Bangladeshis...! Elder brother type attitude.



Bhai ham ne kon see lath mar de tumhain?


----------



## R-DB

4444444444


----------



## Xestan

kobiraaz said:


> very Normal behavior of pakistanis towards Bangladeshis...! Elder brother type attitude.



Well, I don't think so, Rameez Raja is one of the best commentators we have in International cricket, with years of experience, I always found him very neutral. The matter of the fact is that Pakistanis support Bangladeshi team after their own, there's a tie between SL and BD lol we support both the teams and they are the most friendly nations for Pakistan in cricket.


----------



## Android

Good Shot by Raina

Another 4 by Raina


----------



## mrwarrior006

@Mr Javed


> we are not living in ur fantasy world, here we required some source for wht ever **** we claim....
> 
> with playing for 50 years continously *even i can make 25000 runs*
> ofcourse with no offence..



Phele pakisatn team main tho khel lo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Impasse

mrwarrior006 said:


> @Mr Javed
> 
> Phele pakisatn team main tho khel lo


lol exactly the point


----------



## R-DB

10dulkar is slow..

very slow..


----------



## Filmmaker

Sachin get into the nervous 90's


----------



## kobiraaz

Emmie said:


> Bhai ham ne kon see lath mar de tumhain?


i am not criticizing... Just telling the reality! I have no problem with that! It is most probably due to the historic and religious bond...


----------



## Impasse

sachin in 90s.. The danger starts here...


----------



## fd24

Mr Javed said:


> we are not living in ur fantasy world, here we required some source for wht ever **** we claim....
> 
> with playing for 50 years continously even i can make 25000 runs
> 
> ofcourse with no offence..



What are you smoking today? I think an engagement of brain is needed. Have some respect for talent. Try to see with neutral eyes. I would love it for him to make it today - *Come on Sachin* - just another 10 tiny runs!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

sachin is very worried he cant get out now that he is soi close after one year


----------



## R-DB

4444444444


----------



## saiyan0321

> 10 tiny runs!!!!!!



6 buddy he just hit a four


----------



## R-DB

95 tend........


----------



## Android

Sachin hits a four


----------



## Bond

Aakhir mai ek padosi hi padosi ke kaam aata hai ( Ind vs Bangladesh)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

He should. Its high time. He deserves that.


----------



## saiyan0321

people lets stop fighting and enjoy the match we are here for a historic moment no player has reached a 100th ton well none reached 99 either but what the heck 100 100 is the best combination cmon man you r closer then ever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Da fck is Raina doing


----------



## R-DB

96.....................


----------



## Don Jaguar

Watch Live Cricket Streaming: India vs Bangladesh Server 1


----------



## saiyan0321

bangladesh bowlling and fielding is really down today they looked really good couple of days ago now a lottle sloppy


----------



## R-DB

98........................


----------



## saiyan0321

98 for sachin and he will be back on strike in the next over


----------



## R-DB

9999999999999999999


----------



## saiyan0321

99 this taking too long this m ust be his longest century ever


----------



## sachin@india

he is playing for his 100 not for the country.. this is pathetic..he should get retire now gracefully.


----------



## Baby Leone

wht if he gets out on 99


----------



## R-DB

6666666666666


----------



## Baby Leone

Pakistanis are really open hearted & loving ppls ..
never seen any indians commenting during Pakistan's matches leave aside apreciating players.....

I really love Pakistan & its great nature ppls...


----------



## R-DB

444444444444444444


----------



## kobiraaz

Congratulations Tendulkar for you india will score 50 run less!


----------



## saiyan0321

like it or not sachin is really slowing the pace down 43 overs have gone and the score is 220 it should have been much more


----------



## Roybot

Looks like final score will be around 260


----------



## sachin@india

shameful inning by sachin


----------



## Impasse

Mr Javed said:


> Pakistanis are really open hearted & loving ppls ..
> never seen any indians commenting during Pakistan's matches leave aside apreciating players.....
> 
> I really love Pakistan & its great nature ppls...



Well u can say tat  It is somewhat true.. But we just act inside we are as good as u..


----------



## Filmmaker

Sachin scored century

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R-DB

10000000000000000


----------



## Don Jaguar

Tendulkar made his 100th 100!!!


----------



## Emmie

congratulation to all Indians....


----------



## saiyan0321

he does it finally hundred hundred on a single


----------



## kobiraaz

Nadal, Tendulkar, C. Ronaldo three player i will always hate all my life.


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

congratulations.......................


----------



## Baby Leone

sooo his 100 now chances are less for india to win...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

chaloo he got 100.... congratz.. lets move on ....


----------



## Roybot

Well done Sachin. Now you have done it all. Its time to retire


----------



## saiyan0321

congrats to sachin on reaching it maybe now bcci can finally retire the guy bad for bangladesh their captain said they will stop it but man now if we see the score 44 overs and 228 real slow hope this hundred wont cost india the match


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Congrats Tedulkar for big achievement. 44+ average and 100th century. Something which looks almost impossible. Nobody can take his place.


----------



## walwal

Its done !!! Congrats ....


----------



## Arsalan

And Yes!!
The little master have done it,
Tendulkar get to his 100th international ton

Congrats to all cricket lovers specially Indians!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Roybot said:


> Well done Sachin. Now you have done it all. Its time to retire


how about scoring 200 half century now? I mean he already scored 160! 40 more.


----------



## fd24

Well done Sachin - incredible achievement. True ambassador of the game!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrwarrior006

*@Mr Javed*


> Pakistanis are really open hearted & loving ppls ..
> never seen any indians commenting during Pakistan's matches leave aside *apreciating players.....*
> I really love Pakistan & its great nature ppls...




*Originally Posted By Mr Javed*


> we are not living in ur fantasy world, here we required some source for wht ever **** we claim....
> 
> with playing for 50 years continously even i can make 25000 runs
> 
> ofcourse with no offence..


Yes u r right and i am very thankfull for ur appreciation


----------



## Baby Leone

kobiraaz said:


> Nadal, Tendulkar, C. Ronaldo three player i will always hate all my life.


 
i understand tandulker & nadal but why Ronaldo?


----------



## Roybot

On fire


----------



## walwal

Emmie said:


> congratulation to all Indians....



I believe this kind of achievement trascends the regional boundaries. Its for the sports !


----------



## Devil Soul

i always admired Rahul Dravid than Tendulkar..... infact Rahul Dravid have always been one of my favorite ...


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Congratulations to Sachin.

Its big day for cricket 100 x 100


----------



## saiyan0321

he finally opened up with back to back boundries looked he was scared to get out and now that the weight is off he is fully opened up pakistan india match is going to be more interesting now


----------



## walwal

kobiraaz said:


> Nadal, Tendulkar, C. Ronaldo three player i will always hate all my life.



why is it ?


----------



## saiyan0321

bangladesh looks like they just gave up


----------



## kobiraaz

Mr Javed said:


> i understand tandulker & nadal but why Ronaldo?


messi fan! Why do i hate nadal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

mrwarrior006 said:


> *@Mr Javed*
> 
> 
> *Originally Posted By Mr Javed*Yes u r right and i am very thankfull for ur appreciation


 
sarcasm is wht ppls usualy not understand due to limited vision....

plus i dont represent whole Pakistan am talking majority & u can see above my Pakistani bros also condem me for tht, thts we call open hearts pplz...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

walwal said:


> I believe this kind of achievement trascends the regional boundaries. Its for the sports !



You are right, my bad... Congratulations to all cricket lovers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Bangladesh should be banned from cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Filmmaker

250 comes up for India


----------



## kobiraaz

Devil Soul said:


> i always admired Rahul Dravid than Tendulkar..... infact Rahul Dravid have always been one of my favorite ...


Rahul dravid had a wonderful action and Dada is from Mars. sachin is number three indian legend to me.


----------



## Baby Leone

kobiraaz said:


> messi fan! Why do i hate nadal?


 
i dont know u urself written it ...


----------



## Filmmaker

Raina 49 of 34 balls


----------



## Android

Lets see can india score 300+
after seeing last two overs it seems possible raina is doing great job


----------



## kobiraaz

wrong post


----------



## Bond

I am going to request 'Pawar' Saheb to make Bangladesh test status permanant and include all Bangladeshi players in IPL !!!


----------



## Archie

THANK YOU BANGLADESH


----------



## Filmmaker

Now we will comfortably cross 300


----------



## saiyan0321

raina 50 kohli 66 sachin 113 ghambir missed out on the party


----------



## Filmmaker

saiyan0321 said:


> raina 50 kohli 66 sachin 113 ghambir missed out on the party



Koi baat nahin, humein ek din main jyada khusi hazam nahi hoti


----------



## saiyan0321

bangladesh should restrict them at 290 way too much damage has already been done


----------



## Impasse

This Asia cup is sponsored by Micromax, an Indian mobile company founded in 1991 but production of mobile phones started in this century. There mobiles have not yet reached a respectful level in the market. But a young company has reached heights in a very short period of time. Today they are sponsoring a world event. 
Thanks


----------



## Filmmaker

Raina out


----------



## fd24

*Sachin Tendulkar scores his 100th international century for India*

India's Sachin Tendulkar has become the first player to score 100 international centuries by compiling a ton in a one-day international against Bangladesh.

The 38-year-old completed his landmark century, his 49th in one-day cricket, with a single clipped to square leg.

Tendulkar had twice been out in the 90s after scoring his 99th century against South Africa in March 2011.

The right-hander, who holds the record for scoring the most Test and one-day runs, has also scored 51 Test tons.

Tendulkar was immediately congratulated by the Bangladesh players after he jogged through for the single, scored off Shakib Al Hasan.

He has scored 15,470 Test runs and more than 18,000 in the one-day game. 

BBC Sport - Sachin Tendulkar scores his 100th international century for India

_That was quickly reported!!!!_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

raina out about damn time they did something seemed to me they were about to give up


----------



## aakash_2410

Well played Raina and equally brilliant catch!


----------



## Filmmaker

Tendulkar out  
anyway good inning


----------



## saiyan0321

tendulkar gone too a little late but about time they came back

hats off too mortaza who went to congratulate him good sportsman ship hatrick chance gone


----------



## Filmmaker

Good comeback by Bangladesh


----------



## saiyan0321

things are going slow 48 overs gone and at 264 they need shots so that they can put a 300 score


----------



## Android

Pathan should have came instead of Sharma


----------



## Filmmaker

saiyan0321 said:


> things are going slow 48 overs gone and at 264 they need shots so that they can put a 300 score



yeah in last over Indians missed out couple of full toss

Another wicket down


----------



## saiyan0321

run out the partnership break is really causing problems for india


----------



## kobiraaz

Many people were seized by law enforcing officers for carrying anti india placards!


----------



## saiyan0321

they will need over 30 runs in this last over to make 300+


----------



## Filmmaker

Good last over for India 
India 289/5


----------



## drunken-monke

Target is 290 for bangladesh


----------



## kobiraaz

MF SHAHADAT runs like 150 km bowler, shouts like 160 km bowler and bowls like a bowler of celebrity cricket league!


----------



## saiyan0321

289 score by india it should have been much more bangladesh will need 290 still seems quite much for bangladesh as long as indians bowlers can restrict them if they cant they just might reach it


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

drunken-monke said:


> Target is 290 for bangladesh



Good hitting in last over, each ball minimum two runs.


----------



## saiyan0321

it will be really funny if india loses the match PPP then we will see if people will blame sachin on slow playing but chances are india will win the match and go to finals and the match on sunday will be training for the finals P


----------



## DarkPrince

kobiraaz said:


> MF SHAHADAT runs like 150 km bowler, shouts like 160 km bowler and bowls like a bowler of celebrity cricket league!



i hate shahadat sala faltu bowler


----------



## BoB's

Sachin scored his 100th century in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

BoB's said:


> Sachin scored his 100th century in Bangladesh



its against bangladesh


----------



## Impasse

Appreciate Dhoni.. He did it with his jhaadu bat skills...


----------



## zip

The stadium is full for this match ...it was half empty on pak-bangla match ..

Seems bangladeshians really want their team to beat india


----------



## Carl Johnson

India should have gotten at least 320 after they were 154/1 in 30 overs but this hundred has messed up the eventual score.Sachin wasn't playing for the team..Thanks to raina and dhoni to take indian score past 260.


----------



## zip

^^And also he was not playing for himself ..its for obnoxious media and ever teasing fans like you


----------



## kobiraaz

zip said:


> The stadium is full for this match ...it was half empty on pak-bangla match ..
> 
> Seems bangladeshians really want their team to beat india



you missed the best part

most of them were carrying Anti India placards.. all were taken in Gate..

Some people managed to sneak with white paper and then wrote.. 

But camera carefully avoided them...

like this one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zip

^^dont bring your shitty politics here


----------



## Carl Johnson

Media is not more important than the country.At least he could have tried to score at run a ball.he wasn't even trying differently to score.just was nudging the ball straight to the fielders.Didn't even score in the powerplay.


----------



## Impasse

kobiraaz said:


> you missed the best part
> 
> most of them were carrying Anti India placards.. all were taken in Gate..
> 
> Some people managed to sneak with white paper and then wrote..
> 
> But camera carefully avoided them...
> 
> like this one



Stadium won't bring change. Do it at the border. Not joking..


----------



## A$HU

Impasse said:


> This Asia cup is sponsored by Micromax, an Indian mobile company founded in 1991 but production of mobile phones started in this century. There mobiles have not yet reached a respectful level in the market. But a young company has reached heights in a very short period of time. Today they are sponsoring a world event.
> Thanks


You an employee of micromax?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Impasse

how many batsman are there in Bangladesh team?

1 toh kam ho gaya now how many lefT?


----------



## zip

First wicket gone..i think they will give us an extra point for this match


----------



## Impasse

A$HU said:


> You an employee of micromax?



No just thought..


----------



## Roybot

Nizamuddin gone !!


----------



## BoB's

DarkPrince said:


> its against bangladesh


 It was both, Sachin scored his century in and against Bangladesh,


----------



## kobiraaz

No one cares about Nazimuddin and Jahurul. They are there to fill up the line up....


----------



## Filmmaker

kobiraaz said:


> No one cares about Nazimuddin and Jahurul. They are there to fill up the line up....


Then why are they in team?


----------



## kobiraaz

Because they are better than Imrul kayes and shahriar nafees! Rest of the Bangladesh Cant bat.


----------



## jetti

We all thank Indira Gandhi for helpint tendulkar get 100 100s.

She helped create bangladesh, so tendulkar make his highest score (248*) and 100th 100 against this team.. Yaaaay

This was one of the demands made by Indian PM Madmohan singh to sheikh hasina zulfon-wali


----------



## kobiraaz

You cursed her in 2007 which made 10dul to wait four more years?


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> Because* they are better than Imrul kayes and shahriar nafees!* Rest of the Bangladesh Cant bat.



No way bro


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

BD stabilizing a bit T_T


----------



## darkinsky

bangladesh have chance to win


----------



## kobiraaz

They need to score 200 before 40!


----------



## darkinsky

well played tamim iqbal 50

make a century


----------



## R-DB

post dedicated to pakistanis


----------



## kobiraaz

two more season of BPL And Bangladesh team will become really professional


----------



## manofwar

finally!!! Iqbal is out
now India has a fairly good chance of winning....


----------



## Avisheik

Should have taken aftab and alok for this kind of situation. They can really hit the ball out of the park


----------



## Che Guevara

free hit.........

4 run lol .......why dinda playing

lol now 6 chu....man


----------



## Abingdonboy

Any links to watch online?


----------



## VelocuR

why Bangladeshis members here to discuss India-Bangladesh match, not previous Pakistan-Bangladesh?


----------



## iPhone

Insha'Allah Bangladesh will win.


----------



## Avisheik

RaptorRX707 said:


> why Bangladeshis members here to discuss India-Bangladesh match, not previous Pakistan-Bangladesh?



Um cos its the bd india match that is the one that is currently showing


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

Bangladesh cricket have great Future. I like The causious approach of nasir while saqib is hitting


----------



## kingkobra

very nice batting by bangladesh...


----------



## Evil Flare

India 289/5 (50 ov)
Bangladesh 214/3 (40.4 ov)
Bangladesh require another 76 runs with 7 wickets and 56 balls remaining


----------



## Emmie

Great batting Bangladesh.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

RaptorRX707 said:


> why Bangladeshis members here to discuss India-Bangladesh match, not previous Pakistan-Bangladesh?


 
because i really wanted to annoy indians. Not you, though you hate Bangladesh a lot.


----------



## kingkobra

Bangladesh 224/4 (41.5 ov)

fingers crossed..


----------



## Android

Shakib out


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Shaqib Out. Wrong decision by Umpire. There was plenty of doubt and according to ICC rules doubt always goes in the favor of batsman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Biased umpiring in favor of the Boss


----------



## fd24

60 off 42 - need a big big over. Still a great performance..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

Aamir Zia said:


> Biased umpiring in favor of the Boss



dunno who the boss is...India has suffered many times because of these wrong decisions...


----------



## WARRANT

biased umpiring, biased run rate biased cup design, biased name of stadium


----------



## aakash_2410

aakash_2410 said:


> Bdeshis can cheer all they want. But they're not gonna win. No offence



I give credit where its' due. I've gotta admit. I was being arrogant purely because I never expected Bangladeshi crickets to play such cricket.

I take my words back. Bangladesh has improved a lot in recent times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Avisheik said:


> Um cos its the bd india match that is the one that is currently showing


 
Why not previous Pakistan vs Bangladesh match which was currently showed here? Where were all Bangladeshi members ?? 




kobiraaz said:


> because i really wanted to annoy indians. Not you, though you hate Bangladesh a lot.



sorry, if I hate Bangladesh, it wasn't my intended to do that. Alot of Bangladeshis hate Pakistan, confused minded people!


----------



## fd24

aakash_2410 said:


> I give credit where its' due. I've gotta admit. I was being arrogant purely because I never expected Bangladeshi crickets to play such cricket.
> 
> I take my words back. Bangladesh has improved a lot in recent times.



They pushed Pakistan all the way and are doing the same to India. Definitely have improved and are not pushovers anymore


----------



## Evil Flare

aakash_2410 said:


> I give credit where its' due. I've gotta admit. I was being arrogant purely because I never expected Bangladeshi crickets to play such cricket.
> 
> I take my words back. Bangladesh has improved a lot in recent times.





Honest man ... 

India 289/5 (50 ov)
Bangladesh 252/4 (45.5 ov)
Bangladesh require another 38 runs with 6 wickets and 25 balls remaining


----------



## Avisheik

RaptorRX707 said:


> Why not previous Pakistan vs Bangladesh match which was currently showed here? *Where were all Bangladeshi members ?? *
> 
> sorry, if I hate Bangladesh, it wasn't my intended to do that. Alot of Bangladeshis hate Pakistan, confused minded people!



We were talking about AL shutting off the capital and the BNP rally.


----------



## Al-zakir

Yallah!!! Still time left.


----------



## VelocuR

Pakistan took alot of quick wickets from the Bangladesh batting, obviously India is still struggling to get more wickets. Only four out ??


I hope India will win the game!


----------



## Al-zakir

Couple more 4's will do the job but I doubt.


----------



## K-Xeroid

RaptorRX707 said:


> Pakistan took alot of quick wickets from the Bangladesh batting, obviously India is still struggling to get more wickets. Only four out ??
> 
> 
> I hope India will win the game!


Well ! Your Useless hopes won't work here today.. Cuz Bangladesh is gon'na win this match,
Well Your Munhoos Intentions has produced better results for Bangladesh..


----------



## Che Guevara

6 run what irfan is doing


----------



## Al-zakir

Oh yeah. Go baby go. Mushfiq Zinda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

It's getting intense! Doesn't matter who wins (Bangladesh more likely to right now) it was a good game anyway.


On a side not. WTF is Irfan doing!!!!


----------



## Che Guevara

another 6 run


----------



## Al-zakir

Oh my Allah. Few more, ya allah baksh de hume.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

2 Sexy sixes


----------



## integra

O dear! I might have a heart attack


----------



## Al-zakir

Dammit, I am shaking.



integra said:


> O dear! I might have a heart attack



Bhai, i am shaking and my blood sugar dropping.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fd24

*OMG - Come on Bangla boys!!!!!!!!!!!!! 16 off 13!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Evil Flare

Al-zakir said:


> Dammit, I am shaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai, i am shaking and my blood sugar dropping.





goooooooooooD


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Please Keep Irfan Pathan with in the playing 11 for the next match.


----------



## VelocuR

Android K-Zero said:


> Well ! Your Useless hopes won't work here today.. Cuz Bangladesh is gon'na win this match,
> Well Your Munhoos Intentions has produced better results for Bangladesh..



India should win the game to respect Sachin century 100. There is no value for Bangladesh to win this games. More importantly final match between India and Pakistan we thrilled to watch. 

Bangladesh shouldn't WIN this game, they didnt' learn lesson from Pakistan previous match.

My hat off to Sachin Tendulkar 114!!!!


----------



## fd24

12 off 11 - this is incredible!!!!


----------



## Rana4pak

*will bang make it history today?*


----------



## Evil Flare

4444444444444444444


----------



## Hyde

oh my god oh my god oh my god

Whats happening here.... Bangladesh 279/4 after 48 overs

need 11 runs in 12 balls to win the match


----------



## Evil Flare

6666666666666666666666666666


----------



## lem34

*That's it well done congrats to our Bangladeshi brothers.*


----------



## Evil Flare

woowowowowowowowowowoowowowoww


----------



## fd24

*omg - BANGLADESH HAVE WON!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

plz share some link to watch live


----------



## Evil Flare

*Whenever Sachin scores 100 .. India Loose the match *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

*Go Bangladesh.. Superb Cricket,*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

And India loses! 

Nevertheless. Well played Bangladesh.


----------



## Devil Soul

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... Well played.... BD


----------



## Hyde

SIX!!!!!!!

Come on Bangladesh Come on

We are proud of you!!!!

Like i said another day when they were playing against Pakistan - Bangladesh is great in this tournament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

4 from 10 ....


----------



## sachin@india

loot gaye hum toh...


----------



## Devil Soul

3 from 9 reqd..............


----------



## R-DB

lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol 

if loosing from BD..


----------



## Roybot

Time to gtfo from this thread.

Congrats Bangladesh


----------



## VelocuR

India bowlers is stupid, please invite them to Pakistan training camps to train proper bowling ! 

At least India should win the game due to the honor of Sachin's 100 today! No respect??


----------



## Devil Soul

Ohhh Nasir Hussain OUT


----------



## fd24

*Great game - well played Bangladesh - worthy winners. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Evil Flare

Out .... No problem .. 2 runs of 7 balls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## World_Peace

Congrats Bangladesh,well played.Sachin's century is jinxed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Nasir Hossain is gone but Bangladesh is still favourite to win this match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yesboss

Great batting by bangladeshi batsman , i'm stunned. congrats to bangladesh.
Greeeeeeeeeeeat match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Great contribution from Nasir hussain. New bright star for Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

the over from I Pathan was the turning point .... Rahim really hammered Pathan ..... ..


----------



## sachin@india

congratulation to Bangladesh for playing better Cricket


----------



## Devil Soul

288/5 ... 2 runs 6 balls.....


----------



## Hyde

2 runs needed to win or maiden over to lose


----------



## integra

ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Abingdonboy

So what's the final?


----------



## Al-zakir

Can we do it.


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

1 reqd.. score level


----------



## SamranAli

waiting for BD TO WIN


----------



## Hyde

Scores are level!!!!

Well stop by the fielder though


----------



## fd24

Zakii said:


> 2 runs needed to win or maiden over to lose



Come on yaar - even me and you could do it - fantastic great incredible beautiful Bangladesh!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

Match Tied ..............


----------



## Devil Soul

BD won.................. COngratzzz


----------



## Al-zakir

Win or loose. I am going home. Can not work today.


----------



## Hyde

They have done it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Bangladesh won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

*We won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Bangladesh Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Avisheik

BANGLADESSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. 

FU(K YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Jeet gaya. Oye, dil aur jaan dono khush ho gaya. Yaar, who wants sweet. Let me know.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Evil Flare

i can't explain my happiness .... People are dancing here ... very loud environment here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rana4pak

*all credit goes to ifran pathan ...well play BD*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

BD managed to beat india after 6 years..... 1st time 2007 & now 2012 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

Sachin's is so Unlucky for India... Well ! I'm Happy for Bangladesh..  Well! Hope to see them in Final, I hope They will proved theirselves that they are not minows anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoB's

lol We lost

Congrats to Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

I told ya guys earlier don't let tendulkar make a century .... Wao!! Awesome show.

Congratulation Bangladesh and commiserations to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

BIG mouth Indians. This is how it's done to shut your mouth. Now go and commit suicide.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

congratulations to sachin tandulker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ameer219

Big big upset!!! Congrats Bangladesh!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

KIS NE KAHA THA TEDULKAR KO CENTURY BNANAY KO

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## desiman

Aamir Zia said:


> *Whenever Sachin scores 100 .. India Loose the match *



Sachin Tendulkar's 100 hundreds stats analysis: In a league of one | Cricket Features | Asia Cup | ESPN Cricinfo

Please dont troll, get your facts right first, he is second on the list of most wins per 100's. only one batsman has scored more hundreds in wins in international cricket - Ponting has 55, and sits at the top of the table. Tendulkar is next on 53 - they were level on 53 before India's tour of Australia - while the next best is Kallis on 33.


----------



## Devil Soul

i really enjoyed the match... 
really very well played BD...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

huraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa huraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i am happy....................
well done bangladesh.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tiger Awan

I know what happened, India agreed to lose the game if Bangladesh let Sachin have his 100th 100

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

*Im over the moon for Bangladesh supporters! They are the most passionate - great to see them smile!! Well played Bangladesh cricketers for making their supporters so happy!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## R-DB

big shame for india..they lost to even BD 

good tribute to tendulkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Tendulkar century Jinx. India Lost again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Musfiq may be small

But cos of him we can hold up our heads up high

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Emmie

I certainly have changed my thoughts about Bangla cricket.. Wao!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Next match will be a very high pressure match for india .

As usual the Indian bowlers let the Indian batsmen down today . India better win the next one .


----------



## BoB's

Tiger Awan said:


> I know what happened, India agreed to lose the game if Bangladesh let Sachin have his 100th 100



lol...


----------



## dexter

Bangladesh ne dil khush krdia !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Next match will be a very high pressure match for india .

As usual the Indian bowlers let the Indian batsmen down today . India better win the next one .


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sachin's selfishness is to blame 100% for this, India could easily have got 300 but he just had to get his 100.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

desiman said:


> Sachin Tendulkar's 100 hundreds stats analysis: In a league of one | Cricket Features | Asia Cup | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> Please dont troll, get your facts right first, he is second on the list of most wins per 100's



*Dude come on just congratulate the winners - forget the rest Bangladesh are the best today....*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VelocuR

Obviously cheating games by Bangladesh and illegally. I don't understand Pakistan loves Bangladesh too much, is that anything good about Bangladesh (full of hatred on Pakistan historically)? 

Congratulation to Sachin for waste century with no honor and respect......... 



nick_indian said:


> Next match will be a very high pressure match for india .
> 
> As usual the Indian bowlers let the Indian batsmen down today . India better win the next one .



Maybe win against Pakistan tmw? And then will thrash Bangladesh in the final?


----------



## sachin@india

Sachin made the century against a very good team...


----------



## aakash_2410

Al-zakir said:


> BIG mouth Indians. This is how it's done to shut your mouth. Now go and commit suicide.



lool I think every Indian on here has acknowledged that Bangladesh was the better side today. That was uncalled for mate.


----------



## kobiraaz

Roybot said:


> *Bangladesh should be banned from cricket:lo*l:



 ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  ... 

*HAHAHAH CANT USE MORE THAN 8 SMILEY!*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Devil Soul

Tendukar 100 of 100 over shadowed this match in start, but now BD win will over shadow Tendulkar's 100........
but CONGRATZ to both


----------



## R-DB

Abingdonboy said:


> Sachin's selfishness is to blame 100% for this, India could easily have got 300 but he just had to get his 100.



he wasted many balls when he was in 90's..


----------



## kingkobra

congratulations to the bangladeshi team..they batted awesome today..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sachin@india

congratulations to Bangladeshi members...go out on street ...celebrate your win


----------



## fd24

kobiraaz said:


> ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  ...
> 
> *HAHAHAH CANT USE MORE THAN 6 SMILEY!*


*
Thats why the trolls disappeared!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Don Jaguar

Superb victory bangladesh!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sher Malang

Well done Bangladesh, congratulations it was a great match both for Indians and Bangladeshis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xestan

WOOOOOOOOOF! Whatta Match! Bangladesh OWNED India! Again, Sachin's century came as a nightmare for India  And yeah one more thing, it was Pakistan's bowling that contained these talented batsmen, that's where I think India messed up.

Again, Congrats Bangladeshi brothers, I would love to see a Pak-India final but nevertheless I am happy you won  Great match!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sonic_boom

Al-zakir said:


> BIG mouth Indians. This is how it's done to shut your mouth. Now go and commit suicide.


Oh yeah winning just 3 ODIs(Including this one) out of 25 played against India, you should commit suicide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sachin@india

Aamir Zia said:


> Where the **** is Sehwag Chooteya ?????



Mind your language...last time he demolished Bangladesh single handedly....


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

bangladeshies were superb..................... i think there was some deal................ let sachin make century and get the win......... any ways congratulation to sachin for great century at the cost of lose.................http://www.defence.pk/forums/images/smilies/cute/what.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingkobra

mafiya said:


> Tendulkar century Jinx. India Lost again



nope..just awesome batting by bangladesh..


----------



## Al-zakir

Roybot said:


> Bangladesh should be banned from cricket



Oye kidhar hai tu? Mar gaya kaya?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saiyan0321

man i told you it would be really funny if after the century india lost and that is what happened kudos to sachin no doubt but he played nearly 150 balls didnt give much of a chance to others and ofcourse irfan pathans over that costed 17 runs and a no ball really helped them win if india lose to us and bangladesh beat srilanka then we will face bangladesh in the finals good work by their batsmen and ofcourse rahim for some nice sixes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAISM

All Thanks to Tendulkar lost the game....its time for Old Tiger without Claws to say goodby to atleast One Day cricket....otherwise BCCI should kick him out.....Damm i never thought that i will ever say this about tendulkar but today crossed all the limit...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

A disappointed match by India bowlers...


----------



## fd24

*Boys - Its a great achievement to score 100 100s. Dont blame Sachin for this - India bowlers didnt perform and Bangladeshi batters did a fantastic jobs. Congratulate the great cricket game..*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

hahahahahahahahaha got to admit though it seems bangladesh has more talent in batting then bowling like india their batsmen were awsome and rahim was a sensation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ameer219

Each time an Indian remembers Sachin"s 100 x 100, they will remember how Bangladesh brought down the cricket giant, India!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

Al-zakir said:


> Oye kidhar hai tu? Mar gaya kaya?


He Might be Paralyzed , I guess Sachin should be banned His 70% Centuries were useless for india. :rolf:.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

India (Ind) vs Bangladesh (Ban): Sachin Tendulkar's 100th ton goes in vain, World Champions India mauled by minnows Bangladesh at Mirpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

bangladesh jeet gaya re mamu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Insaan

@ India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

A last farwell bye of his last century ??


It reminded me last century Of Saeed Anwar his last game, Pakistan lost the match.


----------



## saiyan0321

> Boys - Its a great achievement to score 100 100s. Dont blame Sachin for this - India bowlers didnt perform and Bangladeshi batters did a fantastic jobs. Congratulate the great cricket game..



hey i sympathized with the guy after the semi final and a little beating i wanted him to reach his hundred and i am glad he did it a weight of a legends shoulders and now he can retire a legend like he was supposed too but the outcome couldnt have been more interesting and funny


----------



## Avisheik

For the first time i saw collective effort of the bangladesh batsmen.

They moved me to tears

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fd24

Sonic_boom said:


> Oh yeah winning just 3 ODIs(Including this one) out of 25 played against India, you should commit suicide.



Come on - cant you find it in you to congratulate the winners? - Its their day and have bragging rights today. Im sure India will come again - but today lets move over and respect Bangladesh for a beautiful victory.....!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

It's proven again, despite our bloody past, Bangladeshis and Pakistanis are brothers. I would like to pass _dili _thanks to our Pakistani brothers for the support.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hyde

so the tournament is wide open... now...

if Pakistan beats India and Bangladesh beats Sri Lanka
Final: Pakistan vs Bangladesh

Pakistan beats India and and Sri Lanka beats Bangladesh with good margin
Pakistan vs Sri Lanka (very unlikely)

India beats Pakistan and Bangladesh beats Sri Lanka with good margin
Pakistan vs TBC

India beats Pakistan and Sri Lanka beats Bangladesh
Pakistan vs India

I guess I calculated correctly


----------



## saiyan0321

> A last farwell bye of his last century ??
> 
> 
> It reminded me last century Of Saeed Anwar his last game, Pakistan lost the match.



well thats the gist of it a guy can make a hundred but that only means he put hundred runs in the score the total could very well be 188 bcz the rest didnt perform and i think today it was the bowlers fault plus taking half os the balls for the century is not good but yeah bowlers should have done more that second last over of irfan pathan really took bangladesh to win


----------



## datalibdaz

Winning and losing is a part of ....congrats to wining team and losing team stop whining..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Maza aa gaya, well done Bangladesh for giving a great thrashing to India. Salon ki jal rehi hi gi aaj haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tiger Awan

One of my friend's tweet

Dont get too excited, i know we will make them the way for the finals on sun and eventually lose in the final and they will become champions of the Asia


----------



## Devil Soul

Mushfiq Rahim was BOOM BOOM RAHIM ... today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Al-zakir said:


> It's proven again, despite our bloody past, Bangladeshis and Pakistanis are brothers. I would like to pass _dili _thanks to our Pakistani brothers for the support.



People were cheering on shots played by bangladeshi players here in my area.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sonic_boom

superkaif said:


> Come on - cant you find it in you to congratulate the winners? - Its their day and have bragging rights today. Im sure India will come again - but today lets move over and respect Bangladesh for a beautiful victory.....!


I just replied to Al-troll-Zakir's comment which was totally uncalled for.


> BIG mouth Indians. This is how it's done to shut your mouth. Now go and commit suicide.


----------



## VelocuR

Al-zakir said:


> It's proven again, despite our bloody past, Bangladeshis and Pakistanis are brothers. I would like to pass _dili _thanks to our Pakistani brothers for the support.



Maybe you are only one guy, many Bangladeshis (approximately 90%) hate Pakistan correct? They didn't show up during Pakistan-Bangladesh previous match. Pakistan batting started very poor and slow rates.



Zakii said:


> so the tournament is wide open... now...
> 
> if Pakistan beats India and Bangladesh beats Sri Lanka
> Final: Pakistan vs Bangladesh
> 
> Pakistan beats India and and Sri Lanka beats Bangladesh with good margin
> Pakistan vs Sri Lanka (very unlikely)
> 
> India beats Pakistan and Bangladesh beats Sri Lanka with good margin
> Pakistan vs TBC
> 
> India beats Pakistan and Sri Lanka beats Bangladesh
> Pakistan vs India
> 
> I guess I calculated correctly



Pakistan vs India, when next match? I am looking forward


----------



## integra

Al-zakir said:


> Dammit, I am shaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai, i am shaking and my blood sugar dropping.



*Sweets for You Bhai and everyone!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blood

iPhone said:


> Maza aa gaya, well done Bangladesh for giving a great thrashing to India. Salon ki jal rehi hi gi aaj haha.



you always enjoy other beating india , because your own cricketers get thrashed in each and every world cup match by india , be it t-20 or world cup match ........just wait till 18th , history will repeat itself


----------



## R-DB

Tiger Awan said:


> One of my friend's tweet
> 
> Dont get too excited, i know we will make them the way for the finals on sun and eventually lose in the final and they will become champions of the Asia



conspiracy theory??why you ppl think too much??


----------



## Pukhtoon

Man O Man..

Its like a CHAND RAAT here in my City.And Guns are Hot rite at the moment.Just Noise of Guns Fire !!

After Sachin Century i received a SMS it was. 

History Moment!
At last Century of Centuries made by Sachin.
Congrats to all CriCket lovers!!

After Defeat i received another message and it was.

History repeated!
Sachin Century in Dustbin again!


Congrats BD !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## K-Xeroid

dexter said:


>


OfCourse! Thats why You are master Blaster,  ... Plz don't retire cuz your useless innings really Benefits your opposition...  ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

well light was gone so i was listening commentary on phone and let me tell you rahims strike shocked me to the core ...... lets hope we will beat india on sunday something tells me we will help them enter the finals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

WOWW!!! Just got home, turn on cricinfo and behold "Bangladesh won by 5 wickets (with 4 balls remaining)" 

Haha awesome Bangladesh, cant wait for the highlights to come online, you are my 2nd favourite team after Pakistan!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iPhone

We are distributing sweets on Bangladesh's win today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## R-DB

iPhone said:


> Maza aa gaya, well done Bangladesh for giving a great thrashing to India. Salon ki jal rehi hi gi aaj haha.



chalo khud ni kar sakey,to dusron se hi maja le lo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Good Gesture from Bangladesh Cricket Board... awarded Sachin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

saiyan0321 said:


> well thats the gist of it a guy can make a hundred but that only means he put hundred runs in the score the total could very well be 188 bcz the rest didnt perform and i think today it was the bowlers fault plus taking half os the balls for the century is not good but yeah bowlers should have done more that second last over of irfan pathan really took bangladesh to win



It is prove again again, India bowlers are dumb and stupid. They should be invited to Pakistan training camps. Sachin will be disappointed to watch today by chest thumping cheering Bangladehis batting victory!


----------



## Tiger Awan

R-DB said:


> conspiracy theory??why you ppl think too much??


 
oh bhai shb take it lightly. ( semi joke  )


----------



## Devil Soul

india lost 24th game in which Sachin made 100.... really feel bad for the guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

Tiger Awan said:


> One of my friend's tweet
> 
> Dont get too excited, i know we will make them the way for the finals on sun and eventually lose in the final and they will become champions of the Asia


Same here... I've heard the same story too..


----------



## Avisheik

RaptorRX707 said:


> Maybe you are only one guy, many Bangladeshis (approximately 90%) hate Pakistan correct? They didn't show up during Pakistan-Bangladesh previous match. Pakistan batting started very poor and slow rates.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan vs India, when next match? I am looking forward



There was a political rally and the govt stopped all transportation and police, RAB and BGB roamed the city with guns. DOnt think bd people want to go to stadium cos of that


----------



## DarkPrince

bangladesh team is improving day by day after 4 years u ll see very good ODI team

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

> History repeated!
> Sachin Century in Dustbin again!



i think they called it sharapat century but what the heck congrats ban congrats sachin and we better beat india on sun not bcz of finals but bcz of our own pride


----------



## Pukhtoon

There are currently 69 users browsing this thread. (35 members and 34 guests)

Pukhtoon kobiraaz R-DB nemesis102 pdf_shurtah iPhone RaptorRX707 RazPaK+ Bamxa Don Jaguar Android K-Zero DarkPrince Rana4pak Captain Barbossa aakash_2410 mafiya usama waqas Doraemon Abingdonboy Al-zakir BoB's dexter Insaan Bond ameer219 Xestan Aamir Zia

There are currently 69 users browsing this thread. (35 members and 34 guests)

Pukhtoon kobiraaz R-DB nemesis102 pdf_shurtah iPhone RaptorRX707 RazPaK+ Bamxa Don Jaguar Android K-Zero DarkPrince Rana4pak Captain Barbossa aakash_2410 mafiya usama waqas Doraemon Abingdonboy Al-zakir BoB's dexter Insaan Bond ameer219 Xestan Aamir Zia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Awesome

Bangladesh ko bohot bohot mubarak ho. All of Pakistan prayed for them on each and every ball!

Sachin's 100th hundred is tainted now

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## datalibdaz

And now Please dont bring any fake article on ISI responsible for india's losing or bangladesh wining.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aakash_2410

superkaif said:


> *Boys - Its a great achievement to score 100 100s. Dont blame Sachin for this - India bowlers didnt perform and Bangladeshi batters did a fantastic jobs. Congratulate the great cricket game..*



Exactly! Sachin is not to be blamed.
100-100s is not a joke. Most of the international cricketers don't even score 10,000-11,000 runs in their life time. Sachin has done it only in centuries. He has played 600ish games and and has scored 100 centuries. Meaning on average he has scored a century in every 6th game he has played. Most players can't even think about getting this feat. 

We lost because our bowlers didn't perform. They lost they calm and composure under pressure specially in last couple of overs and most importantly Bangladesh was better side today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

&#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2472;&#2488; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## R-DB

Devil Soul said:


> india lost 24th game in which Sachin made 100.... really feel bad for the guy



he done his job but if bowlers cant defend 290 then what tendulkar can do??
i hope you have enough mind to understand my post.

tendulkar is not bowler


----------



## sachin@india

R-DB said:


> he done his job but if bowlers cant defend 290 then what tendulkar can do??
> i hope you have enough mind to understand my post.
> 
> tendulkar is not bowler



It was pretty obvious with the way he was batting...that was selfish knock... who plays a maiden over after 30 over when you are only one wicket down ?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Congratulations to Bangladesh 

Celebration time of defence.pk today it seems .


----------



## Awesome

aakash_2410 said:


> Exactly! Sachin is not to be blamed.
> 100-100s is not a joke. Most of the international cricketers don't even score 10,000-11,000 runs in their life time. Sachin has done it only in centuries. He has played 600ish games and and has scored 100 centuries. Meaning on average he has scored a century in every 6th game he has played. Most players can't even think about getting this feat.
> 
> We lost because our bowlers didn't perform. They lost they calm and composure under pressure specially in last couple of overs and most importantly Bangladesh was better side today.



289 was a low score. Pakistan won due to Gul, Cheema and of course Ajmal firing in the depth overs after a low score against Bangladesh. Their batting is quite decent now.

India definitely lost when its batsmen didn't click. Teams usually win/lose when their strength does not click. Pakistan mostly loses when its bowlers don't click.

300+ is par on these wickets, especially for India.


----------



## saiyan0321

> he done his job but if bowlers cant defend 290 then what tendulkar can do??
> i hope you have enough mind to understand my post.
> 
> tendulkar is not bowler



your bowlers cant defend our batsmen cant chase yeah i am so looking forward to sunday match its like bipolar opposites

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Avisheik said:


> There was a political rally and the govt stopped all transportation and police, RAB and BGB roamed the city with guns. DOnt think bd people want to go to stadium cos of that



soooo?? it is same goes to Pakistan, they didn't feel fear or anything. At least we have PDF here, no bangladesh members showed up! 


Congratulation between ! Honestly Sachin should deserve respect today...


----------



## Al-zakir

Sonic_boom said:


> Oh yeah winning just 3 ODIs(Including this one) out of 25 played against India, you should commit suicide.



Wouldn't have said it but because you Indians are full of pride, make fun of other and look down on them. Be humble and you will get respect other you deserve negative treatments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

> 289 was a low score. Pakistan won due to Gul, Cheema and of course Ajmal firing in the depth overs after a low score against Bangladesh. Their batting is quite decent now.
> 
> India definitely lost when its batsmen didn't click. Teams usually win/lose when their strength does not click. Pakistan mostly loses when its bowlers don't click.
> 
> 300+ is par on these wickets, especially for India.



yeah dependent on one sector doesnt help its not right if you cant defend or chase 

indian captain plz let us chase plz let us chase
pakistani captain plz let us defend plz let us defendP


----------



## monitor

iPhone said:


> We are distributing sweets on Bangladesh's win today.



I like sweet very much, send some to my home in bangladesh too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Congrats to all bangladesi bro..you got the talent to beat any strong team..now rest of matches will bring more spice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DRaisinHerald

CONGRATULATIONS BANGLADESH! 
And Congratulations Sachin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> 289 was a low score



i agree the way they started and had wickets in hand i was expecting 350


----------



## Al-zakir

RaptorRX707 said:


> soooo?? it is same goes to Pakistan, they didn't feel fear or anything. At least we have PDF here, no bangladesh members showed up!
> 
> 
> Congratulation between ! Honestly Sachin should deserve respect today...



Bangladesh playing against Pakistan has no excitement. It's like playing with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Al-zakir said:


> Wouldn't have said it but because you Indians are full of pride, make fun of other and look down on them. Be humble and you will get respect other you deserve negative treatments.





This Bangladeshi asked Indians to commit suicide on this very thread sometime back just because India lost the game .

And now here he is talking about respect when the inconvinent truth is thrown at him .


----------



## aakash_2410

Asim Aquil said:


> 289 was a low score. Pakistan won due to Gul, Cheema and of course Ajmal firing in the depth overs after a low score against Bangladesh. Their batting is quite decent now.
> 
> India definitely lost when its batsmen didn't click. Teams usually win/lose when their strength does not click. Pakistan mostly loses when its bowlers don't click.
> 
> 300+ is par on these wickets, especially for India.



True. But India still was in very comfortable after 43 overs of Bangladesh's batting. They needed 65 runs in 43 balls. But we bowled abysmal in last overs.

Actually no excuse you can up with is good enough when you lose to Bangladesh. In short, India was just outperformed.


----------



## VelocuR

*Head-to-head record:*

Total played: 22. India wins: 20; Bangladesh wins: 2

In the sub-continent: 20. India wins: 19; Bangladesh wins: 1

In the World Cups: 1. India wins: 0; Bangladesh wins: 1


----------



## saiyan0321

> Congrats to all bangladesi bro..you got the talent to beat any strong team..now rest of matches will bring more spice



sunday is now all important if we lose they will go to the finals or most chance they will go but if we beat them then good chance we will face bangladesh we need to beat them on sunday


----------



## Awesome

Sonic_boom said:


> Oh yeah winning just 3 ODIs(Including this one) out of 25 played against India, you should commit suicide.



They have won just one out of 31 against us . It is common knowledge that, that match was thrown to give BCB a boost.

Point being? Bangladesh is a new team compared to India, a win against India - world champions - best batting side in the world, makes that win gigantic.

To top it all off, they got to sour Tendulkar's 100th hundred by a defeat this big.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blood

well all those who are blaming sachin , let me tell you that he is a batsmen , and his role was to score runs , and he did it , 290 is not a small score , we lost because we din't have a strong bowling attack with an in experienced debutant like dinda and pace less irfan pathan , had it been zaheer khan the bangladeshi could have only dream't of defeating india .....and by the way sachin is one of those batsmen who has missed 17 centuries in the 90's , there are so many pakistani batsmen who don't even have seventeen centuries , when was the last time afridi got a century , agree it or not , sachin is the worlds best batsmen , atleast he dosen't fix's matchs


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Android

Who won MoM?


----------



## sachin@india

RaptorRX707 said:


> *Head-to-head record:*
> 
> Total played: 22. India wins: 20; Bangladesh wins: 2
> 
> In the sub-continent: 20. India wins: 19; Bangladesh wins: 1
> 
> In the World Cups: 1. India wins: 0; Bangladesh wins: 1



you forget to add the last world cup...we won handsomely


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

Tedulkar is good player but he played very slow century. He came There Only for his century. Congrats Bangladesh. India can,t hide their face. 290 was impossible from average Team but they did it. Bangladesh is real competitor now. India is No worry for us below than average Team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

RaptorRX707 said:


> Maybe you are only one guy, many Bangladeshis (approximately 90%) hate Pakistan correct? They didn't show up during Pakistan-Bangladesh previous match. Pakistan batting started very poor and slow rates.



Pakistan is also our team. No fun when we play against Pakistan. Our players look up to Pakistani players like Afridi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

At last sachin made his long desired 100 of hundred but we made it little bleak by beating them . in nay sens sachin deserve that and he got what he deserve . congratulation to sachin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

saiyan0321 said:


> sunday is now all important if we lose they will go to the finals or most chance they will go but if we beat them then good chance we will face bangladesh we need to beat them on sunday


india need to beat pak with good margin in order to qualify for final..and also match between sri lanla and bangladesh will be important..it all will decide on run rate


----------



## aakash_2410

Al-zakir said:


> Pakistan is also our team. No fun when we play against Pakistan. Our players look up to Pakistani players like Afridi.



Lool your signature says it all. You wouldn't even dare to play against Saudi Arabia now would you?


----------



## Avisheik

Asim Aquil said:


> *&#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2472;&#2488;* &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;!



Da faq??? Congratulaence??


----------



## darkinsky

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## untitled

There are currently 63 users browsing this thread. (36 members and 27 guests)

pdf_shurtah
Don Jaguar
darkinsky
sachin@india
Skallagrim
ameer219
DRaisinHerald
Rana4pak
LaBong
RazPaK+
Al-zakir
aakash_2410
Peaceful Civlian
kobiraaz
jester
Raja.Pakistani
AvidSpice
Zabaniya
Captain Barbossa
saiyan0321
dexter+
monitor
mafiya
jazzy_superior
Bamxa
INDIAISM
DarkPrince
Pukhtoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

dexter said:


>



HENCE PROVED

sachin century maare india match haare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Bakhuda, I would like to see the faces of Indians right now. Some of them may be admitted to Hospital after the defeat. I don't care if we loose rest of the games. For me we already won.


----------



## Rana4pak

*well..hats off to Bangla ....they were outstanding ,, ,

and Tendulker.... he is so predictable... ... such a classic indicator for bokies.... whenever tendulker got 100 india loose.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

blood said:


> well all those who are blaming sachin , let me tell you that he is a batsmen , and his role was to score runs , and he did it , 290 is not a small score , we lost because we din't have a strong bowling attack with an in experienced debutant like dinda and pace less irfan pathan , had it been zaheer khan the bangladeshi could have only dream't of defeating india .....and by the way sachin is one of those batsmen who has missed 17 centuries in the 90's , there are so many pakistani batsmen who don't even have seventeen centuries , when was the last time afridi got a century , agree it or not , sachin is the worlds best batsmen , atleast he dosen't fix's matchs


Just tell me what was tedulkar doing at 90sss. 10 runs from 33 balls. This is a disaster. No pursue for win just his aim was century today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Oh, I'm happy  Very happy. Hail Sakib! 

Congrats to Sachin by the way. Seems like he played a bit too cautiously to achieve 100 centuries


----------



## Awesome

Sachin's 100th hundred going in vain is already being pointed out by the Indian media 

Asia Cup: On Tendulkar's big day team loses to Bangladesh - Indian Express
Asia Cup: History-making Sachin Tendulkar's knock goes in vain as Bangladesh win | Deccan Chronicle
Asia Cup: Bangladesh thrash India; Tendulkar's ton goes in vain - www.daily.bhaskar.com
India (Ind) vs Bangladesh (Ban): Sachin Tendulkar's 100th ton goes in vain, World Champions India mauled by minnows Bangladesh at Mirpur

India got paid back for all its arrogance in international cricket, playing games and politics using its cricket superpower status.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saiyan0321

> well all those who are blaming sachin , let me tell you that he is a batsmen , and his role was to score runs , and he did it , 290 is not a small score , we lost because we din't have a strong bowling attack with an in experienced debutant like dinda and pace less irfan pathan , had it been zaheer khan the bangladeshi could have only dream't of defeating india .....and by the way sachin is one of those batsmen who has missed 17 centuries in the 90's , there are so many pakistani batsmen who don't even have seventeen centuries , when was the last time afridi got a century , agree it or not , sachin is the worlds best batsmen , atleast he dosen't fix's matchs



yaar tu prove kar raha hai tu jal raha haiP yahan pay har koi sachin ko acha aur congrats kar raha hai par you have to be a blind fan if you didnt notice his 150 balls i am not saying he lost the game i am saying he is part of the reason you lost the game a match has 300 balls and he played half of them the score should have been about 350. a batsmen job is too score runs using the least amount of balls possible. if we go by this batsmen should just score runs then nobody beats misbahP rather then burning up see the mistakes yes the bowling sucked bad and their batting over shadowed everything but also see sachins batting dont be a blind fan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

lol:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Avisheik said:


> Da faq??? Congratulaence??



&#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472;!
Well done, that was a truly good match, honest

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Awesome

Avisheik said:


> Da faq??? Congratulaence??



This is the best I could do with an online translator

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky

SHAME SHAME INDIA, naak katwaade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Al-zakir said:


> Bakhuda, I would like to see the faces of Indians right now. Some of them may be admitted to Hospital after the defeat. I don't care if we loose rest of the games. For me we already won.



it was funny how they were making fun of bangladesh when someone said that bangldesh could beat india haha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saiyan0321

> Sachin's 100th hundred going in vain is already being pointed out by the Indian media
> 
> Asia Cup: On Tendulkar's big day team loses to Bangladesh - Indian Express
> Asia Cup: History-making Sachin Tendulkar's knock goes in vain as Bangladesh win | Deccan Chronicle
> Asia Cup: Bangladesh thrash India; Tendulkar's ton goes in vain - www.daily.bhaskar.com
> India (Ind) vs Bangladesh (Ban): Sachin Tendulkar's 100th ton goes in vain, World Champions India mauled by minnows Bangladesh at Mirpur



yaar yeh sab choro indian tv ka clip lagao maza ajayega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

So much brouhaha after winning a single match!


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Don Jaguar

Asim Aquil said:


> India got paid back for all its arrogance in international cricket, playing games and politics using its cricket superpower status.



They are world champions, dont say like that!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

LaBong said:


> So much brouhaha after winning a single match!



Its not just any match, its Sachin's 100th hundred match. It goes down in the annuls of history - *in bold!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

seems like BPL is helping Bangladesh cricket team to improve their international performance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Dhoni is ruining the team that Ganguly made with his politics and egoism.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Asim Aquil said:


> Sachin's 100th hundred going in vain is already being pointed out by the Indian media
> 
> Asia Cup: On Tendulkar's big day team loses to Bangladesh - Indian Express
> Asia Cup: History-making Sachin Tendulkar's knock goes in vain as Bangladesh win | Deccan Chronicle
> Asia Cup: Bangladesh thrash India; Tendulkar's ton goes in vain - www.daily.bhaskar.com
> India (Ind) vs Bangladesh (Ban): Sachin Tendulkar's 100th ton goes in vain, World Champions India mauled by minnows Bangladesh at Mirpur
> 
> India got paid back for all its arrogance in international cricket, playing games and politics using its cricket superpower status.



What paid back ? Stop spewing such venom just because we lost one match .You are the one mixing politics with sport here no one else .

BTW , no need to show your jealousy against sachin so openly . The man deserved what he got today . he deserved it every bit . Indian media is not trashing anything .Stop giving spin to stories to suit your own agenda .

Sachin's strike rate was 78 today .That is good enough . 

289 is big total . The blame rests entirely with the bowlers .


----------



## darkinsky

so called world champions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rana4pak

*ON behalf RazPaK+ bcz my this bro have holidays 4rm pdf now a days.. congrats BD....indian media doesnot know whether they celebrate sachin 100 or crying like a baby on this defeat by BD*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Don Jaguar said:


> They are world champions, dont say like that!!!



They deserved that win (I'm still discounting all the rumors of match fixing in the WC)... But that doesn't give them the right to use their clout on Sheikh Hasina to keep Bangladesh team from visiting Pakistan. That was a low blow and they took cricket politics to a new new low.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DaRk WaVe



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Areesh

Hahahaha. 

Congratz BD brothers. Love you and enjoy every moment of this victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zip

No problems you gave us sachins 100th century and we gave you the match 
no worries if we won this then sunday match would have been a bs 
we want two serious matches against pakistan


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

This win prove that general Bangladeshi dislike Indians. Our players usually play harder to beat Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

Al-zakir said:


> Pakistan is also our team. No fun when we play against Pakistan. Our players look up to Pakistani players like Afridi.



Please, they should not look up at the Afrid, he is not great role model and his short hot temper. I think, they don't want to watch Pakistan played against Bangladesh, we beat them all the games. 

(record showns : 29-1 ODI, 9-0 Test, Worldcup 1-1).


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Gandhi G in da house

The venom from Pakistanis and some Bangladeshis on this thread is just amazing to see. These people will give anything to see India go down anywhere even if it just a cricket match .

Makes me feel good . It means India is doing something right .


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Al-zakir said:


> This win prove that general Bangladeshi dislike Indians. Our players usually play harder to beat Indians.



Yet they manage to beat us only 3 times out of 25


----------



## VelocuR

where is Roybot ???


----------



## untitled

RaptorRX707 said:


> where is Roybot ???



I thought you were on his side?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## integra

Asim Aquil said:


> &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2472;&#2488; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;!



Let me help a bit bro!

*&#2453;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2458;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;!!*

!&#1576;&#1729;&#1578; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578; &#1588;&#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1729;

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-zakir

Rana4pak said:


> *ON behalf RazPaK+ bcz my this bro have holidays 4rm pdf now a days.. congrats BD....indian media doesnot know whether they celebrate sachin 100 or crying like a baby on this defeat by BD*



What's the condition of Indian media? Are they on oxygen's or about to go to coma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

He's a great batsman altho, no doubt..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## drunken-monke

Excellent game of cricket played by Bangladeshis.. meanwhile got say when last time sachin scored century, India lost One international game to South Africa at Nagpur.. I saw that match at stadium... And it took almost 1 year for sachin to score the century...


----------



## Areesh

India scores 280 runs and fail to defend.

Pakistan collapses and scores just 177 runs a few months ago and easily defends it. Wow just wow. 

3rd ODI: Bangladesh v Pakistan at Chittagong, Dec 6, 2011 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zip

If india beats pakistan and gets a bonus point , bangla beats srilanka with bonus point then 
final match will be 
india vs bangla


----------



## Don Jaguar

nick_indian said:


> Yet they manage to beat us only 3 times out of 25



Nops brother try to see this in a different way.

*Bangladesh manages to beat the world champions!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

RaptorRX707 said:


> where is Roybot ???



Yeah, where the hell is he. Allah na kare, lekin Insaan mar ta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

pdf_shurtah said:


> I thought you were on his side?



I am here, yeah. He just disappeared! He is busy attacking ISI propagandas in another thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Zabaniyah

Al-zakir said:


> Yeah, where the hell is he. Allah na kare, lekin Insaan mar ta hai.



He probably went to sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

Al-zakir said:


> What's the condition of Indian media? Are they on oxygen's or about to go to coma.


*now their media have cardiogenic shock they need ace inhibitor 4rm BD*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Al-zakir said:


> What's the condition of Indian media? Are they on oxygen's or about to go to coma.



they have enough oxygen of sachin`s 100.....

by the way India deserve this defeat..... pathetic batting & bolling also....


----------



## saiyan0321

> The venom from Pakistanis and some Bangladeshis on this thread is just amazing to see. These people will give anything to see India go down anywhere even if it just a cricket match .
> 
> Makes me feel good . It means India is doing something right .



bhai venom apsay nikal raha hai jab hum saray sachin ko congrats bhi kar rahay aur bas mistakes nikal rahay hai and its not like indians were crying blood when we lost to england. nobody is spewing venom bangladeshis are celebrating their well deserved win and we were also supporting them and congratulating them and pointing out why you lost if you cant accept these mistakes then you cant hope to improve your team


----------



## Emmie

Razpak my bro, missing you like anything.... Come back soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

wow 65 users in this thread....


----------



## Awesome

Every team has to depend on its strengths. India saying bowlers didn't perform is bogus. It was 300+ ground, the batsmen didn't perform. If Raina hand't gone big in the end, Bangladesh would have mopped them up with bonus points.

Just because Sachin scored a hundred doesn't mean batting performed, that is 1990s style of Indian cricket thinking. India has 7 batsmen, all world class. For them to score so few runs is not good enough. We saw that 262 was barely enough for Pakistan and it was some mixture of luck that played in us beating Bangladesh that day with such a low score. How was India going to defend a similar low score...

Remember towards the end there is that wretched due factor as well.


----------



## Al-zakir

Zabaniya said:


> He probably went to sleep



Na, I don't think so. He is either crying or asked some to make him senseless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

JAT BALWAN said:


> they have enough oxygen of sachin`s 100.....
> 
> by the way India deserve this defeat..... pathetic batting & bolling also....



I didn't find any problem with batting, yeah, bowling was poor..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde




----------



## darkinsky

amidst rediculing our neighbours i forgot to congratulations Bangladeshi friends, you just simply EPIced the scene here, celebrate the moment, pop some champagne

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

> pathetic batting



i wouldnt call that sachin took alot of balls but still a recovered 290 was good at the end it looked 270 tops i know it should have been more then 340 but still...... yeah i agree on the pathetic bowling part


----------



## F.O.X

Ahh The Ironic 100 for Sachin again , 

Whenever he scores a ton most of the times it becomes too heavy to lift & India Looses .


Everything Aside : CONGRATS to Sachin what a Great Achievement .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avisheik

Al-zakir said:


> Na, I don't think so. He is either crying or asked some to make him senseless.



He lives in australia, it is 3 am there now. But would love meet him on pdf 2mr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

congrats to BD

didn't watch a match since the world cup, india-pak match will be the first, as its also on sunday. waiting for the match.


----------



## Emmie

Guys don't blame your batting, blame your bowling. 290 is a high mountain to climb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Al-zakir said:


> Yeah, where the hell is he. Allah na kare, lekin Insaan mar ta hai.


 

kisko bath kar rahiho ?


----------



## jamesbaldwin

Good match, India could easily have won if not for Sachin's stupid gloryseeking!!


+3 in 21 games, not a record anyone should be celebrating. Some humble pie is needed.


----------



## darkinsky

Zakii said:


>


----------



## Areesh

Woh to 290 runs bana kar bhi haar jatai hain faraz

Hum to 177 runs par bhi jeet jatai hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

zip said:


> If india beats pakistan and gets a bonus point , bangla beats srilanka with bonus point then
> final match will be
> india vs bangla


I said India can't stay against ajmal and other bowlers. India is no threat for us. We won't like to play a weaker team like India.
India is a halwa today. This is a practice game where bowers and batsman can improve records. 
290 chased today by Bangladesh


----------



## fd24

Al-zakir said:


> Yeah, where the hell is he. Allah na kare, lekin Insaan mar ta hai.



Normally has so so much to say about the neighbours - was ready to troll but when he say things going pear shaped thought he would make a quick exit - you tend to find this with trollamaniacs. Cant face anything good in Bangladesh. Its just a game for goodness sake! Just couldnt even face Bangla boys winning!!! Fantastic performance to build for the future. They nearly beat Pakistan and now they did beat the world champs. If they beat Lankans they may be in the final!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

monitor said:


> kisko bath kar rahiho ?



Bharti name "Rybot". 

Bro, what's going on in Bd knows. You guys must be having blast. NO. I stopped working today. Ran out of office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

darkinsky, you make me laughing by your pictures. Lol....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Star of the match was Shakib, what an energetic cricketer he is.. Loved his shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Rana4pak



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Peaceful Civlian said:


> I said India can't stay against ajmal and other bowlers. India is no threat for us. We won't like to play a weaker team like India.
> India is a halwa today. This is a practice game where bowers and batsman can improve records.
> 290 chased today by Bangladesh



This is where I like to stop the big talk. Every match is a new match, and India is a good team which these days beats Pakistan more than we beat them. Pakistan has to come down on them with all that we have got and if we win, it will be a damn close one. India is not going to make it easy for us.

Ajmal, Gul, Hafeez are not as big bowlers as big are Kohli, Sachin, Gambhi, Raina big batsmen. The last time we squared off in the WC, we made the same mistake of thinking our bowlers will do the magic for us. It will take our best, and then some more to beat India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Mushfiqur: "It's a huge moment for us. We want to dedicate this to Manjural Islam Rana (who died five years back). Today it was a great, we really appreciate our win. Thanks to the crowd."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## monitor

Emmie said:


> Star of the match was Shakib, what an energetic cricketer he is.. Loved his shots.



After all he was once winsden player of year and also no 1 in icc list (now though he is at 2 ,and wantson is in no 1 )


----------



## Areesh

OK guys enough trolling. We have learned a message from today's match. Never underestimate anyone. Be humble and keep your focus on just victory. Trolling backfires in many cases.

So let's stop making fun of Indian team and start praying that Pakistan wins this tournament at any cost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

congrats to the BD team, they fought extremely well and deserved to win. 
excellent effort by both sides and a great game to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Anyone remember this chap? Said something about us being um..."cockroaches". 

I'd like to see the look on his face now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Al-zakir said:


> Mushfiqur: "It's a huge moment for us. We want to dedicate this to Manjural Islam Rana (who died five years back). Today it was a great, we really appreciate our win. Thanks to the crowd."



It was after Manjural's tragic death when Bangladesh scored their last win against India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rana4pak



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

I was reading the following comment by an Indian fan yesterday in cricinfo, in reply to Mushfiqur's comments that Indian bowwling attack is weak:

Vamshi Vams on (March 15 2012, 17:58 PM GMT)



> HAHAA....RAHIM RAHIM!! WAT DO U THINK OF INDIA MANN? DONT TARGET INDIA OR ELSE INDIA WILL TARGET YOU!! YOU ARE SAYING AS IF YOU ARE A WORLD CLASS BATSMEN.....WE HAVE VERY GOOD BOWLERS DONT COMPARE THEM WID ANYONE........BANGLA WILL BE BOWLED OUT BELOW 200 TOMORROW FOR SURE..........DREAM BANGLA DREAM!!



oooops buddy....your words backfired :Ooops:


BTW Congratulations to Sachin, one should feel bad for the man; its not his fault that his team lost. Its just that Tigers were just tooo good for the world champions!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Go bangla go take this victory as moral booster and win the asia cup 
any takers ?
Go india go take this defeat as lesson and win the asia cup
any takers ?


----------



## Rana4pak

Rana4pak said:


>


 lets pray 4 pakistan for next match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Zabaniya said:


> Anyone remember this chap? Said something about us being um..."cockroaches".
> 
> I'd like to see the look on his face now



oye apne sidhu paji kithe hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

yeah enough making fun and pointing mistakes lets hope we will beat them our bowling unit is awsome but when it comes to batting and chases we need major help a great match and congrats once again to sachin and bangladesh


----------



## darkinsky

Roybot said:


> Bangladesh should be banned from cricket


 


kobiraaz said:


> ...  ...  ...  ...
> 
> *HAHAHAH CANT USE MORE THAN 8 SMILEY!*


----------



## Zabaniyah

Roybot said:


> Bangladesh should be banned from cricket



I thanked you. Keep thinking that way mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

sachin@india said:


> It was pretty obvious with the way he was batting...that was selfish knock... who plays a maiden over after 30 over when you are only one wicket down ?



So what you gonna do dude? Change your name in protest? Blaming Sachin is wrong - bowlers should have performed and lets give our Bangladeshi brothers credit where its due - they played fantastic!!

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Hyde



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

I agree India is Not good Team. Recent performence in England and in australia showed them failed Team. Soon people will See afganistan, ireland,netherland are beating. Future is very dark for India, and we will miss pak, India matches.
Afganistan Bowling is better than India, They can bowl with 142+ speed. Goodbye India from international cricket


----------



## fd24

zip said:


> If india beats pakistan and gets a bonus point , bangla beats srilanka with bonus point then
> final match will be
> india vs bangla



Zip - i dont care. Today Bangladesh beat India - its their day. They won and India lost. Today thats all that matters. Its Bangladesh is beautiful day today! Enjoy today....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

So the tournament is wide open now. If Pakistan win on Sunday and Bangladesh beat Sri Lanka, then we have a Pak-Bangla final!


----------



## kobiraaz

Well, actually this was not fluke! shakib nasir mushfiq mahmudullah were very much consistent in BPL. Bad luck! You guys didn't take Shehzad. He was in extreme form.


----------



## WAQAS119

Defeat was so obvious after Tendulkar scored his century.
Whenever he scores century you should bet for India's defeat...


----------



## soul hacker

sachin you have to score century against pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Bamxa said:


> So the tournament is wide open now. If Pakistan win on Sunday and Bangladesh beat Sri Lanka, then we have a *Pak-Bangla final![/*


This will be a WIN-WIN situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

Day belongs to Bangladesh, they truly played terrific cricket. I am sure its the party time in Bangladesh, Dhaka must have been enjoying the victory on streets.!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

kobiraaz said:


> Well, actually this was not fluke! shakib nasir mushfiq mahmudullah were very much consistent in BPL. Bad luck! You guys didn't take Shehzad. He was in extreme form.



Dude lets be honest - Bangladesh should have beaten Pakistan - thankfully Cheema, Gul and Saeed saw us through. Bangladesh look like a good team. Opener can on his day demolish anyone - Shakib and Nassar Hussain dont need introductions and the keeper can really smack that ball. Bangladesh should have played 2 won 2 - i think the bowlers of Pakistan saw us through. Good luck against Sri Lanka!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

no indian


----------



## R-DB

thks to tendulkar..u r unique and will be..let the haters burn.
if you dont score then they will bash you..if you then again will bash you..
it was bowler job that we couldnt win..but thks for doing your job and we are proud of you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Al-zakir said:


> Pakistan is also our team. No fun when we play against Pakistan. Our players look up to Pakistani players like Afridi.



maybe its your second team, we bangladeshis see India and pakistan as our derby matches.


----------



## Zabaniyah

R-DB said:


> thks to tendulkar..u r unique and will be..let the haters burn.
> if you dont score then they will bash you..if you then again will bash you..
> it was bowler job that we couldnt win..but thks for doing your job and we are proud of you



Yeah, their bowling was poor. Irfan Pathan's bowling was blunt. Very blunt. Almost nothingness. 

But on the other hand, India could have technically achieved more runs. Sachin was more focused on making that century than having an effective run rate for his team. Their run rate was not that great overall. 

Oh well, it was his reputation. I mean, the guy would most certainly be a legend in cricketing history for sure.

Team work dear, never under-emphasize the value of teamwork. That's the reason why Bangladesh won even though it is still a relatively new team compared to India, Pakistan and Sri Lanka.


----------



## A$HU

Al-zakir said:


> Do me a favor and go to Bharat Rakshak, you maloon. Get the f out from our site.
> 
> 
> 
> Bharti fled the scene. Their pride has been broken by Bangladeshi tigers.


Mind your words yaar.And btw congrats,the character shown by bangladesh was very appeasing.


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## R-DB

Zabaniya said:


> Yeah, their bowling was poor. Irfan Pathan's bowling was blunt. Very blunt. Almost nothingness.
> 
> But on the other hand, India could have technically achieved more runs. Sachin was more focused on making that century than having an effective run rate for his team. Their run rate was not that great overall.
> 
> Oh well, it was his reputation. I mean, the guy would most certainly be a legend in cricketing history for sure.
> 
> Team work dear, never under-emphasize the value of teamwork. That's the reason why Bangladesh won even though it is still a relatively new team compared to India, Pakistan and Sri Lanka.



team work matters but again..we dont have good bowlers..they are just time pass bowlers.
we never had good bowlers.


----------



## Awesome

aazidane said:


> maybe its your second team, we bangladeshis see India and pakistan as our derby matches.



It is quite common and not to mention natural for both sides supporters to support each other's team as long as they are not playing each other.

I still remember the Pak vs WI match in the WC. I think the Bangladeshi support can be credited for 20-30 runs on our side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

The next match is going to be very interesting . Looking forward to it . This match has made the series more interesting 

If India doesn't qualify for the finals , i will as Pepsi says " change the game " to hockey


----------



## Awesome

R-DB said:


> team work matters but again..we dont have good bowlers..they are just time pass bowlers.
> we never had good bowlers.



Say what you may about the guy, but Irfan Pathan is a world class bowler, unfortunately he is always compared with his brother and needlessly kept out in an either/or situation.

If you keep someone like him out for so many matches they are bound to get rusty. IK Pathan is your top bowler and comparable with many greats of the trade.


----------



## R-DB

nick_indian said:


> The next match is going to be very interesting . Looking forward to it .
> 
> If India doesn't qualify for the finals , i will as Pepsi says " change the game " to hockey



this cup is ours buddy..
it happens in cricket and team is suffering from bowlers


----------



## scholseys

lol feel bad for the lil master though for not winning the match, greatest cricket athlete to have ever lived. Great performance beating the world champions. Go Bangladesh!


----------



## R-DB

Asim Aquil said:


> Say what you may about the guy, *but Irfan Pathan is a world class bowler*, unfortunately he is always compared with his brother and needlessly kept out in an either/or situation.
> 
> If you keep someone like him out for so many matches they are bound to get rusty. IK Pathan is your top bowler and comparable with many greats of the trade.



welcome 2012 sir


----------



## kobiraaz

aazidane said:


> maybe its your second team, we bangladeshis see India and pakistan as our derby matches.


 
Everyone supports his own country first. But pakistan is second team for most of Bangladeshis, though my second team is Australia... Definitely you have little clue about your own country. 18 march carefully notice support of pakistan and india.. But i think you don't watch cricket that much...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Al-zakir said:


> Do me a favor and go to Bharat Rakshak, you maloon. Get the f out from our site.
> 
> 
> 
> Bharti fled the scene. Their pride has been broken by Bangladeshi tigers.



Speak for yourself when you voice your opinion, don't speak for the whole nation.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Asim Aquil said:


> Say what you may about the guy, but Irfan Pathan is a world class bowler, unfortunately he is always compared with his brother and needlessly kept out in an either/or situation.
> 
> If you keep someone like him out for so many matches they are bound to get rusty. IK Pathan is your top bowler and comparable with many greats of the trade.



Ya its always the hindus' fault . Sachin right ? 

I am sorry but Irfan lost this match for us with that over . It was clear for any one with non religious bias to see.

Zaheer khan is India's best bowler not Irfan. Not by a long shot


----------



## kobiraaz

aazidane said:


> lol feel bad for the lil master though for not winning the match, greatest cricket athlete to have ever lived. Great performance beating the world champions. Go Bangladesh!


So you were hoping india to win? Wah! I thought it was derby for you.


----------



## scholseys

kobiraaz said:


> Everyone supports his own country first. But pakistan is second team for most of Bangladeshis, though my second team is Australia... Definitely you have little clue about your own country. 18 march carefully notice support of pakistan and india.. But i think you don't watch cricket that much...



I am more of a baseball fan. But if i do watch watch, Bangladesh is my first team followed by England since they give us the most foreign aid and the most of our trade is with the eu.



kobiraaz said:


> So you were hoping india to win? Wah! I thought it was derby for you.



No, i said i feel bad for tendulker, the man has given a lot to cricket, its sad his team let him down.


----------



## Awesome

If Pakistan beats India on Sunday and it's NRR goes below Bangladesh's, Bangladesh has a very good chance of making it in, all it has to do is not lose badly from Sri Lanka. If it doesn't go below Bangladesh's NRR then Bangladesh must win to make it to the finals.

If Pakistan loses against India without giving India a bonus point, Sri Lanka is definitely out and the competition would be between India and Bangladesh.

Pakistan's position is only threatened if India and Bangladesh both get wins with bonus points.


----------



## Al-zakir

aazidane said:


> Speak for yourself when you voice your opinion, don't speak for the whole nation.



Do me a favor and don't relpy to my Post. Get that you maloon minded Bengali. 




> Bangladeshis Support for Pakistan's Cricket Team
> 
> sidrahzaheer Karachi, Pakistan1 year ago.
> 
> *
> Yesterday, history was made again when on such a significant date in Pakistan's history as March 23, the former East Pakistan showed its completely enthusiastic support for Pakistan's Cricket Team playing against the West Indies at Mirpur, Bangladesh. *The support shown was not at any level less than the one Bengalis showed when the Pakistan Resolution was passed at the Minto Park, Lahore in 1940, almost 71 years ago. Now the place called Iqbal Park has a tall minaret, called Minar-e-Pakistan, built in commemoration of that day and has a status of being a National Tower of Pakistan. Even though, the nascent Bangladeshâs Cricket Team is no more part of the tournament having lost qualification into the quarter-finals, the age-old cricket fans from Bangladesh demonstrated full support for their Pakistani brothers on the field proving many politicians and social scientists, who are pessimistic about the two statesâ relations, as having been wrong about the two nations mood.
> 
> There is no ill-will from the peopleâs side and this is all that matters in the long run. The breaking of Pakistan due to Bengali nationalism has left its negative scar upon the history and the people of both the countries, but it is never too late to bury the hatchet and find new grounds to grow stronger and deeper ties. The support shown by the Bangladeshi crowds at the stadium has, therefore, a special essence to it, as it negates the notion that Pakistan is not liked by their Bengali brothers or vice versa. The reality of the situation proved to be otherwise when last checked just yesterday at the stadium.
> 
> Playing cricket on the Shere Bangla National Stadium of Mirpur was like playing at a home venue because of the warmth shown by the huge hearted Bangladeshi people. There revenge against the West Indies was taken aptly by the Pakistanâs Cricket Team when they beat it by a huge margin. Even the revenge had a two edged sword. What better opponents to defeat than the West Indies Cricket Team who won by 10 wickets against Pakistan during the 1992 Cricket World Cup preliminary round match in Melbourne, Australia. This date will from now have two significances for Pakistan, one of course from its historical point of view and the other in its cricketing history, as Pakistanâs recent victory against the West Indies settles the score equal. Pakistan won marvelously by 10 wickets stepping into the semi-finals.
> 
> The Pakistani cricket commentators already predicted the environment of high spirits from the Bangladeshi side for the Pakistanâs Cricket Team. The feelings from the Pakistani side were appropriately conveyed by the Man of the Match, Muhammad Hafeez, who thanked the spectators for their tremendous backing and joy seeing Pakistanâs victory of the game. We as Pakistanis will always be thankful to the Bangladeshis for their love and generosity in treating us with such compassion. We will never forget this day and look forward to a time when we will get a chance of expressing our support for the Bangladeshi Cricket team playing against any opponent in our home ground. I am sure they too will not feel out of touch when playing here in Pakistan. Here is wishing that may the hearts of these two brotherly nations always remain open and warm for each other, not just in cricket grounds, but also outside of the sporting arenas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alphamale

congrats to B.D for this historic win. now B.D have to show good performance against sri lanka even if they lose the game.


----------



## Awesome

nick_indian said:


> Ya its always the hindus' fault . Sachin right ?
> 
> I am sorry but Irfan lost this match for us with that over . It was clear for any one with non religious bias to see.
> 
> Zaheer khan is India's best bowler not Irfan. Not by a long shot



Where did I bring the Hindu/Muslim thing. I compared him with his brother and quite frankly, in the depth overs Mushfiqur Rehman would have hit anyone. Even Praveen Kumar got whacked. Also Zaheer is just alright, he gets wickets when batsmen throw it all away. Usually easy to hit bowlers like Zaheer do manage to get batsmen careless.

A left arm, swinger like Pathan should have played throughout his career, not just against South Asian teams. 

In today's match a lot of mistakes were made. Raina should have bowled his 10 overs, he was going so good. Dinda gave a bigger over not to a slogger but to the calm cool, Shakib.


----------



## scholseys

Al-zakir said:


> Do me a favor and don't relpy to my Post. Get that you maloon minded Bengali.



There are a lot of Indian supporters in Bangladesh as well. In a match between India and Pakistan, i hope to see lots of career ending injuries and brawls for both the sides with a sachin century and afridi taking 5 wickets with India edging it in the last ball of the match.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Thanks for Bangladesh for Supporting Pakistan, I can't forget the huge support of Bangladesh in the worldcup.


----------



## Al-zakir

dexter said:


>


----------



## Luffy 500

Its definitely a historic win. But in other sites Indians are blaming there little master and have seen a Indian news channel where they have gone nuts. it really made my day seeing the craziness of the Indian media. BTW shakib
was the one who made the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Emmie said:


> Agar Bangladesh ko jeetna hay tau Tendulkar ko century kerne dein... lol
> 
> No offence to Indian friends, its just a joke.





kobiraaz said:


> Exactly. He will take at least 60 more balls for his next 40 . That will check run rate...



Said it, sensed it after 25th over of the first innings... Ye!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

How Can She Slap Me Remix Mortal Combat - YouTube


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

290 chased By Bangladesh.
@india and tedulkar


----------



## VelocuR

I wish I could spend more time here but unfortunately I have to go job now. 

I hope Bangladeshis must *change* their hatred towards Pakistan. I respect Sachin,clearly blame goes on India bowlers. They need to be send to Pakistan school for diploma certificate in training bowling issues properly.


----------



## darkinsky

this is the moment, bangla team will rise to become a great team

dont lose this moment


----------



## Areesh

Asim Aquil said:


> Say what you may about the guy, but *Irfan Pathan is a world class bowler*, unfortunately he is always compared with his brother and needlessly kept out in an either/or situation.
> 
> If you keep someone like him out for so many matches they are bound to get rusty. IK Pathan is your top bowler and comparable with many greats of the trade.



Correction: Irfan Pathan was a world class bowler.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Asim Aquil said:


> Where did I bring the Hindu/Muslim thing. I compared him with his brother and quite frankly, in the depth overs Mushfiqur Rehman would have hit anyone. Even Praveen Kumar got whacked. Also Zaheer is just alright, he gets wickets when batsmen throw it all away. Usually easy to hit bowlers like Zaheer do manage to get batsmen careless.
> 
> A left arm, swinger like Pathan should have played throughout his career, not just against South Asian teams.
> 
> In today's match a lot of mistakes were made. Raina should have bowled his 10 overs, he was going so good. Dinda gave a bigger over not to a slogger but to the calm cool, Shakib.



you seem to be blaming sachin for the loss that's why which i dont agree with since his strike rate of 78 was good .

Irfan pathan gave away 18-19 runs in his last over . Yes praveen also got whacked after that for 10-12 runs but that over was also with a wicket and it only happened because Irfan Pathans' pathetic over gave the confidence and momentum to Bangladeshis to carry on with their pinch hitting and win the match . Before Irfan's catastrophic over Praveens second last over had gone for only 4 runs . 

This proves my point


----------



## Baby Leone

Mr Javed said:


> sooo his 100 now chances are less for india to win...



see wht did i said...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

why not blame sachin when he scores hundred india loos but when he dident india win remember games against pakistan in WC once he got 99 and india won 1 run short india whould have lost if he got it against india


----------



## fallstuff

Can anybody tell me where I can catch a rerun or the recorded game ? 

I am at work, i have no way to watch the game.


----------



## Emmie

nick_indian said:


> you seem to be blaming sachin for the loss that's why which i dont agree with since his strike rate of 78 was good .
> 
> Irfan pathan gave away 18-19 runs in his last over . Yes praveen also got whacked after that for 10-12 runs but that over was also with a wicket and it only happened because Irfan Pathans' pathetic over gave the confidence and momentum to Bangladeshis to carry on with their pinch hitting and win the match . Before Irfan's catastrophic over Praveens second last over had gone for only 4 runs .
> 
> This proves my point



Why are you only blaming Irfan Pathan? How about Dinda, didn't he concede 17 odd runs in batting power play? How about PK's 49th over? Latter couldn't control his bowling, tried yorkers but bowled juicy full toss deliveries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Super Falcon said:


> why not blame sachin when he scores hundred india loos but when he dident india win remember games against pakistan in WC once he got 99 and india won 1 run short india whould have lost if he got it against india



sachin 's centuries in ODI - 49 

India wins - 35 matches

Win % - 71. 42 %



Emmie said:


> Why are you only blaming Irfan Pathan? How about Dinda, didn't he concede 17 odd runs in batting power play? How about PK's 49th over? Latter couldn't control his bowling, tried yorkers but bowled juicy full toss deliveries.



PK was bowling well and the match was under control until irfan's over . I have explained earlier why Irfan should take a major part of the blame though i believe the bowling unit overall was responsible .


----------



## Karachiite

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Couldn't defend 289 against a minnow team 

btw congrats Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

nick_indian said:


> PK was bowling well and the match was under control until irfan's over . I have explained earlier why Irfan should take a major part of the blame though i believe the* bowling unit overall was responsible* .



Agree with that bold part... Entire bowling unit equally shares the responsibility.


----------



## Android

Karachiite said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Couldn't defend 289 against a minnow team
> 
> btw congrats Bangladesh


atleast its better than yourl losing to ireland


----------



## Jango

So, if Pakistan win against India, Pak-Bangladesh final?


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> So, if Pakistan win against India, Pak-Bangladesh final?



No, if Pakistan win against India and BD win against SL.


----------



## Karachiite

Voldemort said:


> atleast its better than yourl losing to ireland



What does India losing to Bangladesh have to do with Pakistan? It's not the first time where India couldn't defend a big total

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Emmie said:


> No, if Pakistan win against India and BD win against SL.



But I remember the commentator saying that Sri Lanka are out of the run for the final now?

Bangladesh won 1, India won 1, Sri Lanka 0, so it is Pak-India Final, if Pak lose and Sri lanka win, or Pak Bangladesh if Pak win, Bangla win.


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> But I remember the commentator saying that Sri Lanka are out of the run for the final now?
> 
> Bangladesh won 1, India won 1, Sri Lanka 0, so it is Pak-India Final, if Pak lose and Sri lanka win, or Pak Bangladesh if Pak win, Bangla win.



Yeah, SL is no more in the competition.

See, If Pak win against India then India will end up scoring 4 points.. If SL win against BD then BD will end up scoring 4 points. Now the NRR will come into the equation, up-till now India has far better NRR than BD, even a defeat won't change it a great deal, even if it affects then also it will be still better than BD's which will further decrease in case of a defeat.

So unless Pak win against India and BD win against SL we simply can not have finals between Pakistan and BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

nick_indian said:


> you seem to be blaming sachin for the loss that's why which i dont agree with since his strike rate of 78 was good .
> 
> Irfan pathan gave away 18-19 runs in his last over . Yes praveen also got whacked after that for 10-12 runs but that over was also with a wicket and it only happened because Irfan Pathans' pathetic over gave the confidence and momentum to Bangladeshis to carry on with their pinch hitting and win the match . Before Irfan's catastrophic over Praveens second last over had gone for only 4 runs .
> 
> This proves my point



SR of 78 was good? SR of Misbah in the last match was 77 and you know Misbah is infamous for Tuk Tuk. It was good while chasing a < 200 run. SR of 78 in these conditions was much below par.

If Raina hand't given his cameo, you guys would have been defending something much less.


----------



## Super Falcon

yaaaaar india ko haraka INSHAHALLAH ghar bhajaga PAKISTAN INSHAHALLAH attack india miduakar bowling thrash them INSHAHALLAH and when pathan was world class bowling dont agreeee if india have players Dravid is best from them all i respect dravid more than any one in the world true tema player and legend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Emmie said:


> Yeah, SL is no more in the competition.
> 
> See, If Pak win against India then India will end up scoring 4 points.. If SL win against BD then BD will end up scoring 4 points. Now the NRR will come into the equation, up-till now India has far better NRR than BD, even a defeat won't change it a great deal, even if it affects then also it will be still better than BD's which will further decrease in case of a defeat.
> 
> So unless Pak win against India and BD win against SL we simply can not have finals between Pakistan and BD.



Oh thanks, so Indo-Pak final is the one most likely, if India win and Bangla lose. 

Pakistan is in the final in any case though eh?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Point table ..pakistan is still in good position..either india or sri lanks/bangldesh would need bonus point 

Teams	Mat	Won	Lost	Tied	N/R	Pts	Net RR
Pakistan	2	2	0	0	0	9	+0.730	
India 2	1	1	0	0	4	+0.423	
Bangladesh2	1	1	0	0	4	-0.134	
Sri Lanka	2	0	2	0	0	0	-1.068


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> Oh thanks, so Indo-Pak final is the one most likely, if India win and Bangla lose.
> 
> Pakistan is in the final in any case though eh?



If India win then for sure India will be facing Pakistan in finals..

In all the cases Pakistan is through to finals..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Emmie said:


> If India win then for sure India will be facing Pakistan in finals..
> 
> In all the cases Pakistan is through to finals..



Not all, if India and Bangladesh win with bonus points, then NRR would decide.

SL is not out either.

If India loses and SL wins with bonus point SL is through. 

If India wins SL is out

If India wins, SL wins, Its a Pak vs India final.

We are anyway hoping that

Pak wins, Bangladesh wins for a Pakistan vs Bangladesh final.

More possibilities are there too, so its all open. The least likely one is that both India and Bangladesh would win by bonus points to squeeze Pak out, so yes, Pak is looking comfy.


----------



## Areesh

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Point table ..pakistan is still in good position..either india or sri lanks/bangldesh would need bonus point
> 
> Teams	Mat	Won	Lost	Tied	N/R	Pts	Net RR
> Pakistan	2	2	0	0	0	9	+0.730
> India 2	1	1	0	0	4	+0.423
> Bangladesh2	1	1	0	0	4	-0.134
> Sri Lanka	2	0	2	0	0	0	-1.068



We are safe thanks to the bonus point we won yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

That bonus point really helped us i think.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Rameez Raja with tendulakar 








Areesh said:


> We are safe thanks to the bonus point we won yesterday.



Pakistan should play with India without any pressure while India will be under pressure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

lol @ india today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Pakistan should play with India without any pressure while India will be under pressure



Exactly.


----------



## Hyde

haha Sohail Ahmed (azizi of Hasb e Haal) was dancing today after Bangladesh won the cricket match (watch at 00:20 seconds)






The whole Pakistani nation is cheering each other as if Pakistan won it :O

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Awesome

Zakii said:


> haha Sohail Ahmed (azizi of Hasb e Haal) was dancing today after Bangladesh won the cricket match (watch at 00:20 seconds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole Pakistani nation is cheering each other as if Pakistan won it :O



My aged aunt especially came to my house and the first thing we said to each other "Mubaaarkaan" 

lol @ "tarlay kar rahay hain hotay hain, ja pai century kar"

"uskay kaptaan ko chahiye 99 pe pohnch jaye toh balla cheehn le usse"

The best thing I agree with his was "aisi baatein kar kar ke apni team ko shokha kardeta hai"

Which is the hard truth about Pakistani teaem. Thori si tareef hoti nahi, chhati phool jati hai. You have seen that Kabootar, with the phooli hui chest? That'll be our team right now, and thats when we lose most of our matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

http://dai.ly/A34y5M


----------



## Luffy 500

Thanks PAK for supporting us, hopefully you will also see massive pak support in 18th march.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Emmie

Asim Aquil said:


> Not all, if India and Bangladesh win with bonus points, then NRR would decide.
> 
> SL is not out either.
> 
> If India loses and SL wins with bonus point SL is through.
> 
> If India wins SL is out
> 
> If India wins, SL wins, Its a Pak vs India final.
> 
> We are anyway hoping that
> 
> Pak wins, Bangladesh wins for a Pakistan vs Bangladesh final.



Sir NRR does not change to extremes. Its near to impossible to take Pakistan out of the finals.

If both the India and BD win their respective matches (bonus point scenario aside) then also its very likely to see India in finals because of the fairly large difference between the NRR of India and BD. For BD to make it to finals certainly they will have to win with or without a bonus point and India will have to lose to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

*What is bonus point?*

As the name suggests, bonus is when you win big. The defination is to beat opposition by more than one run per over. Consider a team makes 250 runs batting first, they scored their runs at 5 runs per over and now will have to keep opposition lower than 200 (4 runs per over in 50 over innings) to earn a bonus point. Convsersly, if chasing team wants to earn bonus, they've to finish get their target inside 40 overs.

Copy paste stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Current points table.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fd24

Emmie said:


> Current points table.



Great table. Wish it was the end of the competition - we could all go home and be happy.


----------



## Xestan

Okay guys, I know this is a lil bit creepy, but anyway 

Received this text from a friend: 

*"Sachin ne Chamtkaar kar diya hai ..

zara ghor farmaiyee .. sachin ne Chamatkaar kar diya hai ..

Bangladesh ne India ka Balatkaar kar diya hai"* 

Pakistanis are really happy for this win, so many friends texted me, greeting about the Bangladeshi win  fb and Twitter has this trend now, all Pakistan pages are full of this lol 

Bangladeshi team really made us, Pakistanis, very happy yesterday  Thanks a lot!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## R-DB

Xestan said:


> Okay guys, I know this is a lil bit creepy, but anyway
> 
> Received this text from a friend:
> 
> *"Sachin ne Chamtkaar kar diya hai ..
> 
> zara ghor farmaiyee .. sachin ne Chamatkaar kar diya hai ..
> 
> Bangladesh ne India ka Balatkaar kar diya hai"*
> 
> Pakistanis are really happy for this win, so many friends texted me, greeting about the Bangladeshi win  fb and Twitter has this trend now, all Pakistan pages are full of this lol
> 
> Bangladeshi team really made us, Pakistanis, very happy yesterday  Thanks a lot!



i think you felt same when you were beaten by BD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

R-DB said:


> i think you felt same when you were beaten by BD



Pakistan was only beaten by Bangladesh for once... and that too back in 1999 while India lost three times 

Cricket Records | Bangladesh | Records | One-Day Internationals | Result summary | ESPN Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakistanitarzan

WOW, I would have never expected Bangladesh to beat India. I guess one should never underestimate Bangladesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackenTheSky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

*these lyrics was writen in 1971 after the DHAKA FALL by naseer turabi(according 2 him).. so keep that in mind&#65279; and then listen....*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kambojaric

Zakii said:


> haha Sohail Ahmed (azizi of Hasb e Haal) was dancing today after Bangladesh won the cricket match (watch at 00:20 seconds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole Pakistani nation is cheering each other as if Pakistan won it :O



"Makhalifeen bhi bechare dua kar rahe hote hein ke ya allah tendulkar ki century ban jaye"


----------



## VelocuR

It is thrilled, we are excited to watch Pakistan vs India old traditionally rivarly after busy weeks. 

*You decide. Right vote please. *

just post "India win or Pakistan win" two words only ! 



*<<<<<No hateful/personal attacks not allowed>>>>*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

Doesn't matter who wins - I will watch with a bottle of cognac until I drop dead (oops - drunk).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

i cant wait, anything else doesnt matter now  need to take sleeping pills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

I don't know which team will win but if Pakistani team wants to win, they need a better performance than whatever they have been in last few months


----------



## Avisheik

Cant really decide. At the moment

India good at batting, but not bowling

Pakistan is good at bowling, but not batting.


----------



## darkinsky

need to play asad shafiq at number 3, need to rest younus khan this time


----------



## hawx

we cant loose in front of pakistan,we have to win at all cost.


----------



## VelocuR




----------



## Android

I Hope that we again face eachother in finals


----------



## VelocuR




----------



## Pak47




----------



## SHAMK9

Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

I hope Pakistan wins so indian media does this again:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

*My heart may bleed, but it still bleeds GREEN!
*






It&#8217;s over. Pakistan has lost the semi-final to India. The crazy euphoria of a nation of cricket-lovers has come to a standstill. The silence is deafening. The dejection on everyone&#8217;s face is simply disappointing. After all, a match between India and Pakistan somehow, always assumes proportions that make it more than &#8216;just a game&#8217;.

Yes, it is just a game. But not to Pakistanis, especially today. The nation, locally as well as internationally, has more than enough negative tags that go along with its name. We fight battles like poverty, bad and corrupt governance, inflation and above everything else, terrorism.

*And so, the nation needed hope, success and something with which we could say to the world, &#8216;hey, we are no less. We are resilient. We are winners. We have what it takes&#8217;.*

*I am not a huge cricket buff. But I am a crazy Pakistan buff. With every breath, like the 180 million of us, I prayed that we win. I prayed that I see that cup come home. The excitement and zest on everyone&#8217;s faces was celebration in itself. The green flag &#8211; on T-shirts, on Facebook profile pictures, painted on faces, etched on our hearts. Songs of valour blaring everywhere. A holiday announced on March 30.*

The men in green inevitably became our saviours of hope. We pinned ALL our hopes on them. Our patriotism reached mammoth proportions. We, for a bit, forgot all our disagreements and united in one jazba. One dream.

Everywhere, literally, all we could think or talk or breath about was this match. Libya&#8217;s woes and international crisis took a back seat, and the media was full of nothing else but this. The media hype gained crazy proportions. And this is not to blame the media, because the media feeds us what we want to be fed. The pressure on both teams mounted, as India&#8217;s media was not less obsessed with what was being called TGME (The Greatest Match Ever).

*We had hopes and fears for our team, but we had more at stake than just the ICC Cricket World Cup 2011. We shuddered to even think of losing this match. We all knew that even with its brilliant performance against Australia and West Indies, Pakistan was an underdog team. But anything could happen. Unpredictability is not just an attribute of the Pakistani team, it is an attribute of the game itself. And so Shahid Afrdi, or Lala as we lovingly call him, and his boys became our most throbbing hope, as if winning this match would pull us out of all the bad that happens to us. For the Pakistanis living abroad, they yearned for the win to be able to tell their colleagues and friends at work that things were looking up for Pakistan.*

All this is completely understandable. *Totally acceptable.* But what is not understandable or acceptable is how quickly our heroes become our villains. How quickly, once they lost, they become &#8216;losers&#8217; from &#8216;champions&#8217;. Instantly, as the match progressed dismally for Pakistan, conspiracy theories started flowing out of minds with overactive imaginations. Match fixing. Bribery. Deals. Politics. Indo-Pak foreign policy. Water supply to Pakistan. The speculations were never ending, and with such certainty as if the under-handed deals had been dealt in front of those very eyes. Derogatory remarks and jokes in bad taste about the players started being exchanged.

Yes, this match had serious issues. Mistakes and several bad decisions were made. But the truth is that the Pakistani cricket team exceeded our expectations, reached the semi-finals and is the third best team in the world. We represented Pakistan wonderfully the world over. Captain Afridi&#8217;s encouraging pat on Sachin Tendulkar&#8217;s back spoke volumes &#8211; it was magnanimity at its best. It made me extremely proud to have someone like him represent the team. The humility of the team, and the sight Pakistan&#8217;s leading wicket-taker Wahab Riaz falling on to the ground in prostration for gratitude was a sight both humbling yet awe-inspiring.

*The last thing Pakistan needs right now is negativity. On a positive note, an overwhelming number of people are acting sane, mature and most importantly, loyal to the team in spite of all of this. We lost the match. We are disappointed. We are hurt. A dream is shattered. But Pakistanis are too resilient a nation to be bogged down by this. Lala, my captain, you do not need to apologise. You and the team did a great job and we are proud of you. There will be other times when the match will be ours. This one was India&#8217;s. We will stand by you not just in good times, but in bad times too. We may be hurt, but we have not lost faith in our cricket team, and more importantly, in our nation. We will bounce back. We always do.*


Let's see we bounce back, always do.....lol.






Indian cute girl!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Breaking news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

RaptorRX707 said:


> Indian cute girl!



very nice , btw i think she is kid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Just wrote a rap called Green and White it's a remix of Green and Yellow by Lil Wayne.

[Intro]
This ain&#8217;t a diss song buy uhm
Indian cricket team that&#8217;s nothing
Winning the Asia Cup thats something

[Verse 1]
Jersey Green, Yellow star
Tell em we ready for war
Saeed Ajmal, MVP Award
The whole field is our schoolyard
This is Pakistan were&#8217;s your Shanakti card?
Dhaka crowd hope ya got your tickets
We got the ball you know we takin wickets
Yeah we got the jazba
Tendulkar gone on zero now that&#8217;s maza (fun)
And on your way say hello to Umar Gul
Crowd&#8217;s silent even though the stadium&#8217;s full

[Verse 2]
Just beat Sri Lanka now we got India on the schedule
Yeah no love for the crowd, we breaking hearts
We gonna toast India like pop tarts
Akmal for a six and this just in
Pakistan in the finals and they better win
They call him Lambu but his career&#8217;s gonna be cut short 
Pakistan vs India this more than a sport
Trimmed Beard no fear, Afridi
We gonna light these boys like a beedi

[Verse 3]
Big star on the green cap
Akmal and Jamshed gonna eat the bowlers for a snack
Indian batsmen already shaking cuz we got the best bowling attack
And if we win Im a throw a party
Turn Raina into a little Rani
Im in Karachi hometown of Afridi and Shafiq
And we ended England's winning streak
Hafeez just too smart thats why we call him prof
We knocked the Bangladeshis and Lankans off
Now we gonna end Sachin's career once and for all


[Outro]
Go Pak Go
Go Pak Go
Like I said this ain&#8217;t a diss song, I just love my team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

yooooo mama


----------



## VelocuR

^^of course girl kid ! 










common streets in Pakistan and India roads. 





grow up please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

I may not be able to watch due to my chemistry exam . I feel like jealous at the moment.
May the match be abondoned due to rain . hehe


----------



## ameer219

I am sure there is going to be a huge crowd of Bangladeshis supporting us, if they want Bangladesh to make it into the finals!


----------



## Awesome

Emmie said:


> Sir NRR does not change to extremes. Its near to impossible to take Pakistan out of the finals.
> 
> If both the India and BD win their respective matches (bonus point scenario aside) then also its very likely to see India in finals because of the fairly large difference between the NRR of India and BD. For BD to make it to finals certainly they will have to win with or without a bonus point and India will have to lose to Pakistan.



Acha wese I heard NRR rules have been changed by the ICC recently.

Now group results are first considered.

For example if there is a tie between Pakistan and Bangladesh, Pakistan would go through because we won the group match.

If there is a tie between India and Bangladesh, Bangladesh would go through because they won the group match.


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> Acha wese I heard NRR rules have been changed by the ICC recently.
> 
> Now group results are first considered.
> 
> For example if there is a tie between Pakistan and Bangladesh, Pakistan would go through because we won the group match.
> 
> If there is a tie between India and Bangladesh, Bangladesh would go through because they won the group match.



That is correct



> In the event of teams finishing on equal points, the right to play in the final match or series will be determined as follows:
> 
> *
> The team with the most number of wins
> 
> If still equal, the team with the most number of wins over the other team(s) who are equal on points and have the same number of wins
> 
> If still equal, the team with the highest number of bonus points
> 
> If still equal, the team with the highest net run rate
> 
> In a match declared as no result, run rate is not applicable.
> *



Source: Points Table | Asia Cup | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Al-zakir

Rana4pak said:


> *these lyrics was writen in 1971 after the DHAKA FALL by naseer turabi(according 2 him).. so keep that in mind&#65279; and then listen....*


 
These lyrics touches heart bro. I wonder what was in his mind.


----------



## Awesome

Let's hope the match is played *and watched* in a sportsman like manner.

May the better team win and may that team be Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Akash A. said:


> I may not be able to watch due to my chemistry exam . I feel like jealous at the moment.
> May the match be abondoned due to rain . hehe


i think you are talking about your +2 exams right?
if yes,just go and study.
i fu*ked upmy exams due to defence.pk!
i became a member during my chem study leave,thats the reason behind my username!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Z Bhai

Darn ... we could have won with Pakistan also, we would be in final.


----------



## American Pakistani

Z Bhai said:


> Darn ... we could have won with Pakistan also, we would be in final.



Pakistani bowling is almost 20 times more strong than indian, it was lucky of you that you reach that close. On the same ground Pakistan had destroyed batting of much stronger teams than Bangladesh, like last year against W Indies in world cup & in previous match against Srilanka.

BTW great performance by Bangladesh, it was a surprising news for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn

Well done Bangladesh for awesome victory. Chasing 290 really tells us how bad indian bowled in this match. Just want the Bangladeshi members here on PDF know that there were sweets distributed and lots of people celebrated here on Karachi for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JonAsad

Pakistan gona win. No doubt.. 
Let sachin score his 50th one day century.. And we will win..


----------



## Infinity

India.............But when will we see a international level football match between these two nations



JonAsad said:


> Pakistan gona win. No doubt..
> Let sachin score his 50th one day century.. And we will win..



Let him not score any more centuries ......most of the match we loose in which he score a century

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

Infinity said:


> India.............But when will we see a international level football match between these two nations



yes even hockey match's should be hosted , the last hockey match between india and pakistan got a very good trp rating , i think it would be the best move to revive sports like hockey in india .


----------



## MZUBAIR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

For those who don't know bangla it says ''*we have give bamboo to India !!!!!!''*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yasir_Tiger

*Why i am a Match Loser For India*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

1. The "josh" factor worked for the BD team after Hasina told off the crook Lotus and recalled Akram Khan who is a cricket icon in BD.

2. The crowd was totally charged in high anti-India emotion. Unfortunately I am unable to attach photos of some of the banners. One read: STOP BSF BRUTALITY ON THE BORDER.


----------



## Muhammad_Umair

Support this Team... We will surely win asia cup..and beat india as well...!!


----------



## Areesh

asad71 said:


> 1. The "josh" factor worked for the BD team after Hasina told off the crook Lotus and recalled Akram Khan who is a cricket icon in BD.
> 
> 2. The crowd was totally charged in high anti-India emotion. Unfortunately I am unable to attach photos of some of the banners. One read: STOP BSF BRUTALITY ON THE BORDER.



Do share the banners here.


----------



## Carl Johnson

Only tendulkar is responsible for such a humiliating loss.He swallowed too many deliveries to get the hundred.india would have easily gone past 330 had it not been for tendulkar's slow innings.maybe he thought that bangladesh are nothing in front of us and we will get them out below 200,so relax.Thanks to dhoni who took indian score past 280.
The same kind of thing happened in the last game against lanka as well when gambhir and kohli,in pursuit of their centuries didn't up the scoring rate even after 40 overs even when they had 9 wickets in hand.india should have scored 325-330 in that game as well.No australian or south african would ever do that.Andrew Flintoff once got out against india looking for a six when he was on 99 in slog overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Doraemon said:


> Only tendulkar is responsible for such a humiliating loss.He swallowed too many deliveries to get the hundred.india would have easily gone past 330 had it not been for tendulkar's slow innings.maybe he thought that bangladesh are nothing in front of us and we will get them out below 200,so relax.Thanks to dhoni who took indian score past 280.
> The same kind of thing happened in the last game against lanka as well when gambhir and kohli,in pursuit of their centuries didn't up the scoring rate even after 40 overs even when they had 9 wickets in hand.india should have scored 325-330 in that game as well.



He is one among some others who are responsible. He is not only responsible. You are right about Srilanka match.


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Asim Aquil said:


> Acha wese I heard NRR rules have been changed by the ICC recently.
> 
> Now group results are first considered.
> 
> For example if there is a tie between Pakistan and Bangladesh, Pakistan would go through because we won the group match.
> 
> If there is a tie between India and Bangladesh, Bangladesh would go through because they won the group match.



I didn't know that, thanks for elucidation..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Carl Johnson

Areesh said:


> He is one among some others who are responsible. He is not only responsible. You are right about Srilanka match.



If you ask me 95% of the blame for this loss goes to sachin and other 5% to those two misjudjed cathes that should have been taken.Bowling was never going to be our forte in this tournament.If we had umesh yadav and zaheer,our bowling wouldn't have been this much weak.On that they played Dinda who kept on bowling good length balls even in slog overs and batting powerplay.Irfan bowled well before the 48th over of the innings.Had we gotten 40 more runs,which could have easily happened if tendulkar had batted sensibly,bangladesh couldn't have ever thought of winning.


----------



## nemesis102

*Sachin Tendulkar -- front page of Singapore newspaper ..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

WAQAS119 said:


>




lol height of stupidity i mean this channel is a joke. i have not in my life seen anything much more stupid and hilarious than this ...even not a two year kid can do something like this...if i would be an india i would have stood up to ban this channel.... the tin of garbage and stupidity this channel is 

india will score 444 runs lol i mean uhhhhhhh seriously the are psychos and the biggest one is who is running this channel


----------



## alibaz

WAQAS119 said:


>



I feel like kicking this commentator for lowest class presentation. These type of commentators ruin careers of young lads. They must realize that the players who play for their country are professionals, they feel their mistakes more than anybody and must be given fair chance to overcome their fault. Look at Saeed Ajmal he was beaten in last over in a match probably in England which caused a loss of match and tournament but the guy bounced back and now balls in restriction periods and death overs. I think Sachin has the most share in losing than anyone else in the team. Indian batsmen should have been mindful of BD capabilities after their match with Pakistan where they almost took the match. I cannot forget Chetan Sharma's words in National Geo documentary that no one remembers my achievements for India they only remember Miandad's six of last ball.

I believe this clip should have been in Stupid an Funny thread


----------



## Mani2020

Sachin scores century and india looses oh man ...fo how long will it continue ...i have seen india loosing from winning position whenever sachin scored century.... even if india will need 10 runs from 20 balls with 5 wickets in hand and sachind had scored century in that match i would bet on india to loose that game

i still remember india vs aus in india where india was chasing something around 370 india needed around 23 runs from 32 or something like that balls with 5 wickets or so and sachin scored century...i thought now this is going to break the shatters and the phenomena of sachin century and india lost will break today but guess what india lost again that time 

For opposition either take sachin on duck or for 10-15 runs or else let him make a century by giving easy balls and you will prosper


----------



## kobiraaz

Areesh said:


> Do share the banners here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladeshis look at this...................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

The Indian bowling is really really poor huh?

And our batting is shyte.


----------



## Android

nuclearpak said:


> The Indian bowling is really really poor huh?
> 
> And our batting is shyte.


 
we will see that tomorrow which one is more worse and our bowling would not that bad if we had zaheer and bhajji


----------



## Areesh

kobiraaz said:


> Bangladeshis look at this...................



This guy looks Bangladeshi. Why is he supporting India?


----------



## kobiraaz

Areesh said:


> This guy looks Bangladeshi. Why is he supporting India?



bloody traitor.........

Look at the second comment of Sadia Binta Kabir... " eat your own **** " lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

Voldemort said:


> we will see that tomorrow which one is more worse and our bowling would not that bad if we had zaheer and bhajji



I think you have serious issues with comprehension....Nowhere nuclearpak called any team worse.

Exclude bhajji from your list, he's not that good bowler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Doraemon said:


> If you ask me 95% of the blame for this loss goes to sachin and other 5% to those two misjudjed cathes that should have been taken.Bowling was never going to be our forte in this tournament.If we had umesh yadav and zaheer,our bowling wouldn't have been this much weak.On that they played Dinda who kept on bowling good length balls even in slog overs and batting powerplay.Irfan bowled well before the 48th over of the innings.Had we gotten 40 more runs,which could have easily happened if tendulkar had batted sensibly,bangladesh couldn't have ever thought of winning.



This was stupid on part of Indian selection committee. It's OK if they gave a rest to Zaheer but why Umesh yadav. That guy is young and just joined Indian team. And they dropped him. He was still the best talent from India as far as bowling is concerned. Irfan bowled horribly wrong in the death overs. He was supposed to bowl yorkers and instead he came with juicy full tosses which resulted in huge sixes. PK also gave 5 runs on the first ball thanks to that no ball plus full toss he gave. Overall bowlers performed very very pathetic and tendulkar with his selfish century played it's part too. Indian board needs to ask Sachin to retire at least from ODI's, He is a great. No doubt about that but like any other great he will have to retire someday. India has enough good batsman who can replace him like manoj tiwary or rahane. The youngsters now deserve a chance in place of him. Enough with bhagwan worshiping in my honest opinion.


----------



## Luffy 500

Thanks for the link Kobirazz bro. I didn't know that such a thing happened. These awami dalal's have gone mad
so much so that they even bought dalali in cricket. Did any news paper published the news, what were all the reporters and journalists doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Luffy 500 said:


> Thanks for the link Kobirazz bro. I didn't know that such a thing happened. These awami dalal's have gone mad
> so much so that they even bought dalali in cricket. Did any news paper published the news, what were all the reporters and journalists doing?



prothom alo mentioned it

????? ????? ??? - ????? ???


----------



## Luffy 500

kobiraaz said:


> prothom alo mentioned it
> 
> ????? ????? ??? - ????? ???



This should have been major news but Prothom Baler alo showed it in brief. Really pathetic. Every single news outlet should have
covered it.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Oh India what a looser. A team which can't defend 290 from a Bangladesh has no right to say themselves a solid team. I never saw such a fragile bowling in my life. Not only fragile bowling but also *Auto Run machine*. Just like A RCS of SU30 with great RCS that can't defend JF17. Just a huge smoke to give Easy Runs.


----------



## Super Falcon

anyone can win india is favourite but pakistan should win if they play best their crickete


----------



## third eye

I wish some one would say Good quality cricket will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nemesis102

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Oh India what a looser. A team which can't defend 290 from a Bangladesh has no right to say themselves a solid team. I never saw such a fragile bowling in my life. Not only fragile bowling but also *Auto Run machine*. *Just like A RCS of SU30 with great RCS that can't defend JF17. Just a huge smoke to give Easy Runs*.





Billy Madison - Best insult ever! - YouTube


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Well its a competition between Pakistan bowling V India batting. Last time in world cup our bowling performed extraordinary.
Now, I hope Pakistan will grab all catches this time because Catches win Matches


----------



## kobiraaz

> before the match in Cricinfo



and some indians wonder why they are hated most by others...............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

third eye said:


> I wish some one would say Good quality cricket will win.



Infact I opened this thread to write that exactly..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cyph3r

Sachin 100th century and Indian Media report on team India after losing to Bangladesh


----------



## Tiger Awan

lolz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

That was 50 50... If I were the TV umpire I would had definitely declared this one not out..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

Emmie said:


> That was 50 50... If I were the TV umpire I would had definitely declared this one not out..



incase of 50-50 advantage goes to the batsman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Tiger Awan said:


> incase of 50-50 advantage goes to the batsman



Yeah thats exactly my point... Why wasn't the batsman given benefit of doubt?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Emmie said:


> That was 50 50... If I were the TV umpire I would had definitely declared this one not out..



If there is happy ending, then these things shouldn't be counted.. avoid..


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

BlackenTheSky said:


> If there is happy ending, then these things shouldn't be counted.. avoid..


What if Bangladesh would had bonus point. This decision matters.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Emmie said:


> Yeah thats exactly my point... Why wasn't the batsman given benefit of doubt?



and my point is Umpire was blind enough to not see that as a 50/50


----------



## Evil Flare

Emmie said:


> That was 50 50... If I were the TV umpire I would had definitely declared this one not out..




On the line is not out ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Aamir Zia said:


> On the line is not out ..


no the foot should cross the line


----------



## asad71

Areesh said:


> Do share the banners here.





Very sorry. I really do not know how to paste an image in this Forum.


----------



## asad71

Aamir Zia said:


> On the line is not out ..



The rule says, the benefit of doubt goes to the batsman. But we won anyway.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Doraemon said:


> Only tendulkar is responsible for such a humiliating loss.He swallowed too many deliveries to get the hundred.india would have easily gone past 330 had it not been for tendulkar's slow innings.maybe he thought that bangladesh are nothing in front of us and we will get them out below 200,so relax.Thanks to dhoni who took indian score past 280.
> The same kind of thing happened in the last game against lanka as well when gambhir and kohli,in pursuit of their centuries didn't up the scoring rate even after 40 overs even when they had 9 wickets in hand.india should have scored 325-330 in that game as well.No australian or south african would ever do that.Andrew Flintoff once got out against india looking for a six when he was on 99 in slog overs.


 I agree, Tedulkar deliberately played this inning while others have not done this deliberately. Fielding was also brilliant. Only responsibility goes towards tedulkar even he knew the Bowling weakness of his team in the absence of Zaheer khan and Harbhajan Singh.


----------



## Emmie

BlackenTheSky said:


> If there is happy ending, then these things shouldn't be counted.. avoid..



Dude, nowhere I related this to any conspiracy theory or something.. Question mark is on umpire and not on Indian team.. I don't think I would invite any controversy by bringing this decision in.



Voldemort said:


> no the foot should cross the line



Not exactly but yeah it has to be more towards stumps..


----------



## Pukhtoon

Aamir Zia said:


> On the line is not out ..




Na.. On the line is always OUT !!


----------



## alibaz

Aamir Zia said:


> On the line is not out ..



Line belongs to umpire, there has to be a portion of foot or bat just behind the line. Some times the thing goes so close that foot enters and bales go off in same frame, in that case benefit of doubt goes to batsman, probably this was case here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

i'm supporting pakistan tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

DarkPrince said:


> i'm supporting pakistan tomorrow



Thanks bro. 
Do you always support Cricket Pakistan or did you change your mind this time  ?


----------



## IndianArmy

India has too many odds for tomorrows match. Poor Bowling line up in a must win game. How more horrendous can it get?


----------



## untitled

IndianArmy said:


> India has too many odds for tomorrows match. Poor Bowling line up in a must win game. How more horrendous can it get?



They have one definite advantage though ... Pakistan's complacency


----------



## IndianArmy

pdf_shurtah said:


> They have one definite advantage though ... Pakistan's complacency



Well that is not gonna be an odd , its an Advantage when against India.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

IndianArmy said:


> India has too many odds for tomorrows match. Poor Bowling line up in a must win game. How more horrendous can it get?


Pakistan fielding is very Bad from the first match in the history. They have habit to drop baby catches in pressure situation.
Bowling is our double weapon but you have batting and athletic fielders.
Catches win the matches


----------



## DarkPrince

pdf_shurtah said:


> Thanks bro.
> Do you always support Cricket Pakistan or did you change your mind this time  ?



well i always support pakistan after bangladesh of course

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

IndianArmy said:


> India has too many odds for tomorrows match. Poor Bowling line up in a must win game. How more horrendous can it get?



India: Poor bowling, great batting
Pakistan: Great bowling, horrible batting

That's the actual situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahi25

yesterdays match was lost due to some good bangladeshi batting and much more poor bowling by india!!i dont understand why the hell ashok dinda was given a chance??and why jadeja and rohit are in the squad??bring manoj in place of rohit and ohh god pls make yuvraj available top take place of this jaddu!!zaheer ko kya hua hai bhai log???vinay was also bowling well..why was he rested???


----------



## kobiraaz

Mushfiqur Rahim the boss!  ... 







And tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

Lolz, Wah Indian media

Indian Media before & After Match vs BANGLADESH | My Blog | VideofyMe


----------



## Kinetic

darkinsky said:


> so called world champions



The world champions beat you to be world champion as well as Asia cup champion.  We are not out of the game yet, hold for a day. Don't find yourself as the sole loser tomorrow. Its game. You didn't beat us.



Al-zakir said:


> Bakhuda, I would like to see the faces of Indians right now. Some of them may be admitted to Hospital after the defeat. I don't care if we loose rest of the games. For me we already won.






Al-zakir said:


> This win prove that general Bangladeshi dislike Indians. Our players usually play harder to beat Indians.





Al-zakir said:


> Pakistan is also our team. No fun when we play against Pakistan. Our players look up to Pakistani players like Afridi.


 
This one is above any comment, bakhuda!!!  bakhuda.....  I like these hard words and feeling.


----------



## American Pakistani

Inshallah Pakistan will win. Pakistani batsmen must take full advantage of poor indian bowling & hopefully Pakistani world best bowlers will be able to destroy indian batting lineup.


----------



## lightoftruth

correct the spelling of Dhoni IN THE POLL
@ TOPIC INDIA GOING TO WIN.


----------



## American Pakistani

Kinetic said:


> The world champions beat you to be world champion as well as Asia cup champion.  We are not out of the game yet, hold for a day. Don't find yourself as the sole loser tomorrow. Its game. You didn't beat us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is above any comment, bakhuda!!!  bakhuda.....  I like these hard words and feeling.



Wait for Pakistani bowlers to crush your batting lineup.


----------



## Kinetic

American Pakistani said:


> Wait for Pakistani bowlers to crush your batting lineup.



*As you are so sure, congrats in advance for the win tomorrow.* lol 

BTW you never learn. I was here when India and Pakistan meet at Asia cup as well as World cup. So many hi-jumps from your side before the matches resulting in retreats after the matches. 

So hold on for a day, this is nothing more than a game where both teams are strong and has equal chances of win. Enjoy the match.


----------



## kobiraaz

Zakii said:


> haha Sohail Ahmed (azizi of Hasb e Haal) was dancing today after Bangladesh won the cricket match (watch at 00:20 seconds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole Pakistani nation is cheering each other as if Pakistan won it :O



lol bondhu re bol kaar suru ho jaaa o bangla dance hain  ...


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

Kinetic said:


> *As you are so sure, congrats in advance for the win tomorrow.* lol
> 
> BTW you never learn. I was here when India and Pakistan meet at Asia cup as well as World cup. So many hi-jumps from your side before the matches resulting in retreats after the matches.
> 
> So hold on for a day, this is nothing more than a game where both teams are strong and has equal chances of win. Enjoy the match.


 Kid you can,t win. Mark my Word. You can,t win. In world cup we out You 2 times in one match but due to 6 droppedcatches we lost. Fielding is improved now. Baby we can out you 3 times in a day. Forget about win.


----------



## zip

If india had won last match > india vs pak final 

and now if we win next match it is still 50:50
because if bangla beats srilanka then it will go to final irrespective of run rate 

it seems yesterday we lost the cup ...so bad


----------



## Emmie

Haroon rafeeq said:


> Kid you can,t win. Mark my Word. You can,t win. In world cup we out You 2 times in one match but due to 6 droppedcatches we lost. Fielding is improved now. Baby we can out you 3 times in a day. Forget about win.



I respect your love towards your team... But let us not pretend like invincible, we are bit weak in our batting lineup.. India are a good cricketing side, they will try everything possible to remain in the tournament. I am positive we all going to watch quality cricket tomorrow, may the best team win and may the best team be Pakistan.. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

Pakistan will surely trounce India tomorrow. Indian team is somehow demoralized and have to carry the extra weight of heavyweights like Sachin who should have retired couple of years back. Due to his presence in the crease India cannot score as fast as it should. Eventually in the final we are looking forward to meeting Pakistan.


----------



## zip

Pathetic bowling we got ..
No sehwag, no yuvraj still batting seems strongest of four ..
Chasing the total would be ideal .. Pakistans bowling is not half good as it was once ...when they had wasim,wapar,saplain,shoib great bowlers and fighters 
pakistan team seems well organized unlike india ..coach and captain should be appreciated ..

My guess is 55:45 in indias favour .. But these days our team has become unpredictable


----------



## zip

For the people who are advocating for sachins retirement that too two years back ..
Just check his stat of last two years ..although he is out of form still he will beat your best performed batsmans stat in last two years ..so keep shut your illogical logic


----------



## DRaisinHerald

zip said:


> so keep shut your illogical logic



If it's logic, it can't be illogical and if it's illogical, it surely can't be logic


----------



## Emmie

Dunya News: Cricket:-Loadshedding to halt for Pak-India ODI...



> As Pakistan faces India in the Asia Cup match on Sunday, PM Gilani has ordered the Water and Power Ministry that there should be carried out no electric loadshedding so that the cricket-lovers could enjoy the game uninterrupted.
> 
> The match to be played in Dhaka, Bangladesh is expected to be a tough contest, while Pakistan has been declared favourite.


----------



## kobiraaz

nasir our future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Illogical for the world and logical for some braindead


----------



## Syed Naved

Karachiite said:


> I think Pakistan will beat India in the 1st match but lose the final. I just have a gut feeling since Pakistan always loses the important matches.
> 
> But will be interesting to see who the local Bangladeshis will support. They will most likely support India.


Absolutely Wrong , Local Banglashi Support Is For Pakistan Only,You Will Again See Like Wc Tommorrow  



mahi25 said:


> yesterdays match was lost due to some good bangladeshi batting and much more poor bowling by india!!i dont understand why the hell ashok dinda was given a chance??and why jadeja and rohit are in the squad??bring manoj in place of rohit and ohh god pls make yuvraj available top take place of this jaddu!!zaheer ko kya hua hai bhai log???vinay was also bowling well..why was he rested???


 Shakib's Out Was Not An Out , India Want To Win By Unfair Means , So they Lost


----------



## aamerjamal

unfortunatly
shantoo ka shatak bhi kam na ayaa....
khud to shatakoon ka shatak banaya per baharat ko duniya main badnam karwaya

( no copyright issue for indian TV channels ) 

waiting for 1:00 PM


----------



## Syed Naved

pdf_shurtah said:


> Thanks bro.
> Do you always support Cricket Pakistan or did you change your mind this time  ?


 PAkistan Is My All time favourite and I wish on my birthday I get the appropriate gift from my all time favourite team , insha allah , pakistan only pakistan will be victorious



aamerjamal said:


> unfortunatly
> shantoo ka shatak bhi kam na ayaa....
> khud to shatakoon ka shatak banaya per baharat ko duniya main badnam karwaya
> 
> ( no copyright issue for indian TV channels )
> 
> waiting for 1:00 PM


Insha ALLAH , Pakistan will be victorious tommorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Areesh

Syed Naved said:


> PAkistan Is My All time favourite and I wish on my birthday I get the appropriate gift from my all time favourite team , insha allah , pakistan only pakistan will be victorious
> 
> Insha ALLAH , Pakistan will be victorious tommorrow



Thanks for your support bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joekrish

Today is D day, let the best team win and let the match be an interesting one like all India Pakistan matches.


----------



## Syed Naved

Areesh said:


> Thanks for your support bro.


 Bhai , Bachpan sy leke aaj tak maine sirf ek he team ko support kia , vo hai pakistan , aur aj jab on 18th mera birthday hai , khuda ko main sir yahi keh raha hoon , pakistan ko jeeta de.on every aspect it would be the best gift for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Pakistan will win Insh'Allah. Pakistan will have the back up of home like crowd and Indians morale has been destroyed by Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syed Naved

MOST INTERESTING PART WOULD BE PPL WILL GIVE PAKISTAN BROTHERLY SUPPORT ,HOMELAND SUPPORT AND WITH THE BLESSINGS OF ALLMIGHTY ALLAH PAKISTAN WILL BE VICTORIOUS 
INSHA ALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

It's screwed up that match will start around 4 AM(USA). I can not watch the game.


----------



## Syed Naved

DONT WORRY ZAKIR BHAI , WE WILL GIVE U UPADATE :d :d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

*Pakistan squad*
*Misbah-ul-Haq*, Abdur Rehman, Aizaz Cheema, Asad Shafiq, Azhar Ali, Hammad Azam, Mohammad Hafeez, Nasir Jamshed, Saeed Ajmal, Sarfraz Ahmed, Shahid Afridi, Umar Akmal, Umar Gul, Wahab Riaz, Younis Khan*

*India squad**
MS Dhoni*, V Kohli, R Ashwin, AB Dinda, G Gambhir, RA Jadeja, P Kumar, IK Pathan, YK Pathan, SK Raina, R Sharma, RG Sharma, SR Tendulkar, MK Tiwary, R Vinay Kumar*


----------



## darkinsky

too many threads, its not a semi final


----------



## fawwaxs

Get ready for the much-awaited match of the Asia Cup Pakistan vs India


----------



## Insaan

There is already a thread called 'Asia Cup 2012' please go there, thanks...


----------



## Hyde

Insaan said:


> There is already a thread called 'Asia Cup 2012' please go there, thanks...



Don't worry, many PDF members have a habit of creating another thread for the same topic. If I merge this thread to the sticky Asia cup 2012, someone else is going to create again. So I would take no action and let people decide where they want to discuss about Asia cup... and merge this thread to sticky Asia cup once the match is over

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Insaan

This is no joke... Look what Kholi is doing...






Source: The Spin | Kohli's curses will only raise the hecklers during Australia v India | Sport | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Al-zakir

Tiger Awan said:


> lolz.



444,,, Bangladesh par bomb barsenge........


----------



## DarkPrince

Al-zakir said:


> 444,,, Bangladesh par bomb barsenge........



lagta hai bomb backfire ho gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Go Pakistan! Pakistan complete 3 victories and Insh Allah final will be Bangladesh vs Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

what time start for the match?





*EDIT:* 3 hours left!


----------



## rai_kamal

Lighting_Fighter said:


> Go Pakistan! Pakistan complete 3 victories and Insh Allah final will be Bangladesh vs Pakistan.


For that, bangladesh will have to defeat srilanka..And they r desaprate to win that single match...


----------



## rockstarIN

Equal chance guys....


----------



## rockstarIN

Dear All

Please post here please instead of other threads...


----------



## India defense

India is going to win....


----------



## Ammyy

rockstar said:


> Dear All
> 
> Please post here please instead of other threads...



Commmmon yar its India vs Pakistan ..... sab chalta hai


----------



## rockstarIN

Teams

Ashok Dinda was all over the place against Bangladesh, going for 38 off 5.2 overs, so India could consider bringing back Vinay Kumar, if he recovers from injury. There's still no indication that Manoj Tiwary, who has warmed the bench for so long he may have set it on fire, will get a game.

India 1 Gautam Gambhir, 2 Sachin Tendulkar, 3 Virat Kohli, 4 Rohit Sharma, 5 MS Dhoni, 6 Suresh Raina, 7 Ravindra Jadeja/Yusuf Pathan, 8 Irfan Pathan, 9 R Ashwin, 10 Ashok Dinda/R Vinay Kumar, 11 Praveen Kumar

With Shahid Afridi not in the best of form with the bat, Pakistan are likely to play an extra batsman, with Umar Akmal taking the wicketkeeping gloves.

Pakistan 1 Mohammad Hafeez, 2 Nasir Jamshed, 3 Younis Khan, 4 Umar Akmal (wk), 5 Misbah-ul-Haq (capt), 6 Asad Shafiq, 7 Hammad Azam, 8 Shahid Afridi, 9 Umar Gul, 10 Saeed Ajmal, 11 Aizaz Cheema

Stats and Trivia

The head-to-head record between the two sides in the Asia Cup stands at 4-4.

India have the better head-to-head record in matches played in Bangladesh, winning five and losing three

From Cricinfo


----------



## kingkobra

have to work on sunday  
I am going to sports bar at eve to watch the match though 
India has to win or i am permanently going to strike out Cricket from my list of favorite games


----------



## India defense

JonAsad said:


> Pakistan gona win. No doubt..
> Let sachin score his 50th one day century.. And we will win..



Sachin has made 49 century in ODI and India lost only 14 times when Sachin made century. So be careful what you ask for....
His winning centuries are more than 2nd place Ponting's entire ODI centuries (30 century)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

Todays forecast:
India will win..sachin will score his 101 th ton


----------



## rockstarIN

Pakistan is half relieved coz Sewag is not there..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

India has recent past and present working in its favor but sadda dil wadda ay  We will still play for our future!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

India should look to win with a bonus point, that makes India as a clear finalist..


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Android

Today this thread is going to make a double century of pages


----------



## Awesome

rockstar said:


> Pakistan is half relieved coz Sewag is not there..



And Zaheer... But more dangerous are Gambhir, Raina and Kohli. Aur kabhi chalein ya nahi, but kambakht Pakistan ke khilaaf they always click.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Here are stats:

Pakistan Batting: *Poor*
India batting: *Excellent*

Pakistan Fielding: *Poor*
India Fielding: *Excellent*

Pakistan bowling: *Excellent*
India bowling : *Poor*

India crowd advantage: *Very Good*
Pakistan crowd advantage:*Very Good*

India recent Tour performance *Poor*
Pakistan recent Tour performance *Satisfactory*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The HBS Guy

Asim Aquil said:


> And Zaheer... But more dangerous are Gambhir, Raina and Kohli. Aur kabhi chalein ya nahi, but kambakht Pakistan ke khilaaf they always click.



Khoon ki dushmani hai bhai!


----------



## VelocuR

*Match begins in: 0:40 minutes left!* 
5th Match: India v Pakistan at Dhaka, Mar 18, 2012 | Live Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Live match between Pakistan vs India in HD on youtube for those who dont have it on TV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bharthi

Pakistan have win the toss and they will bat first


----------



## WARRANT

380 is a normal score with Indian bowling.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

pak won toss and bats first


----------



## VelocuR

*Live Stream*

Live streaming: India vs. Pakistan Asia cup 2012 | International Reporter

Pakistan vs India 5th ODI Live Streams Asia Cup 2012

*PTV Sport*
http://www.internationalreporter.co...aming-of-india-vs-pakistan-asia-cup-2012.html


----------



## Don Jaguar

Raja.Pakistani said:


> pak won toss and bats first



Perfect!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Very bad decision by Misbah. It was already raining from 2 days. Pak should field first.
Anyway, Now pak need to make 250-260 runs to win this match. Anything less than 250 is chaseable.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Free Live Cricket Streams | TheCricket TV: Channel 1


----------



## kobiraaz

Koilash my favorite singer..


----------



## Impasse

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Live match between Pakistan vs India in HD on youtube for those who dont have it on TV


 
Dude can you give me some other link, internet not doing justice with me.. Some faster low quality link.. thanks


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Very bad decision by Misbah. It was already raining from 2 days. Pak should field first.
> Anyway, Now pak need to make 250-260 runs to win this match. Anything less than 250 is chaseable.



no its good decision considering our difficulty in chasing and also our bowling is good


----------



## Che Guevara

pakistan win the toss and gonna bat first


----------



## Don Jaguar

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Very bad decision by Misbah. It was already raining from 2 days. Pak should field first.
> Anyway, Now pak need to make 250-260 runs to win this match. *Anything less than 250 is chaseable*.



Are you sure!!!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Impasse said:


> Dude can you give me some other link, internet not doing justice with me.. Some faster low quality link.. thanks



http://www.crictime.com/watch-live-cricket-streaming.htm


----------



## Don Jaguar

Impasse said:


> Dude can you give me some other link, internet not doing justice with me.. Some faster low quality link.. thanks



Free Live Cricket Streams | TheCricket TV: Channel 1


----------



## VelocuR

http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/165945-who-will-win-sunday-pakistan-vs-india-asia-cup-2.html#post2710358

More links 



> *Live Stream*
> 
> Live streaming: India vs. Pakistan Asia cup 2012 | International Reporter
> 
> Pakistan vs India 5th ODI Live Streams Asia Cup 2012
> 
> *PTV Sport*
> http://www.internationalreporter.co...aming-of-india-vs-pakistan-asia-cup-2012.html


----------



## kobiraaz

you know, many people were angry after last game as no one was allowed to carry stick for flag inside the stadium, but somehow that indian supporter painted indian flag always carried stick!!hmmm


----------



## India defense

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Here are stats:
> 
> Pakistan Batting: *Poor*
> India batting: *Excellent*
> 
> Pakistan Fielding: *Poor*
> India Fielding: *Excellent*
> 
> Pakistan bowling: *Excellent*
> India bowling : *Poor*
> 
> India crowd advantage: *Very Good*
> Pakistan crowd advantage:*Very Good*
> 
> India recent Tour performance *Poor*
> Pakistan recent Tour performance *Satisfactory*



Nice Analysis....but it proves that India should win today's match


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Raja.Pakistani said:


> no its good decision considering our difficulty in chasing and also our bowling is good


But Pitch is Damp due to Raining. Same pitch of 1st ODI, but lot slower and Damp.


----------



## Areesh

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Very bad decision by Misbah. It was already raining from 2 days. Pak should field first.
> Anyway, Now pak need to make 250-260 runs to win this match. Anything less than 250 is chaseable.



Very good decision. You know our batting. They can make even a target of 190 something like 300. Bowling is our strength and we need to give it a chance. Even if their is some moisture in the pitch it would be eliminated with the passage of time and the pitch would become easy to bat. So good decision. Bowling first would be too audacious.


----------



## VelocuR

Pakistan batting FIRST is my favorite, it give us confidences and warm up.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Peaceful Civlian said:


> But Pitch is Damp due to Raining. Same pitch of 1st ODI, but lot slower and Damp.


 
they will also bat on same pitch


----------



## India defense

Dhoni never wins toss


----------



## EagleEyes

Continue here: http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricke...tch-india-v-pakistan-dhaka-mar-18-2012-a.html


----------



## Areesh

Dedicating this song to Pak team.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

India defense said:


> Nice Analysis....but it proves that India should win today's match


Pakistan have Less pressure today But India need to win this match even the high pressure to get bonus point.


----------



## kobiraaz

RaptorRX707 said:


> I expect Bangladeshis members should support India their favorite god! What changed their minds?


 
Hehehe love you brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Head to Head Record 126 ODI matches!







who is better records? 

(caught this record from live stream)


----------



## genmirajborgza786

pak just hit 44444444444444444


----------



## Android

Bowling hasn't been good so far


----------



## Devil Soul

3x4 from Nasir 

4 from Hafeez now


----------



## Evil Flare

Alex: "I can't really understand Pakistan's strategy here. They got seven bowlers that are capable of bowling 10 overs each while batting still remain the biggest worry for them. Hopefully Whatmore will rectify this very soon."


Hahahaha


----------



## mahi25

what can i say about indias bowling?????/its very very difficult to understand why the hell dinda is still playing.....umesh ishant kahan gaye???120-130 kmph is not a wicket taking bowler!!saale is tarah bowling karenge to 350 ban na tay hai


----------



## Devil Soul

Appeal for LBW.. missing Leg Stump
25/0


----------



## WARRANT

Mig -29..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

mig 29 flying by !
what was that all about


----------



## WARRANT

bangla showing they have some planes...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

BAF MIG-29 Hovering over the stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

I am going to buy Groceries  .. be back in 30 minutes


----------



## soul hacker

hey MIG 29 what are you doing there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

It is common big show in stadium where there is airforce (i.e MIG29) flying around to impress audiences.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

RaptorRX707 said:


> Head to Head Record 126 ODI matches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who is better records?
> 
> (caught this record from live stream)


This was in the presence of Dream team. Amir Sohail, Saeed Anwar, Inzimam, Miandad, Wasim Akram, Waqar younis, Saqlain. What a ideal combination.


----------



## Awesome

Bring Parveen back


----------



## Devil Soul

30/0 5 ovr


----------



## kobiraaz

Nothing like this. Whole march is for training . it will end in 26th march by military parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

I am dependent on cricinfo and you guys, is the ball swinging or something? Dinda ko itna phaske kyun khail rahay hain


----------



## rockstarIN

Can anybody insert a photo of Mig flying over the stadium?


----------



## kobiraaz

So Raptor what do you think? People supporting india or pakistan?


----------



## mahi25

aahhhh atleast they have pulled back things a little


----------



## Awesome

That too with Dinda! The worst bowler against the Bangladeshis


----------



## Bratva

Why you always remember those low scoring games which Pakistan Lost. Ramiz Raja owning Laxman


----------



## mahi25

he is bowling quick today and see the difference!!!!pathan and praveen doesnt have pace and in sub continent conditions they are very ordinarylooking bowler!!zaheeer bhai kahan ho?????


----------



## kingkobra

if india did not have these awesome fielders then score would have been different by now


----------



## rockstarIN

Asim Aquil said:


> I am dependent on cricinfo and you guys, is the ball swinging or something? Dinda ko itna phaske kyun khail rahay hain



Can get live streaming thru internet


----------



## mahi25

our hero in action again...come on virat!!i bet u he is going to be a very very great player of all time


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

kingkobra said:


> if india did not have these awesome fielders then score would have been different by now


 
correct..4 or 5 boundaries already been saved by fielders


----------



## Devil Soul

65% humidity

444444444444444


----------



## VelocuR

kobiraaz said:


> So Raptor what do you think? People supporting india or pakistan?



I see, most Bangladeshis fans supports Pakistan and I can hear their cheers and screams. 




Peaceful Civlian said:


> This was in the presence of Dream team. Amir Sohail, Saeed Anwar, Inzimam, Miandad, Wasim Akram, Waqar younis, Saqlain. What a ideal combination.



I missed them alot especially Saeed Anwar the real soldier.


----------



## kobiraaz

Lol khushboo Sunduz and neha just saw them on Tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soul hacker

Asim Aquil said:


> I am dependent on cricinfo and you guys, is the ball swinging or something? Dinda ko itna phaske kyun khail rahay hain



watching on PTV sports, dainda lining achy rakh raha hai sirf ye baat hai........


----------



## Devil Soul

41/0 9ovr.......


----------



## mahi25

any membner can identify that fighter jet???


----------



## Awesome

rockstar said:


> Can get live streaming thru internet



Yeah I can, but its against company policy, so I will respect that.


----------



## drunken-monke

Excellent start by Pakistan.. Although the ball did something nipping back or outwards... batsman held their nerve and are bating excellently.. India have to bounce back or Pakistan would definitely set a huge target for India..


----------



## WAQAS119

Mig 21....................!


----------



## soul hacker

i think MIG 29 creating sonic boom so that to disturb PAKISTANI players


----------



## jetti

this match is fixed.. dont waste time guys go and study or go and work


----------



## Awesome

These people suck at getting the singles and doubles.


----------



## Devil Soul

full toss & gone for FOUR..... Nasir timed it well


----------



## rockstarIN

The point is IK Pathan bowls a loose delivery....any school kid can play...pathetic full toss..


----------



## Awesome

jetti said:


> this match is fixed.. dont waste time guys go and study or go and work



Fixed for who to win?


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

Going nice. No need to take extra risk.


----------



## Awesome

Chalo ji Pathan full toss maarna shuru hua.


----------



## Devil Soul

FOUR from Hafeez & thats 50 for PAK & 50 partnership
51/0 10 ovr


----------



## VelocuR

Nasir Jamsed #77 is monster! 

I definitely like the slow, calm, control, confidences by Pakistan batting instead boom boom.....

-----------------------------
I notice about Sachin Tendulkar, did he get hair surgery to make more styles or straight hair styles from curly??


----------



## soul hacker

Asim Aquil said:


> Chalo ji Pathan full toss maarna shuru hua.


hahahahaha WASE AGER boom boom ke samne mare to maza bhi ay


----------



## Devil Soul

so for nothing for the bowlers in the pitch... perfect batting track..


----------



## mahi25

bowling ki haalat to dekho....10th over me hi part time spinner......ha ha ha !!aur wahi part time bowler full time bowler se badhia bowling karega!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Nasir jamshed seem mature batsman look like inzi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

7 runs bhaag bhaag kar hi le liay


----------



## rockstarIN

The power play still on?

I feel Pakistan should have opted for bowling first.....


----------



## Areesh

Sachin's new hair style is cr@p. Old one was better.

Too many part time bowlers in Indian team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Jango

Great start for pakistan, 12 or so overs gone, 65 odd runs scored, and singles and doubles are being taken well.

A score of around 250 or so would be good, current run rate is above 5.


----------



## Areesh

Runs coming easily for Pakistan. Good stuff.


----------



## Devil Soul

67/0 13 over..


----------



## WAQAS119

Asim Aquil said:


> 7 runs bhaag bhaag kar hi le liay



6 runs bhaag bhaag kar lay liye phir say.


----------



## Emmie

Pakistanis batsmen are looking good today... So far so good


----------



## WAQAS119

Part timers during first 20 overs....


----------



## Awesome

Emmie said:


> Pakistanis batsmen are looking good today... So far so good



Shhh. In the words of Azizi, aisi baaton se yeh shokhay hojatay hain. Chup chaap dekho, and dua-ein parhti (woman right?) jayiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

huge appeal for LBW.. not given


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Horrible Umpiring. This was clearly out but not given. Lucky Jamshed


----------



## Devil Soul

76/0 14 overs


----------



## WAQAS119

9 of the over.


----------



## Zabaniyah

genmirajborgza786 said:


> mig 29 flying by !
> what was that all about



There was a mild earthquake in the morning. They were moving them around just to be safe. 

Hell, it'd be cool to have MiGs flying over such an explosive match 

Pakistan vs. India, and we have an earthquake. Coincidence?


----------



## fd24

Emmie said:


> Pakistanis batsmen are looking good today... So far so good



bro - we only seen 2 of them! - lets hope we dont get a chance to see number 3!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

9 off the over, the Indian part timers are not really doing well.

Hope this continues, good sensible batting, no big hits, just sensible batting.


----------



## Emmie

I love Sunil Gavaskar, he's such an unbiased commentator.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

same here...relying on crickinfo.


----------



## WAQAS119

3rd part timer introduced within first 20 overs??


----------



## Areesh

Good work Pakistan. Keep it going.Shabash


----------



## Jango

Just saw this now, Sarfraz Ahmed out and Wahab Riaz in, so Umar Akmal the wickie, nice step there, specialist bowler.

Wahab Riaz, GUL< Cheema, Ajmal, Hafeez, Afridi, excellent bowling line up.


----------



## jetti

Asim Aquil said:


> Fixed for who to win?


that i dont kow.. do you know who is going to win on wwf when you see it


----------



## Safriz

obviouly i support pakistan.
but its always great fun to see pak-india playing against each other....
no other fixture is this much enjoyable.


----------



## Awesome

nuclearpak said:


> Just saw this now, Sarfraz Ahmed out and Wahab Riaz in, so Umar Akmal the wickie, nice step there, specialist bowler.
> 
> Wahab Riaz, GUL< Cheema, Ajmal, Hafeez, Afridi, excellent bowling line up.



WE have 7 bowlers, 7 batsmen and a wicket keeper. 15 roles fitted into 11 players 

In such times India often gives the ball to Tendulkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Asim Aquil said:


> WE have 7 bowlers, 7 batsmen and a wicket keeper. 15 roles fitted into 11 players
> 
> In such times India often gives the ball to Tendulkar



Strength in depth, just look at the Indian part timers here right now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

83 for 0 - great start... Just realized there are 19 members and 84 guests on this thread - didnt realize there was so much pyar for Pakistan v India!


----------



## The HBS Guy

Asim Aquil said:


> WE have 7 bowlers, 7 batsmen and a wicket keeper. 15 roles fitted into 11 players
> 
> In such times India often gives the ball to Tendulkar



Sorry, we forgot you have fielded 11 supermen.


----------



## Jango

AND THATS FOUR!!!!!

and now a wide,

and three runs now!!!

8 off 2 alls


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> Just saw this now, Sarfraz Ahmed out and Wahab Riaz in, so Umar Akmal the wickie, nice step there, specialist bowler.
> 
> Wahab Riaz, GUL< Cheema, Ajmal, Hafeez, Afridi, excellent bowling line up.



Gooood.... Thats a pleasant reveal for me, I don't like this sarfraz fellow.


----------



## Devil Soul

11 OFF ASHWIN 1ST OVER..


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

India is pretty much gong to lose this one . 

Good that we got to know it early , i can go out with friends now


----------



## Jango

Emmie said:


> Gooood.... Thats a pleasant reveal for me, I don't like this sarfraz fellow.


`

yeah, can't bat decently!!!


----------



## Safriz

this is good sensible criclet...RR 5.52 isnt bad..
hope they dont sliw down now.


----------



## Jango

nick_indian said:


> India is pretty much gong to lose this one .
> 
> Good that we got to know it early , i can go out with friends now



Have a good Sunday, thank you for joining this live transmission!!


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> `
> 
> yeah, can't bat decently!!!



Yeah, he's not even a good keeper..


----------



## Areesh

Great batting by Pakistan. Can't believe it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

lucky escape for hafeez & unlucky Dinda ... nearly bowled him, but its 4


----------



## Awesome

nuclearpak said:


> Have a good Sunday, thank you for joining this live transmission!!



Indian strength is in batting and chasing a 300 score is nothing big for India


----------



## Devil Soul

thats 50 for Hafeez........ Well Played


----------



## WAQAS119

I am having a tasty lunch. Anyone interested in Onion's Achaar can come and join me 
If not than Goga's Channay and Muhammadi's Nihari is on the offer too


----------



## Emmie

Wonderful knock professor, keep up the good work..


----------



## Areesh

Four...

100 up for Pakistan. Fifty for Jamshed.


----------



## Safriz

guys its too early to celebrate..
never under estimate indian cricket...they got world record holders.....they are no idiots.


----------



## Devil Soul

4 from Nisar & 50 for Jamshed


----------



## Evil Flare

4444444444444444


----------



## mikkix

Bhaiyooooooonnnnnn i have a breaking news for you...
Pak will win this match thanks to Indo Pak friendship and CBMS.
It is a fixed match just like world cup semi finals, 
yar ye match fixed hai, india loose to BD was also fixed.
Indian BCCI give a good gesture to BD board by giving them a victory which help BD board and players to earn some money from sponsors. I got it from a high rank board officials..
TC.


----------



## Awesome

InshAllah, centuries next!


----------



## WAQAS119

Jamshed 50 of 47!!!!!!!!! good strike rate.


----------



## Evil Flare

Please God ... 350 +

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Awesome wrist work there by Jamsheed... Much needed 50.


----------



## Jango

50 up for both batsmen, 100 up for Pakistan, and best of all, the look on Dhoni's face is priceless!


----------



## VelocuR

*100+ PARTNERSHIP* 

Hafeez's 50 runs should make to 200 runs !


----------



## Jango

safriz said:


> guys its too early to celebrate..
> never under estimate indian cricket...they got world record holders.....they are no idiots.



Nobody here doing any celebrations just yet, just congratulating the half centuries of Hafeez and Jamshed, sensible batting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Pakistan should play faster now..its a very good batting pitch


----------



## Jango

wide by pathan


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

.Remember India have Brilliant batting Linup. They are also known for Good for chasing Runs


----------



## Evil Flare

7 Bowlers tried .


----------



## trident2010

Good batting till now. Hope pakistan make big score. Will be interesting run chase. Go India !!


----------



## WAQAS119

Peaceful Civlian said:


> .Remember India have Brilliant batting Linup. They are also known for Good chasing Runs



Don't remember anything. *JUST ENJOY BATTING.*


----------



## Jango

and thats another four!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

444444444444444444

another 4444444444444444444


----------



## Emmie

Waoooooooooooooo..... Professor on fire..


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

wow thats what i am asking for haha


----------



## WAQAS119

Irfan getting some serious hammering........


----------



## Jango

and another four to pathan on consecutive shots, again, look on DHonis face!!!

short and wide, thats punished.

15 off the over.


----------



## Evil Flare

13 of the over


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

last 3 over 36 runs wow


----------



## onepost

Club level bowling by India ...no pace . no swing , no spin ...Pakistani batsman should start big hitting now.....India is down


----------



## Emmie

Pakistan-India match aur PDF, waoo! best combination one can ever have in life.


----------



## VelocuR

No Indians members here?????


----------



## Awesome

Dhoni gandh kar raha hai na, ek ek over ki bhi koi spell hoti hai?

2 boundaries par jaye kisi ko woh bowler change kardeta hai.

But saanu ki?


----------



## WAQAS119

Jennifer Lopez Hit The Floor...........


----------



## Emmie

self delete


----------



## indian_jigar

This bowling lineup is a joke. No Zaheer, Harbhajan, Yuvraj, umesh, munaf, nehra, ishant is really hurting us. Probably worse than the likes of Ireland in terms of bowling.


----------



## Awesome

Abhi Dhoni ko Praveen Kumar yaad aana hai


----------



## WAQAS119

Economy Rates:::::::::::::::::::::::

P Kumar 8.50	
IK Pathan	6.50	
AB Dinda	4.40	
SK Raina	6.50 
RG Sharma	6.00 
YK Pathan	5.00 
R Ashwin	6.50


----------



## Safriz

its time to start hitting big shots.


----------



## Evil Flare

444444444444444444


----------



## Jango

And another four,

Agree with Asim, Dhoni is not really helping his bowlers.


----------



## Awesome

Ideally big shots should come only after the 35th over from a Pak batting side, but this RR is good.


----------



## Bratva

indian_jigar said:


> This bowling lineup is a jok*e. No Zaheer, Harbhajan, Yuvraj, umesh, munaf, nehra*, ishant is really hurting us. Probably worse than the likes of Ireland in terms of bowling.



Why arent they playing injured or what?


----------



## fd24

nuclearpak said:


> And another four,
> 
> Agree with Asim, Dhoni is not really helping his bowlers.



and the bowlers are not helping Dhoni - they are obviously not bowling to their set field - and of course im not complaining!


----------



## WAQAS119

Double wide ::


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> And another four,
> 
> Agree with Asim, Dhoni is not really helping his bowlers.



Actually he's helping... I reckon he's following the advice of Rameez Raja.. Rameez says Dhoni must try something unique, something unheard-of.

Now Sachin!!


----------



## Jango

superkaif said:


> and the bowlers are not helping Dhoni - they are obviously not bowling to their set field - and of course im not complaining!



nobody is

Shocking delivery from yusuf pathan!

And this is definitely not the time to hit big shots. After the 35th over, i.e powerplay.

Run rate is around 6, no problem.

bring on Afridi against this dire spin bowling, and this should be 300 or thereabout.

Misbah, Umar Akmal, clean hitters, Gul aka Akhrot can also hit em, and can Wahab Riaz.lets go the next ten overs with a maximum of 2 wickets lost and we are well settled.


----------



## Evil Flare

Now Sachin bowling .............


----------



## jetti

tendulkar has come.. now you guys are gone


----------



## WAQAS119

superkaif said:


> and the bowlers are not helping Dhoni - they are obviously not bowling to their *set field* - and of course im not complaining!



Set Field? 
He is changing fielding placemnet as if he gona get money for keeping his players dancing after every ball.


----------



## Jango

and Tendulkar in now.

OMG, the seventh bowler now?

Most of them part timers.


----------



## mikkix

Arey yaroooooooooon match fixed hai. jeet ki khushiyan start karlo abhi se.......
Who wants to bet on that with me.......


----------



## Jango

and thats four by hafeez to tendulkar!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

44444444444444


----------



## jetti

most f..k.d up


----------



## WAQAS119

TEN-dulkar hammered...


----------



## Jango

professor is giving a degree to India!!!


----------



## jetti

i think india is returning favour for WC semi final

tendulkar was gifted the wc , so he is bowling now ...

what is that ad song ''illi illi.. ad on neo tv.. very sexy


----------



## Jango

I will go an scream to the watchman in the lobby, who is BTW hearing the match on radio about the score if we cross 300!!!!!



jetti said:


> i think india is returning favour for WC semi final



Nah, ur bowling was terrific that day, batting let us down.


----------



## WAQAS119

It seems Dhoni gona give chance to all 11 players to try their balling skills.


----------



## Evil Flare

India have tried eight bowlers already


----------



## jetti

why are the bowling around the wickets


----------



## Sher Malang

If they reach 250 with no lose than be ready for a target between 350 - 400.


----------



## jetti

nuclearpak said:


> I will go an scream to the watchman in the lobby, who is BTW hearing the match on radio about the score if we cross 300!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, ur bowling was terrific that day, batting let us down.



Fixed match.. no doubt


----------



## Sher Malang

WAQAS119 said:


> It seems Dhoni gona give chance to all 11 players to try their balling skills.



Lol this is gross!


----------



## Jango

150 in 25.


----------



## Safriz

jetti said:


> Fixed match.. no doubt


 
no its not fixed......
pak team is playing exceptionally well..they have to cover for their poor performance against england.


----------



## Jango

jetti said:


> Fixed match.. no doubt



yeah right.

SMoke some weed man/

TENDULKAR DROPS IT!!!!!


----------



## jetti

pk dropped srt in wc, now he drops them


----------



## Evil Flare

sachin dropped the catch


----------



## mikkix

drop catch, a proof of fixed...


----------



## WARRANT

everybody is bowling except the indian coach.. dhoni should give 2 overs to umpires too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

*NASIR DROPPED BY TENDULKAR*


----------



## WAQAS119

Catch down = Confidence Down


----------



## Awesome

how was he dropped? halwa tha, ke nick hokay nikal gaya?


----------



## Emmie

Jamsheed dheyan see yar.. Tendulkar ko mat hurt karo, uss ne century banani hy..


----------



## Jango

that was a strong shot, half chance really, his finger is hurt now.

Stop this Bullshyte of fixing people.

Tough catch, fast shot, difficult chance.


----------



## Awesome

Have Gambhir and Kohli bowled previously?


----------



## Jango

Asim Aquil said:


> how was he dropped? halwa tha, ke nick hokay nikal gaya?



tendulkar bowling, jamshed with a powerful shot straight back to tendulkar, who gets two hands on it, but it was a powerful shot.

Hurts his finger.


----------



## Emmie

Tendulkar is off the field...


----------



## Evil Flare

Tendulkar injured


----------



## Awesome

Tendulkar retired hurt?


----------



## Evil Flare

Why crowd is so silent ?


----------



## jetti

nuclearpak said:


> yeah right.
> 
> SMoke some weed man/
> 
> *TENDULKAR DROPS IT*!!!!!



NOW TELL ME


----------



## fd24

Asim Aquil said:


> Have Gambhir and Kohli bowled previously?



Kholi can bowl - nedium pace. Ghambir - dont think so....


----------



## StingRoy

Yaar yeh Dhoni kab bowl karega... waiting to see that ...


----------



## WAQAS119

Asim Aquil said:


> Tendulkar retired hurt?



yeap.............


----------



## Emmie

jetti said:


> NOW TELL ME



That was bazooka...very tough catch

C'mon..


----------



## Awesome

superkaif said:


> Kholi can bowl - nedium pace. Ghambir - dont think so....



Woh dono bach gaye hain, unko bhi chance de doh.


----------



## WAQAS119

StingRoy said:


> Yaar yeh Dhoni kab bowl karega... waiting to see that ...



Still remember his long ZULFEEN when he bowled previously.


----------



## Jango

jetti said:


> NOW TELL ME



it was a tough chance, anybody will tell you that.

He is even off the field hurt now.



Asim Aquil said:


> Woh dono bach gaye hain, unko bhi chance de doh.



Dhoni payi jan ko bhul gaye, he should have a go at it as well.


----------



## mikkix

Indian media knows that the match is fixed,
is liye to unhon ne sting operation karke players or board ko warning dee, what sting operation??
a bookie was held caught and stated that semi finals were fixed and everybody knows that.
ye match fixed hai or media ne warning dee players ko aur board k dont do that otherwise nanga kardenge...
Believe it.............................


----------



## StingRoy

WAQAS119 said:


> Still remember his long ZULFEEN when he bowled previously.



Hahaaa... yeah I remember that day too... he's back with his long mane these days... so today might be my lucky day


----------



## Awesome

nuclearpak said:


> Dhoni payi jan ko bhul gaye, he should have a go at it as well.



Ab woh har over ke baad kit utaar pehn toh nahi kar sakta na.


----------



## fd24

Asim Aquil said:


> Woh dono bach gaye hain, unko bhi chance de doh.



Asim bhai - i saw Dhoni bowling a few months ago - he could be on next.....


----------



## jetti

teri pendi chakke


----------



## Evil Flare

sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Great going professor..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

F**k yea.............!


----------



## Evil Flare

Emmie said:


> Great going professor..




Why they call him professor ?


----------



## alibaz

I think 320 is within India's range. Somehow India has always relied more on batsmen than bowlers. Whenever they struck balance they won and whenever more pressure is on batsmen there is likely a problem.


----------



## fd24

Aamir Zia said:


> sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Aamir Bhai - i want to see more posts like this..... pure quality posting yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gowthamraj

So what is the score now


----------



## Emmie

Aamir Zia said:


> Why they call him professor ?



Because all the time he has to say a lot on cricket in dressing room..


----------



## Safriz

alibaz said:


> I think 320 is within India's range. Somehow India has always relied more on batsmen than bowlers. Whenever they struck balance they won and whenever more pressure is on batsmen there is likely a problem.


 
true..
pakistan is safe only after 350


----------



## Emmie

superkaif said:


> Aamir Bhai - i want to see more posts like this..... pure quality posting yaar.



Hahahahahha...

Good one.. Hahahhahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Aamir Zia said:


> Why they call him professor ?



Because analyzes everything, and thinks very hard, the brains of the team as one player put it.


----------



## gowthamraj

So whay is the score now?


----------



## jetti

safriz said:


> true..
> pakistan is safe only after 350



runs are enough, they why have 350 nukes? LOL


----------



## Evil Flare

Afridi should come next .. what you people say ?


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Yeh aaj bizti karaenge


----------



## alibaz

Aamir Zia said:


> Why they call him professor ?



They say that he has great cricketing sense and plays very important role in planning


----------



## WAQAS119

gowthamraj said:


> So whay is the score now?



Can't tell you now... Its a TOP SECRET.


----------



## Evil Flare

Jamshed has surpassed his highest score in ODIs. Making good use of this chance, in place of Imran farhat

Four again .


----------



## WAQAS119

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Yeh aaj bizti karaenge



Bwahahahaha.....................


----------



## fd24

Guys this is an incredible score. No team has ever chased 300 on this pitch. We should have faith in our bowlers which is our stronger suite. Lets just aim to get 300 to start - anything else is a bonus.


----------



## Jango

superkaif said:


> Aamir Bhai - i want to see more posts like this..... pure quality posing yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Its 6 am here and I have woken up to see Pakistan dominating India


----------



## Evil Flare

Risk free cricket played by Pakistan ... Is this really a Pakistani Team ?


----------



## alibaz

Aamir Zia said:


> Afridi should come next .. what you people say ?



Within 40 overs it should be Umar Akmal and after 40 only Afridi


----------



## VelocuR

now our battling wear helmets from caps.


----------



## kobiraaz

THEY CHEERING INDIA BHUA MEANS INDIA USELESS.


----------



## Jango

we have seven six specialist bowlers, including Afridi, Gul Hafee and AJmal, Cheema and Riaz can do some damage as well!!!


----------



## Emmie

184 for 0 in 30 overs.... Awesome figures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetti

aeee. get that mig to drop a bomb on the field.. we can have a brand new team for next season.


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan 184/0 30.0 Overs


----------



## Safriz

jetti said:


> runs are enough, they why have 350 nukes? LOL


 
lol....yes pakistan has got something with the number 350


----------



## Jango

Live streaming: India vs. Pakistan Asia cup 2012 | International Reporter

live stream link


----------



## Areesh

What a batting loving every moment of it.


----------



## Evil Flare

M Hafeez 95 ( 97 Balls )


----------



## gowthamraj

WAQAS119 said:


> Can't tell you now... Its a TOP SECRET.


 
Lol.. Using mobile.. Cricinfo fucks here


----------



## Jango

Come on, get that century!!


----------



## jetti

SRT is off the field.. bach gaye pakistani batters


----------



## Evil Flare

Hafeez on 96


----------



## Jango

strike rates of 98 and 101 for both batsmen


----------



## Emmie

gowthamraj said:


> Lol.. Using mobile.. Cricinfo fucks here



191 for 0... 31 overs


----------



## Evil Flare

gowthamraj said:


> Lol.. Using mobile.. Cricinfo fucks here




Install cricinfo App ...


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

It is excellent profession played by Pakistan batting, that's what we are waiting for. 

Damn perfect calm!


----------



## jetti

Karachiite said:


>



even chinese will be better i think


----------



## Devil Soul

dhoni have used 8 bowlers so far....


----------



## Jango

India in damage control now.


----------



## alibaz

jetti said:


> aeee. get that mig to drop a bomb on the field.. we can have a brand new team for next season.



Have a heart man, they are the same who won world cup for you. Some day they play good and some day no good. Secondly it's still a long way to go in This match. Show some sportsmanship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

Hafeez on 98 ...


----------



## Jango

Misbah yawning lol!!!!


----------



## gowthamraj

Aamir Zia said:


> Install cricinfo App ...


 thanks.. Installed now.. Its good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetti

if pakistan lose 1 wicket, they are all out.. WHY?

Because 1 pakistani = 10 Indians ...


----------



## Emmie

Yosuf Pathan looks to be 39 but his age is 29, why?


----------



## Evil Flare

Hafeez on 99


----------



## jetti

Emmie said:


> Yosuf Pathan looks to be 39 but his age is 29, why?


because he had the same birth registrar as Afridi's ...LOL


----------



## Jango

CENTURY!!!!!

CONGRATS MY MAIN MAN.


----------



## Devil Soul

100 for Hafeez


----------



## VelocuR

*Congratulation to Hafeeez*


----------



## Karachiite

Hafeez makes a century, take a bow sir!


----------



## Evil Flare

Congrats Hafeez

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

terrific 100... Congratulation..

What an inning, marvelous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetti

WELL DONE Hafeez!!! SRT learn how to hit a hundred with out a fuss

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

Emmie said:


> Yosuf Pathan looks to be 39 but his age is 29, why?



because cricketers ages always stop when they get to 29 - Waqar was on 29 for 6 years......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

Hafeez scored a century  

Nasir @ 92. 

Total 198/0 

32.1 overs.


----------



## alibaz

Congrats Hafeez, great century


----------



## Evil Flare

Nasir on 92 ...

Pakistan 199/0 (32.3 ov)

Pakistan RR 6.12


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Haroon rafeeq

Well played


----------



## Evil Flare

Nasir on 95


----------



## kobiraaz

CongratZ HAFEEZ. play 20-20 from here and score 400


----------



## Safriz

great sensible batting by hafeez...congrats.


----------



## Emmie

Can't understand why Jamsheed was overlooked for so many years!!?... He's such a good performer, classy wristy player.

Good comeback anyway..


----------



## The HBS Guy

This isn't looking too good for India.


----------



## darkinsky

looks to be a completely dead pitch


----------



## Jango

After 5seconds, TAKE A BOW SON TAKE A BOW.


----------



## Awesome

Cricinfo: Pakistan's highest opening stand is 228 v Zimbabwe between Hafeez himself and Farhat.

Kya hua koi update nahi araha, drinks?


----------



## fd24

Emmie said:


> Can't understand why Jamsheed was overlooked for so many years!!?... He's such a good performer, classy wristy player.
> 
> Good comeback anyway..



because our team had players that simply wouldnt move over - like Inzi, Yusuf, Younis Khan and the rest who almost had a closed circle. Misbah missed out on 6 years test cricket for the same reason - thats why we have a dip in our batting. All great players that just played 2 years too long.
Jamshed looks stress free and a great addition to the team - could be the missing opener we have been looking for!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Shabash Nasir. Score a ton quickly.


----------



## Devil Soul

NJ for 99.....


----------



## BATMAN

India vs. Pakistan matches are good omen for Indian minorities, they got chance to play.

Irfan Pathan otherwise is not included in Indian team

At the same time not good omen when Pakistan wins a match, because it angers TTP & RSS.


----------



## THE MASK




----------



## Evil Flare

Nasir on 99


----------



## alibaz

Congrats Nasir Jamshed for a great century


----------



## VelocuR

*Congratulllaaaaattttion to Jamsheeeed! *


----------



## Devil Soul

100 for NJ


----------



## Areesh

Nasir completes his century.


----------



## Emmie

Another 100 but this time by jamsheed...

Congratulations for your 1st 100.....


----------



## Jango

score 204 now i think, Jmashed on 98 i think now,

6 off 6 in this over, single on every ball, demoralizing for the team, because they have to change the field for the lefty and righty.


CENTURY!!!!!!

Take a bow son take a bow.

off 98 balls.


----------



## Evil Flare

Emmie said:


> Can't understand why Jamsheed was overlooked for so many years!!?... He's such a good performer, classy wristy player.
> 
> Good comeback anyway..




Well Imran Farhat's sussar in Selection committee , so real talent go unnoticed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Congratz nasir Jamshed. ipl bowlers ko bana diya galli ka bowler. Dekh lo BPL Batsman ko:s


----------



## Zabaniyah

Jamshed just scored a century. 

210/0. 34.1 overs


----------



## Evil Flare

Nasir's 100 ..


----------



## integra

They should go for boudaries now, getting slow.


----------



## The HBS Guy

Chalo koi nee!

World cup assi jit gaye, hun tusan Asia cup ton khushi manao!


----------



## Jango

record opening partnership in Asia cup.

Now 8 an over, and a total of round 350.

Batting powerplay up next.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Evil Flare

chalo bhai ... ab hitting karna Shru karo


----------



## Devil Soul

sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Evil Flare

sun li meri ... Sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Six by Jamshed over mid wicket


----------



## Emmie

sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Kaif bhai I hope I am posting quality posts, right?

Hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Emmie said:


> sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Kaif bhai I hope I am posting quality posts, right?
> 
> Hahahaha



*QWALTEEE POST YAAR - DO SOME MORE LIKE THIS YOU WILL BECOME SUPER THINK TANK!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Ok.. shutting down my PDF window for next 36 hours.. .. The environment is not gonna be good for Indian members for over a day now


----------



## Jango

quality ad on my stream!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

Power play 3 Taken


----------



## Karachiite

Maybe if Umar Akmal comes before the 40th over he might be able to smash half a century against these pathetic Indian bowlers as well.


----------



## THE MASK




----------



## VelocuR

Our every players- why they tend to bow ? 

Keep it private pleease!


----------



## Devil Soul

NJ have started to open up now..... 4 more to him


----------



## Evil Flare

4444444444444


----------



## Safriz

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Ok.. shutting down my PDF window for next 36 hours.. .. The environment is not gonna be good for Indian members for over a day now


 
well we are having a good time...not teasing indian members * i lied *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

what a shot


----------



## alibaz

Jamsed goes, great knock


----------



## Evil Flare

Out .. Nasir Jamshed


----------



## Devil Soul

NJ OUT .....................


----------



## Karachiite

Jamshed handing his wicket to the Indians . We need Akmal in here now!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

The crowd gave a big cheer for Hafiz getting out! -_o


----------



## Areesh

Out. good work boy. You have done your job


----------



## Jango

jamshed goes, bring on Afridi to pulverize this ashwin guy.


----------



## Awesome

chaar run se record reh gaya


----------



## Devil Soul

NJ 112 ... well played...


----------



## Emmie

He did his job....... Great inning, nice to see good cricket by a youngster..

Damage has been done.


----------



## Areesh

Koi baat nahi hota hai.


----------



## Awesome

Umar Akmal ko bhejo


----------



## fd24

Boys - i just remembered we got powerplay still to come!!!!!
Hope they dont forget


----------



## Jango

good job mate.

well done


----------



## Zabaniyah

Yep, NJ is out by Ashwin. 

But keep fightin  

224/1. Overs: 35.5


----------



## aakash_2410

Jamsehd gone!


----------



## kobiraaz

Nasir kinda plays like Inzi.... Slow but awsome.


----------



## Devil Soul

221/1 36 overs...


----------



## Emmie

Punjabbi Munda said:


> The crowd gave a big cheer for Hafiz getting out! -_o



Tabeyat theek hy? Hafeez kahan see out ho gya?


----------



## Evil Flare

superkaif said:


> Boys - i just remembered we got powerplay still to come!!!!!
> Hope they dont forget




this is PP3 .. 4 overs remain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Rameez Raja commentary kar raha hai?


----------



## VelocuR

Umar Akmal enter!


----------



## Areesh

Hafeez out sh!t yaar.


----------



## aakash_2410

Hafeez gone! 

I just started watching from last wicket and they lost 2 wickets.

Should have watched it from beginning.


----------



## Devil Soul

Hafeez OUT


----------



## mikkix

professor goes for teaching..


----------



## Emmie

Guys times now to take rest for a while... Indians are now going to jump in after a long pause

Hahahahah


----------



## Jango

hafeez goes.

Please let this not be a collapse!!!!

Misbah needed here to bring calm to the middle.


----------



## Karachiite

Afridi or Hammad needs to come in!


----------



## Awesome

aukaad pe agaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Links please........ASAP.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Mohammad Hafeez lbw b Dinda  

225/2. Overs: 36.2.


----------



## Safriz

good....somebody else will get a chance..
the two openes have done the best possible batting..


----------



## satya245

Our turn now


----------



## Zabaniyah

Fantastic performance by the duo by the way


----------



## Awesome

Misbah should come now... two quick wickets gone.


----------



## Safriz

power play.....NOW


----------



## Karachiite

Younis Khan (murderer of Asad Shafiq's career) in to bat now, I pray he doesn't last for long.


----------



## Areesh

Boundary. Younis keep it up. It's your turn now.


----------



## aakash_2410

Live Cricket - Live Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket | Free

For someone who wanted a link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Asim Aquil said:


> aukaad pe agaye



Na sir.... What else do you expect more? Both the openers scored century!


----------



## VelocuR

Thank you, Hafeez and Jamshed for excellent jobs and now relax in locker rooms! 

It is better to have new players more energy and more powers instead faint and tired of Hafeez/Jamsheed.


----------



## Devil Soul

231/2 37 overs....


----------



## mikkix

indian playing wrestling there.
haaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Emmie

Hahhahah.... can you believe this?

4 runs bhag ker he bana liyay...


----------



## Areesh

Chalo injury ho gayi. India ka bura din chal raha hai.


----------



## Devil Soul

WTF ... both fielders are on the ground and PAK ran 4 runs


----------



## Areesh

Rohit sharma and kohli collided.


----------



## 53fd

Hope the collision isn't too serious.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Very bad Collision. I hope both indian Players are safe


----------



## Karachiite

Kohli might be faking an injury just so he can avoid the legendary Pakistani bowling attack.


----------



## Evil Flare

Accident ..........


----------



## fd24

Rohit and Virath - its a knockout!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Hurt Indian players injury, fingers alot today.....lol.


----------



## jetti

go india... fatten the bakri b4 Id


----------



## Emmie

I predict target more than 300... What do you guys say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

what happened to those two?

dinda ko danda my umar akmal!!!


----------



## jetti

dinda remins me of madan lal


----------



## fd24

Emmie said:


> I predict target more than 300... What do you guys say?



I thinks 310 plus - just depends on if Akmal or Afridi get stuck in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Aik aur chokka.


----------



## Emmie

what a shot......

shot of the match... Umer Akmal you are the one


----------



## fd24

jetti said:


> dinda remins me of madan lal



I think dinda got some danda today.....


----------



## Jango

Dinda ko danda again by Umar Akmal, this time to the offside.

Poor poor bowling considering the field.


----------



## Emmie

superkaif said:


> I thinks 310 plus - just depends on if Akmal or Afridi get stuck in.



Yeah, a lot depends on these two guys..


----------



## Jango

thats a wide, 250 up.

Expensive one.

37 deliveries for the last 50.


----------



## aakash_2410

Karachiite said:


> Kohli might be faking an injury just so he can avoid the legendary Pakistani bowling attack.



Haha now that's what you call getting carried away.


----------



## Jango

Emmie said:


> Yeah, a lot depends on these two guys..



i think some people are underestimating misbah here.


----------



## alibaz

Emmie said:


> I predict target more than 300... What do you guys say?



The way team is batting, it should be around 350 but who knows what happens in next eleven overs, do remember we are into power play and we don't have good track record in very recent past. Lets see what happens today


----------



## Safriz

next up is the one and only "Mr.Tuk Tuk"
so i hope the curent batsmen remain on the pitch.


----------



## 53fd

Am I imagining this, or is this a very small outfield?


----------



## Jango

bilalhaider said:


> Am I imagining this, or is this a very small outfield?



not small, fast, the grass is finely cut.

close call for Umar Akmal


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> i think some people are underestimating misbah here.



Not at all.... But he's not a true slogger, he needs time to get settle.



bilalhaider said:


> Am I imagining this, or is this a very small outfield?



In fact very fast one...


----------



## Areesh

Hopefully Indian bowlers would bowl in the same manner like they did against BD in the last ten overs.


----------



## Jango

safriz said:


> next up is the one and only "Mr.Tuk Tuk"
> so i hope the curent batsmen remain on the pitch.



He can definitely finish a game off.

Clean hitter of the ball.


----------



## Areesh

safriz said:


> next up is the one and only "Mr.Tuk Tuk"
> so i hope the curent batsmen remain on the pitch.



You missed Hamad Azam. The guy has the ability to slog.


----------



## Emmie

alibaz said:


> The way team is batting, it should be around 350 but who knows what happens in next eleven overs, do remember we are into power play and we don't have good track record in very recent past. Lets see what happens today



350 is like asking too much.... No more powerplay left.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

India need to Ball according to the field. I am surprise they gave easy singles. No attacking field yet


----------



## Karachiite

Need a few boundaries now. We need to make 300+ here.


----------



## fd24

Emmie said:


> 350 is like asking too much.... No more powerplay left.



bro - i feels like they have had 40 overs of powerplay......... got to aim for 320 min

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Lucky umar. two runs more.


----------



## Jango

This might be getting tough.

Run rate going a bit down now.

No boundary, and now a dot ball.


----------



## Awesome

What is the rule regarding staying out of the field. Sachin has been out of the field can he just come back and open for India or he needs to sit out for some time.


----------



## Jango

need to get some boundaries now.

A wicket now would not really hurt.


----------



## WAQAS119

Le Me Before:  Watching Pakistan Vs India...........! 
Le My Mom: Drop me to My Friends' Home. 
Le Me:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

superkaif said:


> bro - i feels like they have had 40 overs of powerplay......... got to aim for 320 min



Yeah...320 look to be quite realizable... Anything less than 310 would be disappointing for me.


----------



## fd24

nuclearpak said:


> This might be getting tough.
> 
> Run rate going a bit down now.
> 
> No boundary, and now a dot ball.



bro if i told you the score was going to be 260 for 2 with 9 left - i think you would have been delighted?


----------



## Jango

Asim Aquil said:


> What is the rule regarding staying out of the field. Sachin has been out of the field can he just come back and open for India or he needs to sit out for some time.



this applies for bowling, but for batting does it?


----------



## alibaz

Emmie said:


> 350 is like asking too much.... No more powerplay left.



Yes this is in case of very good score like 10 in over, that's why I said 350 but any thing less than 325 will not be a good finish. With 300 on board and this fast out field Indian team will not feel much of pressure with their existing batting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Younis needs to play fast.


----------



## Awesome

Is this wicket this halwa or have the Indians have bowled really really bad?


----------



## Jango

superkaif said:


> bro if i told you the score was going to be 260 for 2 with 9 left - i think you would have been delighted?



Afridi is now padded, most probably thr next one to come in.

And thats a CHOKA by younis Khan.


----------



## WARRANT

nuclearpak said:


> This might be getting tough.
> 
> Run rate going a bit down now.
> 
> No boundary, and now a dot ball.



irfan to rescue another 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

nuclearpak said:


> this applies for bowling, but for batting does it?



Thats what I'm wondering... I asked cricinfo website lets see if they respond.


----------



## Jango

Asim Aquil said:


> Is this wicket this halwa or have the Indians have bowled really really bad?



A combination of both

That is why Wahab Riaz was included, flat pitch this.


----------



## Karachiite

Come on Younis get out so Afridi and Umar can play their natural game.

btw I have a feeling either Ajmal, Afridi, Gul or Wahab will get a 5er in this game.


----------



## Jango

8 off the over to pathan.


----------



## VelocuR

According to Scoreboard predictions, the total score would be 351 if the run rate is same stable.


----------



## Areesh

270 after 42 overs. Good work.


----------



## Zeeshan360

Hope the Indian bowlers don't **** up in last 10 overs like they did with Bangladesh


----------



## Awesome

WAQAS119 said:


> Le Me Before:  Watching Pakistan Vs India...........!
> Le My Mom: Drop me to My Friends' Home.
> Le Me:



Le? Is this like the Chinese "laaaaaaa"?


----------



## Zeeshan360

Asim Aquil said:


> Is this wicket this halwa or have the Indians have bowled really really bad?


 
Our bowlers 



Asim Aquil said:


> Le? Is this like the Chinese "laaaaaaa"?


 
Le means masculine in French as far as I know


----------



## rockstarIN

Really hope Kohli to fire like he did against two centurion packed Sri Lanka at AuS.


----------



## Jango

Umar akmal going really wide.


----------



## Emmie

that was a stupid shot....


----------



## Karachiite

Umar Akmal gone, national holiday announced in India.


----------



## Areesh

Umar out. Was playing cr@p shots for the past two balls.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

My Mom cooked Biryani. She asked me to buy Yogurt from shop. I said wait 15 minutes.


----------



## rockstarIN

OUTTTTTT>>>>AKMAL out


----------



## Jango

akaml goes, FACKKKKKKKKK

Afridi in now probably.


----------



## WAQAS119

Asim Aquil said:


> Le? Is this like the Chinese "laaaaaaa"?



What does 'le' mean in the rage comics? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers

It's French for "the." It's a *trolling* turn of phrase.


----------



## Jango

he was looking good, but was playing shyte shots for the last couple of balls, going really wide.

Tried to exploit that gap but is out.


----------



## alibaz

Omar gone, for last some balls, I observed him being over smart, result wicket given more than taken


----------



## rockstarIN

Karachiite said:


> Umar Akmal gone, national holiday announced in India.



National Holiday quota finished with 100/100...a hartal is fine


----------



## Amolthebest

Akmal gone.


----------



## Areesh

Peaceful Civlian said:


> My Mom cooked Biryani. She asked me to buy Yogurt from shop. I said wait 15 minutes.



Nahi bhai jao dahi lai aao. Pata nahi kia ho jaye.


----------



## Awesome

Yaar U Akmal should have stayed...



Zeeshan360 said:


> Our bowlers



Quite frankly we didn't expect such a good performance out of our batsmen. Still can't believe it, and deep down we are all hoping nothing out of the ordinary happens.

But the thought keeps coming if our batsmen can do this - what will your world class batsmen do. In cricket 400+ scores have been chased so it aint over till its over.


----------



## Emmie

Guys fasten your seat belts.... Its Afridi who is in.... But don't fasten them too hard


----------



## rockstarIN

Afridi...........ha ha ha


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Jango

Afridi bhai jan koi gund na marna.


----------



## Safriz

hope afridi is next.if captain tuk tuk comes..pak is doomed.


----------



## satya245

Hoyaahhh!!! Powerplay proved to be a power brake


----------



## Areesh

Should have sent hammad in place of Afridi.


----------



## rockstarIN

It's Afridi. He's one short of 7000 runs


----------



## WARRANT

*BOOOM BOOOMM*


----------



## VelocuR

Shahid Afridi, no man! He had bad shot many times....


----------



## Karachiite

rockstar said:


> National Holiday quota finished with 100/100...a hartal is fine



PM has revised his decision now, says national mourning day may be called if Afridi gets going.


----------



## Areesh

7000 runs for Lala.


----------



## Emmie

satya245 said:


> Hoyaahhh!!! Powerplay proved to be a power brake



No... actually it was productive.... mind you it was from 35 to 40.


----------



## Jango

afridi 7000 runs.


----------



## rockstarIN

"India chased 321 in 36.4 overs less than three weeks ago. Give our batsmen a chance before crucifying our bowlers."



Karachiite said:


> PM has revised his decision now, says national mourning day may be called if Afridi gets going.



Since some by elections are going on, PM will wait till it is over.


----------



## darkinsky

rockstar said:


> "India chased 321 in 36.4 overs less than three weeks ago. Give our batsmen a chance before crucifying our bowlers."
> 
> 
> 
> Since some by elections are going on, PM will wait till it is over.


----------



## Areesh

Cr@p shot by Younis.


----------



## Devil Soul

rockstar said:


> "India chased 321 in 36.4 overs less than three weeks ago. Give our batsmen a chance before crucifying our bowlers."
> 
> 
> 
> Since some by elections are going on, PM will wait till it is over.


it will be stupid & too early to count india out... you guys got a very solid batting line up and most of ur batsmen are in good form... & the way this track is behaving this match is evenly poised


----------



## Jango

ASIM< any updates on that Tendulkar thing, can he come on straightaway?


----------



## Areesh

Wide. Good work by Irfan

I hate this dinda guy.


----------



## satya245

Emmie said:


> No... actually it was productive.... mind you it was from 35 to 40.


Your momentum went away in the powerplay itself and now you are scoring only one and two


----------



## darkinsky

afridi becoming TUK TUK


----------



## rockstarIN

Devil Soul said:


> it will be stupid & too early to count india out... you guys got a very solid batting line up and most of ur batsmen are in good form... & the way this track is behaving this match is evenly poised



Not always Jack fruit will fall over the rabit..


----------



## aakash_2410

Where is boom boom Afridi?

I was looking forward to good ol' Afridi. But 3 runs from 6 balls?


----------



## hembo

Aaj Harnese India out of the tournament.. 

Koyi jao aur match fix kero...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

satya245 said:


> Your momentum went away in the powerplay itself and now you are scoring only one and two



Jeee... But not in power play..


----------



## Karachiite

Does Younis Khan know what a four or six is? 



rockstar said:


> Since some by elections are going on, PM will wait till it is over.


----------



## Emmie

Comeon guys not less than 320..


----------



## Areesh

Indians not looking 100% fit.


----------



## russellpeters

_
How can Pakistan win *Asia* Cup when they are primarily a Sunni country? 
#ImportantQuestions #OkayOkaySorry_

credit Ramesh Srivats


----------



## rockstarIN

darkinsky said:


>


----------



## darkinsky

boom boom song playing in stadium


----------



## Hyde

wohooooo! half woke up and shocked to seee this score.... come on Pakistan... come on Pakistan... make it 350 Insah'Allah!!!!!


----------



## Karachiite

Guys today is Bob Woolmer's death anniversary. Hopefully we can make him proud today!


----------



## WARRANT

HERE COMES IRFART FARTHAN


----------



## Emmie

Afridi you took your time now please take chance..


----------



## Areesh

Afridi playing cr@p. Should have sent Hammad.


----------



## Emmie

Umpire please give this fella out...


----------



## VelocuR

Zakii said:


> wohooooo! half woke up and shocked to seee this score.... come on Pakistan... come on Pakistan... make it 350 Insah'Allah!!!!!



you missed everything, man! Our partnership lead to 200 runs (Jamsheed/Hafeez solid start)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

thats a four


----------



## Hyde

*Four!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



RaptorRX707 said:


> you missed everything, man! Our partnership lead to 200 runs (Jamsheed/Hafeez solid start)



Like I said another day, Support India and Pakistan will perform great.... we are totally unpredictable


----------



## drunken-monke

Pakistan May get 330 in allotted 50 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

i Pathan 9 over 60 runs


----------



## Areesh

Like I said earlier Hammad would have been a better batsman than Afridi.


----------



## drunken-monke

315 or 320 in 50 over by pakistan, India may feel lucky not going for plenty...


----------



## Karachiite

Hit or get Out!!!!!!! India can chase almost any total so lets not think we have the upper hand.


----------



## Kaniska

Good Job Pakistan.....being denied from IPL for long time is paying dividend to your cricket...You guys are really playing well...


----------



## satya245

Boom boom afridi became beep beep afridi


----------



## Areesh

Boundary 300 for Pakistan.


----------



## Devil Soul

302 ........................ yeah


----------



## Hyde

Four!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*300 up for Pakistan!!!*


----------



## rockstarIN

Pakistan could have scored more runs given the opening stand..minimum of 350. but now have to wait for the final score whether it reaches there or not.


----------



## darkinsky

afridi bat change kerta hai aur out ho gata hai


----------



## VelocuR

Zakii said:


> *Four!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said another day, Support India and Pakistan will perform great.... we are totally unpredictable



Yeah, totally unpredictable, we don't know outcome. It is great game today though. I admire profession played by Pakistan battling without emotional and boom boom, I ever seen for long times.


----------



## Areesh

One more boundary 306 now.


----------



## Evil Flare

Maza aa rela hai baap


----------



## Hyde

*Another Four!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## American Pakistani

44444444444444444444


----------



## Devil Soul

44444444444444444


----------



## hembo

Ab Afridi hi humare ummeed hain.. C'mon aur tuk tuk kero... Misbah ko proud kero..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

from boom boom afridi to TUK TUK afridi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

307/3 47 overs


----------



## American Pakistani

need sixes now man, just 3 overs left. We should take target to 340.


----------



## Devil Soul

another 30+ from 3 overs will be really good....


----------



## Zeeshan360

Damn .. India is going to lose the match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Three runs for Pakistan!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

Yunis ko koyee le le bapuuuuu!! Bahot marta hain nikamma!!!


----------



## drunken-monke

Openes of Pakistan played exceptionally well.. platform given was too good.. I was expecting Pakistan to get about 350..


----------



## Devil Soul

YK 45 from 30... hmmm nice


----------



## Areesh

Afridi is batting rubbish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Zeeshan360 said:


> Damn .. India is going to lose the match



Insha'Allah.... but nothing can be said about Pakistan's unpredictability


----------



## drunken-monke

311 for 3 in this over


----------



## American Pakistani

WTF they should hit sixes yaar.


----------



## Zeeshan360

Pakistan will reach 340 aaraam se ..
Our bowling at death overs is pretty worse


----------



## Emmie

Afridi bhaiya what has happened to you?.... Didn't you have your lunch?


----------



## Karachiite

I want to see Boom Boom Afridi? Not this Tuk Tuk Afridi.

Fake Pathan vs Real Pathan, who will win?


----------



## drunken-monke

Yunus Khan 46 in 31 balls.. He played his part


----------



## darkinsky

what is irfan doing


----------



## Devil Soul

YK SR 150.... Cool


----------



## American Pakistani

Zeeshan360 said:


> Damn .. India is going to lose the match



Inshallah. Aap k mun mein ghee shakar.


----------



## Areesh

Afridi out. Shukarrrrr.


----------



## StingRoy

Nice shot Afridi!


----------



## Emmie

Hahahahha... Chal bhai..


----------



## drunken-monke

Out!!!! Boom Boom out yar. Wanted to see his batting


----------



## darkinsky

afridi tuk tuk is over


----------



## Devil Soul

Bye Bye Boom Boom


----------



## VelocuR

Afridi is too old now, unable to sixer anymore!


----------



## WAQAS119

hembo said:


> Ab Afridi hi humare ummeed hain.. C'mon aur tuk tuk kero... Misbah ko proud kero..



Akhri umeed bhi gai.............India ki


----------



## Hyde

disappointing end for Afridi

he is out of touch?


----------



## Karachiite

WTF Fake Pathan gets out Real Pathan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

No free hit for no balls now.???


----------



## Areesh

Now is the time for new boom boom to play.


----------



## satya245

Beep beep afridi out :-D


----------



## fd24

rockstar said:


> No free hit for no balls now.???



only if its front foot no ball


----------



## drunken-monke

One Pathan got other pathan out.... he has done this previously as well. One thing for sure, there is professionalism and respect for opponent and fun as well on the field...


----------



## Devil Soul

> Interesting stat by Rajneesh Gupta: "Afridi is playing his 200th D/N ODI-first Pakistani & only the 4th player to do so after Ponting (215),J'wardene (213) & SRT (208)."


................................


----------



## Areesh

rockstar said:


> No free hit for no balls now.???



It was no ball because of height not because of over the line. No free hit for this no ball.


----------



## Karachiite

satya245 said:


> Beep beep afridi out :-D



It's good news for us actually because his energy will now go into destroying the Indian batting.


----------



## drunken-monke

316 for 4 in 48 overs... good shot by batsman but slow outfield..


----------



## WAQAS119

Hammad the MAN..............


----------



## StingRoy

Karachiite said:


> WTF Fake Pathan gets out Real Pathan



That proves who's the real Pathan and who is lemon.


----------



## Durrak




----------



## drunken-monke

Two overs.. 20 runs??? Any guesses mates...


----------



## Emmie

rockstar said:


> No free hit for no balls now.???



Only for a no ball for over stepping..


----------



## American Pakistani

What they doing need hit hard now.


----------



## Hyde

Last over was wasted... now we have only 2 overs left 

ahh Target is still achievable... reminds me of that game where India scored 349 against Pakistan and Pakistan posted 344 losing by 5 runs 

We will need to tighten the bowling performance if we are to ensure victory


----------



## Areesh

StingRoy said:


> That proves who's the real Pathan and who is lemon.



Wasn't that proved in the last match against BD?


----------



## aakash_2410

I have to say even though our bowlers bowled awfully, our fielding has been pretty tight. It's not the old sloppy Indian side.


----------



## American Pakistani

plz hit sixes now.


----------



## darkinsky

younus 50


----------



## American Pakistani

444444444444444444444


----------



## Devil Soul

50 for YK well played


----------



## drunken-monke

Good shot from extra cover by Younis Khan for 4!!!


----------



## Hyde

Four!!!!!!!!!!!

*50 up for Younis Khan!!!*


----------



## Durrak

Younus Out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmie

Awesome catch.... Out of nowhere


----------



## drunken-monke

Whatt a catch!! Yuns Khan out!!


----------



## darkinsky

oohh my Raina catch


----------



## StingRoy

Unbelievable catch... Raina!!!!.... !!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

WOW brilliant catch .... Dam it Raina


----------



## Karachiite

Raina


----------



## Areesh

Great catch by Raina. 

Hammad not getting balls to do something.


----------



## satya245

Unbelievable catch raina 
Jiyo india k laal


----------



## American Pakistani

Outttttttttttttttttttttttttt

stupidddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

who will hit sixes nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

i'm soo angry.


----------



## Hyde

unbelievable catch 

Its like holding a crow in your hands


----------



## VelocuR

Thank you, Younis Khan for patient and calm shot carefully! 


Oh waittt. Out??


----------



## fd24

Superb catch


----------



## darkinsky

:TUK::TUK:


----------



## Kaniska

I think total anything of 325 and more is not achievable under flood light...So Pakistan is on upper hand in this match...


----------



## Kambojaric

What a catch! Still very well played by Yunus Khan. Need some big hitting now in the last over!


----------



## K-Xeroid

TUK TUK will play Last Over..


----------



## Devil Soul

Gul should have come inn


----------



## American Pakistani

atleast take it to 335.


----------



## Emmie

330 would be perfect... I was even happy with 320

pressure speaks


----------



## darkinsky

______________________________________________________\Wide

TUK TUK now??


----------



## K-Xeroid

TUK!!!!!!


----------



## American Pakistani

Danda over acting.


----------



## satya245

Aggression woo ball hits balls


----------



## Hyde

One No-ball with free hit will sound nice


----------



## drunken-monke

Outt..... Good catch by Virat Kohali...


----------



## Emmie

Another great catch...


----------



## VelocuR

Misbah oh man!


----------



## American Pakistani

WTTTTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Hyde

so H Azam out ....

Pakistan literally lost the platform after the opening partnership was broken... they should have easily made 350+ but they are 30 runs short 

Nevertheless we weren't expecting these many runs anyway...


----------



## Devil Soul

Chaloo kar loo 330


----------



## American Pakistani

What happen to them now? Plz someone send Umar Gul.


----------



## darkinsky

another TUK


----------



## Emmie

Jeez... Whats wrong with tuk tuk Misbah... Why are you not capitalizing full toss?


----------



## Durrak

329/6.......................50


----------



## darkinsky

:tofl: TUK TUK final ball facing style

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

330 reqd.......................


----------



## K-Xeroid

*PONKA!!!!!! GHANTA!!!!!!! KADDU!!! TUK TUK kheley ga...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

WTF did Misbah do just now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

330 extremely good target..

5 to 10 runs short...


----------



## American Pakistani

330 is the target.


----------



## drunken-monke

Funny shot from Misbah.... 330 for India to win.. Good bating performance by Pakistani batting side... Lets see how India responds...


----------



## Hyde

so 330 is the target... this number was alarming on my heart since couple of minutes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

330 to win.....cool....

Any news about Sachin???


----------



## VelocuR

Emmie said:


> Jeez... Whats wrong with tuk tuk Misbah... Why are you not capitalizing full toss?



I never understand why our select manager to choose Misbah as a captain. He is retarded!


----------



## drunken-monke

Can anybody tell me why he is been called pura TUK TUK...


----------



## satya245

Hahaha


----------



## American Pakistani

Karachiite said:


> WTF did Misbah do just now



lolololol funny shot


----------



## Hyde

from here on India will not win this match but only unpredictability of Pakistan will gift this match to India or try to contain them within the target range

I hope Pakistan wins with bonus point so Bangladesh's chances of qualifying for Finals are improved

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

misbah and afridi disappointed big time.


----------



## Emmie

Let us not forget in cricket every batsman does not score runs.. So let us not blame Misbah and Azam.


----------



## Amolthebest

Tough but chasable target


----------



## 53fd

About 15-20 runs short. A good target nevertheless, but India will feel they have a chance. 350 might have been too much for them, considering the bowling Pakistan has.


----------



## Zeeshan360

Pakistan could have made around 360 if they would have maintained the momentum kept by the openers


----------



## Areesh

330 is very good target. Even though we are 10 runs short.


----------



## Karachiite

Emmie said:


> Let us not forget in cricket every batsman does not score runs.. So let us not blame Misbah and Azam.



I can understand if Azam did not score runs because he is new and is also good with the ball but Misbah is a senior experienced batsman. If he cannot bat then he needs to retire.

Disappointing end by the Pakistani batsmen,should have made 350+. Main culprits are Umar Akmal, Afridi, Misbah and Hammad


----------



## American Pakistani

Target is massive. Bowlers need to do their job now.


----------



## Emmie

RaptorRX707 said:


> I never understand why our select manager to choose Misbah as a captain. He is retarded!



Yeah at times I myself do feel what this moron is doing in the team..


----------



## Devil Soul

> Rajneesh Gupta tweets: "16th time Pakistan have posted 300+ total against India in ODIs.13 of them came in the winning cause & only 2 in a losing cause."


.........will it be 14


----------



## Amolthebest

It's sad to see onctime explosive batsman Afridi has become mere shadow of past.


----------



## hembo

Well Batted the openers, Younis & Akmal!!

330 is a very stiff target, specially in a high voltage match like this one. I think Pakistan will win the match & India will be out of the tournament now.


----------



## American Pakistani

In the last five overs they did nothing. If they hit some good shorts, Pakistan could've reach 350-360 easily.


----------



## Kaniska

Wonderful batting by Pakistan..Pakistan as a team has been really improved a lot after world cup...Good luck to Pakistan..i hope my star Viraat Kohli...will rock this time....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Amolthebest said:


> It's sad to see onctime explosive batsman Afridi has become mere shadow of past.



He is still explosive but mostly as a bowler now, so don't worry your wish will come true about Afridi exploding but only with the ball.


----------



## jetti

kareena and saif ali khan on Neo cricket giving fundas.... wtf


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Emmie

Karachiite said:


> I can understand if Azam did not score runs because he is new and is also good with the ball but Misbah is a senior experienced batsman. If he cannot bat then he needs to retire.
> 
> Disappointing end by the Pakistani batsmen,should have made 350+. Main culprits are Umar Akmal, Afridi, Misbah and Hammad



Generally speaking yes Misbah is bad he does not deserve place in the team... But in this particular game he cannot be blamed, you can't ask him to score at any cost when only 2 or 3 overs are left... He's not a slogger.


----------



## ameer219

Ok people hating on Misbah is too much. You all should criticize Afridi instead as he is more well known for a big hitter. It's good enough he moved himself down the batting order! It's quite disappointing to see Pakistanis here not appreciating a good score here. Since when have we hit a 300s during ODIs??


----------



## Emmie

Amolthebest said:


> It's sad to see onctime explosive batsman Afridi has become mere shadow of past.



He's now more a bowler and less a batsman..


----------



## Kaniska

Come on pakistan friends...donot be particular....appriciate the team that they have played such a flawless batting today....


----------



## VelocuR

I am satisfied with the higher expectation scored by Pakistan's 329. Extremely happy! 

That's biggest runs of this tournaments.


----------



## Zeeshan360

Emmie said:


> He's now more a bowler and less a batsman..


 
But I love those Boom Boom batting days .


----------



## Amolthebest

Emmie said:


> He's now more a bowler and less a batsman..



Like Harbhajan who was a bowler and become batsman later


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## Emmie

Zeeshan360 said:


> But I love those Boom Boom batting days .



Unfortunately they are gone... Now we all are suppose to witness his BOOM BOOM bowling days..


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## Emmie

Amolthebest said:


> Like Harbhajan who was a bowler and become batsman later



Thats a news for me, I thought he was a part time batsman.. Has he now turned to be a specialist batsman?


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan must take 5 wickets under 100.



ameer219 said:


> Ok people hating on Misbah is too much. You all should criticize Afridi instead as he is more well known for a big hitter. It's good enough he moved himself down the batting order! It's quite disappointing to see Pakistanis here not appreciating a good score here. Since when have we hit a 300s during ODIs??



Afridi atleast work with his bowling, Misbah should've hit sixes in last over but he kept his tuk tuk alive.


----------



## Avisheik

WOW i never expected 329 runs from pakistan. The match is in their grasp now


----------



## drunken-monke

There is one person in India's win.. And that is no other than Saeed Ajmal.. Solving Ajmal's Puzzle is not easy guyz...


----------



## Karachiite




----------



## The HBS Guy

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan must take 5 wickets under 100.



Oh bhai!

Kuch hamare liye bhi chhod do!


----------



## leonblack08

I think Pakistan fell short by 20+ runs in the end...good comeback by Indians in the end. Afridi was a huge disappointment...was expecting fireworks from him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

I hope Sachin gets a century.. that way we win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

leonblack08 said:


> I think Pakistan fell short by 20+ runs in the end...good comeback by Indians in the end. Afridi was a huge disappointment...was expecting fireworks from him



Afridi is no longer boomer boomer like 16 year old, he is now old and weak. That's answer. 

He doing bowling job is easier than hitting sixes harder.


----------



## leonblack08

Seems like Dhaka has become favourite ground of Nasir Jamshed. He was awesome in BPL and continued his form in this series too.


----------



## Hasnain2009

Does any one have live streaming link?


----------



## leonblack08

RaptorRX707 said:


> Afridi is no longer boomer boomer like 16 year old, he is now old and weak. That's answer.
> 
> He doing bowling job is easier than hitting sixes harder.



But we still expect Boom Boom from him, cause he is Boom Boom Afridi!


----------



## American Pakistani

RaptorRX707 said:


> Afridi is no longer boomer boomer like 16 year old, he is now old and weak. That's answer.
> 
> He doing bowling job is easier than hitting sixes harder.



Dunno about teen age, but i believe he is focusing more on bowling.


----------



## Dance

We got this!


----------



## VelocuR

Hasnain2009 said:


> Does any one have live streaming link?



Live Cricket - Live Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket | Free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Hasnain2009 said:


> Does any one have live streaming link?



Go to page 4 couple of them over there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

What! Hafeez to start with first over...


----------



## Pak_Sher

Good luck Pakistan. Pakistani bowlers will have to work hard against a strong Indian batting line.


----------



## VelocuR

Hafeez bowling??????????


----------



## American Pakistani

The HBS Guy said:


> Oh bhai!
> 
> Kuch hamare liye bhi chhod do!



Nahi yaar, aap nai hamaray liye kab kuch chora tha semi final mein. Abhi uska hisab tou chukta karna hai.


----------



## Emmie

Hahahhahahahahahahahahhahahaha... Bingooo


----------



## Peregrine

midget gambhir OUT


----------



## Amolthebest

Pak_Sher said:


> Good luck Pakistan. Pakistani bowlers will have to work hard against a strong Indian batting line.




We used to be a strong batting line up. Rightnow we are very very formidable side.


----------



## WAQAS119

GONE............


----------



## VelocuR




----------



## Roybot

*India will make 263/10 apparently.
*
Source: Bookies


----------



## American Pakistani

Out Yessssss.


----------



## Karachiite

Hafeez chah gaye!!!


----------



## mikkix

gambhir gone..........


----------



## Hyde

*oops one wicket is already gone? Just saw now*


----------



## Zeeshan360

Wtf ... Retard Gambhir


----------



## jetti

see.. aaj hafees ka din hai.. everything he does will be great.. he should prolly go to vegas than play the game


----------



## Hasnain2009

RaptorRX707 said:


> Live Cricket - Live Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket | Free


 


American Pakistani said:


> Go to page 4 couple of them over there.



Thank you


----------



## Emmie

Aray bhai itna sunata kyo hy?


----------



## American Pakistani

Need wicket of koli at all costs.


----------



## Hyde

*I saw Yuvraj Singh in my dream today. He said he recovered from his Cancer and is back in the team... something like that... can't remember full dream now*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

I hope 1 wicket in this over of kohli.


----------



## Peregrine

Gull in action .


----------



## Emmie

India are under full pressure...


----------



## Hyde

Cricifnfo: S Rajesh tweets: 'The last time Pakistan scored exactly 329 in an ODI against India, they won by only 12 runs." That was in Rawalpindi 2004


----------



## Karachiite

Hafeez schools all Indians thats why we call him the professor.


----------



## American Pakistani

bowlers must do their job now.

this stupid akmal.


----------



## WAQAS119

Woooooooooooo.................................................................!


----------



## Hasnain2009

catch dropped


----------



## alibaz

Good pace by Gul, just need to maintain line and length, let batsmen commit fault, no fancy bowling, just basics which becomes much difficult in this type of pressure


----------



## jetti

KAMRAN AKMAL in Umars body

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

bad shot but he gets 4


----------



## American Pakistani

very very saddddd

akhir kha hi liya.


----------



## jetti

jabtak umar akmal rahega, india tera chance rahega


----------



## Emmie

Pakistan are not enjoying good support there... Natives are supporting India I reckon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

Unplayable......


----------



## Evil Flare

Zakii said:


> *I saw Yuvraj Singh in my dream today. He said he recovered from his Cancer and is back in the team... something like that... can't remember full dream now*






Hahahahahhahahah


----------



## Emmie

jetti said:


> jabtak umar akmal rahega, india tera chance rahega



BTW that given bye by the Umpire.


----------



## drunken-monke

Excellent balling by Umar Gul.


----------



## BATMAN

Zakii said:


> *I saw Yuvraj Singh in my dream today. He said he recovered from his Cancer and is back in the team... something like that... can't remember full dream now*



If Indians allow sikhs and Muslims in team they can win any cup!

I wish Indians keep strictly to all hindu team.


----------



## American Pakistani

missed run out.


----------



## WARRANT

BATMAN said:


> If Indians allow sikhs and Muslims in team they can win any cup!
> 
> I wish Indians keep strictly to all hindu team.



retard, irfan pathan, yusuf pathan, saheer phir ka Jew hai??


----------



## Hyde

Good shot by Kohli... we need to get his wicket soon or India will have great chance of winning this game 

Tendulkar ki bhi wicket chahiye and the whole team afterwards


----------



## alibaz

Kohl in good form strikes a great four, his wicket is badly needed


----------



## StingRoy

@BATMAN... your comment was below the belt. This thread was going nice so far.


----------



## WARRANT

StingRoy said:


> @BATMAN... your comment was below the belt. This thread was going nice so far.



moderator bhai give him a ban please for bad cooment


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

What a great shot of tedulkar. My favorite shot.


----------



## Hyde

BATMAN said:


> If Indians allow sikhs and Muslims in team they can win any cup!
> 
> I wish Indians keep strictly to all hindu team.



and when were they not allowed in the team?

Dhoni (captain) - Sikh
Irfan, Yusuf, Zaheer - Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

WTH Pakistani bowlers doing. Giving plenty runs.


----------



## Che Guevara

4 from sachin,12 from over


----------



## Amolthebest

BATMAN said:


> If Indians allow sikhs and Muslims in team they can win any cup!
> 
> I wish Indians keep strictly to all hindu team.



We won world cup.We won 20-20 world cup and we were no. 1 in test ranking for 2 years with every religion player in the team.. Thanks for the intellectual gem though.


----------



## kobiraaz

lol there are indian supporters chanting India... Pakistani supporters quickly replying 'Bhua'


----------



## Amolthebest

Zakii said:


> and when were they not allowed in the team?
> 
> Dhoni (captain) - Sikh
> Irfan, Yusuf, Zaheer - Muslims



Dhoni is not sikh.He is hindu.


----------



## Hyde

Amolthebest said:


> Dhoni is not sikh.He is hindu.



Mahindra *Singh *Dhoni??????


----------



## Che Guevara

BATMAN said:


> If Indians allow sikhs and Muslims in team they can win any cup!
> 
> I wish Indians keep strictly to all hindu team.



lol do you ever watch Indian cricket...


----------



## American Pakistani

Need koli wicket.


----------



## Karachiite

Cheema you idiot! Get him out of here!

Akmal can't keep for sh-t! Sarfaraz is needed badly right now!


----------



## American Pakistani

dumb akmala


----------



## alibaz

See the advantages of not having a regular keeper,


----------



## StingRoy

Amolthebest said:


> Dhoni is not sikh.He is hindu.



Every single one is Indian. Case closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amolthebest

t seems Akmal brothers have strong connections in Pcb.After so many missed fields, match fixing allegations and poor performances they still manage to be in team.


----------



## Che Guevara

Zakii said:


> Mahindra *Singh *Dhoni??????



dhoni is hindu


----------



## Hyde

I can't see this game from here on.... will possibly check the score after half n hour or so.... I hope by then we have some wickets taken already

Aameen


----------



## Che Guevara

koli koli 4 again


----------



## Karachiite

Pakistani players showing their aukaat again. I knew this would happen. Even after scoring 329, this dumb team falls under pressure.


----------



## Safriz

not going well for pakistan.


----------



## Emmie

Karachiite said:


> Pakistani players showing their aukaat again. I knew this would happen. Even after scoring 329, this dumb team falls under pressure.



Game has just started.... C'mon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amolthebest

safriz said:


> not going well for pakistan.



Don't be so hard on your team. What they need is some good deliveries and some breakthroughs


----------



## drunken-monke

Three good balls by Cheema..


----------



## satya245

StingRoy said:


> Every single one is Indian. Case closed.


True 
@pak nationals What else can we expect from people of a nation formed solely on religion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

They just need to bowl wicket to wicket, no need to stray on leg stump, and put some glu on Akmal's gloves.


----------



## zip

Spectators supporting us ..
Thank you bangladesh ...we desperately need it in todays match


----------



## Zeeshan360

Good game by Kohli ..

Mark my words he is going to be an awesome player for the Indian team in the future ..
He is the next gen Tendulkar


----------



## fd24

Emmie said:


> Game has just started.... C'mon



India were expected to come out strong yaar. They are a good batting side. We need patience and to hang in their. They are off to a cracking start but a wicket or 2 will set them back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

Whoaa what a shot for SIX...


----------



## Evil Flare

Gareth: "Have Pakistan done themselves in by not picking a specilalist keeper? It's all well and good to pack in an extra bowler, but that won't amount to anything if your keeper leaks runs and drops catches."


----------



## Mujraparty

6....


----------



## American Pakistani

66666666

stupid & low class bowling.


----------



## Emmie

zip said:


> Spectators supporting us ..
> Thank you bangladesh ...we desperately need it in todays match



You are right they are supporting you.... I noticed that.


----------



## darkinsky

why are they using bouncers, go for the yorkers??


----------



## fawwaxs

PTV pe match dekhtay huay aisa lag raha hai jaise Match ne Advertisements ko sponsor kiya hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

we got a game on our hands dont we


----------



## Che Guevara

lol dhashu sixxxxxxxxxx man


----------



## satya245

Best shot in the game so far played by sachin


----------



## Emmie

superkaif said:


> India were expected to come out strong yaar. They are a good batting side. We need patience and to hang in their. They are off to a cracking start but a wicket or 2 will set them back.



Exactly... We are not bowling against minnow.


----------



## darkinsky

the whole mirpur ground is supporting india

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Not a good over!!


----------



## American Pakistani

Stupid fielding. missed another runout.


----------



## Kaniska

Thanks Bangladesh for your support....This made my day....


----------



## Emmie

darkinsky said:


> the whole mirpur ground is supporting india



And how stupid were we expecting other way around!


----------



## rockstarIN

RUN OUT CHANCE MISSED HE HE HE H E


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Its Dhaka stadium ... supporting Pakistan


----------



## Karachiite

darkinsky said:


> the whole mirpur ground is supporting india



Hopefully this whole mirpur ground will be crying in the final and by the end of this game.


----------



## drunken-monke

Again good over by Umar Gul.. He is continu to impress... Contest will begin when Ajmal will come to bowl...


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## Emmie

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Its Dhaka stadium ... supporting Pakistan



Whether you call it dhaka or mirpur... Both are same, I mean the ground.

And NOOOOOOO they aren't supporting Pakistan.


----------



## Dance

darkinsky said:


> the whole mirpur ground is supporting india


 obviously, they're basically an extension of bharat


----------



## Kaniska

Umar Gul is exellent....In this dull pitch..he is able to generate good bounce....


----------



## darkinsky

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> Its Dhaka stadium ... supporting Pakistan



yes they are cheering when indians are making runs,were silent when pak made runs

even gavasker said in his commentary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

need wicket of kohli.


----------



## Peregrine

This Cheema Khusri gave away too many runs.


----------



## Kaniska

watching and cricket ..along with PDF is diff experience...


----------



## mahi25

love the way kohli bats...he is a gem!!!come on kohli make a century 2day plssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyde

we need both of these wickets soon or India will win the match easily 

Pakistan is so unpredictable that I would say India is strong favourite to win this match


----------



## Karachiite

They should bring back Hafeez or bring in Wahab now.


----------



## mikkix

Virat Kohli is the only one who may easily break the \sachin ODIS record and there is no doubt about that.
a very promising player, scored 10 or 11 eleven centuries in just 80 matches with an average of 49 with a strike rate of 90.


----------



## Kaniska

I feel Tendulkare is playing pretty confident now....He is the key for run chase..he has to stay till the end..


----------



## Che Guevara

47 in 7.4 not bad yar


----------



## Hyde

I am marking few people, If India wins I will ban them all 

If Pakistan wins... You are free to troll today... I will not give any infraction (only warnings) to anybody until 00:00 AM. Other Moderators will 

Just kidding


----------



## mahi25

Kaniska said:


> I feel Tendulkare is playing pretty confident now....He is the key for run chase..he has to stay till the end..


hope he makes a 99 ..not a hundred!!just kidding..but pata nahi saari team itni kharaab kyun khelne lagti hai jab bhi wo century thokta hai!!


----------



## drunken-monke

flow of runs stopped.. dander time for India..


----------



## Devil Soul

both Tendulkar & Kholi are looking good.....


----------



## Kaniska

partnership is the key...


----------



## American Pakistani

desperately need wicket of kohli.

they had reach too far now.


----------



## Devil Soul

50 from 47 balls... is really a good start


----------



## Kaniska

Come on Zakii...with out we Indians....PDF is so dull...Just Kidding..any way its your foroum..You are the king...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahi25

take a bow master!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wow!!!!!


----------



## Emmie

Now thats called a shot.... Awesome


----------



## drunken-monke

Nicely clipped from his heaps.. for four.. What a shot from Master!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

wat a shot from TENDULKAR..he is looking dangerous


----------



## EagleEyes

Bring on Wahab!


----------



## Peregrine

This Cheema is a worthless bowler, that idiot Misbah needs to get rid of him.


----------



## Kaniska

I dont know..who is the commentator..in Neo Sports..he is horrible man...


----------



## Devil Soul

i think Misbah needs to take cheema off & bring in Wahab for few overs


----------



## BATMAN

fawwaxs said:


> PTV pe match dekhtay huay aisa lag raha hai jaise Match ne Advertisements ko sponsor kiya hai..


any internet link



Devil Soul said:


> i think Misbah needs to take cheema off & bring in Wahab for few overs



Cheema is club level bowler


----------



## mahi25

missed by a whisker..phew!!!!!!!


----------



## Karachiite

I don't understand Misbah's lover affair with Cheema. These 2 senior citizens need to leave.


----------



## drunken-monke

Run rate slowing down... Bowlers getting Pakistan back in game... Need to increase tempo of the run scoring..


----------



## Hyde

poor strategy by Misbah of not introducing other bowlers... we have plenty of death in bowling department today but he is not introducing Riaz or the spinners and letting India settle in the game


----------



## Devil Soul

aaah here comes Ajmal


----------



## Emmie

Kaniska said:


> I dont know..who is the commentator..in Neo Sports..he is horrible man...



You mean fellow other than Shiva?


----------



## mahi25

here comes the bowling master....!!!what a contest in our prospect


----------



## drunken-monke

Now the battle begins... Ajmal Vs rest of Indian batsman....


----------



## Peregrine

C'mon Ajmal!!!!!!!! Show your magic.


----------



## American Pakistani

ajmal inn.


----------



## WAQAS119

Ajmalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Avisheik

Pakistan bring on hafeez already, cheema is getting whacked. You guys cant lose this match!!!!


----------



## American Pakistani

GONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Devil Soul

3rd umpire.....


----------



## American Pakistani

AJMAL MAGICCCCCCC

???????????????


----------



## Devil Soul

inn hai......................


----------



## American Pakistani

SADDDDDDDDD


----------



## drunken-monke

Oopss Nice blowl by bowling master... sachin is in but what a ball by spinner... He will cause Indian batsman to dance on his bowling for sure..


----------



## Che Guevara

not out ....


----------



## Hyde

Avisheik said:


> Pakistan bring on hafeez already, cheema is getting whacked. You guys cant lose this match!!!!



This is Pakistan team, they lose only when they are favourite... and win only when they are under-ranked


----------



## mahi25

a magician bowling to another magicial;-)


----------



## Che Guevara

only 2 run in this over


----------



## Devil Soul

good 1st over ...Ajmal


----------



## jetti

American Pakistani said:


> AJMAL MAGICCCCCCC
> 
> ???????????????


 

AJMAL MAGIC
AKMAL ?????


----------



## Emmie

Just 2 runs off the over...


----------



## Devil Soul

Boom Boom comes on

appeal ... not out


----------



## Hyde

I am back watching the match after the spinners are introduced


----------



## Che Guevara

luck is with sachin he should make use of it


----------



## kobiraaz

darkinsky said:


> the whole mirpur ground is supporting india


they cheered every single run of Pakistan. Yes there are indian supporters as there are 10 million hindus in the country. But i can hear only india bhua that means india useless.


----------



## Devil Soul

63/1 ... 11 ovrszzz


----------



## Emmie

Spinners have nicely halted the run rate... Not easy for Indians to hit the trio..


----------



## jetti

kobiraaz said:


> they cheered every single run of Pakistan. Yes there are indian supporters as there are 10 million hindus in the country. But i can hear only india bhua that means india useless.


ok.. thanks dont come to ruin the thread.. for 6 hours in a year people are friendly on this forum


----------



## Devil Soul

Hafeez to bowl now


----------



## darkinsky

need to try azam?


----------



## Kaniska

kobiraaz said:


> they cheered every single run of Pakistan. Yes there are indian supporters as there are 10 million hindus in the country. But i can hear only india bhua that means india useless.



Come on...spare us for a day...


----------



## American Pakistani

@ Emmie^^^^bhai we need wicket. Ok for slow runrate but to put pressure wicket is required here. especially kohli wicket.


----------



## Devil Soul

67/1 12 overs...

10 from 5 balls... come on lala


----------



## Che Guevara

two 4 in boom boom over and 1 ball left


----------



## Emmie

American Pakistani said:


> @ Emmie^^^^bhai we need wicket. Ok for slow runrate but to put pressure wicket is required here. especially kohli wicket.



Ok.... What do you suggest now?


----------



## Devil Soul

12 runs from lala over... not good not good


----------



## drunken-monke

what a nice piece of timing by Virat... Cheema could have done better to restrict that ball to 3 instead of 4..


----------



## Emmie

Our fielding will never improve.... Will it ever?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

:S Wickets needed otherwise we'll loose


----------



## darkinsky

why the fraack hafeez, give bowl to ajmal


----------



## Devil Soul

Partnership 81 from 79 balls


----------



## drunken-monke

Nice sweep shot.. It went horizontal for four... good shot master..


----------



## darkinsky

gul should be brought along with ajmal


----------



## Zeeshan360

Smart cricket by Kohli and Tendulkar .. Rotating strike and hitting fours when needed


----------



## Devil Soul

Well 8 from the over & india is on the roll...... tendulkar looking really comfortable & thats not good for PAK

Wahab comes on to bowl.


----------



## Avisheik

Tendulkar wicket is needed in order for pakistan to win


----------



## Emmie

Now we need a wicket desperately...


----------



## mahi25

god going boys...


----------



## drunken-monke

Last time when Wahab Riaz played against India, he had 5 wicket hall...


----------



## Devil Soul

shot pitch & goes for 4.... stupid bowling


----------



## Che Guevara

4 what a short man


----------



## Zeeshan360

Take Kohli's wicket or that lad will pawn you


----------



## Amolthebest

One thing i noticed is this duo is not playing in the air risky shots.Lots of ground shots.Good resistance from Indians. But still Pakistan is favorite.


----------



## Che Guevara

hahahaha over throw


----------



## Amolthebest

Pathetic show of fielding by Pakistanis.Very very poor.


----------



## mahi25

ven i can field better than that


----------



## Che Guevara

misfiled 4 hahaha


----------



## darkinsky

oh my god what the FFFFFFF Gul??


----------



## rockstarIN

Well now mach is well poised.


----------



## Avisheik

The hell kinda fielding is that????


----------



## Zeeshan360

drunken-monke said:


> Last time when Wahab Riaz played against India, he had 5 wicket hall...


 
Yes .. I think he even took the wicket of Tendulkar
That guy has a good future ..
He bowls very well

I envy Pakistan , they create awesome fast and medium pace bowlers who can swing the ball like anything


----------



## drunken-monke

Gul being lethargic.. consided a boundary..


----------



## Devil Soul

PAK is in full mood to help india reach Final


----------



## Che Guevara

after 100th 100 sachin is playing like 23 year old in form batsman


----------



## PoKeMon

Areesh said:


> Sachin's new hair style is cr@p. Old one was better.



Yes, but he looks younger.



> Too many part time bowlers in Indian team.



All are part timers. No one qualifies as Bowler.


----------



## Zeeshan360

Wtf Pakistani fielders 
They batted so well , fielders are going to lose the match lol overthrow .. Hahaha


----------



## darkinsky

ajmal should be back why the frack riaz was brought his form is clearly bad, one semi against india doesnt guarentee the guy will be chosen after every vs india match?

this is such a poor caotaincy by thukk thukk


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Still Long way to go. Difficult for India. But going with good Run rate. Just 1 or 2 wicket, Pakistan are in the game


----------



## Zeeshan360

Che Guevara said:


> after 100th 100 sachin is playing like 23 year old in form batsman


 
All the pressure that was put on him by our pathetic media is gone ..


----------



## Hyde

Misbah is not doing good today... He should have introduced Hafeez and Ajmal in the very beginning and not taken Hafeez off after the first over.

He is still not doing any favour by not giving some overs to Ajmal at right time


----------



## Zeeshan360

IND_PAK said:


> Yes, but he looks younger.
> 
> All are part timers. No one qualifies as Bowler.


 
Lolz True ..
All are part time bowlers 

No one could even break their opening partnership till both of them scored 100


----------



## darkinsky

thnk god ajmal bk


----------



## Kaniska

The difference in quality of bowler between India and Pakistan is really huge...Pakistan bowling is really superb..


----------



## Che Guevara

2 powerplay is taken now....


----------



## Devil Soul

am hoping Ajmal can provide us the break thru we need


----------



## Che Guevara

luck is with sachin dude


----------



## WARRANT

Quality bowling VS Great batting.


----------



## Che Guevara

100 partnership in 92 ball


----------



## trident2010

100 run partnership


----------



## Hyde

I hope everything will be cool down now, after the power play is over...


----------



## Devil Soul

50 for Kholi


----------



## WARRANT

50 for Kohli


----------



## Che Guevara

*four and fifty for VK*


----------



## drunken-monke

Nice shot by Virat and here goes his another 50.. I am sure he would like to convert it to 100...


----------



## trident2010

Kohli 50 runs !!


----------



## mahi25

Zakii said:


> I hope everything will be cool down now, after the power play is over...


 
powerplay has just been taken buddy


----------



## Che Guevara

Zakii said:


> I hope everything will be cool down now, after the power play is over...


powerplay is just started (bowling side)

Four again lol mazza aa raha hay


----------



## PoKeMon

I think Misbah hasn't paid hafeez his share.

This guy first hit a century and the takes wicket in his very first over.

Now Misbah has to work hard to make India win.

Go Misbah Go.


----------



## Devil Soul

WTF is wahab doing.... dont bowl shot pitch balls on this track.. u crack head... giving away too many easy runs...


----------



## Emmie

Take this foolish out of the attack.... He never will develop control on his bowling..

I never have seen him bowling good..


----------



## fawwaxs

should we now pray for tendulker's century to win ths match...??


----------



## drunken-monke

Here come the fifty for Master.. Wel played well crafted innings..


----------



## Devil Soul

50 for Tendulkar


----------



## Amolthebest

What a roar and support for Sachin here.


----------



## WARRANT

fifty number 96


----------



## Emmie

Hahahah... Can you believe this moron..

Bhai galli ke nuker mein nai bowling kera raha tuu...


----------



## Devil Soul

dont worry my indian friends we will make sure u reach FINAL


----------



## Kesang

Dhondi or Dhoni????? WTF?????


----------



## Che Guevara

i hope sachin score 90 and get out


----------



## darkinsky

need to bring umar gul


----------



## Kaniska

Che Guevara said:


> i hope sachin score 90 and get out



Agreed man...


----------



## jetti

fawwaxs said:


> should we now pray for tendulker's century to win ths match...??



LOL i was just thinking about it.. hope he gets out at 75 , because once he reaches 80 he will play slow.


----------



## WARRANT

ajmal is proving he is the best spinner in world today


----------



## drunken-monke

Good bowling by Ajmal.. Only one run of his last over..


----------



## Devil Soul

114 from 108 balls


----------



## trident2010

Good over


----------



## Emmie

Na NA Viraat... Its not easy to crack this nut, ajmal... Saw you explaining his hand movement to Tendulkar.


----------



## darkinsky

fk no, riaz idiot again


----------



## fawwaxs

Fast bowlers are bowling the worst length. Too short. All of them. Hardly any shot played on front foot


----------



## Che Guevara

Ajmal is bawling nicely man...


----------



## PoKeMon

Umar Akmal


----------



## Emmie

Facepalm..


----------



## Che Guevara

lol whf umar tring to be hero and given 4 over throw


----------



## Devil Soul

WTF did U Akmal did????


----------



## WARRANT

umar akmal is playing for us... we should announce prise money for him.


----------



## Emmie

Misbah are you mad or what? How could you give bowl to this moron?


----------



## Amolthebest

Umar Akmal is not helping the cause.


----------



## Avisheik

WTF is wrong with the fielding??


----------



## Devil Soul

NO BALL
FREE HIT


----------



## WARRANT

no ball............


----------



## jetti

khatmal bros are a real boon for the opposing teams.


----------



## Che Guevara

no ball lol heha


----------



## jetti

free hit.. go for it mate


----------



## Devil Soul

i guess our team is playing for india.... lol


----------



## Che Guevara

4 man this VK is too much...


----------



## trident2010

11 runs in 4 balls


----------



## Emmie

Mods please allow me to abuse this wahab guy... Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeez

lol


----------



## WARRANT

wahab needs rehab.


----------



## Che Guevara

what happen in last ball


----------



## WARRANT

just 17 from over.


----------



## darkinsky

pathetic pathetic pathetic


----------



## trident2010

44444444444


----------



## Emmie

Misbah pehle bata detay ke ham ne harna hy.... mein apna sunday tau barbad na kerta


----------



## darkinsky

misbah pathetic captaincy


----------



## jetti

Emmie said:


> Mods please allow me to abuse this wahab guy... Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeez
> 
> lol



if i were u ill use it for akmal


----------



## rockstarIN

Pakistanis field very poorly... looks like they fixed it.


----------



## Emmie

Thank God...


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Sachin goneeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## WARRANT

tendu goneeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kobiraaz

tendul Ja field se Ja...


----------



## WAQAS119

Atlast..........


----------



## drunken-monke

Out!!!!!! What a magic delivery by Ajmal.... nicely bowled..


----------



## mahi25

thank god he is gone...


----------



## American Pakistani

GONEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Che Guevara

out, now we will win the match


----------



## darkinsky

thank god,Tendi gone


----------



## rockstarIN

Sachin out


----------



## Amolthebest

Master gone


----------



## trident2010

Sachin out


----------



## Avisheik

Tendulkar gone!!!!! Finally!!!!!


----------



## darkinsky

Che Guevara said:


> out, now we will win the match


----------



## WAQAS119

India Buha???????


----------



## AvidSpice

Thank God, The Master didn't make a hundred!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Guys it was just like Unplayable ball. Tedulkar stopped this ball till last breadth still it got edge. Well inning by tedulkar.


----------



## American Pakistani

still danger man is there kohli.


----------



## Kaniska

Tendulkar is the key in the long run chase....next 5 over is critical turning point for both teams....


----------



## Emmie

Ajmal no one can pick your doosra... Bravoooo


----------



## darkinsky

bring umar gul


----------



## Che Guevara

lol rohit sharma is dhakan...still sleeping


----------



## kobiraaz

WAQAS119 said:


> India Buha???????


 
india Bhua means india useless worthless. That was the chanting. And some people thinking they are cheering for india..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

If again ball is given to Wahab trust me I am gonna break my LT..


----------



## Zeeshan360

Nice bowling by Ajmal


----------



## darkinsky

need to put leash on khothi


----------



## Zeeshan360

Emmie said:


> If again ball is given to Wahab trust me I am gonna break my LT..


 
Nooooooo .. We want Wahab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Zeeshan360 said:


> Nooooooo .. We want Wahab



LOL... yar app tu sach samjh baithay..


----------



## WAQAS119

kobiraaz said:


> india Bhua means india useless worthless. That was the chanting. And some people thinking they are cheering for india..



Lets say it together: *INDIA BUHA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

BC dive bhi kabhi kabhi mar liya ker...


----------



## Hyde

Whenever Tendulkar sores 50, India wins many times... His 100 is little unlucky but 50 is very lucky for him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

kohli hit 4. on 81


----------



## Che Guevara

finally two 4s in a over


----------



## American Pakistani

No performance by Pakistani bowlers. I can't believe it.


----------



## Che Guevara

but Ajmal is amazing...ind vs pak is always batting vs bowling


----------



## American Pakistani

they reach 152 already. when the wickets will come? need koli wicket desperately, why bowlers are failed in front of him?


----------



## MastanKhan

Underworld said:


> hello Guys, i am the new one here in pdf.
> i think pindi,lahore, peshawar all express are running short of fuel.
> India ne gan* phar di hai..
> Pakistan is lost k baad india se match khelne ka irada rok de to acha hai.
> all our news channels are not showing news regarding cricket now, they sense the reality.



Your first post on this board and profanity----!!!!!


----------



## darkinsky

why the idiot is not bringing gul????????

WTFFFFFF misbah?????????


----------



## satya245

WAQAS119 said:


> Lets say it together: *INDIA BUHA*


 pakistan bhua


----------



## Zeeshan360

American Pakistani said:


> No performance by Pakistani bowlers. I can't believe it.


 
Pakistani bowlers are bowling much better than Indian bowlers ..
Your fielders are doing bad job


----------



## darkinsky

zakiiiiii, troll alert!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Zeeshan360

WAQAS119 said:


> Lets say it together: *INDIA BUHA*


 
Stop it guys



satya245 said:


> pakistan bhua


 
Stop please


----------



## Tiger Awan

Mubashir Luqman tweets
If India loose today it will be a Women's week in India. Sab ki maa aur bahan yaad ki jaye gi...




i can see the same in Pakistan


----------



## Zeeshan360

Tiger Awan said:


> Mubashir Luqman tweets
> If India loose today it will be a Women's week in India. Sab ki maa aur bahan yaad ki jaye gi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can see the same in Pakistan


 

Same in Pakistan too


----------



## blood

darkinsky said:


> why the idiot is not bringing gul????????
> 
> WTFFFFFF misbah?????????



he has been bowling well , so he might be saving him for the depth overs , and are you guys always mad at misbah ....


----------



## Emmie

Guys please avoid this bhua bhua stuff..


----------



## Areesh

Indians showing their auqat even when the match can go either way. 

Where are the mods?


----------



## kobiraaz

Feed Rohit ball As many as possible and keep building pressure on Kohli


----------



## Avisheik

Kohli wicket is becoming more valuable to pakistan. They must get him out


----------



## Che Guevara

Tiger Awan said:


> *Mubashir Luqman tweets*
> If India loose today it will be a Women's week in India. Sab ki maa aur bahan yaad ki jaye gi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can see the same in Pakistan


*lol this guy is a journalist isn't it*


----------



## Emmie

Who is this commentator with great Sunil jee?

Expert TC.


----------



## darkinsky

pathetic commentary, these bhartis at commentary box are making me sick

need to put duck tape on their mouths


----------



## satya245

Zeeshan360 said:


> Stop it guys
> 
> 
> 
> Stop please


Alright my bad


----------



## Hyde

whenever someone bowls good, Misbah removes him 

First Hafeez and now Ajmal


----------



## American Pakistani

only 169 required. why Pakistani bowlers sleeping?

& fielding is sooo poor.

atleast bowlers should start performing now.


----------



## Emmie

darkinsky said:


> pathetic commentary, these bhartis at commentary box are making me sick
> 
> need to put duck tape on their mouths



Na Na Sunil Gavaskar is one of the greatest human beings...


----------



## darkinsky

Emmie said:


> Na Na Sunil Gavaskar is one of the greatest human beings...



i need to curse this idiot guy,har waqt saala india india,kaan ke baja daali hai


----------



## Hyde

Areesh said:


> Indians showing their auqat even when the match can go either way.
> 
> Where are the mods?



MODs are not angels who will know the knowledge of unseen. Use the report button and action will be taken (if required)


----------



## drunken-monke

Zakii said:


> whenever someone bowls good, Misbah removes him
> 
> First Hafeez and now Ajmal



Andar ki baat hai.. Misbah India ke sath hai... just kidding bro..


----------



## American Pakistani

every over is passing but no wickets coming. WTH


----------



## ARCHON

darkinsky said:


> i need to curse this idiot guy,har waqt saala india india,kaan ke baja daali hai



buy a flight ticket to dhaka and say u are darkinsky from pdf and curse

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

darkinsky said:


> i need to curse this idiot guy,har waqt saala india india,kaan ke baja daali hai



Woh dosre wala hy woh waqai bohat pakao hy... Probably koi B. deshi hy


----------



## kobiraaz

Emmie said:


> Na Na Sunil Gavaskar is one of the greatest human beings...


He got all the qualities Of micromax mobile- Ramij Raza


----------



## Che Guevara

mf rohit...mar ga


----------



## American Pakistani

Khudara aik wicket lay loo bowlers. WTH they doing.

koli near century.


----------



## Emmie

kobiraaz said:


> He got all the qualities Of micromax mobile- Ramij Raza



Yeah... Look at his body - Sunil

Lol


----------



## Zeeshan360

Emmie said:


> Yeah... Look at his body - Sunil
> 
> Lol


 
Gay ...


----------



## alphabengal

Kohli on 98.go man go.inshallah india will win the match


----------



## ARCHON

rohit is wasting balls


----------



## American Pakistani

OMG need kohli wicket nowwwwwwwww.


----------



## Zeeshan360

Underworld said:


> aj to pakistani crciketers ki tange chat per lagengi,
> damn all these news channels were showing Wahab riaz family and his house, WTF.
> MC saal se cricket khaili nahi aur yahan apni maa c****** wane agiya..


 
Aapne zyaada pee Li hai kya ??
Stop abusing


----------



## darkinsky

alphabengal said:


> Kohli on 98.go man go.inshallah india will win the match



phir account banaliya troll


----------



## Mujraparty

44444444444444444...............


----------



## Zeeshan360

Kohli almost there


----------



## American Pakistani

very sad he hit a 4444444444444


----------



## ARCHON

reqd run rate over 7 now,...


----------



## American Pakistani

holy cr@p kohli on 99. plz take his wicket.


----------



## Emmie

Afridi, look you didn't score runs, now a couple of wickets are due on you...


----------



## drunken-monke

100 for virat good innings..


----------



## American Pakistani

Who feel Pakistan will win Inshallah?


----------



## Emmie

Congratulations Kohli.... Nice knock


----------



## Mujraparty

100 for kohli ..first against pak ..


----------



## Che Guevara

100 for VK


----------



## Tiger Awan

another funny tweet

It seems as though the sheer weight of expectation for Sachin to reach that elusive 101st century proved simply too much to cope with today


----------



## American Pakistani

pathetic bowling.


----------



## darkinsky

im so angry now, need some good gul bouncers to knock these indians off


----------



## ARCHON

100 for kohli.. he will make 150+ inshallahh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

come on gul ko leke ao yaar


----------



## Emmie

Bowlers shaid apko wickets bhi leni hein, nahi kaya?


----------



## American Pakistani

thaki hui fielding & garbage bowling.


----------



## darkinsky

these bengalis are supporting indians so much that pakistanis are feeling another match in india, so much for second home, GTFO


----------



## Hyde

India is playing too good,

or should I say Pakistan's bowling is not doing the job

or should I say Misbah is not using his brain today


----------



## jetti

ind ahead at 30ov . on wickets too


----------



## Emmie

I think India are now in good position to take the match away from Pakistan... Now match has turned to be kinda 20 20 match.


----------



## ARCHON

raina, dhoni, irfan, yusuf to follow.

India require another 143 runs with 8 wickets and 20.0 overs remaining


----------



## alphabengal

darkinsky said:


> phir account banaliya troll


hey man wait a miniute.i am new .this is not a fake account.if i support my country.than whats your problem.i am a cricket fan.thats why i come here.whats your problem


----------



## American Pakistani

no hope from bowlers now.



ARCHON said:


> raina, dhoni, irfan, yusuf to follow.
> 
> India require another 143 runs with 8 wickets and 20.0 overs remaining



Thats y i say Pakistan bowling & fielding is thaki hui today.


----------



## ARCHON

American Pakistani said:


> no hope from bowlers now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats y i say Pakistan bowling & fielding is thaki hui today.



amerikan bhai.. reqd run rate is sky rocketing.. u need chill pill


----------



## Roybot

Lot of support from Bangladeshis


----------



## darkinsky

pakistan need good pacers, if this idiot selection team things we can further go on with riaz and cheema, is a fools hope!!

give hammad azam some deliveries


----------



## Al-zakir

Any links???


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Wow, Bangladeshis love Bharat 

India slowing down though


----------



## darkinsky

yeah fielders kaha rakhe hue hain is idiot misbah ne??


----------



## Tiger Awan

DRaisinHerald said:


> Wow, Bangladeshis love Bharat
> 
> India slowing down though



power play????


----------



## darkinsky

Al-zakir said:


> Any links???


----------



## Emmie

I think Misbah is going to make pickle of the overs of Ajmal and Gul.


----------



## Tiger Awan

Come on Guys calm down.


----------



## darkinsky

WTF no gulstill now comeon, this dumb head misbah


----------



## American Pakistani

DRaisinHerald said:


> Wow, Bangladeshis love Bharat
> 
> India slowing down though



Khak slowing down yaar. They on 200 now.


----------



## Awesome

Batting powerplay is about to come. Haath bandhlo


----------



## Al-zakir

DRaisinHerald said:


> Wow, Bangladeshis love Bharat
> 
> India slowing down though



What do you mean bro? Is the crowd cheering for Bharti?


----------



## iPhone

SOB man, wtf is goin on? suddenly even 329 is not enough anymore.


----------



## American Pakistani

crappy fielding. doob mar ja kay.


----------



## iPhone

200/2 for India. Not bad. 17 overs left. The omen is not good for Pak.


----------



## sarthak

Someone please post a good stream link that's working in North America.


----------



## alphabengal

Roybot said:


> Lot of support from Bangladeshis


but pakistani claims bangladeshi supports them so much.


----------



## American Pakistani

I never thought indians could reach this far with soo ease. total crappy bowling & third class fielding.


----------



## Emmie

sarthak said:


> Someone please post a good stream link that's working in North America.








HD quality


----------



## ARCHON

alphabengal said:


> but pakistani claims bangladeshi supports them so much.




those 4-5 are here as members..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

sarthak said:


> Someone please post a good stream link that's working in North America.



Live streaming: India vs. Pakistan Asia cup 2012 | International Reporter


----------



## darkinsky

this misbah is the dumbest guy, how he just managed to kick our good batsmnan asad, and the proper keeper sarfraz to bring some idiot guy who produced 12+ economy and some idiot keep who cant catch anything


----------



## ARCHON

we want rehab rias bak..


----------



## Amolthebest

No sledging and zagadas makes this match dull


----------



## darkinsky

self deleted


----------



## WAQAS119

Al-zakir said:


> What do you mean bro? Is the crowd cheering for Bharti?



The are shouting: India Buha


----------



## Sonic_boom

How many overs Ajmal has left?


----------



## Kaniska

alphabengal said:


> but pakistani claims bangladeshi supports them so much.



Relax dude...BD people are neutral and to some extent support Pakistanis...The crows that you see primarily from India who goes to watch this match...Anyway this not a issue...I believe Pakistan is playing well today...India has to something spectacular to win ..unless and otherwise pakistan loose it by themselves....


----------



## alphabengal

Power play is coming.india have to score quickly that time.rohit pleas rotate strike


----------



## Emmie

WAQAS119 said:


> The are shouting: India Buha



You need ear aid for sure...


----------



## American Pakistani

hafeez dhakkan wicket lay na.


----------



## Shivani M

Hell Yeah our lads are doing good...Hooray !!!


----------



## American Pakistani

why is he giving plenty runs? stupid.


----------



## blood

Sonic_boom said:


> How many overs Ajmal has left?



5 overs , they are saving him for the last 10 overs


----------



## alphabengal

Kaniska said:


> Relax dude...BD people are neutral and to some extent support Pakistanis...The crows that you see primarily from India who goes to watch this match...Anyway this not a issue...I believe Pakistan is playing well today...India has to something spectacular to win ..unless and otherwise pakistan loose it by themselves....


india will win inshallah.lots of batting still to come.


----------



## American Pakistani

Emmie said:


> You need ear aid for sure...



We should not care for crowd, obviously Bdshis will support indians but Pakistani bowlers must act now.


----------



## Shivani M

American Pakistani said:


> why is he giving plenty runs? stupid.



No one knows the answer.We are still wondering why we gave so many runs  ?


----------



## Emmie

Sonic_boom said:


> How many overs Ajmal has left?



5...............


----------



## Al-zakir

Roybot said:


> Lot of support from Bangladeshis



Abbey tu zinda hai. I think they are illegal Bharti migrants.


----------



## Sonic_boom

RR climbing steadily


----------



## Shivani M

It's time for Rohit to go for a kill..Come on Rohit


----------



## Emmie

American Pakistani said:


> We should not care for crowd, obviously Bdshis will support indians but Pakistani bowlers must act now.



Just relax..... It is still anybodys game.


----------



## darkinsky

8 peh chale gae hai ~ umar akmal


----------



## iPhone

since it would be too much to ask for a wicket, I'd say good bowling duo of Cheema and Hafeez. No boundry in the last three or four overs. Contain the score, bra.


----------



## Shivani M

Al-zakir said:


> Abbey tu zinda hai. I think they are illegal Bharti migrants.


----------



## Al-zakir

American Pakistani said:


> We should not care for crowd, obviously Bdshis will support indians but Pakistani bowlers must act now.



How can you say they are supporting Indians. I think they are cursing at Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sonic_boom

Six Six Six


----------



## Shivani M

Hurray it's 6..it touched the sky


----------



## Sonic_boom

Al-zakir said:


> Abbey tu zinda hai. I think they are illegal Bharti migrants.


Why are you ruining this threaD..


----------



## Che Guevara

6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6


----------



## blood

run rate is climbing , i think anything can happen in last ten overs , like any normal india - pak match it is gonna go down to the wire...as i write this post rohit hits a six


----------



## fawwaxs

sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hawx

6666666666666666666666666 wohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ARCHON

India require another 116 runs with 8 wickets and 15.1 overs remaining


----------



## Emmie

Gul has 6 overs left.... Ajmal, 5....


----------



## kobiraaz

Al-zakir said:


> What do you mean bro? Is the crowd cheering for Bharti?


vai, pakistan 70% ! India 30%........ Pakistan supporters are quiet because pakistan is playing rubbish.... I saw a status update in fb from a friend in stadium that 2-3 indian supporters are chanting india they are immediately replying Bhua. But some people here trying to establish that we are pro india. Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shivani M

Here comes PP


----------



## fawwaxs

Our fielding let us down, not our bowling

Kohli is consistently playing beautifully. Our players consistently fielding in "that" way. Boring.


----------



## Shivani M

kobiraaz said:


> vai, pakistan 70% ! India 30%........ Pakistan supporters are quiet because pakistan is playing rubbish.... I saw a status update in fb from a friend in stadium that 2-3 indian supporters are chanting india they are immediately replying Bhua. But some people here trying to establish that we are pro india. Pathetic.



Yeah it's time to prove loyalty on PDF  Oh gosh it's 4 btw & I can hear loud BD's cheering for India


----------



## darkinsky

umar akmal dropped


----------



## SQ8

Told you we needed Sachin to do a century to win.


----------



## darkinsky

not having sarfraz is costing us dearly


----------



## sarthak

kobiraaz said:


> vai, pakistan 70% ! India 30%........ Pakistan supporters are quiet because pakistan is playing rubbish.... I saw a status update in fb from a friend in stadium that 2-3 indian supporters are chanting india they are immediately replying Bhua. But some people here trying to establish that we are pro india. Pathetic.



WHO THE HELL CARES. YOU ARE A TINY POOR OVERPOPULATED Country. No one gives a **** about who you support. You are as insignificant as my spit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


> vai, pakistan 70% ! India 30%........ Pakistan supporters are quiet because pakistan is playing rubbish.... I saw a status update in fb from a friend in stadium that 2-3 indian supporters are chanting india they are immediately replying Bhua. But some people here trying to establish that we are pro india. Pathetic.



This is what I meant. It's unlikely that Bangladeshi would support for Indians.


----------



## ARCHON

106 from 85...........


----------



## Emmie

All bets are off ... No chance now...


----------



## ARCHON

Al-zakir said:


> This is what I meant. It's unlikely that Bangladeshi would support for Indians.



hahah one of the haters is still here in thread. welcome


----------



## Emmie

Misbah you idiot have a slip.....


----------



## jbond197

Bowlers getting murdered.


----------



## illusion8

Oscar said:


> Told you we needed Sachin to do a century to win.



LOL come on don't insult a legend Oscar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Pakistan playing crap. I can not stand defeat. I am about to flee from scene.


----------



## Shivani M

Al-zakir said:


> This is what I meant. It's unlikely that Bangladeshi would support for Indians.



So much of love for us...Jiyo Bangladesh


----------



## Hulk

105 from 14 is doable.


----------



## sarthak

Al-zakir said:


> Pakistan playing crap. I can not stand defeat. I am about to flee from scene.



Haan phutle yahan se

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

gul come on get us wicket


----------



## Shivani M

illusion8 said:


> LOL come on don't insult a legend Oscar.



Bring the stats for him Plllllleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kobiraaz

sarthak said:


> WHO THE HELL CARES. YOU ARE A TINY POOR OVERPOPULATED Country. No one gives a **** about who you support. You are as insignificant as my spit.


I haven't replied any indian in this thread today. See who is insignifant to whom.


----------



## jbond197

Lucky Virat!!


----------



## Al-zakir

Looser dropped his bat......


----------



## Zeeshan360

We are back on track


----------



## sarthak

kobiraaz said:


> I haven't replied any indian in this thread today. See who is insignifant to whom.



You just replied you Dumbass. Besides , not replying doesn't in any way increase the status of the tiny overpopulated wasteland that you are from .


----------



## Shivani M

it's 4 more


----------



## jbond197

Pitch is as dead as Bangladeshi team..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Yeh Umar Gul pant itni upar se kyun pehenta hai

Looks like someone has given him a wedgy


----------



## mahi25

Al-zakir said:


> Looser dropped his bat......


this is what i hate about all bangladeshis!!!they think they are world champions by just winning a game in 10 matches!!the person whom u r calling looser is going to be the next greatest batsman of all time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

sarthak said:


> WHO THE HELL CARES. YOU ARE A TINY POOR OVERPOPULATED Country. No one gives a **** about who you support. You are as insignificant as my spit.



Is it why you are burning? burn punk.


----------



## StingRoy

Roybot said:


> Yeh Umar Gul pant itni upar se kyun pehenta hai
> 
> Looks like someone has given him a wedgy


  who cares... why is he making constipation faces?


----------



## Roybot

Rohit Sharma needs to shed some weight, fat fook can't run!


----------



## satya245

Al-zakir said:


> Looser dropped his bat......


Typical pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

They are again chanting: India Buha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

still no wicket for thakay huey bowlers.


----------



## Kaniska

There was a time when India was poor in playing fast ball and good at Spin....Time has changed....India struglling to play Spin..


----------



## Avisheik

Kohli is the danger man. Someone get his wicket. As for rohit, he looks like a lost duck


----------



## Shivani M

Al-zakir said:


> Is it why you are burning? burn punk.



It's dark so why dont u put on ur little skirt and put ur hair in pigtails and go sneaking around..don't derail the thread.


----------



## fawwaxs

100 partnership again


----------



## Roybot

WAQAS119 said:


> They are again chanting: India Buha



They are chanting India Jeetega. Stop living in denial brah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

gul needs some awesome bouncers


----------



## Al-zakir

There are too many Bharti presence in stadium. I suggest they are to be kicked out from premises.


----------



## American Pakistani

india must be no more than 250 in 45 overs, this must be target of Pakistan.


----------



## Shivani M

Roybot said:


> They are chanting India Jeetega. Stop living in denial brah



What"s wrong with you ? Why can't you see him happy ?


----------



## jbond197

94 from 73.. Not a big task with line up of the likes of Raina, Dhoni, Pathan bros yet to come and with likes of Virat Kohli and Rohit Sharma still on the crease.. poor bowlers getting mauled, they were the long hope of Pakistani team which seems to have gotten lost..


----------



## ARCHON

Al-zakir said:


> There are too many Bharti presence in stadium. I suggest they are to be kicked out from premises.



go to stadium and do KABOOM.. better late than never.. why waste time in earth..


----------



## mahi25

i was happy that the bangladeshi team is improving day by day!!but looking at the attitude of their fans,ye to wahi baat hui -kisi ko ungli pakdao to saala poori haath pakadne ki kosish karta hai!!!u are still a minnow,accept that!!a rising minnow,got it!!and i do beleive u r team can become a good team but its not still a good team!!


----------



## darkinsky

crowd - pro india

commentartors - pro india


----------



## monitor

I am not watching the game my hope shattered so miserably . every one in my office was expecting 350+ run by Pakistan and easy win by Pakistan and them but every dream now seems far cry .


----------



## Roybot

Al-zakir said:


> There are too many Bharti presence in stadium. I suggest they are to be kicked out from premises.



lmao you should have made the trip and supported PAkistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Why Afridi ain't bowling?


----------



## American Pakistani

koli wicket much needed.


----------



## Avisheik

American Pakistani said:


> india must be no more than 250 in 45 overs, this must be target of Pakistan.



Everthing is possible if sharma is on strike


----------



## Sashan

Time for Rohit to go.


----------



## ARCHON

India require another 90 runs with 8 wickets and 11.1 overs remaining


----------



## jbond197

Q - why Afridi is not bowling?

A - because he was mauled badly earlier.. Captain needs to think his option to keep the innings alive..


----------



## Emmie

Good tight bowling....


----------



## satya245

American Pakistani said:


> india must be no more than 250 in 45 overs, this must be target of Pakistan.


Sweet dreams


----------



## American Pakistani

OMG they reach 241. Stop them bowlers plzzzzzz.



Sashan said:


> Time for Rohit to go.



No koli wicket needed here.


----------



## divya

Al-zakir said:


> There are too many Bharti presence in stadium. I suggest they are to be kicked out from premises.



yeah right after pakistan looses we will leave you guys alone to soothe each other. dont worry we aint that bad.....


another option is get your belt on and go to stadium....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

I think the match is going well. 50:50 as of now. Let see.....






Al-zakir said:


> There are too many Bharti presence in stadium. I suggest they are to be kicked out from premises.


 
But instead they want you to be kicked out, what an irony, they are searching for people only like you, how though officially a 'Bangladeshi' but by heart a East Pakistani.


----------



## Al-zakir

So what happen if Pakistan loose today?


----------



## American Pakistani

thappar for ajmal.


----------



## jbond197

Look at Saeed Ajmal;s expression after being hit for 4


----------



## Roybot

This partnership needs to add another 30 runs atleast.


----------



## Shivani M

American Pakistani said:


> OMG they reach 241. Stop them bowlers plzzzzzz.
> 
> 
> 
> No koli wicket needed here.




It's *Kohli *dear..He is playing good..cheer for him


----------



## Che Guevara

rohit is wasting ball...someone please destroy his ball

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sarthak

ARCHON said:


> go to stadium and do KABOOM.. better late than never.. why waste time in earth..



Nah , he doesn't have what it takes to be a mujahideen.


----------



## Avisheik

Al-zakir said:


> So what happen if Pakistan loose today?



Bangladesh must win sri lanka to book a place in the finals


----------



## Kinetic

American Pakistani said:


> india must be no more than 250 in 45 overs, this must be target of Pakistan.


 
As I said yesterday, you never learn. India is now 245/2 after 39.3 overs and you are talking about 250 in 45 overs?????? Trying to be funny or what?


----------



## Al-zakir

It's sucks big time. I hate this game.


----------



## kobiraaz

Shivani M said:


> What"s wrong with you ? Why can't you see him happy ?


 
Why have you opened second id.... ? Your previous ban should be extended for opening a second id.


----------



## sarthak

Al-zakir said:


> So what happen if Pakistan loose today?



Its a game you dumbass. Nothing happens , people return to their normal lives.


----------



## Shivani M

Al-zakir said:


> So what happen if Pakistan loose today?



You gonna go out


----------



## divya

Al-zakir said:


> So what happen if Pakistan loose today?




Nothing apart from your hopes which will be doomed.....and some people will start with that match was fixed blah blah etc etc bhow bhow woof woof..


----------



## WAQAS119

Alexandra Stan.............................................................Saxobeat


----------



## Sashan

American Pakistani said:


> OMG they reach 241. Stop them bowlers plzzzzzz.
> 
> 
> 
> No koli wicket needed here.



Kohli is doing fine but the run rate it creeping up due to Rohit's inability to score runs quickly.


----------



## Al-zakir

Avisheik said:


> Bangladesh must win sri lanka to book a place in the finals



So, Pakistan already in Final even if they loose today?


----------



## Emmie

equation is.... Ajmal has 2 more overs, Gul has 4 overs.. Who is gonna bowl other 4 overs?


----------



## illusion8

kobiraaz said:


> Why have you opened second id.... ? Your previous ban should be extended for opening a second id.



u think that there is only one Shivani M in India?


----------



## ARCHON

rohit just needs to keep one end tight.. runs will come from other end..


----------



## Kinetic

Al-zakir said:


> It's sucks big time. I hate this game.



 Why you hate this game?  

BD is not playing. Its between Indians and Pakistanis.


----------



## ARCHON

India require another 83 runs with 8 wickets and 60 balls remaining


----------



## Avisheik

83 off 59. bowlers must bowl intelligently


----------



## ARCHON

Kinetic said:


> Why you hate this game?
> 
> BD is not playing. Its between Indians and Pakistanis.



he is less bd more


----------



## Hyde

whenever Sachin makes 50... India performs too good... we needed this century  ahh


----------



## American Pakistani

OMG just 80 more.


----------



## fawwaxs

We can win this match, If india does not win.


----------



## Shivani M

4 more yea yea yea


----------



## Avisheik

Al-zakir said:


> So, Pakistan already in Final even if they loose today?



Yup, india wont get the extra point today even if they win( i think). But BD hangs in balance


----------



## American Pakistani

Dumb Dumb DUmb DUMBBBBBBBB.

Failed bowling?


----------



## iPhone

fuckin' kohli man. get him out.


----------



## Shivani M

6 now, jai baat hui na


----------



## American Pakistani

66666666666666666666666666666666

Game gone away.


----------



## LURKER

hail kohli


----------



## LaBong

Any live streaming link guys?


----------



## fawwaxs

Congratulations to Virad for highest ODI inning so far

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jon Snow

What a shot !!!! Kohli!!!


----------



## ARCHON

India require another 69 runs with 8 wickets and 55 balls remaining


----------



## Che Guevara

16 from over


----------



## trident2010

16 from the gul over


----------



## Al-zakir

It's too much for my eyes and heart. Main nikla ya se. Khuda hafeez.


----------



## American Pakistani

LaBong said:


> Any live streaming link guys?



Live streaming: India vs. Pakistan Asia cup 2012 | International Reporter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

all the sponsors of the games looks like Indians. Kamla Pasand, Jaypee cemet, micromax.. Why does these rich Bangladeshis (sarcasm intended) accepted Indian sponsorship money?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

LaBong said:


> Any live streaming link guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

16 runs from Gul's over. hai-shava-shay.


----------



## ARCHON

khilthe hai GUL yehaaann,


----------



## Awesome

antar mantar chu kalandar tha!

I'm trying everything


----------



## Shivani M

Avisheik said:


> Yup, india wont get the extra point today even if they win( i think). But BD hangs in balance



Do you seriously think BD gonna win with bonus Point ?


----------



## American Pakistani

Match is lost cause now. bowlers waste the efforts made by batsmens.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

India should win this.


----------



## satya245

watching rivals' heart burn is amazing, reaction of pakistanis is further improving the experience
Keep it up hahaha


----------



## jbond197

LaBong said:


> Any live streaming link guys?



You seriously need streaming links in India.. Are you working today?


----------



## Al-zakir

I can not stand Indians bickering after wining. Hell with Indians.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

80 pages for this thread and we guys talk about being obsessed with each other!


----------



## Shivani M

Asim Aquil said:


> antar mantar chu kalanda chah!
> 
> I'm trying everything



Altu Jalal Tu Aayi Bala Ko Taal Tu  ab kuch nahi ho sakta


----------



## Awesome

Al-zakir said:


> It's too much for my eyes and heart. Main nikla ya se. Khuda hafeez.



Koi nahi koi nahi, dil wadda hona chahida, its not over till its over!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan need wickets now at all cost.


----------



## SpArK

Another Kohlified Chase.. What a Game !




Al-zakir said:


> I can not stand Indians bickering after wining. Hell with Indians.



Run LOLA Run..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

jbond197 said:


> You seriously need streaming links in India.. Are you working today?



Went out, just got back home, mom watching saas bahu in TV.


----------



## Sashan

Time to revamp the pitches in South Asia - Batsmen look like tigers - It is unfortunate bowlers like Umar Gul cut a sorry face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shivani M

150 for VK..Keep going man


----------



## SpArK

LaBong said:


> Went out, just got back home, mom watching saas bahu in TV.



Its time u thrash that TV with a baseball bat.. Want me to order one in ebay as gift?


----------



## Android

150 for Kohli


----------



## trident2010

Kohli 150


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Kohli is my 'massi's' best friends brother..feels nice to see him tearing apart Pakistani attack.


----------



## sarthak

American Pakistani said:


> Live streaming: India vs. Pakistan Asia cup 2012 | International Reporter



Thank you , finally a link that works


----------



## Che Guevara

150 for virat...like his name


----------



## hawx

44444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Shivani M

Four more kya baat kya baat kya baat


----------



## sreekimpact

WOWWWWW what a MATCH


----------



## American Pakistani

150 for kohlu i mean kohli

Pakistani bowlers ka doob marnay ka maqaam.


----------



## Avisheik

Shivani M said:


> Do you seriously think BD gonna win with bonus Point ?



No, but if bd wins sri lanka. no need bonus point


----------



## illusion8

44444444444


----------



## Che Guevara

another boundary


----------



## jbond197

Wahab Riaz khoon ke aansoon ro rha hoga.


----------



## illusion8

There are currently 141 users browsing this thread.


----------



## StingRoy

Wahab Riaz ki jai ho


----------



## Shivani M

oh God 4 more..I m tired now


----------



## hawx

another 4444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## sreekimpact

3 fours in ROW!!!!


----------



## trident2010

444 ....


----------



## Che Guevara

another virat man this guy is gone mad


----------



## SpArK

I love this wahab guy. 

Cant believe he got 5 in last game with us..


----------



## Roybot

lmao Umar Gul is giving the dancing lady pose.


----------



## hawx

4444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## jetti

Al-zakir said:


> *I can not stand Indians* bickering after wining. Hell with Indians.


 
from your previous posts its enough if you said above


----------



## Roybot

Wahab Riaz ka careeer finish ho jana hai aaj ke baad


----------



## Avisheik

this is turing out to be a much more exciting match than i expected


----------



## iPhone

Let's pray for rain now.


----------



## walwal

Virat is going bang on , hope he continues


----------



## Che Guevara

sab bolo payar say bolo Wahab Riaz ki jai ho...


----------



## sreekimpact

Run rate came down to 6


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Roybot said:


> Wahab Riaz ka careeer finish ho jana hai aaj ke baad


Nahi yaar acha bowler hai wahab,i like it..and Saeed Ajmal best bowler hai Asia cup mein,pakistani bowling is very good except in this match!
ek aur chaukkaa!!


----------



## Che Guevara

superb fielding man


----------



## kobiraaz

Ya Avishek bro if BD wins against srilanka , they will take head to head on count not run rate... Bangladesh will go to final. Question is can we beat sri lanka?


----------



## Avisheik

Pakistan's fielding is half hearted


----------



## Shivani M

iPhone said:


> Let's pray for rain now.



It's raining with boundaries


----------



## walwal

Pak guys, c'mon, why the body language has drooped down


----------



## darkinsky

why the frack are they not on the boundary line when they are completely useless on the circle??


----------



## jbond197

Shahid bhai on pitch.. He is one of the character in the Pakistani team I like the most.. As a matter of fact, in my opinion he is a better captain than Misbah..


----------



## LaBong

Lots of support for India in Sher-e-Bangla, I'd not troll Bangladeshis today!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

India gonna win


----------



## Che Guevara

*Pakistani fielder rules*


----------



## ameer219

Wahab Riaz is a spoiler! He sealed his career!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

LaBong said:


> Lots of support for India in Sher-e-Bangla, I'd not troll Bangladeshis today!


Ya there seems to be more cheer when India scores a boundary/sex.

4444444444444444444


----------



## American Pakistani

aik aur thappar.


----------



## walwal

what the hell , with that last boundary; why dont i see the fielders ? what are they doing ?


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> Ya Avishek bro if BD wins against srilanka , they will take head to head on count not run rate... Bangladesh will go to final. Question is can we beat sri lanka?



Ahem..ahem. With tamim, shakid, mash and mushfiq, we will surely beat them


----------



## trident2010

Kohli is on rampage


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

man of the match virat kohli


----------



## jbond197

I don't think any other Batsmen will need to come out and bat.. Sharma/Kohli will finish the match with flying colors..


----------



## iPhone

brilliant batting by India. No doubt. They win it, they totally deserved it. hats off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

jeetega bai jeetega..!! India jeetega!! 

jeetega bai jeetega..!! India jeetega!! 

jeetega bai jeetega..!! India jeetega!! 

jeetega bai jeetega..!! India jeetega!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

YIPPPYYYY


----------



## Kesang

was commentator said that Virat is highest scorer against pakistan?


----------



## Kaniska

Love to see...@AL Zakir now....Any way...Kohli Rocks..


----------



## jbond197

One question will be asked by many once Pakistan loses the match and that is - Was this match fixed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

A run out chance.....missed


----------



## Amolthebest

It's official: Pakistan lost the match.


----------



## walwal

trident2010 said:


> Kohli is on rampage



bhayya hang on. let India win first.


----------



## iPhone

India will finish this by the 48th over.


----------



## satya245

Now we can clearly see decline in pakistani posting
We have an amazing chance of dancing on chest of pakistanis


----------



## darkinsky

cant stop singles, cant stop boundaries,misbah is useless oDI captain


----------



## sreekimpact

20 th Bowndary!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danger007

YIPPY WE ARE GETTING CLOSE.....AND  IM IN AIRPORTI CAN'T WATCH MATCH


----------



## LaBong

Thanks for all the support BDians! Al-Zakir et al must be royally pissed!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

fielders are sleeping. Or match is fixed?


----------



## trident2010

44444 Kohli is slaying pakistan bowling at his will


----------



## Che Guevara

what a short man...virat virat virat virat virat


----------



## StingRoy

BOOM BOOM... impeccable placement by Kohli


----------



## jbond197

Virat kohli, a strong character, a future captain..


----------



## sreekimpact

not fixed ...........its sealed!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## American Pakistani

tuk tuk laughing. shameless person tuk tuk


----------



## Che Guevara

some one kill rohit man ...


----------



## walwal

I cant do anything else but remember Imran, Jawed, Wasim & colleagues. Truly jigarbaaz players with never die attitude. Pak body language is complete no-no, typical let go. Thats not expected.


----------



## Shivani M

Kesang said:


> was commentator said that Virat is highest scorer against pakistan?



yep he is the highest scorer against Pakistan


----------



## drunken-monke

Avisheik said:


> Ahem..ahem. With tamim, shakid, mash and mushfiq, we will surely beat them



No need for run rate.. Even if BD beat Srilanka, they are through to the finals...


----------



## American Pakistani

30 need from 30


----------



## Hulk

The way Kohli is batting, he is doing a rape of the bowlers.


----------



## darkinsky

misbah you are miserable


----------



## StingRoy

American Pakistani said:


> tuk tuk laughing. shameless person tuk tuk



Dont worry... even our bowlers were laughing shamelessly against BD the other day when they were getting hammered all around in the last 10 overs.


----------



## divya

American Pakistani said:


> fielders are sleeping. Or match is fixed?



yups we promised madhuri dixit....................


YE DIL MAANGE MORE.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xestan

Well played India! see you in the final.


----------



## walwal

Pak fielders in deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep slumber.....


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

American Pakistani said:


> fielders are sleeping. *Or match is fixed?*



LOL....I was about to post it....if pakistan lose pakistanis will surely say this..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Che Guevara

30 run in 30 ball


----------



## Mujraparty

44444444444444444444444............... kohli @ 175 muahahaha


----------



## jetti

Kohli is a boundary vending machine. Swipe Gul and Riaz and get as many boundaries as you want !!


----------



## Che Guevara

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## SpArK

Match is fixed. Fixed by Virat and Sachin..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Virat Kohli Laughing off Pakistani bowlers.. All the bowlers appears to be of gali cricket level in front of him..

Rohit should stop scoring now.. Can we see double ton by Kohli today?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

jbond197 said:


> Virat Kohli Laughing off Pakistani bowlers.. All the bowlers appears to be of gali cricket level in front of him..



abe apni bowling to dekhte, village cricket bowlers


----------



## Hulk

American Pakistani said:


> fielders are sleeping. Or match is fixed?



Yes it is fixed, Pakistani's can be bought easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

wtf they are an air conditioner to the man of the series? wtf!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sarthak

out


----------



## Mujraparty

rohit sharma gone ....


----------



## American Pakistani

Out but not koli.


----------



## third eye

Rohit should have hung around


----------



## drunken-monke

Finally Pakistan got the wicket.. But not of VK..


----------



## IceCold

We lost i believe though i haven't seen the match. Actually lost the interest when players like Inzam were let go and completely stopped watching after the likes of Misbah becoming the captain of the team. Though its just a game where one side has to loose, but seriously misbah can go to hell alongside with his boys if he can't even defend a target of 330 runs. Shame on you guys.


----------



## jbond197

Rohit sharma is out.. Pakistan try harder now this is the only chance you have now..


----------



## trident2010

Rohit gone. Well played !!


----------



## darkinsky

bangaliun se tho haar ke hami bata rahe hai,hamare cricket k bare main


----------



## Android

Rohit did fine job


----------



## Hulk

Dang we did not Paid Umar Gul


----------



## Roybot

Too little too late


----------



## divya

Roybot said:


> wtf they are an air conditioner to the man of the series? wtf!



free main kyaa bura hai


----------



## darkinsky

misbah is just suited for the tests not for one days, any time


----------



## Hulk

New batsmen should not try to be hero, instead give strike to Kohli. 2,3 boundries will seal the match.

When we are under pressure, wide ball from GUL, finally he got the payment.


----------



## kobiraaz

all my pakistani supporter friends already left stadium! Bad luck!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

444444444444444444444444


----------



## Mujraparty

444444444444444444444...........


----------



## American Pakistani

if one maiden over & 2 more wicket Pakistan have chances.


----------



## jbond197

Pakistani looks so desperate in the field and in the stadium.. 7th defeat on the offer from last 10 encounter..  

And Pakistan claimed to have the best bowling attack in Asia cup but then they had to face India..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Che Guevara

VK not taking run....4 say kam chala raha hay


----------



## jetti

gavaskar says pak should have gambled with spin rather than seam


----------



## Hulk

I like the Cheema guy.


----------



## Roybot

American Pakistani said:


> if one maiden over & 2 more wicket Pakistan have chances.



Taking optimism to a whole new level?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## American Pakistani

bekaar cheema ko bowl dedi tuk tukay nay.


----------



## divya

American Pakistani said:


> if one maiden over & 2 more wicket Pakistan have chances.




even if it starts raining pakistan has chances too....


----------



## walwal

American Pakistani said:


> if one maiden over & 2 more wicket Pakistan have chances.



you are tooooooo optimistic. Fielders are behaving as if they hv givenup


----------



## Amolthebest

kobiraaz said:


> all my pakistani supporter friends already left stadium! Bad luck!



You are sadder than Pakistanis .Whats the catch?


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## Avisheik

Pakistan can defend 150+ totals but not 330


----------



## darkinsky

jeeta hua match haar gye khudi, proper WK ke jaga part time bowler daal k india ko gift ker dya match

wahab shouldnt have played the match this guy has even problems throwing bowl can even get the ball to the proper line


----------



## sreekimpact

4444444444444444


----------



## Che Guevara

4 in last ball...so its IND vs pak match in Asia cup...


----------



## darkinsky

Avisheik said:


> Pakistan can defend 150+ totals but not 330



misbah was trying to be over smart by his dumb selection


----------



## Mujraparty

out ..........


----------



## trident2010




----------



## SpArK

WAQAS119 said:


>



Le U

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Amolthebest said:


> You are sadder than Pakistanis .Whats the catch?



Easier to qualify for the finals, for us


----------



## drunken-monke

Atlast VK is out for 180+ Innings of his life..


----------



## walwal

VK gone. should hv stayed


----------



## illusion8

well played Kohli


----------



## Che Guevara

VK gone man...


----------



## American Pakistani

out but not kohli


----------



## monitor

Al-zakir said:


> There are too many Bharti presence in stadium. I suggest they are to be kicked out from premises.


 cool down man


----------



## trident2010

well done kohli


----------



## jbond197

The Whole Stadium cheering for Virat Kohli!!


----------



## American Pakistani

need more wicket please.


----------



## joekrish

Oops VK has gone.


----------



## SpArK

Jeethne keliye 2 siX


----------



## ameer219

This is what happen when you get Akmal as a keeper and people like Wahab to bowl. India deserves to win this!


----------



## jbond197

Bangladeshis ran to India for sponsorship and now crying over Indian presence in Stadium.. What a joke these people are?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

jbond197 said:


> The Whole Stadium cheering for Virat Kohli!!



Thats because Kobiraaz's friends have left the stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK




----------



## sreekimpact

hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooSIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kobiraaz

Amolthebest said:


> You are sadder than Pakistanis .Whats the catch?


Pakistanis are already in final.we are not.


----------



## walwal

Huh, 6... getting close


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

66666666666666666666


----------



## Che Guevara

now 5 from 15 ball


----------



## trident2010

6666666666666666666


----------



## Mujraparty

india jeetega ...
india jeetega ...
india jeetega ...
6666666666666666666666...............


----------



## American Pakistani

massive 6666666666666666


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Haan ji PCB ke chairman kya keh rahe the ? Zara yaad dilayen 

where is darkinsky ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

*I love HOCKEY*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Che Guevara

*india win .....*


----------



## sreekimpact

hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## raavan

MORAL VICTORY FOR PAKISTAN---stopping sachin from century and Virat from double century

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpArK

*330*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

Roybot said:


> Thats because Kobiraaz's friends have left the stadium



hmm. did Kobiraaj's BNP friends came with Ak-47's to stop the crowd from cheering? As soon as guns left the field, crowd opened up..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

wooohoooo .....we won 

special thanks all the Bangladeshi supporters .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Misbah is the worst captain ever. He stopped trying after India reached 275


----------



## kobiraaz

jbond197 said:


> Bangladeshis ran to India for sponsorship and now crying over Indian presence in Stadium.. What a joke these people are?


 
Do not talk nonsense. Not bangladesh it is asian cricket council that took sponsorship and whoever pays most gets the deal.


----------



## drunken-monke

india Winnnnnnnnnnnnn .. whata game of cricket...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Hum jeet gyeeeeeeeee


----------



## Nelson

India wins the match.


----------



## American Pakistani

india thrashed misbah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walwal

Yups, thats it. dunnnniitttttt


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

we winnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Fcuk YEahhh.................


----------



## Android

India wins


----------



## Che Guevara

lol i am the first to say india win..


----------



## trident2010

444444444444444 and game over ... lol


----------



## joekrish

India has won


----------



## darkinsky

nick_indian said:


> Haan ji PCB ke chairman kya keh rahe the ? Zara yaad dilayen
> 
> where is darkinsky ?



bangladesh se haaro logon ko itni bankain nahi maarne chahye


----------



## untitled

Congratulations India

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jetti

Dhoni reminds me of head chef in 5 star restaurant who puts a flower on a complicated dish that his staff has prepared


----------



## Avisheik

Was that ASIN in the stands


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Congrats Bharat


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Where is the PCB chairman ?

India is scared of Pakistan ? Slapped once again . Second time after the world cup semi-final

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jbond197

kobiraaz said:


> Do not talk nonsense. Not bangladesh it is asian cricket council that took sponsorship and whoever pays most gets the deal.



Then stop crying for Indian supporters in the crowd.. Got it, genius..


----------



## Mumbai Man

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

thank you bangladesh you proved how big indian pawns you are, now im supporting lankans in your match, dont really think about who reaches the final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Well Played India. Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## satya245

we won, good job brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

*Fook Yeah!*

Good game nonetheless. Rematch in couple of days hopefully

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Nelson

India wins the match by 6 wickets!


----------



## DRaisinHerald

We still reach the finals though


----------



## drunken-monke

ASIAN countries should rethink about making these flat batting pitches... Seriously it doesn't make any sense in this much score making or not able to defending... If we asians want to do well out of asia, need to make fast pitches...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

A good batting pitch provided both teams a chance to scores good runs... India won by 6 wickets... but.... Tum jeeto ya hAaro - suno - Humain tum se pyar hAi !!


----------



## Hyde

Zakii said:


> I am marking few people, If India wins I will ban them all
> 
> If Pakistan wins... You are free to troll today... I will not give any infraction (only warnings) to anybody until 00:00 AM. Other Moderators will
> 
> Just kidding



Anybody is free to volunteer in this noble cause. Keep reporting 

Just kidding again

See you India in the Finals!!!


----------



## walwal

jetti said:


> Dhoni reminds me of head chef in 5 star restaurant who puts a flower on a complicated dish that his staff has prepared



ha ha good analogy


----------



## DRaisinHerald

There are currently 210 users browsing this thread. (69 members and 141 guests)
DRaisinHerald gowthamraj Peaceful Civlian Kesang hinduguy void_0in Sashan nemesis102 JAT BALWAN Aryavart genmirajborgza786 raavan fawwaxs eowyn ajaxpaul Nelson Indian Gurkha ADAMANSKA Kaniska Skull and Bones satya245 divya hawx sreekimpact illusion8 InD!@N rEv()!_Ut!()n Voldemort ManuZ darkinsky walwal Che Guevara Bang Galore nick_indian janon ICBM sab monitor jetti kobiraaz Skallagrim mahi25 joekrish trident2010 drunken-monke Amolthebest crimemaster_gogo sarthak xenon DARKY indianrabbit Aamir Zia Punjabbi Munda LaBong Jon Snow Xestan IceCold


----------



## Avisheik

Well congrats india. It all up to bd now to wrestle the final spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amolthebest

Great teamwork cause India win. great teamwork by Umar Akmal, wahab Riaz, Misbah, and Umar gul. Given authority DHoni will handed over man of the match to these players


----------



## 53fd

misbah and his 'wonderful' field placements.


----------



## jbond197

wooo hooo.. 7th defeat in the last 10 encounters served in style to Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

misbah should really retire from ODIs now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

darkinsky said:


> bangladesh se haaro logon ko itni bankain nahi maarne chahye



Role beta jitna roNA Hain role . Tum to humse haar hi gaye ho aur koi hare na hare .

This what happens when you release such venom not wondering what could happen later as you did after the Bangladesh match . 

You got screwed once again , go to sleep now 

Virat is a genius and Sachin is a fcuking legend...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joekrish

Now I wish BD wins against SL and gets in to the final like some of the Pak friends were wanting.


----------



## The HBS Guy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Lanka might want to leave with a win. So this is a dress rehearsal. 

Catch you all on Final.


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

OMG.. Just turned the TV back on after a 4 hour conference call.. This is unbelievable.. Never thought this was doable...


----------



## Ajaxpaul

This is India's best chase in ODIs, beating their Natwest final heroics in 2002. No shirt-waving this time from the dressing-room!- cricinfo


----------



## The HBS Guy




----------



## divya

Zakii said:


> Anybody is free to volunteer in this noble cause. Keep reporting
> 
> Just kidding again
> 
> See you India in the Finals!!!



tujhe moderators kisne bana diya


----------



## jbond197

darkinsky said:


> misbah should really retire from ODIs now



Stop crying!! You didn't had any chance after all..


----------



## God of Death

India rocks     

Maza a gaya bowlers ki asisi ki taisi kar di


----------



## Gandhi G in da house




----------



## DRaisinHerald

Now i really want a rematch....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The HBS Guy

Hello Pakistanis!


----------



## Hyde

divya said:


> tujhe moderators kisne bana diya



I was a moderator when you were talking to me in PM last week... dekha hi nahi tum ne

Kya Infraction don is baat pe 

kidding


----------



## janon

Holy mother of pearl, there are currently more users browsing this thread than the MRCA thread when the decision was announced. Close to twice as many. I knew the subcontinent is cricket crazy, but 94 pages already for this match???

So is it definitely an India-pak final? What does Bangladesh have to do to edge one out, what exactly happens if bangladesh wins the next match?

Added later: 2 pages of discussion took place as I typed the message.


----------



## Roybot

*Wahab Riaz 4 overs 50 Runs *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

kobiraaz said:


> Do not talk nonsense. Not bangladesh it is asian cricket council that took sponsorship and whoever pays most gets the deal.


 
you are watching *MICROMAX* asia cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

nick_indian said:


> Role beta jitna roNA Hain role . Tum to humse haar hi gaye ho aur koi hare na hare .
> 
> This what happens when you release such venom not wondering what could happen later as you did after the Bangladesh match .
> 
> You got screwed once again , go to sleep now
> 
> Virat is a genius and Sachin is a fcuking legend...



you guys are just flat pitch kings, how can you easily forget the phainti srilanka gave you in australia??

cometo australia we willmake you even better losers


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha........

--------------------------------------------------------------

Jeetgya bai jeet gya!!! India jeet gyaaa!! 

Jeetgya bai jeet gya!!! India jeet gyaaa!! 

Jeetgya bai jeet gya!!! India jeet gyaaa!! 

Jeetgya bai jeet gya!!! India jeet gyaaa!! 



*I can hear Firecrackers going on right now in the area..!! 

Its Like Diwali here...*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drunken-monke

After wining, we thank Pakistani players and supporters, even here on PDF, that we felt like very much on stadium.. Had a very nice thread... No flaming and no trolling... Thanks and good night...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Firemaster

69 members browsing this thread


----------



## God of Death

India showed to the pakistan why we are world champion.

Its pakistan's 2nd straight defeat through the hands of India. 

In last 11 India-pakistan matches, India won 7


----------



## Hyde

like I said before the match...

Pakistan is very inconsistent with their winning record. They cannot win too many matches in the row.. and if Pakistan has to win a match against India.. It should be Final... and if India was not to qualify for Finals then this match....

So I wasn't very keen to see this match anyway... I want Pakistan to win the Final!!!!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

There are currently 217 users browsing this thread. (71 members and 146 guests)

nick_indian DRaisinHerald hawx IceCold pdf_shurtah jjande2 joekrish ajaxpaul solbadguy xenon Kaniska AbhimanyuShrivastav sab kobiraaz hinduguy Bang Galore God of Death The HBS Guy Don Jaguar Indian Gurkha illusion8 darkinsky blood gowthamraj roach divya eowyn genmirajborgza786 mahi25 void_0in Jon Snow Voldemort Amolthebest nemesis102 Kesang raavan Peaceful Civlian fawwaxs drunken-monke JAT BALWAN Aryavart Nelson ADAMANSKA satya245 sreekimpact Che Guevara janon ICBM monitor jetti Skallagrim trident2010 crimemaster_gogo sarthak DARKY indianrabbit Punjabbi Munda LaBong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The HBS Guy

*Firecrackers all around here!*


----------



## joekrish

How fast can the tables change.


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

safriz said:


> guys its too early to celebrate..
> never under estimate indian cricket...they got world record holders.....they are no idiots.



Very prophetic..


----------



## Nelson

Its the highest run chase ever by India. 

I don't understand what happens to this guys whenever they play against Pak. Good inning by Virat Kohali.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

well played both team..... t was a match to watch...

win & lose is a part of game...


----------



## God of Death

Don Jaguar said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!



Sadi dilli da banda. 

India ki ho gayi balle balle, baki sab thalle thalle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

God of Death said:


> India showed to the pakistan why we are world champion.
> 
> Its pakistan's 2nd straight defeat through the hands of India.
> 
> In last 11 India-pakistan matches, India won 7



no you guys are not worthy to be world champions, only flat pitch players


----------



## illusion8

Congrats guys....man, India should stop messing with Pakistani minds.


----------



## Hyde

janon said:


> Holy mother of pearl, there are currently more users browsing this thread than the MRCA thread when the decision was announced. Close to twice as many. I knew the subcontinent is cricket crazy, but 94 pages already for this match???
> 
> So is it definitely an India-pak final? What does Bangladesh have to do to edge one out, what exactly happens if bangladesh wins the next match?
> 
> Added later: 2 pages of discussion took place as I typed the message.



Rule is simple,

If Bangladesh beats Sri Lanka... Pakistan and Bangladesh will qualify
If Sri Lanka beats Bangladesh... Pakistan and India will qualify


----------



## The HBS Guy




----------



## Gandhi G in da house

darkinsky said:


> you guys are just flat pitch kings, how can you easily forget the phainti srilanka gave you in australia??
> 
> cometo australia we willmake you even better losers



Lol we beat sri lanka 3 out of 4 times in australia . 

First you said india cant win outside india . Now when we have defeated you outside India , now you want to meet India in australia . 

Bhai leave it and accept your defeat gracefully . Stop making yourself a laughing stock .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Fireworks going all around
Looks like Diwali came early this year


----------



## WAQAS119

*Who won guys????*


----------



## Ajaxpaul

darkinsky said:


> you guys are just flat pitch kings, how can you easily forget the phainti srilanka gave you in australia??
> 
> cometo australia we willmake you even better losers




Dont worry man...try harder next time...until then celebration for India.


----------



## divya

Zakii said:


> I was a moderator when you were talking to me in PM last week... dekha hi nahi tum ne
> 
> Kya Infraction don is baat pe
> 
> kidding




De dekar dekh mere paas bhi cheetamaar bandook hai..... usmain ek goli hai uspe naam likha hai zaaakiii zaaakiiiii

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amolthebest

We are current world champs


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

God of Death said:


> Sadi dilli da banda.
> 
> India ki ho gayi balle balle, baki sab thalle thalle.



Fcuk yeahh .... Tha man is a fellow Delhiite .

So proud to be a Delhiite and Indian today .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

RaptorRX707 said:


> No Indians members here?????



Yeah????????


----------



## The HBS Guy

WAQAS119 said:


> *Who won guys????*



Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## God of Death

Virat Kohli blasts ton as India register highest-ever run chase in ODIs







Virat Kohli blasts ton as India register highest-ever run chase in ODIs | Cricket News & Articles | CricketCountry.com
*
Ind vs Pak: India crush Pakistan by six wickets in Asia Cup*

India (Ind) vs Pakistan (Pak): India crush Pakistan by six wickets in Asia Cup


----------



## American Pakistani

joekrish said:


> How fast can the tables change.



But Pakistan still on top with 9 points, india 8 points, Bdsh 4 points(if they beat lanka they will be 8 points too), Lanka 0 point.


----------



## ADAMANSKA

*Bura na maano KOHLI hai! *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Yes, the track was meant to be good under lights but chasing 330 is always a tough thing to do. Though, Virat Kohli's sheer brilliance ensured it was an easy one today. An innings of 183 in just 148 balls, chasing a massive total, doesn't come everyday.
India's highest successful chase ever in ODIs and they top the effort in the Natwest series final in the year 2002 at the Lord's against England. This was some game! Against a quality bowling attack, the Indian top order has achieved something massive


----------



## ARCHON

Ganguly:183 in 1999. Captain:2000 * Dhoni:183 in 2005. Captain: 2007 * Kohli:183 in 2012. Captain: Very Soon?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Who cares about this fuddu cup, we have won it number of time already. I just wanted to win against Pakistan, We have won the cup already

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

darkinsky said:


> thank you bangladesh you proved how big indian pawns you are, now im supporting lankans in your match, dont really think about who reaches the final



Very nice, if they support you they are good else pawn.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Interesting tweet here: "@Vivek_Chandra: Ganguly:183 in 1999. Captain:2000 * Dhoni:183 in 2005. Captain: 2007 * Kohli:183 in 2012. Captain: Very Soon?"---cricinfo.


----------



## raavan

Interesting tweet here: "@Vivek_Chandra: Ganguly:183 in 1999. Captain:2000 * Dhoni:183 in 2005. Captain: 2007 * Kohli:183 in 2012. Captain: Very Soon?"


----------



## The HBS Guy

American Pakistani said:


> But Pakistan still on top with 9 points, india 8 points, Bdsh 4 points(if they beat lanka they will be 8 points too), Lanka 0 point.



Humko maloom hai jannat ki haqeeqat lekin...


...


----------



## Prometheus



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Amolthebest said:


> We are current world champs



Who were beaten by Bangladesh lolololol

If not for Mr Tuk Tuk & idiot Rehab Wiaz, story would be much different.


----------



## janon

Zakii said:


> Rule is simple,
> 
> *If Bangladesh beats Sri Lanka... Pakistan and Bangladesh will qualify*
> If Sri Lanka beats Bangladesh... Pakistan and India will qualify



Why is that, wouldn't India and pak have the same points, why would pak qualify and not India? Net run rate?


----------



## God of Death

Now the comment on the famous pakistani conspiracy theories:

Last time when India defeated pakistan in the world cup they were making all types of excuses but Bangladesh is a neutral venue.


----------



## jetti

do you think hafeez deserved MOM ahead of VK?


----------



## Aryavart

misbah suck at presentation too..he must take english classes


----------



## jaunty

ARCHON said:


> Ganguly:183 in 1999. Captain:2000 * Dhoni:183 in 2005. Captain: 2007 * Kohli:183 in 2012. Captain: Very Soon?"



That's a given, I can bet my house on it, Virat is the next Indian captain.


----------



## Kambojaric

Good game and congrats to India, i just wish we could get a more bowler friendly pitch for once, The ground especially the outfield is super fast in Bangladesh!


----------



## blood

darkinsky said:


> you guys are just flat pitch kings, how can you easily forget the phainti srilanka gave you in australia??
> 
> cometo australia we willmake you even better losers



we chase down 321 runs against sri lanka in 35 overs in australia , with virat murdering sri lankan bowling attack , and now here he has just beaten the sh!t out of pakistani bowling attack , which claims to be the worlds best , it so typical whenever you lose you start whining ,sore losers


----------



## SQ8

Told you about the Sachin Century..
Its his jinx.. god knows who jinxed him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCHON

kohli ranking shoots to 1 in ODIs


----------



## WAQAS119

The HBS Guy said:


> Pakistan.



*Good* 

Was that a Rugby match?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

janon said:


> Why is that, wouldn't India and pak have the same points, why would pak qualify and not India? Net run rate?



Pakistan have 9 points india has 8 points, do some basic math 9 is greater than 8


----------



## God of Death

A special Thank you to the people of Bangladesh for supporting India. 







Joy Bangla, May Allah bless Bangladesh-India friendship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

Asi jung jeet gaya ! Hip Hip Hurrey


----------



## ARCHON

Thank u sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## turkish




----------



## Hyde

janon said:


> Why is that, wouldn't India and pak have the same points, why would pak qualify and not India? Net run rate?



Well Pakistan got one bonus point when they played against Sri Lanka so they have 9 points
India has 8 points

Bangladesh has 4 points and if they win against Sri Lanka with bonus point, its 9... and if they win simple game with 4 points... it will be equal to India... and which case they will see the result of the game both nations played head to head... and Bangladesh had won the game against India so they will automatically qualify.

Had the game against Bangladesh vs India was tied/NR.. It would be depending upon the net run rate... but its not a case here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amolthebest

darkinsky said:


> no you guys are not worthy to be world champions, only flat pitch players


e 
You are neither flat pitch kings nor fast pitch queens. So don't vent your frustration here. We are world champs and we rule world cricket off the field too. If Cricket is earth we are center of the world


----------



## God of Death

Virat Kohli's 183 is the highest individual score by any batsman of any country against pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Firemaster

Why this Kohli-Vari-D!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan have 9 points india has 8 points, do some basic math 9 is greater than 8



The rudeness was unnecessary. Obviously I was unaware of pak's bonus point, which is why I asked the question. Someone had pointed out the points table before you replied, so your reply itself was unnecessary.


----------



## The HBS Guy

American Pakistani said:


> Who were beaten by Bangladesh lolololol
> 
> If not for Mr Tuk Tuk & idiot Rehab Wiaz, story would be much different.



Yes. 

If not for Jinnah and Nehru, the story would have been different altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## turkish

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan have 9 points india has 8 points, do some basic math 9 is greater than 8



OOOOOOOOOOO 9 is greater than 8... we didnt know .. Thanx for telling us!!


----------



## mahi25

'the sachin tendulkar' loved those words by virat


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

India Don,t sorry We will defeat you in the final with heavy margin. Pakistan Zindabad. We will take revengue in this week. Our batting right on Track. Can,t wait for rematch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amolthebest

American Pakistani said:


> Who were beaten by Bangladesh lolololol
> 
> If not for Mr Tuk Tuk & idiot Rehab Wiaz, story would be much different.



Sour grapes


----------



## ARCHON

I love lanka now.. we wont vote against u in UN.. win now against BD pleasee... i wont sleep with megan fox for a week i promise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wounded-Monk




----------



## Kesang

My memory is not so weak but I don't remember that when last time pakistan beaten India cricket team.


----------



## Bratva

Virat ney Kholi rival team ki?


----------



## Super Falcon

misbah is big curse for the team why he left ajmal onew over when we needed him to bowl and let giving bowlers overs who gone for 7 in over wahab selection from day one i was saying we dont need wahab but misbah and *** hole qasim took him in what he did in overs 50 runs and cheems was another curse dont need bowlers like these and afridi he sucks when he was batting did nothing and bowling is suck too he should not play now and why they all are bowling in virat pads bowl him off stump line and keep field on leg side dont give him runs on leg side easy ploy keep 4 fields on leg side he will force to play in leg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The HBS Guy

Haroon rafeeq said:


> India Don,t sorry We will defeat you in the final with heavy margin. Pakistan Zindabad. We will take revengue in this week. Our batting right on Track. Can,t wait for rematch




Ye toh tum hamesha kehte ho!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Don Jaguar

Cricket tu hai hi fazool game!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Oscar said:


> Told you about the Sachin Century..
> Its his jinx.. god knows who jinxed him.



It was God himself..he was jealous.


----------



## God of Death



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## drunken-monke

darkinsky said:


> no you guys are not worthy to be world champions, only flat pitch players



Dear Mate,

We bated on the same wicket where pakistan bated... So please no complaints..


----------



## Kesang

HAHAHAHAHAHA 
When match started than 64% member voted for pakistan cricket but now it declined to 46%. LOL.


----------



## God of Death

We have won this match so that we can gain defeat pakistan in the final. 

Go India go............ur the champ.


----------



## drunken-monke

Don Jaguar said:


> Cricket tu hai hi fazool game!!!



Sour grapes dear... Not so long before that these were sweet...


----------



## Android

There are 257 users browsing this thread


----------



## Super Falcon

champ lost against bangladeh wait time are coming bad for kholi and india in few years time


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

God of Death said:


>



 Lagaan



Super Falcon said:


> champ lost against bangladeh wait time are coming bad for kholi and india in few years time



But the champs beat you buddy again ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

Kholi Strength is his big weakness if someone sort it out in future he is getting bad times ahead if he gets out india will be in pressure and misbah is big curse for pakistan we need to throw him out sachin should have made hundred but he dident thats why india won if he had scored india had lost


----------



## jaunty

Super Falcon said:


> champ lost against bangladeh wait time are coming bad for kholi and india in few years time



I said it before, but I don't even care if we don't reach the final. The whole tournament is only worth the Ind v Pak match(es).

We have won it already


----------



## Super Falcon

yes you beat us but what happend to that champs in CB series and match against bangladesh


----------



## sreekimpact

Super Falcon said:


> champ lost against bangladeh wait time are coming bad for kholi and india in few years time


ya yyaa.............its time to get a sleep ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

Well played India, shocking bowling and fielding by Pakistan, especially Wahab Riaz gave far too many runs, better luck next time Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

what difference it make may be you will losse in final


----------



## jaunty

Super Falcon said:


> yes you beat us but what happend to that champs in CB series and match against bangladesh



and what happened in the World Cup.. ha ha ha...nobody will ever remember CB, VB whatever series. But we will always be World Champs 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Super Falcon said:


> champ lost against bangladeh wait time are coming bad for kholi and india in few years time


 
kohliphobia is on the rise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## God of Death

Allah ke fazal se, aur virat kohli jo ki ek meer, ek ghazi bankar aya aur maidan e jung par hindustan ka parcham faira diya.

Badi muddato se India-pakistan match ka intzaar kiya tha, Is ek mubhrak aur mukkmal fateh ke baad, seena aur chauda ho gaya.

Hindustan zindabaad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Now Indian members are getting banned . 

should i remind the moderators about the behaviour of Pakistani and some Bangladeshi members on this forum when India lost the last match ??

We were being asked to commit suicide .

None of them were banned .

This is just wrong .

but anyways we won 

That truth cant be changed

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

We are still favorite in the Final. We will easily defeat India in the final match. We are stronger team and have ability to demolish any team in the world. For PAKISTANi FANS, BUY FIRE CRAKERS AND BE READY TO CELEBRATE WIN IN THE FINAL MATCH.


----------



## blood

INS VIRAT --------VIRAT KOHLI .
guess what is common 

the name and yeh dono dushman ko mu todh jawab dete hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

nick_indian said:


> Now Indian members are getting banned .
> 
> should i remind the moderators about the behaviour of Pakistani and some Bangladeshi members on this forum when India lost the last match ??
> 
> We were being asked to commit suicide .
> 
> None of them were banned .
> 
> This is just wrong .
> 
> but anyways we won
> 
> That truth cant be changed



He was banned because he brought Kashmir in to this. Cricket is cricket, enjoy it as a game... He was going over the limits. Don't think I would do injustice with anybody or give infraction without a valid reason


----------



## God of Death

Super Falcon said:


> yes you beat us but what happend to that champs in CB series and match against bangladesh



Duniya jaye tel lane, what matters is India-pakistan match. 

Even if we loose every match but if we defeat pakistan badly in every match that will be good....very good indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

lol where are the Tendulkar bashers now ?????? The greats speak with their skills not mouths. Anyways amazing game India, really showed the world that the younger generation can also do something. Jai Hind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fd24

Congratulations India - Fantastic batting performance. Virat Kholi - superb innings.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Super Falcon

wahab was bad bad bad selection make sure he will not play in the team for next decade for me he is cusr like ferhat and misbah to the team


----------



## desiman

Super Falcon said:


> Kholi Strength is his big weakness if someone sort it out in future he is getting bad times ahead if he gets out india will be in pressure and misbah is big curse for pakistan we need to throw him out sachin should have made hundred but he dident thats why india won if he had scored india had lost



if sachin had hit a hundread, we would finished off the match by the 40th over, stop talking garbage please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archie

darkinsky said:


> you guys are just flat pitch kings, how can you easily forget the phainti srilanka gave you in australia??
> 
> cometo australia we willmake you even better losers



Actually we won 3 out of 4 Matchs against SriLanka in Australia , and even chased down 320 in just 37 overs in our last match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

Super Falcon said:


> yes you beat us but what happend to that champs in CB series and match against bangladesh



What about IRELAND??? Ranking of Irleand is lower than Bangladesh.LOL


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

LOL...Who cares now if India goes into Final or not!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

MODS PLEASE BAN THOSE IDIOTS WHO ARE TRYING TO POLITICIZE THIS THREAD

cricket is a game not world war, bharatis get over it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

we are here still if he scored hundred here india had lost thank he did not scored hundred im against his hundreds


----------



## Amolthebest

I think end of India-Pakistan rivalry is near. People started to show more interest in India-Aussi matches than India Pakistan. Sad truth is Pakistan is not a worthy opponent that they used to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> LOL...Who cares now if India goes into Final or not!



Seriously you don't care ?


----------



## drunken-monke

Peaceful Civlian said:


> We are still favorite in the Final. We will easily defeat India in the final match. We are stronger team and have ability to demolish any team in the world. For PAKISTANi FANS, BUY FIRE CRAKERS AND BE READY TO CELEBRATE WIN IN THE FINAL MATCH.



Hey peaceful,,

Well cant say about the final match.. Even dont know whether we gonna be there in finals... But we wanna enjoy this moment... For future which is uncertain, we should not stop enjoying and celebrating the present... Good luck for finals...


----------



## Gandhi G in da house




----------



## Super Falcon

we lost only 2 times against low teams what about indians india lost to kenya 2 times against bangladesh 4 times and against zimbabwe india lost more than pakistan we never lost to kenya and once lost against bangladesh and once to ireland


----------



## Pukhtoon

Congrats Ind-ia and Say Congrats to me too coz i won 3.7 Petee lol




There are currently 231 users browsing this thread. (70 members and 161 guests)
Pukhtoon World_Peace desiman Abhishek_ raavan Don Jaguar ajaxpaul Archie Ruag JAT BALWAN sputnik muslipower Nelson kaykay TechMan Amolthebest IND_PAK nick_indian God of Death Indian Gurkha pdf_shurtah AvidSpice drunken-monke janon protest blood Peaceful Civlian gowthamraj Jarha sajan mafiya kobiraaz hawx Super Falcon sreekimpact Kesang divya ARCHON Haroon rafeeq void_0in humanfirst TalkToMe Aryavart xenon newdelhinsa mahi25 ICBM AbhimanyuShrivastav iPhone Xestan Bas_tum_Pak Peshwa sab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amolthebest

Super Falcon said:


> we are here still if he scored hundred here india had lost thank he did not scored hundred im against his hundreds



We will accept whatever you say but for love of god please inset foolstops in your sentences.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

And thanks to all Bangladeshi spectators who came to stadium for supporting India!!


----------



## Doctor09

Well played India .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

I really think the game was fixed. Some of Pakistani fielding blunders were simply jaw dropping and cannot be explained.

I won't be surprised of it was fixed.


----------



## blood

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> LOL...Who cares now if India goes into Final or not!



yeah who cares , we beat the sh!t out pakistani bowling , i remember how the pakistani members were boasting of a strong bowling unit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

darkinsky said:


> MODS PLEASE BAN THOSE IDIOTS WHO ARE TRYING TO POLITICIZE THIS THREAD
> 
> cricket is a game not world war, bharatis get over it



Don't worry they won the cricket match today. It is their day and they have all the rights to celebrate their win

You day is coming soon on 22nd of March Insha'Allah... so start preparing for celebrations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> ....
> I won't be surprised of it was fixed.



Yikes ...... now here it comes


----------



## jaunty

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> LOL...Who cares now if India goes into Final or not!



ha ha I certainly don't. This is the first match I have watched in the whole tournament. We have won Asia cup 5 times already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

pdf_shurtah said:


> Seriously you don't care ?



*No!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## blood

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> I really think the game was fixed. Some of Pakistani fielding blunders were simply jaw dropping and cannot be explained.
> 
> I won't be surprised of it was fixed.



please don't start it , now the pakistani members will start saying its a raw conspiracy .


----------



## untitled

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> *No!!*



You dreams are so small


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> I really think the game was fixed. Some of Pakistani fielding blunders were simply jaw dropping and cannot be explained.
> 
> I won't be surprised of it was fixed.



Getting into conspiracy theory mode bro ?

Leave that to our neighbours . They will always be better than you at it


----------



## kobiraaz

now which idiot suggested tuktuk to take batting first??? Idiot kahaka


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

India is No worry for us. Today pak Took this match very lightly. We want to beat India in final Match. Yeh Mahayudh hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

pdf_shurtah said:


> You dreams are so small



So small yet so big...


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

blood said:


> please don't start it , now the pakistani members will start saying its a raw conspiracy .



I mean C'mon. 

Just take a look at their fielding.

They didn't even seem to care to make an effort.


----------



## jaunty

pdf_shurtah said:


> You dreams are so small



See, the whole cup for me is the Ind v Pak matches, If India reach the final then I will again watch it with great interest as it will be an another Ind v Pak. But if we don't reach the final we have already done our job by beating Pakistan, we have won Asia cup 5 times in the past, that's a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

congratulations to indian team.you got nerves of steel...
playing such calm and cool game after getting a high target is no easy feat...
Pakistan panicked from the start and paid the price.
i am disappointed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

Amolthebest said:


> I think end of India-Pakistan rivalry is near. People started to show more interest in India-Aussi matches than India Pakistan. Sad truth is Pakistan is not a worthy opponent that they used to be.



yes what ever, aussies have different standards, you guys cant match them, dont even have a complete team, just flat pitch batters, you couldnt even qualify for CW series final

and winning against pakistan doesnt mean you are world champions,you have shown standards at bangla match


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

nick_indian said:


> Getting into conspiracy theory mode bro ?
> 
> Leave that to our neighbours . They will always be better than you at it



I would not have been suspicious had Pakistan made an effort. 

The very fact that the Pakistanis didn't even make an effort to win is enough to make anyone suspicious.


----------



## Android

Batting and Bowling was almost equal of both teams feilding made the difference


----------



## untitled

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> I mean C'mon.
> 
> Just take a look at their fielding.
> 
> They didn't even seem to care to make an effort.



Why are you trying to ruin nick_indian's party ? You guys should enjoy the moment


----------



## blood

pdf_shurtah said:


> You dreams are so small




you always dream of defeating india , which sadly never seems to happen .


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Pakistanis didn't even try to win. It was like they never really wanted to win in the first place.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Haroon rafeeq said:


> India is No worry for us. Today pak Took this match very lightly. We want to beat India in final Match. Yeh Mahayudh hai.



Still doesnt matter...misbhah is the captain, sachin and kholi is still hanging around.


----------



## Don Jaguar

LOL at the comments of indians here.


----------



## Nelson

Virat Kohali is the man of the match. The Virat Victory!


----------



## INDIAISM

darkinsky said:


> no you guys are not worthy to be world champions, only flat pitch players


We are world champions because you were not even able beat us in *''Flat Piches''*


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

pdf_shurtah said:


> Why are you trying to ruins nick_indian's party ? You guys should enjoy the moment for the time being



Dude! If I were a fan of Pakistani cricket, I would be very much worried about repeated news of fixing of matches in which Pakistan is involved instead of making brownie points on an obscure internet forum.


----------



## jaunty

darkinsky said:


> yes what ever, aussies have different standards, you guys cant match them, dont even have a complete team, just flat pitch batters, you couldnt even qualify for CW series final
> 
> and winning against pakistan doesnt mean you are world champions,you have shown standards at bangla match



We won the last CB series *in Australia* by beating *Australia 2-0* in the final in 2008. Didn't play well this time, but tell me when did Pakistan beat Australia in Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

jaunty said:


> See, the whole cup for me is the Ind v Pak matches, If India reach the final then I will again watch it with great interest as it will be an another Ind v Pak. But if we don't reach the final we have already done our job by beating Pakistan, we have won Asia cup 5 times in the past, that's a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Haroon rafeeq said:


> India is No worry for us. Today pak Took this match very lightly. We want to beat India in final Match. Yeh Mahayudh hai.



Mahayudh ?

Beginning to learn hindi ?



Yes yes yes...


----------



## American Pakistani

kobiraaz said:


> now which idiot suggested tuktuk to take batting first??? Idiot kahaka



I think that was the only good decision made by him. Batting was fine too but Mr tuk tuk came & spoil everything, first he bat tuk tuk & stupid shots. In those last overs he could've hit boundaries & sixes as there were plenty of wickets & score could go much higher but he kept his tuk tuk pace onn.

Second was when he placed wrong fielding & the most stupid thing was he select rehab wiaz & drop sarfaraz(a regular wicket keeper). rehab turned out to be most expensive bowler & cuz of no proper keeper Pakistan lost one chance of out too. Not to mention plenty of missed runouts.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

darkinsky said:


> yes what ever, aussies have different standards, you guys cant match them, dont even have a complete team, just flat pitch batters, you couldnt even qualify for CW series final
> 
> and *winning against pakistan doesnt mean you are world champions*,you have shown standards at bangla match



True that..winning the world cup proved that we are world champions....deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Don Jaguar said:


> LOL at the comments of indians here.



Dude it's all fun, today is our day, let us have some fun, your turn will also come


----------



## Hyde

kobiraaz said:


> now which idiot suggested tuktuk to take batting first??? Idiot kahaka



He did the right thing,

We are good in defending totals as our strength is the bowling department. We are not very good in chasing big totals. Had we won this game, nobody would have asked this question... but when you lose... people start objecting on earlier decisions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

..............................


----------



## untitled

blood said:


> you always dream of defeating india , which sadly never seems to happen .



Really



Won by India 48 
Won by Pakistan *69 *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> I would not have been suspicious had Pakistan made an effort.
> 
> The very fact that the Pakistanis didn't even make an effort to win is enough to make anyone suspicious.



So true fielders were letting the ball pass the boundary as if they are blind or something.


----------



## metro

*WTF man.. 200+ users viewing this thread.. Its a just a game guys..*


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Don Jaguar said:


> LOL at the comments of indians here.




Did you read Pakistani and Bangladeshi members comments after India lost the last match ?

We were being laughed at and we were being asked to commit suicide .

Atleast we are being civilised .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

safriz said:


> well we are having a good time...not teasing indian members * i lied *



Heh Heh .....


----------



## Lone Shooter

congrats to team India, better luck next time team Pakistan


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

pdf_shurtah said:


> Really
> 
> 
> 
> Won by India 48
> Won by Pakistan *69 *



*Most of those Pakistani wins came in the 20th century bro .

Welcome to the 21st century*


----------



## blood

pdf_shurtah said:


> Really
> 
> 
> 
> Won by India 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won by Pakistan *69 *




ha!! talk to me when pakistan can ever win a world cup match against india , you can only win some series matchs .


----------



## American Pakistani

There are currently 203 users browsing this thread. (71 members and 132 guests)

1. American Pakistani*
2. Bhushan
3. Amolthebest
4. void_0in
5. Lone Shooter
6. xenon
7. ajaxpaul
8. raavan
9. AbhimanyuShrivastav
10. CaptainJackSparrow
11. AvidSpice
12. metro
13. Don Jaguar
14. ares
15. asad71
16. zip
17. IND_PAK
18. Jarha
19. nick_indian
20. Lonely Hermit
21. Kesang
22. blood
23. Humanist
24. Kinetic
25. sivadreams
26. Che Guevara
27. rai_kamal
28. LogiCal
29. Haroon rafeeq
30. Hassan_Ishtiaq
31. Nelson
32. free thinker
33. INDIAISM
34. crimemaster_gogo
35. Pukhtoon
36. World_Peace
37. lightoftruth
38. Peaceful Civlian
39. muslipower
40. Ruag
41. hawx
42. Indian Gurkha
43. SurvivoR
44. Voldemort
45. humanfirst
46. kaykay
47. safriz
48. sarthak
49. unicorn148
50. Mumbai Man
51. DRaisinHerald
52. ICBM
53. God of Death
54. InD!@N rEv()!_Ut!()n
55. mafiya
56. desiman
57. Super Falcon
58. TalkToMe
59. drunken-monke
60. Abhishek_
61. sputnik


----------



## Karachiite

Soft issues, we made 300 after a long time and I'm happy about that. As for losing I could give a flying fck since were still in the finals. The pressure was on India not us.

btw Dav Whatmore is pathetic and his fielding coach is worse, bring Mohsin Khan back!

Tum jeeto ya haaro hamein tumse pyaar hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

*Well done INDIA. Specially Kohli was awesome. *











Kinetic said:


> American Pakistani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for Pakistani bowlers to crush your batting lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you are so sure, congrats in advance for the win tomorrow. lol
> 
> BTW you never learn. I was here when India and Pakistan meet at Asia cup as well as World cup. So many hi-jumps from your side before the matches resulting in retreats after the matches.
> 
> So hold on for a day, this is nothing more than a game where both teams are strong and has equal chances of win. Enjoy the match.
Click to expand...

As I said these guys never learn. Only hi-jumps like kids and big mouth, can't wait for the result. See what happened now? 

Think before you talk, and learn fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

nick_indian said:


> Did you read Pakistani and Bangladeshi members comments after India lost the last match ?
> 
> We were being laughed at and we were being asked to commit suicide .
> 
> Atleast we are being civilised .



Seriously after losing to BD you should have committed suicide.


----------



## Don Jaguar

nick_indian said:


> *Most of those Pakistani wins came in the 20th century bro .
> 
> Welcome to the 21st century*



LOL what a joke.


----------



## SurvivoR

First of all Congrats to Indian team... They deserve it... Secondly Congrats to our batsmen who played well beyond our expectations and posted a mammoth total but Thirdly and most importantly a big Laanat on our bowlers, fielders and dumb old captain Miss-baa baa blacksheep ul haq... He is a totally unfit captain for the shorter versions of the game... Learn from Afridi who gave up test captaincy on his own, cuz he realized he didn't have the temperament for Test. Tuk Tuk Misbah


----------



## untitled

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Dude! If I were a fan of Pakistani cricket, I would be very much worried about repeated news of fixing of matches in which Pakistan is involved instead of making brownie points on an obscure internet forum.



LOL Who is the one who wants to score brownie points here ?

If I were an Indian fan I would be celebrating with the rest of the country for the time being rather than analyzing the opponents here


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Areesh said:


> Seriously after losing to BD you should have committed suicide.



And you lost to the team that lost to Bangladesh....


----------



## INDIAISM

hahaha lol what an Irony we are again dependend on Sri Lanka to make sure that we go to the final....

*¤*Its just that last we wanted Sri lanka to *loose* the match against Australia 

*¤*And this we want Sri Lanka to *win* the match against Bangladesh so that we can play the final...


----------



## lightoftruth




----------



## darkinsky

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> And you lost to the team that lost to Bangladesh....



but we won against bangladesh so your A=B=C cant work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

nick_indian said:


> Did you read Pakistani and Bangladeshi members comments after India lost the last match ?
> 
> We were being laughed at and we were being asked to commit suicide .
> 
> Atleast we are being civilised .



he he , they can only cheer on others achievements , be it cricket or anything else !! kudh to kuch ukhad hi nahi sakte


----------



## American Pakistani

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> And you lost to the team that lost to Bangladesh....



We don't claim to be Super Champian of Cricket.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Areesh said:


> Seriously after losing to BD you should have committed suicide.



So I'm assuming that I'm talking to your ghostsince you would have committed suicide after losing to BD and getting knocked out in the World cup? 

I don't remember which year it was but I suppose you must remmeber your death anniversary so please enlighten me.


----------



## Areesh

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> And you lost to the team that lost to Bangladesh....



Just because we can win against them in the finals.


----------



## Don Jaguar

blood said:


> ha!! talk to me when pakistan can ever win a world cup match against india , you can only win some series matchs .



Let me correct your sentence.

ha!! talk to me when pakistan can ever win a world cup match against india , while i agree you can win majority series matches.


----------



## untitled

nick_indian said:


> *Most of those Pakistani wins came in the 20th century bro .
> 
> Welcome to the 21st century*



Yes and it has just begun .... There are still 88 years left of games to be played


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

darkinsky said:


> but we won against bangladesh so your A=B=C cant work



In that way, we beat the team that beat Bangladesh 

Recency effect my man.. Recency effect.. 



Areesh said:


> Just because we can win against them in the finals.



Predicting future is against Islam


----------



## Areesh

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> So I'm assuming that I'm talking to your ghostsince you would have committed suicide after losing to BD and getting knocked out in the World cup?
> 
> I don't remember which year it was but I suppose you must remmeber your death anniversary so please enlighten me.



When we lost to BD we didn't kicked out of the WC but we qualified the final of that WC.

Kia ziada pi li jeet ki khushi main.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Areesh said:


> Seriously after losing to BD you should have committed suicide.



Then you should have commited suicide 5 years back in 2007 when you lost to Ireland .

I mean friggin Ireland 

Be civilised bro , two can play this game .


----------



## Kinetic

Areesh said:


> Seriously after losing to BD you should have committed suicide.


 
The suicide thing seems like very popular in Pakistan. Pls don't do it as you have lost to us. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

We waiting for finals india


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

American Pakistani said:


> We waiting for finals india



Game On !


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Match was fixed , whole game pakistani fielders were standing on boundaries when they should have played to close the field down for singles to build pressure

This Misbah character is a real 'sate bazzz'... someone need to check his account for dollars

Before the game even started he gave a press release

"The game is not a revenge game we are just playing it as a game" lol yeah right ... man with this attitude and captain Pakistan can't win Tournaments 

If it was me I would tell players to go hit some helmets with bouncers each hit is a 5 k bonus pay

Even Afridi was confused today not sure of what to make of his decisions


----------



## Safriz

look how the tables turned...few hours ago indians were quiet and we were jumping all over the thread....
and now????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Predicting future is against Islam



Not predicting. Just optimistic. Happy that our batting regain form which will come in handy in final.


----------



## rai_kamal

So hope you all have already got the idea, why i m here ???
Just for this thing....  
..
..
..
..
But i m still waiting for Srilanka to beat BD,...


----------



## untitled

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Game On !



I thought you guys were not interested in the final


----------



## Areesh

Kinetic said:


> The suicide thing seems like very popular in Pakistan. Pls don't do it as you have lost to us. lol



Popular in Pakistan? You know all those poor farmers don't you.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Areesh said:


> When we lost to BD we didn't kicked out of the WC but we qualified the final of that WC.
> 
> Kia ziada pi li jeet ki khushi main.



Koi nahin out toh hum bhi nahin hue hain. 

Suicide toh kiya hoga tumne! 


...aur main Sunday night ko nahin peeta.


----------



## Areesh

nick_indian said:


> Then you should have commited suicide 5 years back in 2007 when you lost to Ireland .
> 
> I mean friggin Ireland
> 
> Be civilised bro , two can play this game .



You lost to BD again in that WC. Bhool gaye kia.



CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Koi nahin out toh hum bhi nahin hue hain.
> 
> Suicide toh kiya hoga tumne!
> 
> 
> ...aur main Sunday night ko nahin peeta.



Yeah we lost finals in that WC. So.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

American Pakistani said:


> We waiting for finals india


 
You said the same thing yesterday about today's match......... Indian batting line gonna crash in front of Pakistani bowlers.


----------



## oFFbEAT

The match was fixed......the bookies paid Viraat Kohli to score.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Now I hope Pakistanis will not say as usual that the game was fixed .

Even if it was fixed , it is either ways due to faults with Pakistanis that they have lost this match .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Anyone who wants to or asks someone to commit suicide over a cricket game needs to see a shrink

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Areesh said:


> You lost to BD again in that WC. Bhool gaye kia.



Ye tu pakistan ke hathon apni 69 ODI defeats bhi bhool gaye hain.


----------



## Amolthebest

American Pakistani said:


> We don't claim to be Super Champian of Cricket.



Those claims are backed by solid proof. We *won* the world cup


----------



## Hyde

nick_indian said:


> Now I hope Pakistanis will not say as usual that the game was fixed .
> 
> Even if it was fixed , it is either ways due to faults with Pakistanis that they have lost this match .



The game was not fixed yaar... ab nai batain karne se kya faida

Both teams played well and the better team of the day won the match

Pakistan should have won this game but after the openers lost their wickets... nobody could score quickly... only Younis Khan played well besides the openers


----------



## Areesh

Don Jaguar said:


> Ye tu pakistan ke hathon apni 69 ODI defeats bhi bhool gaye hain.



Hota hai hota hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndianTiger

why pakistani members are so overconfident. India can also beat pakistan we are capable and its cricket anything can happen then why to propagate pakistani victory which is subject matter of luck.


----------



## Kinetic

Areesh said:


> Popular in Pakistan? You know all those poor farmers don't you.



Those poor farmers of Pakistan? Nope I don't, I don't talk about suicide or suicide bombers whatever may be. It was your idea to suicide after losing. India lost to BD not you, but you lost to us. So as the winner, we should have some pity on you, pls don't go for suicide. pls....


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Its ok Pakistan qualified already ...it was good practice game


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Areesh said:


> You lost to BD again in that WC. Bhool gaye kia.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we lost finals in that WC. So.......



But loosing to Ireland is worse than losing to Bangladesh . Ireland has hardly played any international matches compared to Pakistan .

If India should have commited suicide after losing to Bangladesh , Pakistanis should have too done it probably in a an even more painful way than India. Fair game bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

Bangladeshi crowd today proved that people on this forum has no connection to real life perceptions. This forum is filled with ultra-nationalist people.

Most of the crowd cheered for every boundary India hit and 'Jitega bhai jitega, India jitega' could be heard. Even though India's win today would win it would be harder for Bangladesh to come in finals now.

Just goes to show people on this forum don't represent true Bengali Muslim. They're still very much pro-India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rai_kamal

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Match was fixed , whole game pakistani fielders were standing on boundaries when they should have played to close the field down for singles to build pressure
> 
> This Misbah character is a real 'sate bazzz'... someone need to check his account for dollars
> 
> Before the game even started he gave a press release
> 
> "The game is not a revenge game we are just playing it as a game" lol yeah right ... man with this attitude and captain Pakistan can't win Tournaments
> 
> Even Afridi was confused today not sure of what to make of his decisions


Just.....
I only don't like his English which very much the case with all pakistani cricketers, otherwise he is ok guy with his character...
And he did commited mistake at the time of toss by batting first, he should have learnt something from the other matchs..


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

pdf_shurtah said:


> I thought you guys were not interested in the final



Why would you think that


----------



## Areesh

Kinetic said:


> Those poor farmers of Pakistan? Nope I don't, I don't talk about suicide or suicide bombers whatever may be. It was your idea to suicide after losing. India lost to BD not you, but you lost to us. So as the winner, we should have some pity on you, pls don't go for suicide. pls....



Good that you consider poor farmers of Bharat Pakistani. Keep it up.


----------



## rai_kamal

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Match was fixed , whole game pakistani fielders were standing on boundaries when they should have played to close the field down for singles to build pressure
> 
> This Misbah character is a real 'sate bazzz'... someone need to check his account for dollars
> 
> Before the game even started he gave a press release
> 
> "The game is not a revenge game we are just playing it as a game" lol yeah right ... man with this attitude and captain Pakistan can't win Tournaments
> 
> Even Afridi was confused today not sure of what to make of his decisions


Just.....
I only don't like his English which very much the case with all pakistani cricketers, otherwise he is ok guy with his character...
And he did commited mistake at the time of toss by batting first, he should have learnt something from the other matchs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Match was fixed , whole game pakistani fielders were standing on boundaries when they should have played to close the field down for singles to build pressure
> 
> This Misbah character is a real 'sate bazzz'... someone need to check his account for dollars
> 
> Before the game even started he gave a press release
> 
> "The game is not a revenge game we are just playing it as a game" lol yeah right ... man with this attitude and captain Pakistan can't win Tournaments
> 
> Even Afridi was confused today not sure of what to make of his decisions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

*Weliyan di Kheed. *

Pakistan should concentrate on other sports rather than this useless and time consuming game.


----------



## untitled

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Why would you think that



Go back a few pages on this thread and see some of the replies your compatriots gave me. You will see what I mean


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

aakash_2410 said:


> Bangladeshi crowd today proved that people on this forum has no connection to real life perceptions. This forum is filled with ultra-nationalist people.
> 
> Most of the crowd cheered for every boundary India hit and 'Jitega bhai jitega, India jitega' could be heard. Even though India's win today would win it would be harder for Bangladesh to come in finals now.
> 
> Just goes to show people on this forum don't represent true Bengali Muslim. They're still very much pro-India.



Dude, most of the Bangladeshi flags on this forum are false flags.. Basically Pakistanis who misrepresent their nationality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

nick_indian said:


> But loosing to Ireland is worse than losing to Bangladesh . Ireland has hardly played any international matches compared to Pakistan .
> 
> If India should have commited suicide after losing to Bangladesh , Pakistanis should have too done it probably in a an even more painful way than India. Fair game bro



How Ireland is worse when the same Ireland beat Bangladesh in that world cup which beat you. 

You deserve to suicide buddy.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

aakash_2410 said:


> Bangladeshi crowd today proved that people on this forum has no connection to real life perceptions. This forum is filled with ultra-nationalist people.
> 
> Most of the crowd cheered for every boundary India hit and 'Jitega bhai jitega, India jitega' could be heard. Even though India's win today would win it would be harder for Bangladesh to come in finals now.
> 
> Just goes to show people on this forum don't represent true Bengali Muslim. They're still very much pro-India.



I won't say they were pro-india but they were certainly very neutral .

Myth busted . Bangladeshis on this forum don't represent Bangladeshis as a whole . I don't know about ultra-nationalist but they certainly come across as ultra religious .


----------



## jbond197

pdf_shurtah said:


> Really
> 
> 
> 
> Won by India 48
> Won by Pakistan *69 *



You will need to bring back Imran, Akram and Waqar to keep winning like that.. check the stats of past few years. In the last 10 encounters itself Pakistan has lost 7 times..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

nick_indian said:


> Now I hope Pakistanis will not say as usual that the game was fixed .
> 
> Even if it was fixed , it is either ways due to faults with Pakistanis that they have lost this match .



Nick - instead of saying it was "faults with Pakistanis" - i would say Virat and the boys batted fantastically. Sachin and Rohit included. It was a great game - the English media are describing the game as "a tremendous promoter of cricket - over 660 runs scored in the day - brilliant cricket day.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IndianTiger

Advice to Pakistani members don't be over confident. Especially in encounter against india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

pdf_shurtah said:


> Go back a few pages on this thread and see some of the replies your compatriots gave me. You will see what I mean



Yara.. At that time, India's reaching finals was seeming more and more difficult


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Areesh said:


> How Ireland is worse when the same Ireland beat Bangladesh in that world cup which beat you.
> 
> You deserve to suicide buddy.



Bangladesh is an international cricket team bro , Ireland is not   

Me commit suicide ? after you buddy pehle aap ...


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

India can,t reach in The final. Bangladesh will kick Sri lanka and They are in final. Bangladesh is better Team than India. India can,t play against pak in final Match. Pakistan has far good record against India. We kicked India out of tournment in many matches. Poor indians can,t Even ball at 130km/h.


----------



## untitled

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Yara.. At that time, India's reaching finals was seeming more and more difficult



I meant even after winning the game they said _we don't care about the final_. 

I would love to show you the posts but they so far have not been updated in my post history log and I don't want to go thru this thread to find them


----------



## Areesh

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Dude, most of the Bangladeshi flags on this forum are false flags.. Basically Pakistanis who misrepresent their nationality



Then who are these guys with those banners in India BD match saying "Stop BSF brutality on the border". ISI agents???

Don't fool yourself. It isn't needed.


----------



## India defense

Areesh said:


> How Ireland is worse when the same Ireland beat Bangladesh in that world cup which beat you.
> 
> You deserve to suicide buddy.



Now that India beat you ...what is your plan ......


----------



## Areesh

nick_indian said:


> Bangladesh is an international cricket team bro , Ireland is not
> 
> Me commit suicide ? after you buddy pehle aap ...



They beat the team that beat you. So???

Jao lait jao train track par.


----------



## darkinsky

nick_indian said:


> Bangladesh is an international cricket team bro , Ireland is not
> 
> Me commit suicide ? after you buddy pehle aap ...



look how tables have turned, chanting 'bangladesh should be banned' to bangladesh is international team 

HUH RoyBot? where ishe ROFL


----------



## Kinetic

Areesh said:


> Good that you consider poor farmers of Bharat Pakistani. Keep it up.



You were saying the losing side must suicide thats why I was requesting you not to suicide over losing a cricket match, even if you lost it against Bharat. lol 

Don't know from where poor farmers come here!!!!! Most of those poor farmers has much better living condition and facilities than you can dream.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Haroon rafeeq said:


> India can,t reach in The final. Bangladesh will kick Sri lanka and They are in final. Bangladesh is better Team than India. India can,t play against pak in final Match. Pakistan has far good record against India. We kicked India out of tournment in many matches. Poor indians can,t Even ball at 130km/h.



Such a ' Pakistani ' post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

India defense said:


> Now that India beat you ...what is your plan ......



india didnt beat us, we beat ourselves, riaz, loser 50 out of 24


----------



## Areesh

Kinetic said:


> You were saying the losing side must suicide thats why I was requesting you not to suicide over losing a cricket match, even if you lost it against Bharat. lol
> 
> Don't know from where poor farmers come here!!!!! Most of those poor farmers has much better living condition and facilities than you can dream.



Just informing you where suicides are famous.

But since you don't consider poor farmers Indian so no issues. Chalta hai.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

darkinsky said:


> look how tables have turned, chanting 'bangladesh should be banned' to bangladesh is international team
> 
> HUH RoyBot? where ishe ROFL



Bangladesh is an international team . It is fact .

Whether Bangladesh should or not be banned is matter of debate .

Why the confusion ?What tables ?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It would be all so "useless" if bangladesh wins and india goes home ... the sachin gets axed ....bye bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Haroon rafeeq said:


> India can,t reach in The final. Bangladesh will kick Sri lanka and They are in final. Bangladesh is better Team than India. India can,t play against pak in final Match. Pakistan has far good record against India. We kicked India out of tournment in many matches. Poor indians can,t Even ball at 130km/h.



bechara.... this match was a shock for him!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

American Pakistani said:


> We waiting for finals india



And what if we didn't comes into final???

You will burn in revenge fire for months

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

IND_PAK said:


> And what if we didn't comes into final???



That should be sufficient revenge for most of us


----------



## darkinsky

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> It would be all so "useless" if bangladesh wins and india goes home ... the sachin gets axed ....bye bye



one way or another


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Areesh said:


> Just informing you where suicides are famous.
> 
> But since you don't consider poor farmers Indian so no issues. Chalta hai.



Actually world over it is Pakistanis who are famous for suicides . Atleast poor Indian farmers dont kill other people like your people do . 

and btw , Pakistani farmers commit suicide too . I wont post the link since i don't wish to divert from the topic .


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Areesh said:


> They beat the team that beat you. So???
> 
> Jao lait jao train track par.



Ye accha hai!

Humari trainein toh mast chalti hai isliye hum toh mar jaayenge.

Pakistani trains toh thapp padi hai isliye tumhe toh kuch hona hai nahin!


----------



## VelocuR

What happened ? India won ??

Wah wah wah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India defense

Haroon rafeeq said:


> India can,t reach in The final. Bangladesh will kick Sri lanka and They are in final. Bangladesh is better Team than India. India can,t play against pak in final Match. Pakistan has far good record against India. We kicked India out of tournment in many matches. Poor indians can,t Even ball at 130km/h.



you pray that India should not make to final because if we reaches...you will have to be humiliated again....let see last 10 match India won 7 out last 10 matches......How about India always throw Pakistan out of world cup ...100% record..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

IND_PAK said:


> And what if we didn't comes into final???
> 
> You will burn in revenge fire for months



good then we will teach bangladeshi mini india crowd some lesson , need to target some bouncers on their heads


----------



## blood

darkinsky said:


> india didnt beat us, we beat ourselves, riaz, loser 50 out of 24



he he , you actually say this whenever we beat you , so very typical


----------



## Areesh

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Ye accha hai!
> 
> Humari trainein toh mast chalti hai isliye hum toh mar jaayenge.
> 
> Pakistani trains toh thapp padi hai isliye tumhe toh kuch hona hai nahin!



Isi liye to mashwara dia hai bachai.

Indian railways par aitebar hai mujhai.


----------



## Kinetic

Areesh said:


> Just informing you where suicides are famous.
> 
> But since you don't consider poor farmers Indian so no issues. Chalta hai.



It was you always talk about suicide, just like here and where suicide is famous is well know thanks to media. BTW very Indians poor or rich are Indians. 


But do not go for suicide or anything else.... pls you lost to India... true but this is just a cricket match man.... lol


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Areesh said:


> Isi liye to mashwara dia hai bachai.
> 
> Indian railways par aitebar hai mujhai.



aur pakistani railways par bhi, uncle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

nick_indian said:


> Actually world over it is Pakistanis who are famous for suicides . Atleast poor Indian farmers dont kill other people like your people do .
> 
> and btw , Pakistani farmers commit suicide too . I wont post the link since i don't wish to divert from the topic .



But still they commit suicide and that too in big numbers. So tells us where suicides are popular as your countrymen here don't know.


----------



## Kinetic

darkinsky said:


> good then we will teach bangladeshi mini india crowd some lesson , need to target some bouncers on their heads


 
Isn't this one posted tens of troll images after India lost to BD?  Shameless fellow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## r4rehan

just chill yaaaaaaaaaaaaaar 

what ever yaar it's just a GAME ........

if pakistan will not lose how india will win n if india will not lose so how pakistan will win ??? 
khel me jeet haar hoti hi hai it's not a WAR


----------



## Gandhi G in da house




----------



## Areesh

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> aur pakistani railways par bhi, uncle.



Isi liye to keh raha hoon apni railway try karo.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Reality Check 
Pakistan Qualified top position Team 
India - bottom feeder depends on luck to reach finals 


Reality Check 
Sachin scores 100 India loses TAINTED 100th hundred 
Sachin fails India wins 

Reality Check
Does not matter what Sachin Scores , Bangladesh wins , India goes home and eats pani puri from press. 

All the IPL dollars , and Bollywood queens cannot save india if Bangladesh wins


Dravid already made his booking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India defense

pdf_shurtah said:


> That should be sufficient revenge for most of us



if India does not reach to final..what would be pakistan contribution in that....


----------



## Areesh

Kinetic said:


> It was you always talk about suicide, just like here and where suicide is famous is well know thanks to media. BTW very Indians poor or rich are Indians.
> 
> 
> But do not go for suicide or anything else.... pls you lost to India... true but this is just a cricket match man.... lol



Just don't reverse what you said earlier buddy. We have just realized where suicides are popular. You just don't consider them indians and we have no issues with that either.


----------



## darkinsky

Kinetic said:


> Isn't this one posted tens of troll images after India lost to BD?  Shameless fellow.



i didnt know that bengalis so fed up with BSF are trying to be mini india so much


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Areesh said:


> Just informing you where suicides are famous.
> 
> But since you don't consider poor farmers Indian so no issues. Chalta hai.



About suicides, there is another Pakistani kind (which includes a bomb and a lot of dead civilians) which is world famous (or notorious).. Why spoil the thread by going to those things..


----------



## Android

Kinetic said:


> Isn't this one posted tens of troll images after India lost to BD?  Shameless fellow.


 
he just cant believe they got defeated by kafirs


----------



## untitled

India defense said:


> if India does not reach to final..what would be pakistan contribution in that....



Nil .... but neither will Indian team's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Areesh said:


> But still they commit suicide and that too in big numbers. So tells us where suicides are popular as your countrymen here don't know.



*IN Pakistan*


----------



## Areesh

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Reality Check
> Pakistan Qualified top position Team
> India - bottom feeder depends on luck to reach finals
> 
> 
> Reality Check
> Sachin scores 100 India loses TAINTED 100th hundred
> Sachin fails India wins
> 
> Reality Check
> Does not matter what Sachin Scores , Bangladesh wins , India goes home and eats pani puri from press



Reality check. The final is yet to be played.

Reality Check. After a long time Pakistani top order regained it's form.


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

pdf_shurtah said:


> That should be sufficient revenge for most of us



You know it wont be


----------



## ARCHON

Last 11 matches

India won :7

Pak won :4


----------



## India defense

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Reality Check
> Pakistan Qualified top position Team
> India - bottom feeder depends on luck to reach finals
> 
> 
> Reality Check
> Sachin scores 100 India loses
> Sachin fails India wins
> 
> Reality Check
> Does not matter what Sachin Scores , Bangladesh wins , India goes home and eats pani puri from press



One more reality check
India defeated Pakistan all hands up.
even 2 centuries and so call Ajaml could not save your a&&

If India reaches in final...you will have even bigger reality check...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

*Congratulaaaaation, I am surprised! *

I woke up and found out score runs,


----------



## Areesh

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> About suicides, there is another Pakistani kind (which includes a bomb and a lot of dead civilians) which is world famous (or notorious).. Why spoil the thread by going to those things..



About suicide it is mostly committed by those people who feed whole *********. Don't want to name that place. You alone are big enough to realize that place.


----------



## rai_kamal

Hey, saina Nehwal beats Chinese 2nd ranked player...
She wins and defended Swiss open title....
So it's a day when, India had a win over Pakistan and China both...
What a day man..!!!!
" &#2319;&#2325; &#2348;&#2379;&#2340;&#2354; &#2342;&#2366;&#2352;&#2370; &#2340;&#2379; &#2348;&#2344;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2348;&#2377;&#2360;..."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

nick_indian said:


> *IN Pakistan*



Yeah we know you don't consider those poor souls Indians. Why repeating it.


----------



## darkinsky

India defense said:


> One more reality check
> India defeated Pakistan all hands up.
> even 2 centuries and so call Ajaml could not save your a&&
> 
> If India reaches in final...you will have even bigger reality check...



your best bowler is not equal to ajmal's feet dust


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Areesh said:


> Just don't reverse what you said earlier buddy. We have just realized where suicides are popular. You just don't consider them indians and we have no issues with that either.



now why is this this member not being banned ? 

He keeps diverting from the topic and keeps bringing Pakistani famous suicide bombers in the thread ?

The Indian member who mentioned kashmir was banned ? Why not this troll ?


----------



## Areesh

nick_indian said:


> now why is this this member not being banned ?
> 
> He keeps diverting from the topic and keeps bringing Pakistani famous suicide bombers in the thread ?
> 
> The Indian member who mentioned kashmir was banned ? Why not this troll ?



I didn't bring anything it was a Bharati who brought suicide in the first place. I am just continuing his post. 

Quit the forum in protest if you can.


----------



## lightoftruth

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Reality Check
> Pakistan Qualified top position Team
> India - bottom feeder depends on luck to reach finals
> 
> 
> Reality Check
> Sachin scores 100 India loses TAINTED 100th hundred
> Sachin fails India wins
> 
> Reality Check
> Does not matter what Sachin Scores , Bangladesh wins , India goes home and eats pani puri from press.
> 
> All the IPL dollars , and* Bollywood queens cannot save india if Bangladesh wins
> *
> 
> Dravid already made his booking


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

But I thought we would reach finals if we Beat pakistan no one told me we are still bottom last lol

Need to get special appointment wiith BABA and do some magic on Bangladesh only way india can reach finals


----------



## ARCHON

Areesh said:


> I didn't bring anything it was a Bharati who brought suicide in the first place. *I am just continuing his post. *
> 
> Quit the forum in protest if you can.



You like left overs from anyone?>


----------



## India defense

Kinetic said:


> Isn't this one posted tens of troll images after India lost to BD?  Shameless fellow.



And Pakistan lost from that shameless India....what should I say about you now...


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

nick_indian said:


> now why is this this member not being banned ?
> 
> He keeps diverting from the topic and keeps bringing Pakistani famous suicide bombers in the thread ?
> 
> The Indian member who mentioned kashmir was banned ? Why not this troll ?



This troll is used by the admins to lure Indians into being banned.. He is an official Troll


----------



## Gandhi G in da house




----------



## Areesh

ARCHON said:


> You like left overs from anyone?>



Sometime using someone's r@nt against the same person is fun.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house




----------



## Archie

darkinsky said:


> your best bowler is not equal to ajmal's feet dust



Yeah , but our Four Best Bowlers are injured 
Zaheer , Munnaf ,Bhaji and Ishan are not playing in this series

By the way your best batsmen are not even equal to Viraat's feet dust , infact they are less talented than Sachin's Sneeze


----------



## Areesh

By the way Misbah was pathetic with overs rate today too. Might get a ban for the final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house




----------



## India defense

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> But I thought we would reach finals if we Beat pakistan no one told me we are still bottom last lol
> 
> Need to get special appointment wiith BABA and do some magic on Bangladesh only way india can reach finals



Ha ha ...no Pakistani is talking about today's match.....I can smell some thing burning inside them....but I am enjoying...

Now they are praying to play final with BD....because if India comes in final....They know the result...


----------



## rai_kamal

nick_indian said:


>


Hey stop posting this world cup pic, some pdf will again think of commiting suicide..
It costs us many crores rupee as we have bought the cup by buying some pakistani cricketer for some thousand dollars....Ofcourse i m talking about Zimbabwian dollars...



nick_indian said:


>


Hey stop posting this world cup pic, some pdf will again think of commiting suicide..
It costs us many crores rupee as we have bought the cup by buying some pakistani cricketer for some thousand dollars....Ofcourse i m talking about Zimbabwian dollars...


----------



## VelocuR

We hate Misbah, he doesn't know how to bat and role model of captain.


----------



## me_marathi

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> But I thought we would reach finals if we Beat pakistan no one told me we are still bottom last lol
> 
> Need to get special appointment wiith BABA and do some magic on Bangladesh only way india can reach finals



Dude, please update yourself. 

After beating the S H I T out of Pakistan, India is now at the second place. Here is how the table goes now:

Pakistan 9 points
India 8 points
Bangla 4 points
Sri Lanka 0 points

So, where is the question of being *BOTTOM LAST* (and what exactly does bottom last mean??)


----------



## Gandhi G in da house




----------



## ARCHON

Areesh said:


> Sometime using someone's r@nt against the same person is fun.



scavenger.


----------



## India defense

darkinsky said:


> india didnt beat us, we beat ourselves, riaz, loser 50 out of 24



Interesting


----------



## darkinsky

Archie said:


> Yeah , but our Four Best Bowlers are injured
> Zaheer , Munnaf ,Bhaji and Ishan are not playing in this series
> 
> By the way your best batsmen are not even equal to Viraat's feet dust , infact they are less talented than Sachin's Sneeze



nobody needs to proof,our openers scored more than sachin did, sachin always try to make centuries out of teams like bangladesh


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Oh 100 bun gai 100 ... ...

And the second finalist is ... BANGLADESH






Don't worry India untill I am here you will always get

FAST blowers to make quick boundries and all fielding placed on boundries for first 20 overs so you can make those easy singles and doubles


----------



## rai_kamal

darkinsky said:


> your best bowler is not equal to ajmal's feet dust


Second time u used this word "dust of feet"..
Tell me r u even dust of feet of a any simple common man,..next time come with some other phrase as this one doesn't suits u..
And kindly remove your flag, as mexican never post such phrases...mind it..


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Misbah is very Old man. He need to leave the cricket. He is so old even he can't take single.
His captaincy is very pathetic.
When we needed slip he disappeared it.
There was huge difference b/w Pak fielders and Indian fielders.
Indian Fielders saved around 25+ runs and took catches.
Pakistan fielders gave around 25 runs and dropped a catch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## India defense

darkinsky said:


> your best bowler is not equal to ajmal's feet dust



go and check your ajmal a&&...it is blood red


----------



## jaunty

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Dude, most of the Bangladeshi flags on this forum are false flags.. Basically Pakistanis who misrepresent their nationality



Don't think they are false flags, but the guys from the Zakir gang are razakars who are unhappy being Bangladeshi in the first place. The definitely don't represent the common Bangladeshi people. I have met a lot of Bangladeshis in the US, while they naturally aren't happy with everything India they aren't from the same mould as you see here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

I haven't checked the score but did SRT score a 100? If he did, I have a good idea what the result was.


----------



## SamBahadur

This is just for FUN 



[/URL]


----------



## me_marathi

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Oh 100 bun gai 100 ... ...
> 
> And the second finalist is ... BANGLADESH



LOL..... Looks like someone has been addicted to Dramatic Award shoes 

Wake up kid. Stop living in future dreams..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

When india had 100 runs on board all the fielders were standing on boundries ? why ? should you not be stopping easy singles and doubles forget about boundries , this Misbah guy has no Captains skills -

Very below average captain this misbah character is .. no passion no skills - could not defned 326 total ... how pathetic was the fielding oh wait because all the fielders were standing on boundries

20/20 Pakistan lost due to Misbah 
World cup Semi Pakistan lost due to Misbah slow batting and catches dropped by Him and Younis Khan
Asia Cup , again - Misbah's pathetic captaincy almost was like a practice game no passion


----------



## rai_kamal

Hey see the poll results, we r again ruling there...
It's pdf or idf..???
Common pakistani buddies the pdf is your home ground and u getting defeated is simply not allowed,atleast on the poll..
Atleast u can take help from chinese, buddies to win the poll...

Hey see the poll results, we r again ruling there...
It's pdf or idf..???
Common pakistani buddies the pdf is your home ground and u getting defeated is simply not allowed,atleast on the poll..
Atleast u can take help from chinese, buddies to win the poll...


----------



## Insaan

I know Indians will argue Zaheer Khan and Sehwag being out of the squad. Well guess what? Pakistan too are arguably missing world's best bowlers, Mohammed Aamer and Mohammed Asif... So i assume both are equally on the same boat...

If you all go and trace back to all Pak vs Ind ODIs in history, Pakistan has won more... India still has to catch up.... One game won't really make a huge difference...

While this was a good contest for both teams without their best players, Pakistan is in the finals anyways. I am looking forward to see India again this time now. First we must see if Sheray Bangla upsets India again to take the final spot...


----------



## Baby Leone

soo india beats Pakistan another world cup for indian

BTW both teams played i hope indian bokies didn't played any role here just like WC semis & Finals

i dint get misbah's strategy to bring wahab when the likes of ajmal, gul, hafeez needed even we can bet on cheema but wahab wrong choice


soo Pakistan again gives chance to india to play finals


----------



## India defense

SMC said:


> I haven't checked the score but did SRT score a 100? If he did, I have a good idea what the result was.



Go and check SRT states out of 49 ODI centuries ...33 centuries made India Victorious......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

i had a feeling as soon as PAK ended its ing with a score of 329.. it was a perfect batting track .. 329 was always chase able if you play with positive mind set without throwing away ur wkt and thats what the indian batsman did .. they played sensibly with the full support of our bowlers who where clueless & were fully supported by our fielders .... Well credit where its due... indians played better and won so CONGRATZ....


----------



## Al-zakir

SamBahadur said:


> This is just for FUN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Gul mean flower. I smell perfume. Lanat on the bowlers.


----------



## Nelson

SMC said:


> I haven't checked the score but did SRT score a 100? If he did, I have a good idea what the result was.


 
Guess what! Pak lost.


----------



## Safriz

y u no post meme


----------



## darkinsky

please lock this thread


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

How humiliating would it be for India to not make it to Finals and both Pakistans make it to finals

The big question is ... will there be mass changes in Indian cricket team ? after the disappointment


----------



## rai_kamal

Ganguly:183 in 1999. Captain:2000 *
Dhoni:183 in 2005. Captain: 2007 *
Kohli:183 in 2012. Captain: Very Soon?

What you guys think ?
I hope this will happen in future ???
And also,
Afridi, lost to india in semifinal, lost captaincy..
Misbah, lost to india in bangldesh, *may* loose captaincy...


----------



## Safriz

not before a meme and rage comic fight


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> How humiliating would it be for India to not make it to Finals and both Pakistans make it to finals



Not as humiliating as it is for Pakistan to lose this match after all the chest thumping 

Honestly I think Pakistan should hope for Sri lanka to win the next match so that they get to have a shot to defeat India in the finals .


----------



## VelocuR

V Kohli, what does he have attitudes? Indian, please tell us about his personality and behaviors? Just curious!


----------



## Insaan

RaptorRX707 said:


> V Kohli, what does he have attitudes? Indian, *please tell us about his personality and behaviors?* Just curious!



This is his behaviour...


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Mr Javed said:


> soo india beats Pakistan another world cup for indian
> 
> BTW both teams played i hope indian bokies didn't played any role here just like WC semis & Finals
> 
> i dint get misbah's strategy to bring wahab when the likes of ajmal, gul, hafeez needed even we can bet on cheema but wahab wrong choice
> 
> 
> soo Pakistan again gives chance to india to play finals


I want to see Pak V india Final, But Bangladesh have more chances for the final. Indian players are already ready for air tickets.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

rai_kamal said:


> Ganguly:183 in 1999. Captain:2000 *
> Dhoni:183 in 2005. Captain: 2007 *
> Kohli:183 in 2012. Captain: Very Soon?
> 
> What you guys think ?
> I hope this will happen in future ???
> And also,
> Afridi, lost to india in semifinal, lost captaincy..
> Misbah, lost to india in bangldesh, *may* loose captaincy...



Kohli can be a future captain but he has to be a little cool . He has a temper which may not be good for a captain.


----------



## India defense

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> How humiliating would it be for India to not make it to Finals and both Pakistans make it to finals
> 
> The big question is ... will there be mass changes in Indian cricket team ? after the disappointment



I am enjoying more after reading all heart burning trolls of Pakistani...than the today's match...keep posting...you guys are much better than Pakistan team...


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

nick_indian said:


> Not as humiliating as it is for Pakistan to lose this match after all the chest thumping
> 
> Honestly I think Pakistan should hope for Sri lanka to win the next match so that they get to have a shot to defeat India in the finals .



This was a practice game the boys were out there to just warm up and stretch their legs we are already qualified

Indian team must be busy with Pooja for next few days and candle lighting .... let us know when you reach the finals 

Team Played Won Lost N/R Tie Points Net R/R
*Pakistan * 3 2 1 0 0 9 +0.444
India 3 2 1 0 0 8 +0.377
Bangladesh *2* 1 1 0 0 4 -0.134
Sri Lanka *2* 0 2 0 0 0 -1.068


*Asia Cup 2012 Final* Pakistan vs Bangladesh


----------



## cyphercide

A sub·par bowling effort by India today...one could literally count the sparse number of deliveries on wicket.Our bowlers need some blinders to keep on target.Keep this up and we are losing the finals for sure(don't kid yourself,BD ain't getting there and you know it).


----------



## Insaan

India defense said:


> I am enjoying more after reading all heart burning trolls of Pakistani...than the today's match...keep posting...you guys are much better than Pakistan team...



Look who is chest thumping now after loosing to Bangladesh...


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Insaan said:


> This is his behaviour...



and this too ...


----------



## India defense

Peaceful Civlian said:


> I want to see Pak V india Final, But Bangladesh have more chances for the final. Indian players are already ready for air tickets.



I am loving it ..without McDonald


----------



## VelocuR

Insaan said:


> This is his behaviour...



I saw that, but why does he have attitudes? stupid behavior and immature ? Anyone know?


----------



## rai_kamal

Insaan said:


> This is his behaviour...


He could have done much worst than this one...
After what Aussy fans did with him, this was the think they diserved..
But this time he had shown this fingure to pakistani bowlers...


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

cyphercide said:


> A sub·par bowling effort by India today...one could literally count the sparse number of deliveries on wicket.Our bowlers need some blinders to keep on target.Keep this up and we are losing the finals for sure(don't kid yourself,BD ain't getting there and you know it).



why cant Bangladesh defeat Sri lanka since they did defeat India ?


----------



## Devil Soul

V Kohli another tendulkar in making???
Edit: he is a finisher thou


----------



## India defense

Insaan said:


> Look who is chest thumping now after loosing to Bangladesh...



Look who is laughing shamelessly after being humiliated by India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This was a practice game the boys were out there to just warm up and stretch their legs we are already qualified



i knew you would say this after losing


----------



## me_marathi

RaptorRX707 said:


> I saw that, but why does he have attitudes? stupid behavior and immature ? Anyone know?



Dunno but ... Maybe because he is 23 and at the age of 23, you ought to have some attitude if you are ruling the world with your gameplay.

No kidding. Everybody cannot be Sachin Tendulkar (in humility).


----------



## MehrotraPrince

Asia Cup 2012 Final: India vs Pakistan

Bangladesh Vs Pakistan, only when Bangladesh beat Srilanka with bonus points which is almost unlikely still I am not ruling it out but very tough.

Suppose Bangladesh wins against Srilanka without bonus points then also they are out, because in that case net run rate will deside the two finalists.


----------



## Devil Soul

India defense said:


> Look who is laughing shamelessly after being humiliated by India


look who is talking after humiliating defeat by Minnows


----------



## mkg00179504

me_marathi said:


> Dude, please update yourself.
> 
> After beating the S H I T out of Pakistan, India is now at the second place. Here is how the table goes now:
> 
> Pakistan 9 points
> India 8 points
> Bangla 4 points
> Sri Lanka 0 points
> 
> So, where is the question of being *BOTTOM LAST* (and what exactly does bottom last mean??)


 and BD beating the **** out of world champions still has a chance to make it to the finals.Even if India makes it to the finals does not mean you win the Asia cup, lets wait every day is not Sunday.Hold your self have some yoga.


----------



## oFFbEAT

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> I would not have been suspicious had Pakistan made an effort.
> 
> The very fact that the Pakistanis didn't even make an effort to win is enough to make anyone suspicious.


So, scoring 329 runs wasn't any effort????

If you say the pakistani bowlers didn't try to win.....then you are undermining Viraat Kholi's effort........

Kholi didn't give them any chance..........


BUT I'm with you in this case......see my post #1620.......

I also think the match was fixed, the bookies probably paid Kohli to score......probably Pakistani bookies....


----------



## rai_kamal

RaptorRX707 said:


> I saw that, but why does he have attitudes? stupid behavior and immature ? Anyone know?


apart from that attitude, *He scored fastest 10 century in just 80 innings..thats a world record..and no pakistani is there even in top 5.*...
*He has already scored most number of runs in this year, and this is middle of march..and runs r more than 700..in 11 matchs only*


----------



## cyphercide

nick_indian said:


> why cant Bangladesh defeat Sri lanka since they did defeat India ?



As they say;

Lightning never strikes twice in the same place

Everyday ain't a Sunday

Bookies always get the last word in....

etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Android

RaptorRX707 said:


> I saw that, but why does he have attitudes? stupid behavior and immature ? Anyone know?


 
as long as he keeps destroying opposition bowling who cares


----------



## darkinsky

its unbelievable what kind of pace attack we have now a days, thinking about the history of our pace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Kohli really played brilliantly, I am rather becoming his big fan. Wanna see Pak vs Ind final with another memorable game of cricket..


----------



## Insaan

rai_kamal said:


> Ganguly:183 in 1999. Captain:2000 *
> Dhoni:183 in 2005. Captain: 2007 *
> Kohli:183 in 2012. Captain: Very Soon?
> 
> What you guys think ?
> I hope this will happen in future ???
> And also,
> Afridi, lost to india in semifinal, lost captaincy..
> Misbah, lost to india in bangldesh, *may* loose captaincy...



India vs Pakistan
Saeed Anwar 194 at Chepauk Stadium in Chennai against India...
He beats Sehawag, kohli, Gangully, Tendulakar, and Dhoni...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

MehrotraPrince said:


> Asia Cup 2012 Final: India vs Pakistan
> 
> Bangladesh Vs Pakistan, only when Bangladesh beat Srilanka with bonus points which is almost unlikely still I am not ruling it out but very tough.
> 
> Suppose Bangladesh wins against Srilanka without bonus points then also they are out, because in that case net run rate will deside the two finalists.


.
No then bdesh wud qualify based on tournament rules


----------



## rai_kamal

MehrotraPrince said:


> Asia Cup 2012 Final: India vs Pakistan
> 
> Bangladesh Vs Pakistan, only when Bangladesh beat Srilanka with bonus points which is almost unlikely still I am not ruling it out but very tough.
> 
> Suppose Bangladesh wins against Srilanka without bonus points then also they are out, because in that case net run rate will deside the two finalists.


Unfortunatly they r not going to count netrun rate...
It's like, BD defeated india so india will be behind them if they both have got same amount of points in the table..



MehrotraPrince said:


> Asia Cup 2012 Final: India vs Pakistan
> 
> Bangladesh Vs Pakistan, only when Bangladesh beat Srilanka with bonus points which is almost unlikely still I am not ruling it out but very tough.
> 
> Suppose Bangladesh wins against Srilanka without bonus points then also they are out, because in that case net run rate will deside the two finalists.


Unfortunatly they r not going to count netrun rate...
It's like, BD defeated india so india will be behind them if they both have got same amount of points in the table..


----------



## India defense

RaptorRX707 said:


> I saw that, but why does he have attitudes? stupid behavior and immature ? Anyone know?



I think this is better than what injmamul haq did in Canada..when he had beaten up spectator while the match was on...


----------



## mkg00179504

Lets wait for the final, i have a feeling that India will make it to the final, Sri lanka is a good team but somehow they got lost in the Asia cup.For Pakistan this match was important because it was against India, but for India it was much more important than anything.So i think final will be India vs Pakistan.Lets see how that will go.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Kohili should be banned for life for excessive finger and fist pumping action, australians demanded it and we have to agree to maintain law and order

With the amount of chest pumping I thought he was having a cardiac arest


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Check this out , Suresh Raina stunning catch Younis khan 

Suresh Raina Unbelievable Catch of Younis Khan Against Pakistan in Asia Cup at Dhaka, Mar 18, 2012 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Insaan said:


> India vs Pakistan
> Saeed Anwar 194 at Chepauk Stadium in Chennai against India...
> He beats Sehawag, kohli, Tendulakar, and Dhoni...


Tendulkar and sehwag, r the members of elite club of 200 run scorer..
And i don't think any pakistani did score 200+ runs..
Yes, you might have your own domestic series but that doesn't count in ICC ODIs..
So increase your knowledge bady...



Insaan said:


> India vs Pakistan
> Saeed Anwar 194 at Chepauk Stadium in Chennai against India...
> He beats Sehawag, kohli, Tendulakar, and Dhoni...


Tendulkar and sehwag, r the members of elite club of 200 run scorer..
And i don't think any pakistani did score 200+ runs..
Yes, you might have your own domestic series but that doesn't count in ICC ODIs..
So increase your knowledge bady...


----------



## Jon Snow

Insaan said:


> This is his behaviour...


 
I like kohli's attitude - according to me humility is overrated.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

If Pakistan removes 

Misbah - Ul - Bad Luck 

And Younis can't catch em - Khan 

We should be good for finals

And please get the Match Fixer brothers out of team too all 3 of them in no specific order

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## me_marathi

Insaan said:


> India vs Pakistan
> Saeed Anwar 194 at Chepauk Stadium in Chennai against India...
> He beats Sehawag, kohli, Gangully, Tendulakar, and Dhoni...



Once again.... You guys need to update yourself...

*Virendra Sehwag - 219 runs
Sachin Tendulkar - 200 runs not out...*
Wake up KID.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SamBahadur

Insaan said:


> India vs Pakistan
> Saeed Anwar 194 at Chepauk Stadium in Chennai against India...
> He beats Sehawag, kohli, Gangully, Tendulakar, and Dhoni...


 tendulkar 200* vs South africa , sehwag 219 vs WI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

me_marathi said:


> Once again.... You guys need to update yourself...
> 
> *Virendra Sehwag - 219 runs
> Sachin Tendulkar - 200 runs not out...*
> Wake up KID.



These must have been scored on "Chanai super charger fluxed with nitro" IPL team no one sores that kinda runs on a unfixed math


----------



## alphamale

B.D can make to the finals, but it will happen????? there are doubts over B.D consistency & above all lankan pride is at stake, they will come all guns blazing.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGLADESH = WILL KEEP INDIA AWAKE


TIGER VS kitten







vs 






"meow we just beat Pakistan"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Insaan

rai_kamal said:


> Tendulkar and sehwag, r the members of elite club of 200 run scorer..
> And i don't think any pakistani did score 200+ runs..
> Yes, you might have your own domestic series but that doesn't count in ICC ODIs..
> So increase your knowledge bady...
> 
> 
> Tendulkar and sehwag, r the members of elite club of 200 run scorer..
> And i don't think any pakistani did score 200+ runs..
> Yes, you might have your own domestic series but that doesn't count in ICC ODIs..
> So increase your knowledge bady...



I am talking about 194 against INDIA so called 'world champions' and not against some lousy team like West Indies, England....
Want to know more knowledge? Pakistan holds the record of winning more matches than India, against one another... Sorry, but 1 game won't make a huge difference. I think you have a long way to go to catch up in order to exceed.....


----------



## India defense

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> These must have been scored on "Chanai super charger fluxed with nitro" IPL team no one sores that kinda runs on a unfixed math



you may be right..after you guys are champion in fixing matches...Our players can not match you in this area.


----------



## SamBahadur

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> These must have been scored on "Chanai super charger fluxed with nitro" IPL team no one sores that kinda runs on a unfixed math


 dude learn more about cricket , tendulkar 200* vs South africa , sehwag 219 vs WI


----------



## rai_kamal

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Kohili should be banned for life for excessive finger and fist pumping action, australians demanded it and we have to agree to maintain law and order
> 
> With the amount of chest pumping I thought he was having a cardiac arest


Then whole pakistan should be banned from cricket world for not provide security to srilankan cricketers..
And what about Inzamum-ul-haq and the ball tappering case, afridi who was blessing the ball with his teeths..
Anything more u want to say,..


----------



## me_marathi

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> These must have been scored on "Chanai super charger fluxed with nitro" IPL team no one sores that kinda runs on a unfixed math



hahaha.... stop talking like idiots. I do not expect such posts from someone who has so many posts under his belt.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Insaan said:


> I am talking about 194 against INDIA so called 'world champions' and not against some lousy team like West Indies, England....
> Want to know more knowledge? Pakistan holds the record of winning more matches than India, against one another... Sorry, but 1 game won't make a huge difference. I think you have a long way to go to catch up in order to exceed.....



West Indies and South africa are the teams that Sachin and sehwag made those double centuries against .

Btw , are you calling England a lousy team ? They just whitewashed you in the ODI series and T20 series


----------



## Insaan

India defense said:


> you may be right..after you guys are champion in fixing matches...Our players can not match you in this area.



Really? Who was fixing matches in BPL, England County Cricket, Muhammed Azhuradeen, Shahrjah matches....?


----------



## me_marathi

Insaan said:


> I am talking about 194 against INDIA so called 'world champions' and not against some lousy team like West Indies, England....
> Want to know more knowledge? Pakistan holds the record of winning more matches than India, against one another... Sorry, but 1 game won't make a huge difference. I think you have a long way to go to catch up in order to exceed.....



Again, update yourself. Sachin made the 200 against South Africa. NOT ENGLAND. And England is not a lousy team. Looks like you forgot the whitewash in ODI's recently by England.

For the second point..

Welcome to the 21st century. Stop quoting stats from the 20th century.


----------



## India defense

Insaan said:


> I am talking about 194 against INDIA so called 'world champions' and not against some lousy team like West Indies, England....
> Want to know more knowledge? Pakistan holds the record of winning more matches than India, against one another... Sorry, but 1 game won't make a huge difference. I think you have a long way to go to catch up in exceeding us.....



Why..you guys are trying to prove India is lousy because BD defeated India...and now you are saying world champions....make up your mind...194 was made against lousy team or world champions.....


----------



## Insaan

nick_indian said:


> West Indies and South africa are the teams that *Sachin and sehwag made those double centuries *against .
> 
> Btw , are you calling England a lousy team ? They just whitewashed you in the ODI series and T20 series



Great trolling... i am talking about Pakistan... Why didn't they do it against us?


----------



## rai_kamal

Insaan said:


> I am talking about 194 against INDIA so called 'world champions' and not against some lousy team like West Indies, England....
> Want to know more knowledge? Pakistan holds the record of winning more matches than India, against one another... Sorry, but 1 game won't make a huge difference. I think you have a long way to go to catch up in order to exceed.....


But atleast, we indians r updating our knowledge of cricket and then commenting over here..not like your doctorate in madrass...
And by the way, what about your record against us in world cup matches ??? India 6-0 pakistan..
About 67-48 issue, we r catching very rapidly..as from last 10 matches..India 7-4 pakistan..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

But the big question is will this be Bangladesh's year to make it to Finals - 

They best India 
Almost beat Pakistan 

- I mean Srilanka is out of sorts.... 

What a achievement it would be if they would knock out India

I heard PCB called the polishing guy , and cabinet maker they are making a new cabinet and plan to polish the new Cup once it arrives in Pakistan would look nice


----------



## Kambojaric

Jon Snow said:


> I like kohli's attitude - according to me humility is overrated.



No its not. I will always admire Tendulkar, not really for his achievements, but rather for the way he behaved after these achievements. His behaviour shows he is a confident man, fully aware of his capabilities.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house




----------



## me_marathi

Insaan said:


> Great trolling... i am talking about Pakistan... Why didn't they do it against us?



Maybe because there have only been 2 double centuries till now and hence, trying to get them against opponents of your wish is a bit difficult. 

Also, not playing matches against each other may have been a factor. 

And hey, 183 is not bad  Be happy with it.


----------



## rai_kamal

Insaan said:


> Great trolling... i am talking about Pakistan... Why didn't they do it against us?


U didn't played against us..simply..



Insaan said:


> Great trolling... i am talking about Pakistan... Why didn't they do it against us?


U didn't played against us..simply..


----------



## India defense

Insaan said:


> Really? Who was fixing matches in BPL, England County Cricket, Muhammed Azhuradeen, Shahrjah matches....?



Your history is much glorious..we cant match you...by the way 3 pakistani are in England jail for this cause only


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Insaan said:


> Great trolling... i am talking about Pakistan... Why didn't they do it against us?



how do individual record matter against Pakistan and India matter ? 

Accept it gracefully buddy . Stop scavenging for some lame argument to make


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

India is very weak Team. They have lost thier ability to reach in The final. Even They can,t face Bangladesh. Pakistan is Top on points table while india is looking towards bhagwan to get place in final. Hard time for India. Yeh waqt b aana tha k final k lyay Bangladesh ko haarny ki praatna kerni perni hai.


----------



## India defense

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> But the big question is will this be Bangladesh's year to make it to Finals -
> 
> They best India
> Almost beat Pakistan
> 
> - I mean Srilanka is out of sorts....
> 
> What a achievement it would be if they would knock out India
> 
> I heard PCB called the polishing guy , and cabinet maker they are making a new cabinet and plan to polish the new Cup once it arrives in Pakistan would look nice



What if BD defeat you also in Finals....you will end up polishing BD's shoes


----------



## rai_kamal

Bamxa said:


> No its not. I will always admire Tendulkar, not really for his achievements, but rather for the way he behaved after these achievements. His behaviour shows he is a confident man, fully aware of his capabilities.


Sir, SRT is 39 and Kohli is only 22..
What u want from him after getting century??? Seat on wheel chair and celebrate...Atleast he is not kissing any girl in the crowd as some foreigner did it...
And after his reaction in todays game, i knew that many pakistani boys hearts will jealous..


----------



## me_marathi

Haroon rafeeq said:


> India is very weak Team. They have lost thier ability to reach in The final. Even They can,t face Bangladesh. Pakistan is Top on points table while india is looking towards bhagwan to get place in final. Hard time for India. Yeh waqt b aana tha k final k lyay Bangladesh ko haarny ki praatna kerni perni hai.



Pakistan doesn't seem to be in a better place..

Final jeetne ke liye Bangladesh ke jeetne ki prarthna karni pad rahi hai....


----------



## Devil Soul

India defense said:


> Your history is much glorious..we cant match you...by the way 3 pakistani are in England jail for this cause only



and few walk free funny world isnt it


----------



## India defense

I am going to sleep....Pakistani Keep trolling ..any way you will not get sleep tonight..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Haroon rafeeq said:


> India is very weak Team. They have lost thier ability to reach in The final. Even They can,t face Bangladesh. Pakistan is Top on points table while india is looking towards bhagwan to get place in final. Hard time for India. Yeh waqt b aana tha k final k lyay Bangladesh ko haarny ki praatna kerni perni hai.


Bhai saab, welcome and goodbye...feer milenge, khana khane jaruur annaa, ha...paise ke saath...
WC Semifinal me kya, tumne hume jitne diya tha kyuki "allah ka order tha" ?? Ya jardari ka corruption ?? Ya zimbabwian dollars me pakistani cricketers biik gaye the ???...


----------



## Insaan

Before Indians become content, let us see if you can reach the finals or not. No doubt India is missing Zaheer Khan and Sehwag, but thats no excuse because Pakistan too is missing Mohammed Aamer and Mohammed Asif, arguably the world's best bowlers. One is like Wasim Akram, and the other is like Glenn McGrath...

India's batting has always been strong, but the bowling really hasn't really impressed me. lol, yeah they can't find a single good bowler out 1.2 billion people, while Pakistan can find it's in 170 million...
We all know Pakistan's batting is poor now, but there is a clear idea here that Pakistan's batting had the capability to reach 329 diue to India's bad bowling attack. I thought IPL would be helping Indians finding new talent, but looks like its not doing much...

Whats funny is that a person like Nasir Jamshaid made his debut against India and scored 112. lol, clearly we will be looking to add more new players that will make our team un-stoppable....
Our talent is without any leagues. Imagine what the type of talent we will find in an organized hunt...


----------



## Jon Snow

Bamxa said:


> No its not. I will always admire Tendulkar, not really for his achievements, but rather for the way he behaved after these achievements. His behaviour shows he is a confident man, fully aware of his capabilities.


 
As I said - according to me - your opinion might be different.


----------



## Hello_10

rai_kamal said:


> apart from that attitude, *He scored fastest 10 century in just 80 innings..thats a world record..and no pakistani is there even in top 5.*...
> *He has already scored most number of runs in this year, and this is middle of march..and runs r more than 700..in 11 matchs only*



Kohli is one of India&#8217;s 2 batmen whose average in one day is 50+, one MS Dhoni with around 51.5 and then Kohli with around 50.5. and the third number in India is of Tendulkar with the average of around 45. But if you again shortlist, we find only two batsmen of the world who ever scored more than 5000 runs and had average of 50+, one Michael Bevan and second MS Dhoni, Kohli have scored around 3500 runs only till now. and after scoring around just 200 runs more, MS Dhoni will become the only batsman of the world who could ever score more than 7,000 runs with average of 50+. and right now, Tendulkar is the man who has the highest average among those who ever scored more than 7,000 in International cricket with an average of 44.9 right now. While Tendulkar is the highest scorer in world with around 18,500 runs, the record which won&#8217;t be broken by anyone else if cricket will keep the similar rule in future also, I sincerely believe 

http://stats.espncricinfo.com/ci/content/records/83548.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

Insaan said:


> Before Indians become content, let us see if you can reach the finals or not. No doubt India is missing Zaheer Khan and Sehwag, but thats no excuse because Pakistan too is missing *Mohammed Aamer and Mohammed Asif, arguably the world's best bowlers*. One is like Wasim Akram, and the other is like *Glenn McGrath*...
> 
> India's batting has always been strong, but the bowling really hasn't really impressed me. lol, yeah they can't find a single good bowler out 1.2 billion people, while Pakistan can find it's in 170 million...
> We all know Pakistan's batting is poor now, but there is a clear idea here that Pakistan's batting had the capability to reach 329 diue to India's bad bowling attack. I thought IPL would be helping Indians finding new talent, but looks like its not doing much...
> 
> Whats funny is that a person like Nasir Jamshaid made his debut against India and scored 112. lol, clearly we will be looking to add more new players that will make our team un-stoppable....


And most corrupt too..
Wasim to thik hai, but Glenn mcgrath !!!
Then our Pravin kumar will be uncomparable, because there is no bowler in history of crckter in world who can swing the ball in both the direction *in the same match*...


----------



## gaurish

mikkix said:


> Bhaiyooooooonnnnnn i have a breaking news for you...
> Pak will win this match thanks to Indo Pak friendship and CBMS.
> It is a fixed match just like world cup semi finals,
> yar ye match fixed hai, india loose to BD was also fixed.
> Indian BCCI give a good gesture to BD board by giving them a victory which help BD board and players to earn some money from sponsors. I got it from a high rank board officials..
> TC.



Seriously LOL


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Insaan said:


> Before Indians become content, let us see if you can reach the finals or not. No doubt India is missing Zaheer Khan and Sehwag, but thats no excuse because Pakistan too is missing Mohammed Aamer and Mohammed Asif, arguably the world's best bowlers. One is like Wasim Akram, and the other is like Glenn McGrath...
> 
> India's batting has always been strong, but the bowling really hasn't really impressed me. lol, yeah they can't find a single good bowler out 1.2 billion people, while Pakistan can find it's in 170 million...
> We all know Pakistan's batting is poor now, but there is a clear idea here that Pakistan's batting had the capability to reach 329 diue to India's bad bowling attack. I thought IPL would be helping Indians finding new talent, but looks like its not doing much...
> 
> Whats funny is that a person like Nasir Jamshaid made his debut against India and scored 112. lol, clearly we will be looking to add more new players that will make our team un-stoppable....
> Our talent is without any leagues. Imagine what the type of talent we will find in an organized hunt...


Yeah good thing is Pakistan batting is improved. Nasir Jamshed a new bright future.
What next??
India will face Pakistan Quality Batting and Quality bowling, while on the other side only dependent on batting.
And the result will same as 1990ss. Only one winner. Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Insaan

rai_kamal said:


> And most corrupt too..
> Wasim to thik hai, but Glenn mcgrath !!!
> Then our Pravin kumar will be uncomparable, because there is no bowler in history of crckter in world who can swing the ball in both the direction *in the same match*...



Praveen Kumar is a weird bowler. Is he a fast bowler, spin bowler, or a leg break bowler? He bowls at a speed of 120 k's... This guy needs to decide what he is... He still has a long way to go. He has played 62 matches and has taken just 69 wickets, which is not a great. its not necessarily about swinging, its about taking wickets and going for less runs per over...


----------



## nemesis102

*FATAFAT*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

we lost the match and must admit that our bowling was below par today.
india do have a good batting line up but our bowlers are also world class and can beat any one any time...

best wishes for the finals and lets hope n pray we are able to take the revenge pretty soon!


----------



## rai_kamal

Insaan said:


> Praveen Kumar is a weird bowler. Is he a fast bowler, spin bowler, or a leg break bowler? He bowls at a speed of 120 k's... This guy needs to decide what he is... He still has a long way to go. He has played 62 matches and has taken just 69 wickets, which is not a great. its not necessarily about swinging, its about taking wickets and going for less runs per over...


See the result of the matches sir, doesn't matter if he doesn't wickets..if he even maintains good eco rate and disturbs batsman..Then he is making easy for other bowlers to get wickets..
But as u compared, the amir and asif with wasim and mcgrath is still out of my domain knowledge..
They both r now nothing compared to wasim and mcgrath, right now...


----------



## Hello_10

nemesis102 said:


> *FATAFAT*



I find Virat Kohli to be the right replacement of Rahul Dravid, in both one day and test cricket. But if Laxman may retire after 2-3 years and also if Tendulkar may also retire after 4-5 years, we don&#8217;t have anyone to replace them 

but I think Yuvraj Singh can be the best alternative when the Laxman retire so he would now start playing all the test matches from now onwards. And we hope, India will have got someone till next 4-5 years who may replace Tendulkar hopefully, if not then Tendulkar will have to keep playing &#8230;


----------



## fd24

Virat Kholi has been treated unfairly. If anyone wants to go back to 8 to 10 months ago and see what i posted - i have asked constantly why he hasnt been playing test AND one day cricket regularly. Against Australia he only got a chance in the latter half of the tour and the likes of Hussey and Michael Clarke said he was Indias best player by far. 
Now with Dravid retiring and the likes of Laxmann, Tendulkar and Serwag pushed he must surely not be allowed to sit on the sidelines and thrown in immediately with the obvious view to groom him for captaincy in the future. Rohit Sharma should now be a regular name in the 11 as he is one for the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rai_kamal

A new song for the pakistani cricketer fans:-

*" Why this kohligiri kohligiri kohligiri di,
He scored runnn more more..
Our bowler give away runnnn...
He f.*** our a$$ a$$...
Ohh Ohh voice come...
Why this kohligiri kohligiri kohligiri di.."*
Howz dat...???

A new song for the pakistani cricketer fans:-

*" Why this kohligiri kohligiri kohligiri di,
He scored runnn more more..
Our bowler give away runnnn...
He f.*** our a$$ a$$...
Ohh Ohh voice come...
Why this kohligiri kohligiri kohligiri di.."*
Howz dat...???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

One thing I was telling to everybody here in Pakistan that Misbah shouldn't elect to bat first at Dhaka. Because this ground is like nightmare for any time while batting first whether it is played at Bangla Bhadu National Stadium or in Sher Bangla National Stadium. to justify this Pakistan lost against India in 1997 while batting first even scoring 316, WI lost the QF in 2011 while batting first, WI lost against Bangladesh at Dhaka while batting first in T20, now you should notice in this tournament, Pakistan just escaped against Bangladesh, but Sri Lanka lost against Pakistan while bating first, India Lost to Bangladesh while batting first and now today, Pakistan lost to India even after scoring 329.  now just imagine how paradise is this wicket for the team batting second.


----------



## soul hacker

In the end, PAKISTAN PLAYED WELL EXCEPT MISBA UL HAQ captaincy but KHOLI PLAYED exceptional, we should learn from our mistakes and should prepared for FINAL


----------



## rai_kamal

Peaceful Civlian said:


> One thing I was telling to everybody here in Pakistan that Misbah shouldn't elect to bat first at Dhaka. Because this ground is like nightmare for any time while batting first whether it is played at Bangla Bhadu National Stadium or in Sher Bangla National Stadium. to justify this Pakistan lost against India in *1997* while batting first even scoring 316, WI lost the QF in 2011 while batting first, WI lost against Bangladesh at Dhaka while batting first in T20, now you should notice in this tournament, Pakistan just escaped against Bangladesh, but Sri Lanka lost against Pakistan while bating first, India Lost to Bangladesh while batting first and now today, Pakistan lost to India even after scoring 329.  now just imagine how paradise is this wicket for the team batting second.


I think that was 1998, i may be wrong...


----------



## Insaan

rai_kamal said:


> See the result of the matches sir, doesn't matter if he doesn't wickets..if he even maintains good eco rate and disturbs batsman..Then he is making easy for other bowlers to get wickets..
> But as u compared, the *amir and asif with wasim and mcgrath is still out of my domain knowledge*..
> They both r now nothing compared to wasim and mcgrath, right now...



Today's match from Cricinfo...
P.Kumar Economy = 7.70 (The highest compared to others in Indian team...) 

Just to remind you, Wasim Akram was the one who picked Aamer.
Here is Aamer and Asif. Tell me who they remind you of?


----------



## Hello_10

superkaif said:


> Virat Kholi has been treated unfairly. If anyone wants to go back to 8 to 10 months ago and see what i posted - i have asked constantly why he hasnt been playing test AND one day cricket regularly. Against Australia he only got a chance in the latter half of the tour and the likes of Hussey and Michael Clarke said he was Indias best player by far.
> Now with Dravid retiring and the likes of Laxmann, Tendulkar and Serwag pushed he must surely not be allowed to sit on the sidelines and thrown in immediately with the obvious view to groom him for captaincy in the future. *Rohit Sharma should now be a regular name in the 11 as he is one for the future.*



Rohit Sharma, S Raina, Yusuf Pathan, R Jadeja are of the same league while rest of the Indian batsmen are in different league. There is none from these four batsmen who have average above 35, while Virat has come with 50+ average with scoring 3500+ runs and would now play test also. Even Gambhir has 40+ average and Yuvraj is also closed to 40 but there is none from the above 4 who may be consistent with their performance. After playing 60+ matches, these four batsmen couldn&#8217;t go above 35+ average and Indian batting &#8216;cut off&#8217; is high. there mustn&#8217;t be any reason to replace even man of the series of world cup 2010, Yuvraj Singh, with any of these four whose average isn&#8217;t more than Yuvraj. 

World cup was played just around 1.5 years before and Tendulkar was the highest scorer from Indian side, just around 20 runs short of Dilsan, the highest scorer in world cup, making Tendulkar the second highest in that tournament. Even in 2011, Tendulkar had average of 46+ in one day cricket while none of these four could have above 35 average also in 2011. Even for the first 3 months of 2012, Tendulkar is the third highest run scorer from Indian side but none from these had 30+ average this year also. Tendulkar, who just scored a hundred 2 days before with scoring 50 in just 45 balls against Pakistan today, a very good bowling attack. Then, why would India play with those who may pull it back but not with the man who may win them matches, the Tendulkar? please check the datas and make comment 

http://stats.espncricinfo.com/ci/en...st_runs_career.html?class=2;id=2011;type=year

http://stats.espncricinfo.com/ci/en...st_runs_career.html?class=2;id=2012;type=year


----------



## rai_kamal

Insaan said:


> Today's match from Cricinfo...
> P.Kumar Economy = 7.70 (The highest compared to others in Indian team...)
> 
> Just to remind you, Wasim Akram was the one who picked Aamer.
> Here is Aamer and Asif. Tell me who they remind you of?


They remind me of those corupt, Hansi cronne and mohammed azaruddin...


----------



## Insaan

rai_kamal said:


> They remind me of those corupt, Hansi cronne and mohammed azaruddin...



i am talking about cricket talent and not personal corruption...


----------



## cyphercide

I particularly found the Pakistani team(read Gul sahab) pressurizing Wahab Riaz over advice on how to bowl very counterproductive to his natural rhythm.Let the man do his own thing,he didn't thrash the Indian batting lineup without having some tricks up his sleeve the last time around.


----------



## rai_kamal

Hello_10 said:


> Rohit Sharma, S Raina, Yusuf Pathan, R Jadeja are of the same league while rest of the Indian batsmen are in different league. There is none from these four batsmen who have average above 35, while Virat has come with 50+ average with scoring 3500+ runs and would now play test also. Even Gambhir has 40+ average and Yuvraj is also closed to 40 but there is none from the above 4 who may be consistent with their performance. After playing 40+ matches, these four batsmen couldn&#8217;t go above 35+ average and Indian batting &#8216;cut off&#8217; is high. there mustn&#8217;t be any reason to replace even man of the series of world cup 2010, Yuvraj Singh, with any of these four whose average isn&#8217;t more than Yuvraj.
> 
> World cup was played just around 1.5 years before and Tendulkar was the highest scorer from Indian side, just around 20 runs short of Dilsan, the highest scorer in world cup, making Tendulkar the second highest in that tournament. Even in 2011, Tendulkar had average of 46+ in one day cricket while none of these four could have above 35 average also in 2011. Even for the first 3 months of 2012, Tendulkar is the third highest run scorer from Indian side but none from these had 30+ average this year also. Tendulkar, who just scored a hundred 2 days before with scoring 50 in just 45 balls against Pakistan today, a very good bowling attack. Then, why would India play with those who may pull it back but not with the man who may win them matches, the Tendulkar? please check the datas and make comment
> 
> Cricket Records | Records | 2011 | One-Day Internationals | Most runs | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> Cricket Records | Records | 2012 | One-Day Internationals | Most runs | ESPN Cricinfo


Tendulkar opens for India and Raina, Rohit sharma gets the chance in the last 10-15 overs so definetly they will have bad average and run...
But, yes about gambhir you r not right, as he is also in good touch...About Yuvi he will replace, rohit sharma soon OR may be jadeja or Y Pathan..



Hello_10 said:


> Rohit Sharma, S Raina, Yusuf Pathan, R Jadeja are of the same league while rest of the Indian batsmen are in different league. There is none from these four batsmen who have average above 35, while Virat has come with 50+ average with scoring 3500+ runs and would now play test also. Even Gambhir has 40+ average and Yuvraj is also closed to 40 but there is none from the above 4 who may be consistent with their performance. After playing 40+ matches, these four batsmen couldnt go above 35+ average and Indian batting cut off is high. there mustnt be any reason to replace even man of the series of world cup 2010, Yuvraj Singh, with any of these four whose average isnt more than Yuvraj.
> 
> World cup was played just around 1.5 years before and Tendulkar was the highest scorer from Indian side, just around 20 runs short of Dilsan, the highest scorer in world cup, making Tendulkar the second highest in that tournament. Even in 2011, Tendulkar had average of 46+ in one day cricket while none of these four could have above 35 average also in 2011. Even for the first 3 months of 2012, Tendulkar is the third highest run scorer from Indian side but none from these had 30+ average this year also. Tendulkar, who just scored a hundred 2 days before with scoring 50 in just 45 balls against Pakistan today, a very good bowling attack. Then, why would India play with those who may pull it back but not with the man who may win them matches, the Tendulkar? please check the datas and make comment
> 
> http://stats.espncricinfo.com/ci/en...st_runs_career.html?class=2;id=2011;type=year
> 
> http://stats.espncricinfo.com/ci/en...st_runs_career.html?class=2;id=2012;type=year


Tendulkar opens for India and Raina, Rohit sharma gets the chance in the last 10-15 overs so definetly they will have bad average and run...
But, yes about gambhir you r not right, as he is also in good touch...About Yuvi he will replace, rohit sharma soon OR may be jadeja or Y Pathan..


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Insaan said:


> i am talking about cricket talent and not personal corruption...


No need to bring here real culprit of Pakistan. Asif and Aamir should be hanged for destroying the image of cricket.
We don't need these bowlers even if you have some shame to take the name of these two culprits.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Looks like I missed all the fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Hello_10 said:


> Rohit Sharma, S Raina, Yusuf Pathan, R Jadeja are of the same league while rest of the Indian batsmen are in different league. There is none from these four batsmen who have average above 35, while Virat has come with 50+ average with scoring 3500+ runs and would now play test also. Even Gambhir has 40+ average and Yuvraj is also closed to 40 but there is none from the above 4 who may be consistent with their performance. After playing 40+ matches, these four batsmen couldn&#8217;t go above 35+ average and Indian batting &#8216;cut off&#8217; is high. there mustn&#8217;t be any reason to replace even man of the series of world cup 2010, Yuvraj Singh, with any of these four whose average isn&#8217;t more than Yuvraj.
> 
> World cup was played just around 1.5 years before and Tendulkar was the highest scorer from Indian side, just around 20 runs short of Dilsan, the highest scorer in world cup, making Tendulkar the second highest in that tournament. Even in 2011, Tendulkar had average of 46+ in one day cricket while none of these four could have above 35 average also in 2011. Even for the first 3 months of 2012, Tendulkar is the third highest run scorer from Indian side but none from these had 30+ average this year also. Tendulkar, who just scored a hundred 2 days before with scoring 50 in just 45 balls against Pakistan today, a very good bowling attack. Then, why would India play with those who may pull it back but not with the man who may win them matches, the Tendulkar? please check the datas and make comment
> 
> http://stats.espncricinfo.com/ci/en...st_runs_career.html?class=2;id=2011;type=year
> 
> http://stats.espncricinfo.com/ci/en...st_runs_career.html?class=2;id=2012;type=year



I accept the averages but i beg to differ in opinion. Averages dont necessarily tell the full story. Rohit has always been in and out of the side. He has only got in when an injury has occurred to the "elite members" - im talking about the Dravid / Ghambir/ Tendulkar/ Laxmann / Serwag . What you need to do is tell the guy he is in the side for a run of games - lets say 10 games to release the pressure and let him go and play his game. He gets into the side because of an injury to an elite player and whether he does well or doesnt - it doesnt matter - he is dropped and thats unfair to a young chap establishing his career. If that attitude was shown to Graham Gooch or Steve Waugh - they would never have had their careers as they failed early on in their careers too.
All i am saying is its time to get these young guys in and let them settle in the side as they as today has shown are the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hello_10

rai_kamal said:


> Tendulkar opens for India and Raina, Rohit sharma gets the chance in the last 10-15 overs so definetly they will have bad average and run...
> But, yes about gambhir you r not right, as he is also in good touch...About Yuvi he will replace, rohit sharma soon OR may be jadeja or Y Pathan..



same is true for MS Dhoni also who is on number 6 and has average of around 70 this year, with overall 50+ in career? just dont get impresssed with Rohit Shrma because he scored 68 today, because this junk scored only 151 this year with an average of 21.57 and if you don't count his today's match, his average for rest of the 7 matches of this year would come down to around 11-12 only 
http://stats.espncricinfo.com/ci/en...st_runs_career.html?class=2;id=2012;type=year

Tendulkar is far better with 30+ average than any of these fours even this year also, while in 2011 his average was 46.63 

just compare Rohit and other 3, the Raina/ Y Pathan/ R Jadeja, with the excellent innings of Iron man, Yuvraj Singh, he had performed before with average of close to 40, he also comes at number 6/ 7 isn't it?


----------



## Foo_Fighter

WAQAS119 said:


> *Who won guys????*


China (j/k)


----------



## Hello_10

superkaif said:


> I accept the averages but i beg to differ in opinion. Averages dont necessarily tell the full story. Rohit has always been in and out of the side. He has only got in when an injury has occurred to the "elite members" - im talking about the Dravid / Ghambir/ Tendulkar/ Laxmann / Serwag . What you need to do is tell the guy he is in the side for a run of games - lets say 10 games to release the pressure and let him go and play his game. He gets into the side because of an injury to an elite player and whether he does well or doesnt - it doesnt matter - he is dropped and thats unfair to a young chap establishing his career. If that attitude was shown to Graham Gooch or Steve Waugh - they would never have had their careers as they failed early on in their careers too.
> All i am saying is its time to get these young guys in and let them settle in the side as they as today has shown are the future.



sir, I would say, as per the current average of Indian batmen for 2011 till first 3 months of 2012, out of 7 batmen for Indian ODI we would always have Sahwag, Tendulkar, Gambhir, Kohli, Dhoni, Yuvraj with the seventh number to be tried with Rohit, Raina, Pathan, Jadeja at different times in 2012 and then at the end of this year, we would select Indian team for 2013 based on their performance in 2012. And in case of absence/ injury of any of the main six batmen, we will have one more seat of rest of these 3 also 

And for Test matches, I would simply include Laxman with the other main six until any of these four may have improved their performance in one day matches during 2012. With lottery for any of these four if any of main batsman gets injured/ absent thanks


----------



## Al-zakir

I think Pakistan lost intentionally to elevate India in to final. It will be bummer if Pakistan become victim and some how drop out from final.


----------



## alphamale

Al-zakir said:


> I think Pakistan lost intentionally to elevate India in to final. It will be bummer if Pakistan become victim and some how drop out from final.



i also think B.D will lose to sri lanka intentionally to fix indo-pak final. right

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Al-zakir said:


> I think Pakistan lost intentionally to elevate India in to final. It will be bummer if Pakistan become victim and some how drop out from final.



Yes thats exactly what happened. I mean these is no other reason why a team like Pakistan can loose a match. They have won 5 out of 13 matches they have played against India in the last 5 years.

So yeah intentionally loosing the game is the only explanation.


----------



## Hyde

Al-zakir said:


> I think Pakistan lost intentionally to elevate India in to final. It will be bummer if Pakistan become victim and some how drop out from final.



Pakistan's can't be dropped out of final

and they did not lose intentionally... it was a great day of cricket... they just played well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bond

Al-zakir said:


> I think Pakistan lost intentionally to elevate India in to final. It will be bummer if Pakistan become victim and some how drop out from final.


----------



## Al-zakir

Zakii said:


> Pakistan's can't be dropped out of final
> 
> and they did not lose intentionally... it was a great day of cricket... they just played well



Oh, it makes more sense now. Since Pakistan already in final then they had to help Indians in order to make it Pakistan vs India final because this will be more exciting than playing against Bd or Sri-lanka. I am disappointed bro.


----------



## alphamale

Al-zakir said:


> Oh, it makes more sense now. Since Pakistan already in final then they had to help Indians in order to make it Pakistan vs India final because this will be more exciting than playing against Bd or Sri-lanka. I am disappointed bro.



Pakistan on any given day will like to face S.L or B.D in finals instead of india coz ind-pak is always a pressure game & pakistan have to give more ans if they lose to india in final & will have to face embarrassment which they don't want to. so give ur theories some rest.


----------



## fd24

Al-zakir said:


> Oh, it makes more sense now. Since Pakistan already in final then they had to help Indians in order to make it Pakistan vs India final because this will be more exciting than playing against Bd or Sri-lanka. I am disappointed bro.



I sense and feel your dissappointment dude. Like i said to you the other day - It was your day - in the same way today is Indias day. Mate both teams tried Pakistan batted well and bowled and fielded crap. India bowled crap but batted incredibly. Lets give them credit where its due and forget the conspiracies. Nobody lost intentionally. India won fair and square.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Al-zakir said:


> I think Pakistan lost intentionally to elevate India in to final. It will be bummer if Pakistan become victim and some how drop out from final.



Pakistan lost fair and square. Bowling was fairly weak at best and fielding absolutely crap, the only challenge to India being our batting this time. 
India bowled rather shitly, but came back with awesome batting, no denial about that. They always had the best batters.

So kudos to them, a fair win and hopefully we'll realise our own weaknesses finally (fingers crossed). Thanks for your support though, much appreciated 

Edit: Someone mentioned we'd hate to play India in the finals; you're wrong. I'd love a rematch tomorrow even if possible

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raavan

virat kohli is the best player in the world at the moment....only ajmal can come close...i mean what a bowler yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

i have no idea how cricket works or how it is played but India won thats all that matters!


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

I am late, I got today morning and saw,

India Won India Won and awesome batting by Kohli. Kohli is on different level. But this should not go in head, these youngsters get spoiled easily.

I am in office waiting to go home, to watch highlights, Please can somebody add links to watch Highlights of match.


----------



## raavan

MORAL VICTORY FOR PAKISTAN---stopping sachin from century and Virat from double century


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Very disappointed bowling performances by Pakistan especially Pakistani fast bowlers and they were in pressure although it should be the other way round after scoring huge totals and knowing that they are already in final...Pakistani cricketers need to control their nerve in pressure if they want to win big matches.

Credit goes to Indians batsman who handle the pressure very well and played free shots..all credit for this win goes to Virat kholi ..it was one man show as he scored more than half runs alone ..any way congrats to India..deserved victory


looking forwards to final match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Al-zakir said:


> I think Pakistan lost intentionally to elevate India in to final. It will be bummer if Pakistan become victim and some how drop out from final.



Yeah! Right !!


----------



## SMC

As soon as SRT got out, I knew the chances of us winning went down with it.


----------



## BoB's

We won
Good batting by Pakistan too

Bleed blue....Kohli is King










Younis and Nasir after their centuries.











(Yeah I know..I got a problem with my net connection, just fixed )


----------



## third eye

Would anyone agree that Good Cricket played by both sides won ?
Emotions aside, it was a one day match how it should be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot




----------



## iPhone

I'm not stressing this loss and neither are most other Pakistanis because this was a good fight. There was heart put into it. The other side won because they played better on the day. Unlike the last time in mohali where we were left with so many questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I prefer our players to play the game to WIN ... not to hand shake , not to smile and wink and tell joke 

NO I WANT OUR PLAYERS TO GO OUT AND WIN 

w- i - n 

This loser mentality of joking with opponents before game and after has ruined our approach to game and ruined our image as a fighting Cricket team - I know big IPL contracts are at stake and players like to be diplomatic 

But please if there are any more hand shaking I will puke - !!! I believe in competitive nature of game ... a TIGER NEVER PRAISES the lamb its about to eat for dinner 

Do any formalities after you win and only win 

After Imran and Javed Miandad , these so called captains and Qabachas are not worthy of being called leaders

AND PLEASE NO POLITICS DURING TOURS OR TOURNAMENTS ... WE WANT TO BEAT INDIA AS POLITELY PUT AS POSSIBLE we are not playing to solve Kashmir issue while playing a tournament or our water crisis we have JF17 thunder and nuclear bombs 

We play cricket to beat the heck out of Indian team we have to play the game with right spirt

In recent years I feel there is just little bit interference with OBJECTIVES OF NATIONAL TEAM

Take Bangladesh for example , 

Before the tournament they promised us , that they would tour Pakistan - once Pakistan attended Asia cup and did not bycott it , guess what they backstabbed and said they will not tour pakistan ... 

So spineless attitude of our Cricket board has to change


Specially the bowlers feel like they are playing with some pressure knowing what the orders are from higher powers - I mean look if I was coach I would tell the bowlers go break someone's jaw or elbow , none of this formality someone take 2 runs , hit him on his helmet or trip the guy 

I just feel that there is no COMPETITIVENESS due to politics


----------



## raavan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I prefer our players to play the game to WIN ... not to hand shake , not to smile and wink and tell joke
> 
> NO I WANT OUR PLAYERS TO GO OUT AND WIN
> 
> w- i - n
> 
> This loser mentality of joking with opponents before game and after has ruined our approach to game and ruined our image as a fighting Cricket team - I know big IPL contracts are at stake and players like to be diplomatic
> 
> But please if there are any more hand shaking I will puke - !!! I believe in competitive nature of game ... a TIGER NEVER PRAISES the lamb its about to eat for dinner
> 
> Do any formalities after you win and only win
> 
> After Imran and Javed Miandad , these so called captains and Qabachas are not worthy of being called leaders
> 
> AND PLEASE NO POLITICS DURING TOURS OR TOURNAMENTS ... WE WANT TO BEAT INDIA AS POLITELY PUT AS POSSIBLE we are not playing to solve Kashmir issue while playing a tournament or our water crisis we have JF17 thunder and nuclear bombs
> 
> We play cricket to beat the heck out of Indian team we have to play the game with right spirt
> 
> In recent years I feel there is just little bit interference with OBJECTIVES OF NATIONAL TEAM
> 
> Take Bangladesh for example ,
> 
> Before the tournament they promised us , that they would tour Pakistan - once Pakistan attended Asia cup and did not bycott it , guess what they backstabbed and said they will not tour pakistan ...
> 
> So spineless attitude of our Cricket board has to change



dude, its just a game..dont take it so seriously......u seem to be in shock

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

It was fun to watch match on Big screen
always fun to watch pakistani cricket team getting beaten by India


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

SMC said:


> As soon as SRT got out, I knew the chances of us winning went down with it.


lol out of 49 hundreds it is 33 times we won.
Batting records | One-Day Internationals | Cricinfo Statsguru | ESPN Cricinfo
nevertheless both teams played well.winning and losing just a part of game..i love yesterday match ESPECIALLY Hafeez done really well



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I prefer our players to play the game to WIN ... not to hand shake , not to smile and wink and tell joke
> 
> NO I WANT OUR PLAYERS TO GO OUT AND WIN
> 
> w- i - n
> 
> This loser mentality of joking with opponents before game and after has ruined our approach to game and ruined our image as a fighting Cricket team - I know big IPL contracts are at stake and players like to be diplomatic
> 
> But please if there are any more hand shaking I will puke - !!! I believe in competitive nature of game ... a TIGER NEVER PRAISES the lamb its about to eat for dinner
> 
> Do any formalities after you win and only win
> 
> After Imran and Javed Miandad , these so called captains and Qabachas are not worthy of being called leaders
> 
> AND PLEASE NO POLITICS DURING TOURS OR TOURNAMENTS ... WE WANT TO BEAT INDIA AS POLITELY PUT AS POSSIBLE we are not playing to solve Kashmir issue while playing a tournament or our water crisis we have JF17 thunder and nuclear bombs
> 
> We play cricket to beat the heck out of Indian team we have to play the game with right spirt
> 
> In recent years I feel there is just little bit interference with OBJECTIVES OF NATIONAL TEAM
> 
> Take Bangladesh for example ,
> 
> Before the tournament they promised us , that they would tour Pakistan - once Pakistan attended Asia cup and did not bycott it , guess what they backstabbed and said they will not tour pakistan ...
> 
> So spineless attitude of our Cricket board has to change
> 
> 
> Specially the bowlers feel like they are playing with some pressure knowing what the orders are from higher powers - I mean look if I was coach I would tell the bowlers go break someone's jaw or elbow , none of this formality someone take 2 runs , hit him on his helmet or trip the guy
> 
> I just feel that there is no COMPETITIVENESS due to politics


first learn the meaning of spirit of the game.Then talk about other things dude..it is just a game..In history of ODI Pakistan is ahead from India by 69-48
http://stats.espncricinfo.com/ci/en...pposition=7;team=6;template=results;type=team
it is all about our discipline of the game and other things


----------



## kingkobra



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

iPhone said:


> I'm not stressing this loss and neither are most other Pakistanis because this was a good fight. There was heart put into it. The other side won because they played better on the day. .



This is what it should be about.. The better team *on that particular day* won.. We should give the sport the respect it deserves, and move on to the next match...


----------



## Black Widow

kingkobra said:


> It was fun to watch match on Big screen
> always fun to watch pakistani cricket team getting beaten by India










The pitch was easy, outfield was fast. Even Greg's mom could have hit century on this pitch. Pakistan had disadvantage of playing first. They didn't know how much is enough on that pitch. Anything lesser than 350 was less on that ground. 

If you see last few matches, unless batsman does something stupid, it was not easy to get them out .


----------



## PoKeMon

pdf_shurtah said:


> That should be sufficient revenge for most of us



What is your contribution???

If SA beats India will it be a revenge for Pakistan??? Its like you take revenge through proxies.


----------



## Android

indian bowlers did good job during the last 10-15 overs in picking up wickets and limiting the scoring


----------



## PoKeMon

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Reality Check
> Pakistan Qualified top position Team
> India - bottom feeder depends on luck to reach finals
> 
> 
> Reality Check
> Sachin scores 100 India loses TAINTED 100th hundred
> Sachin fails India wins
> 
> Reality Check
> Does not matter what Sachin Scores , Bangladesh wins , India goes home and eats pani puri from press.
> 
> All the IPL dollars , and Bollywood queens cannot save india if Bangladesh wins
> 
> 
> Dravid already made his booking



*Reality Check.*

Pakistan got thrashed *once again* by *India.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

Black Widow said:


> The pitch was easy, outfield was fast. Even Greg's mom could have hit century on this pitch. Pakistan had disadvantage of playing first. They didn't know how much is enough on that pitch. Anything lesser than 350 was less on that ground.
> 
> If you see last few matches, unless batsman does something stupid, it was not easy to get them out .



yup..pitch was pure batting and had nothing to offer to bowlers..but virat kohli handled himself very well and did not loose his cool....is he a great cricketer in the making or will he loose it ?


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

IND_PAK said:


> What is your contribution???
> 
> If SA beats India will it be a revenge for Pakistan??? Its like you take *revenge through proxies*.



Oops.. Careful..


----------



## PoKeMon

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> How humiliating would it be for India to not make it to Finals and *both Pakistans *make it to finals



Both pakistans!!!!!! 
Look like someone is still struggling to sink in the truth that east pakistan is Bangladesh for 4 decades now. 

Can I say both hindustans will be in the final????




> The big question is ... will there be mass changes in Indian cricket team ? after the disappointment



No they will be awarded in millions that will add to your playes agony. 



SMC said:


> As soon as SRT got out, I knew the chances of us winning went down with it.



Nopes, our chance of winning with bonus points went down


----------



## Android

Gambhir's wicket in the first over almost gave me a heart attack


----------



## nwmalik

well played.
outstanding batting.
Bowling lacked any thought.
Fast bowlers did not use change of pace and change of angle.
Too many short balls at same pace.
Misbah did not try Hammad medium pace.
Also Rehman would have been a better inclusion instead of Wahab.

But still hats off to indian team well done


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

IND_PAK said:


> Both pakistans!!!!!!
> Look like someone is still struggling to sink in the truth that east pakistan is Bangladesh for 4 decades now.
> 
> Can I say both hindustans will be in the final????



Interesting.. Given the situation on points, the Asia cup will stay within Hindustan ... Even if Pakistan, or Bangladesh win it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Very disappointed bowling performances by Pakistan especially Pakistani fast bowlers and they were in pressure although it should be the other way round after scoring huge totals and knowing that they are already in final...Pakistani cricketers need to control their nerve in pressure if they want to win big matches.
> 
> Credit goes to Indians batsman who handle the pressure very well and played free shots..all credit for this win goes to Virat kholi ..it was one man show as he scored more than half runs alone ..any way congrats to India..deserved victory
> 
> 
> looking forwards to final match



India played tremendous batting, we witnessed unbelievably, we made a difficult target 329 for India chase. I believe, Pakistan will likely FAIL in the final Asia Cup match. We will lost again for sure. 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NOTE CORRECTION HERE:*

Not Younis century, he scored 52.

Mohammad Hafeez scored century along with Nasir Jamshed.


----------



## raavan

anyone else remember DINDA...he bowled exceedingly well on this batting pitch...good future prospect....ganguly knows which players to back...India will be well served by naming him as the selector


----------



## nemesis102

INDIA slaps/Kicks PAKISTAN physically and morally - YouTube

Emotions Run High After Indo-Pak Encounter - Hilarious - YouTube


----------



## F.O.X

A Group of Lions led by a Sheep will loose to a Group of Sheep's led by a Lion .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Yeh banda aage jayega!


----------



## Donatello

Indians, just pray Srilankans beat Bangladesh, or this was your last match.


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Donatello said:


> Indians, just pray Srilankans beat Bangladesh, or this was your last match.



Bangladesh needs to win with a bonus point to make it to the Finals.. Right?


----------



## Donatello

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Bangladesh needs to win with a bonus point to make it to the Finals.. Right?



Yup. Which brings me to the fact, as i know, all of my Srilankan and Bangladeshi friends support Pakistan and hate India. What if Srilanka deliberately loses to knock India out? Something like 150 all out, and Bangladesh chases that down in under 40 overs.

Lets see. Too bad India couldn't get the bonus point.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Bangladesh needs to win with a bonus point to make it to the Finals.. Right?


No..If BD beats Lanka,BD goes through to the finals cuz in league stage of India vs BD match,BD won -_-



Donatello said:


> Yup. Which brings me to the fact, as i know, all of my Srilankan and Bangladeshi friends support Pakistan and hate India. *What if Srilanka deliberately loses to knock India out? Something like 150 all out*, and Bangladesh chases that down in under 40 overs.
> 
> Lets see. Too bad India couldn't get the bonus point.


Its a shame you are a senior member-.-


----------



## IndianArmy

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Bangladesh needs to win with a bonus point to make it to the Finals.. Right?



No, Now its no longer calculated with Net run rate. Its the head to head which is seen.


----------



## Bang Galore

Donatello said:


> Indians, just pray Srilankans beat Bangladesh, or this was your last match.



Actually, it's you guys who need to be praying for India to get into the finals. Don't you want another chance to redeem your honour or are you just hoping for any opponent but India?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndianArmy

Donatello said:


> Indians, just pray Srilankans beat Bangladesh, or this was your last match.



Well Its Pakistan who need to Pray that India dosent reach finals or the History repeats .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nemesis102

Donatello said:


> Indians, just pray Srilankans beat Bangladesh, or this was your last match.





i dont think any Indians will be sad even if Banladesh win next match and play the finals.... we already gave a big slap to pakistanis who thought world cup semifinal was fixed and tht they will nvr loose to India and to all the pakistani loving banglas who were ranting here for the last 4 days...So i think all the "brave" pakistanis should pray for bangladesh to lose and get a chance to revenge....


----------



## IceCold

The match is over guys and the thread is still running with the count reached to 126 pages. Come on guys seriously. Don't we ever get tired of sabre rattling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

IndianArmy said:


> Well Its Pakistan who need to Pray that India dosent reach finals or the History repeats .



What an idiotic comment. How can you be so sure that next time instead of Gambhir it might be Kohli who gets knocked out first?

Like seriously, grow up.



Bang Galore said:


> Actually, it's you guys who need to be praying for India to get into the finals. Don't you want another chance to redeem your honour or are you just hoping for any opponent but India?


No we don't need to.

In India vs Pakistan ODIs, Pakistan still leads ahead. You couldn't even take the bonus point.

We did our homework and are in the final. Who ever comes to final, we will play them. Winning and losing is part of the game, and you should know that from your Australian tour.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Donatello said:


> What an idiotic comment. How can you be so sure that next time instead of Gambhir it might be Kohli who gets knocked out first?
> 
> Like seriously, grow up.


Idiotic comment,how can you know SriLanka will get all out for 150?And BD will qualify with bonus points?
Like seriously,grow up.
And check the past records...India has been beating Pakistan way to consistently!


----------



## Donatello

Punjabbi Munda said:


> No..If BD beats Lanka,BD goes through to the finals cuz in league stage of India vs BD match,BD won -_-
> 
> 
> Its a shame you are a senior member-.-



What has that got to do with my seniority? Did i swear or abuse anywhere? I am just putting forth what might be possible. For Asia Cup, you guys are at the mercy of Srilankans, that is the fact, accept it.



Punjabbi Munda said:


> Idiotic comment,how can you know SriLanka will get all out for 150?And BD will qualify with bonus points?
> Like seriously,grow up.
> And check the past records...*India has been beating Pakistan way to consistently*!



It would be a sad day to not see India in the final then? tsk tsk.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Donatello said:


> What has that got to do with my seniority? Did i swear or abuse anywhere? I am just putting forth what might be possible. For Asia Cup, you guys are at the mercy of Srilankans, that is the fact, accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a sad day to not see India in the final then? tsk tsk.


It was a shame that you said SL hates India and they could get out for 150 intentionally..looks like i m talking to a 2 y'o.

And you surely wouldn't want India in the final,considering your recent performances against India,Asia cup will come to us again -_-


----------



## fd24

Guys i think we need to calm down. Nobody or no country hates any other country. Its just a game - India won because Virat batted incredibly well and that was the difference. It was a brilliant display of batting. All the UK papers are praising an incredible game where 660 runs were scored - and all we are doing is throwing cheap shots. Guys just take a chill pill. 
Jeeeez even someone got banned over this thread earlier and we had Shivani Malhotra that got so excited she relaunched herself with a new I.D. to participate in this thread. Sadly in her excitement she used the name S.Malhotra - and got caught out! 
I love Pakistan v India games they are the best matches in the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Punjabbi Munda said:


> It was a shame that you said SL hates India and they could get out for 150 intentionally..looks like i m talking to a 2 y'o.
> 
> And you surely wouldn't want India in the final,considering your recent performances against India,Asia cup will come to us again -_-



From what i have experienced and learned, Srilankans have a general hatred for India, for reasons well beyond the grounds of cricket. I supported India in India vs White Team matches. My friends from Srilanka were always praying that India loses and what ever White team wins. But after talking to people like you, i'd be happy revoke my fanship towards India.

Keep trolling.


----------



## raavan

I loved the way,virat and rohit neutralized ajmal who is clearly the best bowler in the world right now......also where is razzaq?



Donatello said:


> From what i have experienced and learned, Srilankans have a general hatred for India, for reasons well beyond the grounds of cricket. I supported India in India vs White Team matches. My friends from Srilanka were always praying that India loses and what ever White team wins. But after talking to people like you, i'd be happy revoke my fanship towards India.
> 
> Keep trolling.



I know a lot of sri lankans and their behaviour is quite the opposite....stop making generalizations


----------



## Donatello

raavan said:


> I loved the way,virat and rohit neutralized ajmal who is clearly the best bowler in the world right now......also where is razzaq?
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of sri lankans and their behaviour is quite the opposite....stop making generalizations



I based my post on my experience. I clearly stated 'from what i have......' Not my problem if you take things personally.


----------



## Super Falcon

hello indian army man dont ghet so exciteed we also chased against you 2 or 3 times 300 it is not a record and yes we need india to be in finals and history is this that indian record against pakistan in final almost pooriest of poor go and see yourself we dominated you in finals and every day is not a sunday for virat kholi he got his 183 no he is due for a filure


----------



## God of Death

Hindustan ka nara hai Asia Cup hamara hai.

Lad kar lange Asia Cup...Asia Cup


----------



## mahi25

what the hell is going on here?????the match is over guys..comeback tomorrow ...and what has hatred to do with a cricket match?????srilankans are hungry for a win and bangladeshish have a point to prove that they are not an eid ka chand..(who wins rarely against big teams)if bangladesh wins ,i think they are deservingly into the finals!!but i still thinks bangladesh team needs a lot of good players to come at par with quality teams!!till then good luck bangladeshis!!


----------



## Super Falcon

we need india in finals to bash them hard we had our tough day time for them to have one against us


----------



## God of Death

superkaif said:


> Guys i think we need to calm down. Nobody or no country hates any other country. Its just a game - India won because Virat batted incredibly well and that was the difference. It was a brilliant display of batting. All the UK papers are praising an incredible game where 660 runs were scored - and all we are doing is throwing cheap shots. Guys just take a chill pill.
> Jeeeez even someone got banned over this thread earlier and we had Shivani Malhotra that got so excited she relaunched herself with a new I.D. to participate in this thread. Sadly in her excitement she used the name S.Malhotra - and got caught out!
> I love Pakistan v India games they are the best matches in the world!



Yaar, ismain naya kya hai.

Indians to bus thoda mauj le rahe hai, pakistaniyo ko tapakar. 

Don't worry, All is well.



Super Falcon said:


> we need india in finals to bash them hard we had our tough day time for them to have one against us



In the last 11 India-pakistan matches India won 7 and pak only 4. 

Yes, also want a India-pak final so that we can beat them again and make this record more incredible.


----------



## Super Falcon

jab hum mauj lete hain na tu tum looog yahan baat bhi nahe karta bhag jatee ho itna mauj na karo ka galee na pad jaye apni bowling ko jaka thek karo jisma na kuch ha bangladesh jesa bacha bhi chaka mar rahe han rahe baat india batting ki waja se jeeta ha bus par roz roz kholi 180 nahe banaega pakistan aglee bar bhi aka 300 banaka tum logo ko harwa sakta ha aj kall 300 kuch nahe ha rahee doosri bat ab chahe batting first ya second pakistan going to win


----------



## IndianArmy

Donatello said:


> What an idiotic comment. How can you be so sure that next time instead of Gambhir it might be Kohli who gets knocked out first?
> 
> Like seriously, grow up.




Come on, when you can be sure your team would win Why cant I? If having hope is idiotic then we both are and so are billions who hope.


----------



## PoKeMon

ohhh bus ab band bhi karo


----------



## IndianArmy

Hello Mr. SUPER falcon MAN , the teams have changed the morale has boosted up. Its not necessary that India wins, but hope is all what drove me to counter your mates comment. So keep flying high.


----------



## fatman17

9 out 10 times one would assume that 329 runs are enough to win - this was the 1 time it was not enough. give Kohli credit for a great innings. thats it.

DAS WEDANYA - till we meet again!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Super Falcon said:


> we need india in finals to bash them hard we had our tough day time for them to have one against us



But many of Bangladeshi was expecting a duel between two brotherly country .


----------



## Jaadugar

Kohli did a splendid job..he is the future of indian batting ...god bless him


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

God of Death said:


> In the last 11 India-pakistan matches India won 7 and pak only 4.
> 
> Yes, also want a India-pak final so that we can beat them again and make this record more incredible.


Why dont go for last 100 matches lol

abb ek.match jeet liya..kohli chal gaya tu matlab har future match india jeetey ga jeez..you guys dont get off your high horses thats why sent back home in recent tri series and you guys were bashing bangldesh before match but lost against them..try learn to be humble if you want to remain top team..


----------



## Insaan

India after Cricket World Cup: (Home Games and Away Games)
West Indies (Test, ODI, T20), South Africa (Test, ODI), England (Test, ODI, T20), Australia (Test, ODI, T20) Common Wealth Series, Asia Cup, South Africa (T20)..... IPL League,... T20 World Cup.....

Pakistan after World Cup: (No Home Games)
Zimbabwe (Test, ODI), West Indies (Test, ODI, T20), Sri Lanka (Test, ODI, T20), England (Test, ODI, T20), Asia Cup... T20 World Cup.

No sh*it Indians are gaining experience just like that against competitive teams, Tr-Series, Quad-Series, Domestic Leagues...

Of all the teams around the world, India has played the most number of matches. 

Australia	46	
South Africa 30 
*India	55* 
Sri Lanka	51	
England	39	
*Pakistan	44* 
New Zealand 31	
West Indies	29	
Bangladesh	34	
Zimbabwe	33	
Ireland	14	
Netherlands	
Kenya


----------



## Jango

GO BANGLA DESH.

Three wickets already.


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh is leaking easy runs...


----------



## newdelhinsa

I want final between Pakistan and Bangladesh because BD deserves to be in finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

newdelhinsa said:


> I want final between Pakistan and Bangladesh because BD deserves to be in finals.



I want that too. Two deserving teams in finals.


----------



## hembo

newdelhinsa said:


> I want final between Pakistan and Bangladesh because BD deserves to be in finals.



Nooooo.. I want India-Pakistan in Final. Although BD played very well in this tournament, I want India to go through!! Specially after that special Innings by Virat!!

Go SL go!!!

However, they are crawling at the moment.. Looks like will not reach 250 too.


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

newdelhinsa said:


> I want final between Pakistan and Bangladesh because BD deserves to be in finals.


If BD loses today then it doesn't deserve,if it wins then it deserves.Can't tell before the game whether BD deserves or not!


----------



## WAQAS119

hembo said:


> I want India to go through!!



That would be good too. Final would be a great stage to take revenge by thrashing India.


----------



## kobiraaz

did anyone notice stadium was full during BD INDIA match but half empty during Bangladesh matches against pakistan and srilanka?


----------



## POPS

WAQAS119 said:


> That would be good too. Final would be a great stage to take revenge by thrashing India.



kaheen lene ke dene na par jayeen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Filmmaker

kobiraaz said:


> did anyone notice stadium was full during BD INDIA match but half empty during Bangladesh matches against pakistan and srilanka?



Why not? After all Indians are most loved by Bangladeshis 



WAQAS119 said:


> That would be good too. Final would be a great stage to take revenge by thrashing India.



Why taking the match so seriously? Just chill and enjoy the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

204/8, after 46th over


----------



## Jaadugar

today's match is fixed sri lankan's will losse it ...my money is on bangladesh


----------



## WAQAS119

Filmmaker said:


> Why taking the match so seriously? Just chill and *enjoy the game*



*Will be enjoying during and after the final. *


----------



## Roybot

Looks like rain might spoil the game.


----------



## karan.1970

WAQAS119 said:


> That would be good too. Final would be a great stage to take revenge by thrashing India.



Dil ke behlane ko, Ghalib, yeh khayal acchha hai


----------



## WAQAS119

karan.1970 said:


> Dil ke behlane ko, Ghalib, yeh khayal acchha hai



Karannnnnnnnnnnnn! 
You should be praying for Bangla defeat, what are u doing on PDF? Otherwise, bye bye India. From Asian Champions Pakistan.


----------



## Carl Johnson

Lagta hai sri lanka ne india ko final mein na jaane dene ki puri taiyari kar rakhi hai.


----------



## WAQAS119

Doraemon said:


> Lagta hai sri lanka ne india ko final mein na jaane dene ki puri taiyari kar rakhi hai.



Bwahahahahaha................................!


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> did anyone notice stadium was full during BD INDIA match but half empty during Bangladesh matches against pakistan and srilanka?



Must be indian expats/tourist. The stadium is quite full during indian matches


----------



## Emmie

karan.1970 said:


> Dil ke behlane ko, Ghalib, yeh khayal acchha hai



You are right... Kahan India aur Kahan Pakistan! We actually are no match, moreover we never won even a single match against them.

Really a good Khayal..


----------



## integra

Ahhh! Except for the rain, games rolling pretty nice.
The fielding was good today, lets see about the batting.


----------



## Skallagrim

Now two adversaries are left- complacency and rain.


----------



## Carl Johnson

Now pray for a washout.Indra dev do something.


----------



## Avisheik

Skallagrim said:


> Now two adversaries are left- *complacency *and rain.



That is the biggest adversary of bd, a lot of time we throw away the match cause of that.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I think due to rain Batsman will struggle. Difficult to park the boundaries after Rain. Also we will see injuries between the fielders. India can relax now and enjoy Rain. India to khob Praatna ker raha ho ga Bhagwaan say k Barish na Rukay, Agar Barish jaari rahi to Pakistan k lyay Badhaaei hai and we will take Revenge in the final.


----------



## karan.1970

Emmie said:


> You are right... Kahan India aur Kahan Pakistan! We actually are no match, moreover we never won even a single match against them.
> 
> Really a good Khayal..


 


ok.. may be you will like this better

Hazaaron Khwaishey aisi ki har khawayish pe dum nikley


----------



## fd24

Got to question how the calender year for a cricketer is getting so so full.
Sri Lanka - arrived in Bangladesh 2 days before the start of this tournament. If they had got to the final then they would have played on thursday and then on monday they are starting an important test series against England! 
This i think is overkill. Too much cricket. Sri Lankan players cant be focused with so much going on - they must be semi knackered and this game must be not important to them.


----------



## Roybot

*Just been informed that it's really pouring down in Dhaka. Looks rather bleak. The pitch and square being covered. There has been a drizzle around. We are informed that there is a reserve day tomorrow in case Bangladesh do not reach 20 overs today due to the weather.*

Cricinfo


----------



## Emmie

karan.1970 said:


> ok.. may be you will like this better
> 
> Hazaaron Khwaishey aisi ki har khawayish pe dum nikley



Hmm... Considering this record I believe this shair doesn't fit here.


Total Tests: 59... Won by Pakistan - 12, won by India - 9
Total ODIs = 121... Won by Pakistan - 69, won by India - 48


----------



## Roybot

Emmie said:


> Hmm... Considering this record I believe this shair doesn't fit here.
> 
> Tests ODI
> Matches played	59 121
> Won by India	9 48
> Won by Pakistan	12 69



Peechle 5-10 saal ka record check karien. India has done better than Pakistan.


----------



## Emmie

Roybot said:


> Peechle 5-10 saal ka record check karien. India has done better than Pakistan.



Lol... Ok, fine.


----------



## Carl Johnson

Emmie said:


> Hmm... Considering this record I believe this shair doesn't fit here.
> 
> 
> Total Tests: 59... Won by Pakistan - 12, won by India - 9
> Total ODIs = 121... Won by Pakistan - 69, won by India - 48



In the last 20 odis which yielded results,india has won 13 and pakistan just 7.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Roybot said:


> Peechle 5-10 saal ka record check karien. India has done better than Pakistan.



Sirf 5-10 saal ka kion check karain? jub hum 1952 se khail rahay hain tu 5-10 saal ka kion check karain?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Don Jaguar said:


> Sirf 5-10 saal ka kion check karain? jub hum 1952 se khail rahay hain tu 5-10 saal ka kion check karain?



Kyunki players naye hain! Ab 1950's ya 1980's ki team to hai nahin, tu unki records se agli match ka to kuch nahi hona. What matters is the record of current players, which is why you should look at the recent record.


----------



## Carl Johnson

Don Jaguar said:


> Sirf 5-10 saal ka kion check karain? jub hum 1952 se khail rahay hain tu 5-10 saal ka kion check karain?


Because you have to keep pace with contemporary world.The current indian team is way better than pakistan.


----------



## mahi25

Don Jaguar said:


> Sirf 5-10 saal ka kion check karain? jub hum 1952 se khail rahay hain tu 5-10 saal ka kion check karain?


bhaijaan choro yeh sab baatein aur enjoy karo ind pak match ko!!khel me haar jee to oh lagi rehti hai!!ye dekho kitna mazaa ata hai jab bhi ind pak match hota hai!!aur rahi baat statistics ki..main accept karta hun ki pakistan aage hai..


----------



## Pukhtoon

*7.20 pm More delay. There will now be an inspection at 7.45 pm *


6.50 pm We could have a start at 7.30 pm

GK: "I dare say that Bangladesh may welcome some level of over reduction. On the back of the BPL, i'd imagine they'd be more comfortable chasing a higher run rate with fewer overs."

6.45 pm Siddarth Ravindran, our man at the ground, informs us that there do not seem to be wet patches on the outfield. No rain at the moment.

6.35 pm Hang on, the covers are being removed now


----------



## kobiraaz

lol 

interesting match today!

most of the lankans supporting Bangladesh because they are anti india! 

most of the indians supporting Sri lanka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Roybot said:


> Kyunki players naye hain! Ab 1950's ya 1980's ki team to hai nahin, tu unki records se agli match ka to kuch nahi hona. What matters is the record of current players, which is why you should look at the recent record.



Just checked the records from January 2000 till now.

Total ODIs played 43... Won by Pakistan 22, won by India 21.

Trust me I am not the one who keeps the record book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

And Pakistanis are supporting BD too.. Prolly because they want to play a weak team in Finals..


----------



## Ammyy

kobiraaz said:


> lol
> 
> interesting match today!
> 
> *most of the lankans supporting Bangladesh because they are anti india!*
> 
> most of the indians supporting Sri lanka



Who told you Srilankans are anti Indian ??? so much PDF is not good for health...


----------



## kobiraaz

DRDO said:


> Who told you Srilankans are anti Indian ??? so much PDF is not good for health...



just visited some srilankan fan page in FB........


----------



## integra

The rains gonna make us suffer this time,
such a weird rain that it's pouring in at mirpur
while rest of the cities dry. Fishy Fishy


----------



## kobiraaz

212 target from 40 overs (D/L)

Srilanka was all out 232

looks like Pakistan is getting a chance to avenge their defeat.......


----------



## Devil Soul

Bangladesh have a revised target of 212 in 40 overs ..........
u got be 2 kidding... kinda unfair for Bangladesh....


----------



## Ammyy

integra said:


> The rains gonna make us suffer this time,
> such a weird rain that it's pouring in at mirpur
> while rest of the cities dry. Fishy Fishy



may be RAW and Indian dalal AL involved in this .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Devil Soul said:


> Bangladesh have a revised target of 212 in 40 overs ..........
> u got be 2 kidding... kinda unfair for Bangladesh....



agree - little unfair. Still they have a fighting chance. Lets enjoy the battle!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

This not fair at all,what kind of BS rule is that....


----------



## Al-zakir

Insh'Allah, Al-Fatha..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Al-zakir said:


> Insh'Allah, Al-Fatha..........



Insha'Allah tul Fatah tul Naseeb ul Qareeb 

I don't know what I just said but the bottom line is Best of luck to Bangladesh


----------



## fd24

90 for 3 - they need 121 off 24 overs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

100 up for Bangladesh in 16.4 overs

101/3 after 16.4 overs


----------



## fd24

tamim makes 50! its now 101 for 3


----------



## Skallagrim

just crossed 100


----------



## DRaisinHerald

~Besh Besh Besh-*Shabash Bangladesh*~






A video of encouragement, Bangladeshi bros

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

If Bangladesh managed to reach Final, Then I'll support bangladesh instead of Pakistani Team.. Cuz Bangladesh team have spirit/ Enthusiasm which Pakistani payers don't have... So I'm up for supporting Bangladesh ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine

C'mon Bangladesh!


----------



## Luffy 500

Inshallah we will win the match and have a final with our PAk brothers which we will win inshallah and become the new asian champion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

99 off 21.3 overs - if these stay together for half an hour - they will win. Bangladesh look really good..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Android K-Zero said:


> If Bangladesh managed to reach Final, Then I'll support bangladesh instead of Pakistani Team.. Cuz Bangladesh team have spirit/ Enthusiasm which Pakistani payers don't have... So I'm up for supporting Bangladesh ,



same here, who say Bangladesh is a weak team who can easily be defeated. They put up a tough fight against Pak, they defeated India, they're cruising again SL. What more do they have to prove in this tournament.


----------



## Al-zakir

Manzil qareeb insh'allah. Yallah tameem.


----------



## Bobby

BD...4 down


----------



## iPhone

oh son of a gun, Tamim is out.


----------



## fd24

out - tamim gone - all change. Great catch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCHON

Al-zakir said:


> Manzil qareeb insh'allah. Yallah tameem.




one more of same please... tamim is gone


----------



## Bobby

Zakii said:


> Insha'Allah tul Fatah tul Naseeb ul Qareeb
> 
> I don't know what I just said but the bottom line is Best of luck to Bangladesh



Pakistan is next to defeat.....good going BD


----------



## Al-zakir

God dammit. I am a bad luck. I am out from this thread and will close my eyes for rest of the game.


----------



## Avisheik

Tamim out  .

Nasir shakib and mahmadullah are the only batters left.


----------



## Hyde

Bobby said:


> Pakistan is next to defeat.....good going BD



If Bangladesh is won today, I wouldn't mind them winning from Pakistan if they do.


----------



## Donatello

superkaif said:


> Got to question how the calender year for a cricketer is getting so so full.
> Sri Lanka - arrived in Bangladesh 2 days before the start of this tournament. If they had got to the final then they would have played on thursday and then on monday they are starting an important test series against England!
> This i think is overkill. Too much cricket. Sri Lankan players cant be focused with so much going on - they must be semi knackered and this game must be not important to them.



This is not overkill. This is the opportunity to test new players. Rest players and test out more. Teams like Pakistan which need new batsmen, this is the opportunity to get them and test them out on the field. That cheap A$$ IPL and now BPL is what is actually hammering batsman. Teams must play ODIs and Test series around the world. You think players like Wasim Akram, Waqar Younis, Saqlain Mushtaq, Imran Khan, Saeed Anwar, Sachin Tendulkar, Rahul Dravid, Sourav Ganguly are made by playing joke Premier league non-sense?

I don't know why they stopped the Asian Test Championship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

@ Donatello: It's true, the real form of cricket is still and will remain test cricket. It's trough playing test cricket that a cricketers true strength and weaknesses are revealed, and it's true tests that they become better.


----------



## Skallagrim

BD boyz just need to keep cool


----------



## Bobby

BD 5 down...


----------



## Devil Soul

Oh Sakib gone... big blow


----------



## Hyde

Shakib is gone so my interest in the game

I will wait


----------



## Bobby

Zakii said:


> If Bangladesh is won today, I wouldn't mind them winning from Pakistan if they do.



India or Bangladesh......you guys are really scared ....


----------



## Zeeshan360

Yessss .. Go Srilanka Go


----------



## Al-zakir

Hope is dying slowly.......


----------



## Hyde

Al-zakir said:


> Hope is dying slowly.......



Don't hope................... curse them like we do for Pakistani team... they will only win when nobody is expecting them to win

Pakistan and Bangladesh has been doing the samething in cricket nowadays

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

2 more wickets and game in the bucket


----------



## Avisheik

The run rate is still above the required one. Still 5 wickets in hand. Bangladesh take it slow and easy


----------



## fd24

Al-zakir said:


> Hope is dying slowly.......



come on yaar - have faith - its only 68 off 84 balls - if nassar hussain stays in there is a chance!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zeeshan360

Yessss .. Go Srilanka Go


----------



## Skallagrim

rohit: "I am an ardent INDIAN fan but still i would love to see Bangladesh winning this... its been a while we have seen some competitive cricket... will end the one sided games and all the big ones will be alert and careful while they play the Associate nations or the so called 'MINNOWS' (i hate this term though)"


----------



## Devil Soul

Al-zakir said:


> Hope is dying slowly.......


 
RR is still under 5 runs per over, so if BD plays sensibly ... the game is urs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

Zakii said:


> Don't hope................... curse them like we do for Pakistani team... they will only win when nobody is expecting them to win
> 
> Pakistan and Bangladesh has been doing the samething in cricket nowadays


That Spirit Of Bangladeshi team must not be decreased down, They can win Asia Cup.. They have strength to write history and most importantly they got spirit and Form.. INSHA-ALLAH 
There confidence don't let them defeat.


----------



## Devil Soul

4444444444444444444


----------



## Hyde

34 runs in 9 overs....

but their batting is unstable... I hope they can do something


----------



## Devil Soul

184/5..........


----------



## Infinite

If Bangladesh wins this match then which two teams will be in final and what's the date of final match for Asia Cup?


----------



## Devil Soul

another 28 runs with 5 wickets and 48 balls remaining

2-3 more four & match is BD's pocket


----------



## alibaz

Android K-Zero said:


> That Spirit Of Bangladeshi team must not be decreased down, They can win Asia Cup.. They have strength to write history and most importantly they got spirit and Form.. INSHA-ALLAH
> There confidence don't let them defeat.



Just cool game could lead them to victory, and yep they have proved that they are genuine contenders of Asia cup. To me BD win will mark end of Asia cup for me. If Pakistan wins I will be a very happy man and if BD wins still I will be happy man. Well done Bengal Tigers


----------



## Avisheik

another 22 runs. With bd anything can happen


----------



## Devil Soul

44444444444444444444444444


----------



## alibaz

Infinite said:


> If Bangladesh wins this match then which two teams will be in final and what's the date of final match for Asia Cup?



Final 
Pak vs BD


----------



## darkinsky

matches are fixed i guess, the organisers want bangla to be in the final


----------



## Devil Soul

17 more reqd


----------



## Al-zakir

Yaar, manzil qareeb.


----------



## Emmie

Lankans are having very bad time and of course Indians too. But what a performance by B'desh, they have proved they are no more minnow.


----------



## Avisheik

17 off 42 with in hand   



darkinsky said:


> matches are fixed i guess, the organisers want bangla to be in the final


 
Yes quite true, they paid shakib, tamim, nasir to win the games for us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

197/5 after 33.3 overs

Can they do it????


----------



## Devil Soul

15 from 39...


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I guess Ball is wet and very slippery. No seem, No swing.


----------



## Hyde

darkinsky said:


> matches are fixed i guess, the organisers want bangla to be in the final



Thank you very much,

You just cracked the secret. You are a genius

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Zakii said:


> 197/5 after 33.3 overs
> 
> Can they do it????



Of course sir, they are almost done.

Next time if B'desh is there... Hmm, tough team.


----------



## Avisheik

Peaceful Civlian said:


> *I guess Ball is wet and very slippery*. No seem, No swing.



Well duh it rained before the match had started


----------



## Devil Soul

14 from 35.......


----------



## Zeeshan360

If match was fixed then it would have been India vs Pak final
Coz it generates lots of income

But in this case bangla is winning so opposite

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

c'mon finish this game already.


----------



## Avisheik

nasir taking it very slow. But he knows what he is doing


----------



## Devil Soul

Zeeshan360 said:


> If match was fixed then it would have been India vs Pak final
> Coz it generates lots of income
> 
> But in this case bangla is winning so opposite



we should not forget that these match's r played in Bangladesh... so BD VS PAK OR BD VS IND OR BD VS SL .. will generate a lot of income


----------



## Evil Flare

now it turns into a test match


----------



## Skallagrim

Emmie said:


> Lankans are having very bad time and of course Indians too. But what a performance by B'desh, *they have proved they are no more minnow.*



Just that we have to prove this over n again..


----------



## Hyde

13 runs needed.... Can they do it 

Bangladesh has a history of inconsistency.... so wait until the last run

200 up for Bangladesh!!!!


----------



## K-Xeroid

alibaz said:


> Just cool game could lead them to victory, and yep they have proved that they are genuine contenders of Asia cup. To me BD win will mark end of Asia cup for me. If Pakistan wins I will be a very happy man and if BD wins still I will be happy man. Well done Bengal Tigers


If Pakistan Won , I would be surprised.. That will said to be won luckily .. But that would be against law of nature, Victory needs eagerness, patience and Teamwork .. Pakistan team lacks all of them, They show patience when there is no need.. They don't have spirit.. and Teamwork... Na, They lack it to... They always remain short of 30 to 40 runs from expected target.. Inconsistency with bat and Bowl as well.. They are not favourites...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

they are in single digits now

9 required

2 more - so 7 runs required


----------



## Avisheik

Aamir Zia said:


> now it turns into a test match



its better to watch a test match knowing that your team is gonna win


----------



## Evil Flare

Congrats Bd ... Both are my teams . no matter who win the final

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Skallagrim said:


> Just that we have to prove this over n again..



Inconsistency have been the issue..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Android K-Zero said:


> If Pakistan Won , I would be surprised.. That will said to be won luckily .. But that would be against law of nature, Victory needs eagerness, patience and Teamwork .. Pakistan team lacks all of them, They show patience when there is no need.. They don't have spirit.. and Teamwork... Na, They lack it to... They always remain short of 30 to 40 runs from expected target.. Inconsistency with bat and Bowl as well.. They are not favourites...



oo mere khuda, sharam ker, its bangladesh


----------



## alibaz

Zakii said:


> 197/5 after 33.3 overs
> 
> Can they do it????



They have done it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Congratulation Bangladesh, I have always supported BD cricket team, great to see them doing well, now hope they play well in the final too, it will be a huge thing for the whole country !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Evil Flare

Power play taken .. Hahaahahahha


----------



## Infinite

Pakistan should do whatever it takes to beat Bangladesh in their homeland just to get rid of the embarrassment of World Cup and those Pakistanis saying Bangladesh should win blah blah please stop this bahi-bahi bullsh!t.Pakistani team is paid for by the taxpayers of Pakistan therefore they should perform and win the matches.A big target is now gone ( India) which could have beaten us but i think Bangladesh can be taken care off by our team if they work hard and play well.


----------



## Evil Flare

Bangladesh require another 6 runs with 5 wickets and 22 balls remaining


----------



## Peregrine

omg India is OUT, that's the biggest moment of joy .Thanks Bangladesh! It doesn't matter who wins the final now.


----------



## jaunty

Shakib for PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

5 from 20 balls... congrats BD


----------



## Evil Flare

Bangladesh require another 5 runs with 5 wickets and 19 balls remaining


----------



## Hyde

4 runs needed....... can they do it??


----------



## Devil Soul

4 FROM 18 BALLS..........


----------



## shining eyes

I was looking for the video of after match show of Pak vs Sri which i couldn't find where Sanjay was saying that BD will not be able to put up a good fight even if BD has some clones of shakib-al-hassan and the next day they beat Ind and now Srilanka. Sanjay must have had a hard time during commentating in that match  . Congrats to BD


----------



## Peregrine

C'mon Bangladesh. Finish this with a six.


----------



## alibaz

Congrats Bangladesh for well deserved victory


----------



## Devil Soul

Zakii said:


> 4 runs needed....... can they do it??


THEY HAVE ALMOST DONE IT


----------



## Hyde

*Bangladesh wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

BD WON..............


----------



## iPhone

It's over, Bangladesh won. Congrats.


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

Poor Indians Even can,t reach Asia final. Bangladesh is better than India Team. Indians players are busy to lift Tickets. Very Bad Team.


----------



## Infinite

Let's hope our team shows good performance and kick's Bangladesh's Team Butt in Bangladesh.That would be epic.


----------



## Hyde

*Doesn't matter who wins the final now... Pakistan vs Bangladesh is the final of Asia Cup*

 :bangladesh:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

WE WOOON  !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

darkinsky said:


> oo mere khuda, sharam ker, its bangladesh


Nahi Bhai! Pakistan have power, But We as a nation lost our enthusiasm, Thats wat was our real nature..... Every match Pakistan had played its more like that we tried to survive.. We aren't playing for Victory...


----------



## Infinite

Haroon rafeeq said:


> Poor Indians Even can,t reach Asia final. Bangladesh is better than India Team. Indians players are busy to lift Tickets. Very Bad Team.


You should be happy dude - With India i think we would have lost - They just work too hard and prepare very well when they are playing against us so a big target is now gone.Bangladesh i think we can beat any day in the week very easily.I think the top tiers team of South Asia are obviously India and Pakistan and then the kids ( Sri Lanka, Bangladesh etc).


----------



## Hyde

*Bangladeshi players are going to receive lot of money for reaching to the Final... let alone winning the tournament

Its probably the first tournament in which they qualified for the Final

Correction: Sunil Gavaskar Said, its second ever they qualified for the finals of the tournament... So it must be another tournament they qualified -- probably against the minnows?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Congratulation B'desh.


----------



## untitled



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peregrine

Hip Hip Hooray for Bangladesh!!!!!!!


----------



## Insaan

Good win by Bangladesh. However, i wanted them to loose so Pakistan could have a rematch with India.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Bangladeshi members don't seem too exited


----------



## darkinsky

these bengalis were celebrating indians rather than pakistanis in thematch and we pakistanis are happy that bangalis have reached the finals??


----------



## Al-zakir

Oye dil kush, inida ka khuda hafeez.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

So now final is between Pakistan and B'desh.. I expect good cricket.


----------



## untitled

DRaisinHerald said:


> Bangladeshi members don't seem too exited



What do you mean ?


----------



## aakash_2410

Haroon rafeeq said:


> Poor Indians Even can,t reach Asia final. Bangladesh is better than India Team. Indians players are busy to lift Tickets. Very Bad Team.


 
Both Bangladesh, India and Pakistan won 2 matches. 

Btw where were you on sunday? And we don't mind losing to Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

WELL BD DESERVE TO WIN CUP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Bong Bandhu, kothai tumi ? Congrats for gr8 show and all the best in finals...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

darkinsky said:


> these bengalis were celebrating indians rather than pakistanis in thematch and we pakistanis are happy that bangalis have reached the finals??



Yes  Jivay ex-East Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raftar

Hmm Congratulations Bengali mates


----------



## Infinite

darkinsky said:


> these bengalis were celebrating indians rather than pakistanis in thematch and we pakistanis are happy that bangalis have reached the finals??


It's a big load of bullshit dude those people who believe in bangla-pakistani bahi bahi - I am just happy that India is now gone ( Very tough team to beat) where as Bangladesh i think we can easily beat.


----------



## Peregrine

Stand up for the champions Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Hasnain2009

jetti said:


> this match is fixed.. dont waste time guys go and study or go and work



i knew it, bcoz you guyz can never win fair game.


----------



## Infinite

Haroon rafeeq said:


> Poor Indians Even can,t reach Asia final. Bangladesh is better than India Team. Indians players are busy to lift Tickets. Very Bad Team.


You should be happy dude - With India i think we would have lost - They just work too hard and prepare very well when they are playing against us so a big target is now gone.Bangladesh i think we can beat any day in the week very easily.I think the top tiers team of South Asia are obviously India and Pakistan and then the kids ( Sri Lanka, Bangladesh etc).


----------



## DRaisinHerald

pdf_shurtah said:


> What do you mean ?



If it was Pak that won, i'd be spamming this thread to no end, hence why I think Bangladeshi mems don't seem too happy


----------



## Insaan

aakash_2410 said:


> Both Bangladesh, India and Pakistan won 2 matches.
> 
> *Btw where were you on sunday? And we don't mind losing to Bangladesh.*



That was pure fluke...


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Infinite said:


> It's a big load of bullshit dude those people who believe in bangla-pakistani bahi bahi - I am just happy that India is now gone ( Very tough team to beat) where as Bangladesh i think we can easily beat.



You're celebrating for the wrong reasons


----------



## Avisheik

DRaisinHerald said:


> Bangladeshi members don't seem too exited



We celebrating with family and friends. No PDF for now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine

India is OUTTTTTTT of tournament. Yay. that's ever better than defeating them


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Congratulations Bangladesh*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aakash_2410

How many points do Bangladesh have? Both India and Bangladesh have 8 points? And India's NRR is higher than BD. How did BD qualify for the finals?

Well played BD nevertheless. They have improved a lot in recent times. Beating India and Sri Lanka is no joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

See you in T20 world cup, India. That is if you make it to the final. A big If.


----------



## Hyde

Who is India?... They are history now

Please go to official thread of Asia Cup for more discussion about the tournament

http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/162445-asia-cup-2012-a.html

*Thread closed*


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Bangladesh have shown that they are now good in cricket ..

Nice to see proud india out of context ..

Thursday is off, will watch whole match


----------



## shining eyes

Just sharing a tweet by some Pakistani tweeter. 
*"East Pakistan ne West Pakistan ki shikast ka badla le liya #SLvsBan #TweetLikeZaidHamid"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Who the hell is Bengali?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphamale

congrats B.D for playing good cricket in back to back matches. i hope now they become a more consistent team in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

aakash_2410 said:


> How many points do Bangladesh have? Both India and Bangladesh have 8 points? And India's NRR is higher than BD. *How did BD qualify for the finals?*
> 
> Well played BD nevertheless. They have improved a lot in recent times. Beating India and Sri Lanka is no joke.



Because they won group match against you... Update yourself with recent modification to the rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashokdeiva

Donatello said:


> See you in T20 world cup, India. That is if you make it to the final. A big If.


so you are already qualified for the T20 finals, and you do not need a league match to reach there. WHA PAKISTAN is on high. Lets see if you reach the final and if you do so, we will not take cheap shots at you either for winning or loosing. Good Luck to Pakistan.


----------



## Hyde

*many many congratulations to Al-Zakir and the entire Bangladesh*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Infinite said:


> It's a big load of bullshit dude those people who believe in bangla-pakistani bahi bahi - I am just happy that India is now gone ( Very tough team to beat) where as Bangladesh i think we can easily beat.


India is not tough team. Just it was kohli brilliance at that day. Ever looked Indians bowling?? Even less than the standard of club bowling.


----------



## Insaan

Pakistan	3	2	1	0	0	9	+0.444
India	3	2	1	0	0	8	+0.377
Bangladesh	3	2	1	0	0	8	+0.022
Sri Lanka	3	0	3	0	0	0	-0.887

http://www.espncricinfo.com/asia-cup-2012/content/current/series/524504.html


----------



## shining eyes

lol... Another good one from tweeter...
*"Hum tou doobain gain Sanam, Tumko bhi lay doobain gay. A msg from #SriLankan Team to #Indian Team."*

and another one :p
*BJP is blaming Congress for India's exist from Asia Cup. Afterall Indra Gandhi helped in creation of Bangladesh #SLvsBan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Zakii said:


> *Al-Zakir (one of my best friend on PDF)*



LOL, now that I think about it...Zakii...Al-Zakir...sound similar


----------



## Al-zakir

Zakii said:


> *many many congratulations to Al-Zakir and the entire Bangladesh*


 
Shukriyaa mere dili bhai. Now it's win-win situation. I will be happy either ways. No complaint.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Awan

Sachin's 100 makes India lose the game. Kohli's 183 made India exit the Final.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boltu

Cheers to Nasir and Mahmudullah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aakash_2410

I know who Indians are supporting now


----------



## integra

*Phew! Came back from outside,
Sweets for everyone again!
BANGLADESH!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skallagrim

Thanks to everyone who supported our team! 

True..your support had nothing to do with the result of the match.. but it shows you people have a good heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

shining eyes said:


> lol... Another good one from tweeter...
> *"Hum tou doobain gain Sanam, Tumko bhi lay doobain gay. A msg from #SriLankan Team to #Indian Team."*
> 
> and another one :p
> *BJP is blaming Congress for India's exist from Asia Cup. Afterall Indra Gandhi helped in creation of Bangladesh #SLvsBan*



Rehman malik ji statement aana baaqi hai ke taliban ne zumma daari qabool kar li hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

Thanks to everyone who supported our team! 

True..your support had nothing to do with the result of the match.. but it shows you people have a good heart.


----------



## WAQAS119

*BIZTI TIME*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

integra said:


> *Phew! Came back from outside,
> Sweets for everyone again!
> BANGLADESH!!!!!!*


 Bhai mubarak, where is mine? Man, I wish I was in Bd today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Insaan said:


> Pakistan	3	2	1	0	0	9	+0.444
> India	3	2	1	0	0	8	+0.377
> Bangladesh	3	2	1	0	0	8	+0.022
> Sri Lanka	3	0	3	0	0	0	-0.887
> 
> Asia Cup | Cricket news, live scores, fixtures, features and statistics on ESPN Cricinfo



to those who did not understand the criteria properly

Bangladesh had beaten India in the earlier game so they had to qualify regardless of the run rate...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## God of Death

Tiger Awan said:


> Sachin's 100 makes India lose the game. Kohli's 183 made India exit the Final.



1. Obsession with India??

2. Fear of sachin and kohli??

3. Stupid comments as it can be justified in case of sachin's 100 but how kohli's 183 responsible??

4. Last but not the least, many pakistanis have reflected their fear of Indian cricket team they want to avoid another India-pak match at any cost


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

From now an an equal cricketing nation have arised in Asia...
Cheers to bangladesh... Amazing cricket guys.... Now BD must be more consistent...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## God of Death

Bangladesh will defeat pakistan in the final and win the Asia Cup.

Best of luck to the friend Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Insaan

vigneshbalajias said:


> From now an an equal cricketing nation have arised in Asia...
> Cheers to bangladesh... Amazing cricket guys.... *Now BD must be more consistent*...



off course because 'NOW' they have to beat Pakistan right?


----------



## fd24

*Superb performance by Bangladesh
They beat India and Sri Lanka - against the odds. Should have beaten Pakistan too! This should be a turning point in the history of Bangladeshi cricket. Today is Bangla day again. CONGRATULATIONS BOYS!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fd24

Deleter double post


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

pakistan wil meet Bangladash in final
.
and
.
India will meet srilanka at the DHAKA airport..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## untitled

Could Bangladesh win Asia cup ? I hope not.....


----------



## WAQAS119

*When Bangladesh Beat India and Srilanka*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

God of Death said:


> 1. Obsession with India??
> 
> 2. Fear of sachin and kohli??
> 
> 3. Stupid comments as it can be justified in case of sachin's 100 but how kohli's 183 responsible??
> 
> 4. Last but not the least, many pakistanis have reflected their fear of Indian cricket team they want to avoid another India-pak match at any cost


 
nothing but a joke i thought will be taken lightly


----------



## DarkPrince

bangladesh final me aa gaya hai mamo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Insaan

God of Death said:


> 1. Obsession with India??
> 
> 2. Fear of sachin and kohli??
> 
> 3. Stupid comments as it can be justified in case of sachin's 100 but how kohli's 183 responsible??
> 
> 4. *Last but not the least, many pakistanis have reflected their fear of Indian cricket team they want to avoid another India-pak match at any cost*



Really? 
What happened when India was supposed to tour Pakistan in 2009? 
Not facing Pakistani players in IPL?
Saeed Ajmal bowling Issue...


----------



## fd24

Al-zakir said:


> Hope is dying slowly.......



Al zakir - i want immediate apology!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## K-Xeroid

God of Death said:


> 4. Last but not the least, many pakistanis have reflected their fear of Indian cricket team they want to avoid another India-pak match at any cost


Its Indian Government and politicians who feared from Pakistan and always deny when ever its come to Indo-Pak series.. Leave it We knows better how much you get feared to be defeated in series against Pakistan..


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Insaan said:


> off course because 'NOW' they have to beat Pakistan right?



Not at all..... They made pakistan earn hard 4 their victory.... And i thought win against india was fluke.... but they have proved me wrong by playing consistently and beating SL, proving win against india was not a fluke....
Till before everybody was questioning the test status of BD(even me), and even ireland was better than them....
But *now they have improved, making competitions very tough.... now Victory for bangladesh against any team is no longer an upset!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DarkPrince

vigneshbalajias said:


> Not at all..... They made pakistan earn hard 4 their victory.... And i thought win against india was fluke.... but they have proved me wrong by playing consistently and beating SL, proving win against india was not a fluke....
> Till before everybody was questioning the test status of BD(even me), and even ireland was better than them....
> But *now they have improved, making competitions very tough.... now Victory for bangladesh against any team is no longer an upset!!!*



i agree with u


----------



## Abingdonboy

Good job BD but I think we have all been robbed of another excellent India vs Pakistan match. I defiantly think India are the rightful winners of this competition, beating Pakistan (probable winners) so cleanly and only losing to BD because of one man's glory hunting.


----------



## alphamale

now B.d should work hard to be in the top league & Afg should take B.D place.


----------



## WAQAS119

*Yes-Yes-Yes.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Z Bhai

This is a fact: 

When Tendulkar makes a century India loose the match. When Kolhi make one, India out of the tournament  ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphamale

in last asia cup luck didn't favor pakistan this time it was india's turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

superkaif said:


> Al zakir - i want immediate apology!!!


 Please accept my humble apology sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphamale

Z Bhai said:


> This is a fact:
> 
> When Tendulkar makes a century India loose the match. When Kolhi make one, India out of the tournament  ...



i think i need to remind u of biggest fact. when B.D win 2 consecutive matches they are bound to lose the 3rd one.


----------



## fd24

Bangladesh have always had the odd gifted player and scratched together. Today at 42 for 3 the old Bangladesh would have been all out for 110 - The new Bangladesh has belief and has players who believe they can win. They bat down the order and bat without fear. Today the way Nasir Hussain batted was magnificent. They now have a team that bat down the order and play with real desire.
I am more pleased for the crowd. So much disappointment in the last few years yet all support their team so so passionately - their loyalty for thier side must be commended!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devil Soul

Pakistan will meet Bangladesh in Final.
And
India will meet SriLanka at the Dhaka Airport ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

alphamale said:


> i think i need to remind u of biggest fact. when B.D win 2 consecutive matches they are bound to lose the 3rd one.



i know chances r not high but BD gonna give a very gud fight


----------



## fd24

Al-zakir said:


> Please accept my humble apology sir.



Accepted dude - see you on thursday! Dont be late!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

lets keep politics away from kirkit... its Bangladesh's day so let them celebrate their victory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Damn it.


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

I hope Bangladesh wins the final, that way, i wont have to listen to that crappy  ''Geo Song'' .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Congrats to bangladeshi brothers. Great win. who would thought india an and sri lanka will be out and bangladesh will make it to final. you can beat any great team

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119

*I am out of Bizti tricks. Any suggestions?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StingRoy

Wow what a match... never expected the match to be a real 'match'. BD cricket has come of age now. Congrats to BD team and well done Stuart Law!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

DarkPrince said:


> i agree with u



Ha ha thats rare 
But enjoy the day mate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Go play IPL india...thats where you belong..

meanwhile pakistan will play final. 

*troll face*


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

safriz said:


> Go play IPL india...thats where you belong..
> 
> meanwhile pakistan will play final.
> 
> *troll face*



Well u r trolling now.....


----------



## Al-zakir

What's in indian media?


----------



## Evil Flare

Al-zakir said:


> What's in indian media?




Again Sachin bashing starts .. 



I hope that BD will win the Final ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luffy 500

Al-zakir said:


> What's in indian media?


 
They will the blaming the D/L method and will curse Frank Duckworth and Tony Lewis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Devil Soul said:


> Pakistan will meet Bangladesh in Final.
> And
> India will meet SriLanka at the Dhaka Airport ..



Oh man----that is a low blow---------


----------



## Luffy 500

I so happy now. Its a real joy to see India thrashed out by us from a major tournament final. India re 7 dine 2bar Bash deshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinite

Well Pakistan will win for sure.Bangladeshi team does not even comes close to the performance of Pakistani Team.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## Hyde

Infinite said:


> Well Pakistan will win for sure.Bangladeshi team does not even comes close to the performance of Pakistani Team.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


they defeated two world cup finalists... i dont see such a simple reason why they cant do it again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

No disrespect intended to Indian members, This picture was shared on facebook page and I liked the sense of humour of the creator... So thought why not share it here. Take it lightly please 

Any negative comments against India in reference to this picture might be deleted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Zakii said:


>



dude and you are the mod, great example!!


----------



## fd24

Zakii said:


> they defeated two world cup finalists... i dont see such a simple reason why they cant do it again



TBH Zakii - they should have beaten Pakistan just inexperience at the end. Now they are in the final. Their confidence will be sky high. The crowd will be like a 12th player for them and they are playing some great cricket at the moment. Stuart Law is doing a great job and i think it will be a great spectacle on thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

before the Asia cup was started.... Sri Lanka and India were favourite due to the simple reason that they had just played against Australia at difficult pitches and Sri Lanka performed really well in Australia.

Surprise Surprise!!!


----------



## Kaniska

Tiger Awan said:


> Sachin's 100 makes India lose the game. Kohli's 183 made India exit the Final.



It does not matter...We are sad because India needs to improve the quality of the game....But we are happy that India defeated Pakistan...Then rest of the things does not matter...And of course ...I am happy that there is another strong asian cricket nation Bangladesh that can defeat test playing naions like India and Sri Lanka...Kudos to them.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Emmie

On the paper, Pakistan are better side. But let us not forget BD have beaten two very strong teams, there morale would be as high as Everest, they also have the luxury of home ground.

B'desh is now an improved side, nice to see them performing.


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Before matches 


Zakii said:


> How good it would be if Bangladesh beats India and Sri Lanka and qualifies for Final against Pakistan





sachin@india said:


> and win the final





DRDO said:


> Janab fir Pakistan kaise bachega us Bangladeshi toofan se ???



....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

the good newz is that we now have one more cricketing power... Bangladesh.


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## Hyde

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Before matches
> 
> ....................



Thanks for quoting my earlier post,

*Meray moo main ghee-shakkar!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kingkobra

hahahaha....






btw congrats bangladesh....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

safriz said:


> the good newz is that we now have one more cricketing power... Bangladesh.



It's too early to call someone a cricketing power. Kenya qualified for World Cup semi final of 2003... but look at them today where they are...

But there are signs of improvement and I wish them best of luck in building a powerful team in future. Nasir Hossain, Shakib ul Hassan and Tamim Iqbal are already good / world class players

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

i9m so sad i was desprate to play pakistan against india pakistan should come all gunz blazzing for the final and must bring special wicket keeper back


----------



## Infinite

Pakistan will win against Bangladesh easily unless Pakistani Players have planned a big payday for final match.


----------



## Hyde

I will be nice to see Indian media reports after this match


----------



## Luffy 500

I hope people doesn't start calling us a new cricketing power yet. We are playing well and improving but I believe we have a long way to go to 
catch up to PAK, SL and IND. We can proudly start calling ourselves cricketing power when we will start winning tests.


----------



## Donatello

Kaniska said:


> It does not matter...We are sad because India needs to improve the quality of the game....But we are happy that *India defeated Pakistan*...Then rest of the things does not matter...And of course ...I am happy that there is another strong asian cricket nation Bangladesh that can defeat test playing naions like India and Sri Lanka...Kudos to them.....




A hollow victory i suppose?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

screen captured while watching match between pak vs india on galaxy s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Safriz

Although i would have enjoyed a lot more if india had reached final.....


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

WAQAS119 said:


>



yea tu lagta ha kohe teacher bachoon ko saza de rha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Insaan

*Mixed emotions in Pakistan after India`s exit from Asia Cup*


Karachi: Pakistan cricket team`s fans and former players tonight showed mixed emotions after Bangladesh ousted India from the Asia Cup with a shocking five-wicket win over Sri Lanka in the last league match of the tournament.

"This is very disappointing. We wanted India in the final. We were hoping that we could avenge our recent defeats to them in this final," cricket enthusiast and banker, Mehmood Arif said.

Since India outclassed their team two days back Pakistani cricket fans, former players and experts have highlighted the fact that they had the capacity to avenge the defeat in the final.

India would have joined Pakistan in the final if Bangladesh had lost to Sri Lanka today.

"What would have been an explosive final will now not be the same without India. All of us wanted to play India in the final because it has been a long time since we defeated them in a big match," student Zeeshan said.




Pakistan lost to India in the World Cup semifinal last year in Mohali and were thrashed in the Asia Cup on Sunday despite making 329 runs.

Beautician Maham Syed, an ardent cricket fan who watched the Bangladesh-Sri Lanka match, said she had prayed for a Sri Lankan victory.

"Without India there wouldn`t be much fun in the final. After Sunday`s defeat the final was our chance to get even with them. But that chance is gone now," she said.

But cricket writer, Saad Shafqat said whatever the public emotions the fact remained that Bangladesh deserved credit for their performance in the tournament.

"I think they have matured as a team and now they have more self belief in themselves. All this India talk is fine but Pakistan will need to be careful in the final," he said.

Former Pakistan captain, Rashid Latif said Mushfiqur Rahim`s team had clearly benefited a lot from the Bangladesh Premier League.


"The BPL has made their top players more mature and responsible and they now have the confidence to chase even big totals. They will be dangerous opponents in the final although I would say Pakistan are favourites to lift the cup," he said. 

Ironically Pakistan`s last Asia Cup title win came in Dhaka in 2000.

Former Test pacer, Jalaluddin said it was understood why people were disappointed.

"Sunday`s defeat was a shock to everyone. Everyone saw the final as a chance for our team to redeem themselves against the Indians but this is not going to happen in this tournament," he said.

He said Bangladesh had even given a tough time to Pakistan in the league match so the final should be an interesting one.

"They have the batting firepower and disciplined bowling while their fielding is very sharp in this competition. I don`t think the final will be one sided," he said. 

PTI 

Mixed emotions in Pakistan after India`s exit from Asia Cup


----------



## WAQAS119

Raja.Pakistani said:


> yea tu lagta ha kohe teacher bachoon ko saza de rha ha


Koi Pathan teacher hi hona hai phir to


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Our fight is not with India..its fight for cup


----------



## darkinsky

see you in the dull match with pin drop Dhakaite crowd silence on Thursday

pakistan hit a four(crowd dead)
pakistan took wicket(WTF, crowd dead)
bangladesh hit four(yaaay, joy bangla, crowd resurrect)
pakistan won(misbah: thanks to crowd for their excellent support and cheer: facing empty stadium)

End of Transmission

bye bye(now go to your usual business )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

Congrats Bangladesh on entering the Finals. Good work. And my Pakistani and Bangladesh mates, all the best for the finals. My wish is it should be exciting and entertaining.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syed Naved

So At Last India Is Out Of Contest , Bye Bye India  Now you are out of the Asia cup.
Manjerkar Said," India is the most strongest team,sri lanka also a good team,Bangladesh has no talent & have to prove a lot 7 i think Pakistan Is The most weakest team in this series (asia cup) " , funny thing is Pakistan remains,Bd remains But His India is Out And lanka .... also the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

darkinsky said:


> see you in the dull match with pin drop Dhakaite crowd silence on Thursday
> 
> pakistan hit a four(crowd dead)
> pakistan took wicket(WTF, crowd dead)
> bangladesh hit four(yaaay, joy bangla, crowd resurrect)
> pakistan won(misbah: thanks to crowd for their excellent support and cheer: facing empty stadium)
> 
> End of Transmission
> 
> bye bye(now go to your usual business )


 
would not it be the same situation if final was being played in India or Pakistan? Everyone support their home team before supporting any other country so stop moaning dude


----------



## Safriz

kabhi kabhi kuch paanay kay liye kuch khona perta hai.
jo bazee haar ker bhee jeet jaaey usay bazeegar kehtay hain.
jo bazee jeet ker bhee haar jaey usay INDIA kehtay hain.


----------



## asad71

It's only a game. 

May the better team win. Let us hope for a good game to entertain us.


----------



## Roybot

WAQAS119 said:


>



They are doing x squats.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Congratulations Bangladesh for their first entry in Asia cup final.
Its indeed a good achievement.


----------



## Roybot

I hope Pakistan wins though, if Bangladesh wins they ll yap about it for next gazillion years.


----------



## Insaan




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Oh I am so excited 





I can feel it lifting the cup 





Finally I made my 100 -yet ... India is eliminated the bottom line which Shoaib stated very clearly 
*BAGHWAN *...* I had to make that 100 runs even with 160 balls it took me to make it I had to do it !!! it was my 100 runs !!! I NEEDED IT *





















.... Kiya final hota if it was Pakistan Top Team in Asia cup vs India but I suppose Pakistan vs Bangladesh will be a proper final too two top teams in world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Insaan

Yae bee match dekhar gussa nikal rah han hain 

Or roy be rah han hain.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Should be a fitting finals PAKISTAN VS BANGLADESH 

TIGER VS TIGER

What a fantastic day !!! Pakistan reached finals ... deservedly winning 2 wonderful games team playing a TEAM GAME no selfishness by 1 player to make his 100 , every one played a a team 

Pakistan deserves 100% to be in finals vs Bangladesh .. they made it on Merit not on bollywood dance tune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

PAKISTAN = CHAMPIONSHIP MATERIAL AGAIN 
Pakistan is not one province or type , PAKISTAN = ASIAN CUP CHAMPIONS inshallah

Look forward to our Champs bringing the Cup back to Pakistan

Hopefully team will put a `TEAM PERFORMANCE` in final that is the moto of Pakistani team 

TEAM WORK not a solitary 100 geting player that every one depends on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Insaan said:


> Well it doesnt matter where you were born or have lived. Anyone blindly can tell they are Punjabis by their name and by their certain looks. And by the way, doesnt Delhi have Punjabis?



They are not Punjabis. Delhi does have Punjabis, Even Viraat Kohli is from Delhi, but he is a Punjabi. What does a "punjabi" look like anyways?

M.S. Dhoni and R.P.Singh are Rajputs, from Uttar Pradesh and Uttarakhand, thats why they have Singh surname. Sehwag is a Haryanavi Jat, Ishant Sharma's family is from Jammu. Rohit Sharma is from Andhra and speaks Telugu.


----------



## Insaan

Roybot said:


> They are not Punjabis. Delhi does have Punjabis, Even Viraat Kohli is from Delhi, but he is a Punjabi. What does a "punjabi" look like anyways?
> 
> M.S. Dhoni and R.P.Singh are Rajputs, from Uttar Pradesh and Uttarakhand, thats why they have Singh surname. Sehwag is a Haryanavi Jat, Ishant Sharma's family is from Jammu. Rohit Sharma is from Andhra and speaks Telugu.



Jammu has Punjabis.... (part of my ancestors came from there...)

I know so many Indians from Delhi that speak Punjabi. How can you not know as an Indian the fact that Delhi has millions of Punjabi living...

As far as Rajputs are concerned, there is also something called 'Punjabi Rajputs', also common to some in Pakistani Punjabis
Look it up. Punjabi Rajputs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I guarantee you without going to India, that i will find Punjabis even living in Tamil Nadu...

So what even i am Punjabi and i speak Urdu. Don't understand Punjabi fully...


----------



## Roybot

Insaan said:


> Jammu has Punjabis.... (part of my ancestors came from there...)
> 
> I know so many Indians from Delhi that speak Punjabi. How can you not know as an Indian the fact that Delhi has millions of Punjabi living...
> 
> As far as Rajputs are concerned, there is also something called 'Punjabi Rajputs', also common to some in Pakistani Punjabis
> Look it up. Punjabi Rajputs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I guarantee you without going to India, that i will find Punjabis even living in Tamil Nadu...
> 
> So what even i am Punjabi and i speak Urdu. Don't understand Punjabi fully...



When did I say that Delhi doesn't have Punjabis But the players you mentioned from Delhi are not Punjabis(Sehwag and Ishant Sharma). You can add Gautam Gambhir to your list though, he is a Punjabi Khatri from Delhi.

As for the Rajputs, not every Rajput is Punjabi, some Punjabis can be Rajput though. 

Rohit Sharma's mother tongue is Telugu was born to Telugu parents from Andhra, what makes you think he is a Punjabi? His surname? Sharma surname is found in pretty much every state of India, not all of them are Punjabis.


----------



## Karachiite

Kohli's my current favourite batsmen.


----------



## dexter

Bhuahahah Epic xD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Insaan

dexter said:


> Bhuahahah Epic xD



Oh ho, Shah Rukh Khan ke aslee tasveer deka tay hain... See he even is looking for Team India arrival and the guard is there waiting for Chitrol!


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## third eye

Insaan said:


> That is why i used 'maybe' in brackets...
> Maybe you are a dumb Punjabi like i gave u example of some of my friends...



Excerpts from post 1441..

"I *now*( Know ?) a couple of Punjabis who were quite dumb. They thought that because Canada has more sikhs than Muslims, *they concluded with the fact that Pakistan's Punjab was part of India and Indian Punjab's population is more.*."

See the errors in word selection and sentence forming.. and others are called dumb ??


----------



## AUz

dexter said:


>



I have scored 183 ............ *Ghar la ja 183 *


----------



## Pak_Sher

India getting kicked out is as big a celebration as actually winning the Asia Cup.


----------



## Insaan

Pak_Sher said:


> India getting kicked out is as big a celebration as actually winning the Asia Cup.



on no nay humaray saath kum kee thee?


----------



## VelocuR

Pakistan similiarly face Shehzad vs Kohli






















Mat 19 
Inns 19
Runs 477
HS 115 
Ave 26.50
100 *2*
50 0
Strikes 70

*Age: 20*

vs


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well when is the ASIA CUP final people , it should be great day to wave some green and white flag 






What is the Pakistan Starting eleven for the BIG final !!! for big teams

Its wonderful after a while we reached finals of a appropriate 50 over game none of that 20/20 nonesense


----------



## Al-zakir

I think Pakistan will lose against Bangladesh out of good brotherly gesture. You see, Bangladesh needs big win to take the cricket to next level. Pakistan already out there and now it's our time. What say.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseer

Al-zakir said:


> I think Pakistan will lose against Bangladesh out of good brotherly gesture. You see, Bangladesh needs big win to take the cricket to next level. Pakistan already out there and now it's our time. What say.....


Same as the Lankans response to what the Indians wanted


----------



## Infinite

Al-zakir said:


> I think Pakistan will lose against Bangladesh out of good brotherly gesture. You see, Bangladesh needs big win to take the cricket to next level. Pakistan already out there and now it's our time. What say.....


Sorry Sir - Ain't happening.Pakistan will win inshallah.If every Bangladeshi was like you i bet Pakistanis would not mind loosing against Bangladesh  but maybe your team will perform better then our team and win the match.


----------



## truthseer

Infinite said:


> Sorry Sir - Ain't happening.Pakistan will win inshallah.If every Bangladeshi was like you i bet Pakistanis would not mind loosing against Bangladesh  but maybe your team will perform better then our team and win the match.


We still would mind. Cricket's about winning!


----------



## Safriz

bangladesh can come to pakistan and win what they want instead of being scardy cat...
right now its pakistans turn.


----------



## Avisheik

Al-zakir said:


> I think Pakistan will lose against Bangladesh out of good brotherly gesture. You see, Bangladesh needs big win to take the cricket to next level. Pakistan already out there and now it's our time. What say.....



No bro, i want bangladesh to win against a pakistani side playing their best. I do not want any sympathy cos being defeated is much more honorable than getting a handout.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseer

RaptorRX707 said:


> I am sure alot of Bangladeshis homecrowd at Dhaka made noises and throw stones at Pakistan and make them pressure.


Three words
Butt hurt troll!


----------



## kobiraaz

DO YOU GUYS KNOW THAT NASIR HUSSAIN IS A BIHARI?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Can anyone please post any youtube videos from Indian tv channels especially AAJ TAK regarding India's defeat to Bangladesh. They are absolutely hilarious, they rip apart the Indian cricket team.



Al-zakir said:


> I think Pakistan will lose against Bangladesh out of good brotherly gesture. You see, Bangladesh needs big win to take the cricket to next level. Pakistan already out there and now it's our time. What say.....



I will stop watching cricket if that happens. Both teams need to go out there and give their utmost best, this is what makes competitive cricket fun to watch. Does not matter who wins or looses as long as you get to see a good entertaining match where the players give it everything they can.


----------



## ARCHON

i support pakistan... just kill the BD ... win the cup...


----------



## Infinite

ARCHON said:


> i support pakistan... just kill the BD ... win the cup...


Consider it done.


----------



## ARCHON

Infinite said:


> Consider it done.



ahhh.. the coach of the team is here...


----------



## Infinite

notorious_eagle said:


> Can anyone please post any youtube videos from Indian tv channels especially AAJ TAK regarding India's defeat to Bangladesh. They are absolutely hilarious, they rip apart the Indian cricket team.
> 
> 
> 
> I will stop watching cricket if that happens. Both teams need to go out there and give their utmost best, this is what makes competitive cricket fun to watch. Does not matter who wins or looses as long as you get to see a good entertaining match where the players give it everything they can.


lol check this gem
Breaking News: Bangladesh beat Sri Lanka to knock India out of Asia Cup - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

Al-zakir said:


> I think Pakistan will lose against Bangladesh out of good brotherly gesture. You see, Bangladesh needs big win to take the cricket to next level. Pakistan already out there and now it's our time. What say.....


I think Pakistan won Asia cup only once and they'll try to narrow their gap with India-Srilanka in terms of Asia cup wins..so there is no chance of brotherly gesture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

Al-zakir said:


> I think Pakistan will lose against Bangladesh out of good brotherly gesture. You see, Bangladesh needs big win to take the cricket to next level. Pakistan already out there and now it's our time. What say.....


 
SORRY no gesture westure this time, Pakistan have lost soo much with helping asian teams like bangladesh & india but gain nothing these are first countries to turn their back against Pakistan when ever Pakistan required support...

We both should play fair game, hope Pakistan will not do any stupidity in the name of stupid & useless goodwill gesture which gives nothing to Pakistan in the past nor giving anything in present as well.

P.S: Although i still respect Bangladeshis like you Al-Zakir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

Some celebrations....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


> DO YOU GUYS KNOW THAT NASIR HUSSAIN IS A BIHARI?


No, he is not. He is a Bangladeshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Al-zakir said:


> No, he is not. He is a Bangladeshi.



i mean Urdu speaking Bangladeshi......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

kobiraaz said:


> i mean Urdu speaking Bangladeshi......



Really? can you provide me the source, i would like to read up. BTW, tamim's ancestors were also from india. His ancestral home is in uttar pradesh


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


> i mean Urdu speaking Bangladeshi......


 
He is a asset to Bd team. They should move him up to bat. Nazim uddin has been a crap.


----------



## Skallagrim

Former cricketer Javed Omar Belim is a Bihari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Avisheik said:


> Really? can you provide me the source, i would like to read up. BTW, tamim's ancestors were also from india. His ancestral home is in uttar pradesh


Just saw in another forum... But i am going to confirm it personally. Nasir is my friend's friend. They are from Rangpur.



Skallagrim said:


> Former cricketer Javed Omar Belim is a Bihari.


Yea i know that. He lives in Puran dhaka! Regularly comes to our hostel field to practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> SORRY no gesture westure this time, Pakistan have lost soo much with helping asian teams like bangladesh & india but gain nothing these are first countries to turn their back against Pakistan when ever Pakistan required support...
> 
> We both should play fair game, hope Pakistan will not do any stupidity in the name of stupid & useless goodwill gesture which gives nothing to Pakistan in the past nor giving anything in present as well.
> 
> P.S: Although i still respect Bangladeshis like you Al-Zakir.



oh we will win if our captain wouldnt replace the bowler who took a wicket in the 2nd ball and not give an aggressive approach but without a doubt bangladesh has looked dangerous in this tournament whoever calls them weak right now is stupid and has not seen their performance they r playing like a team we better keep on our toes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Raja.Pakistani said:


> would not it be the same situation if final was being played in India or Pakistan? Everyone support their home team before supporting any other country so stop moaning dude



in india yes, but in pakistan, no


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

kobiraaz said:


> DO YOU GUYS KNOW THAT NASIR HUSSAIN IS A BIHARI?



how many urdu speakers are there in the team?


----------



## BlackenTheSky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlackenTheSky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Ok people there are lot Pak haters (awawmi supporters and hindus actually) in Bangladesh ... They are already trying to push politics into the match ... So if you find any of those posts online just ignore.... Just keep in mind that without any doubt Pakistan is the second team for most bangladeshis...... Every Bangladeshi knows that. Ask anyone or your players. As it is a match we will make fun of opponents or whatever.... Just do not take it seriously!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## genmirajborgza786

kobiraaz said:


> DO YOU GUYS KNOW THAT NASIR HUSSAIN IS A BIHARI?



tui monta amar khushi kore dila re

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

kobiraaz said:


> Ok people there are lot Pak haters (awawmi supporters and hindus actually) in Bangladesh ... They are already trying to push politics into the match ... So if you find any of those posts online just ignore.... Just keep in mind that without any doubt Pakistan is the second team for most bangladeshis...... Every Bangladeshi knows that. Ask anyone or your players. As it is a match we will make fun of opponents or whatever.... Just do not take it seriously!



no problem bro, no matter what Pakistan & Bangladesh are both brilliant teams in the world of cricket may the best man win

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I am expecting a close match and it don't matter who win or lose this match but it should be a thrilling match...I took off from work just for this match.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakistanitarzan

kobiraaz said:


> DO YOU GUYS KNOW THAT NASIR HUSSAIN IS A BIHARI?



We have alot of bihari's in Pakistan. Their accent is soo damn funny! No Joke!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I am big fan of Alamgir and i have seen him on geo tv saying that boht teams are his fav and he dont know which side he should support as we know he is bengladesi by origin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakistanitarzan

I wouldn't be sad if Pakistan looses because Bangladesh is very dear to me anyways. Same other way around.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

*Pakistan vs India thread merged in this Asia Cup thread.

All related threads will be merged in this official thread of Asia cup once the final match is played*


----------



## Karachiite

May the best team win. Hopefully after this tournament we will see a better Bangladeshi team that will continue giving shocks to other teams.


----------



## Hyde

Karachiite said:


> May the best team win. Hopefully after this tournament we will see a better Bangladeshi team that will continue giving shocks to other teams.



Aameen... hope to see a strong Bangladeshi team... and hope they visit Pakistan soon and have a great contest over there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Infinite said:


> lol check this gem
> Breaking News: Bangladesh beat Sri Lanka to knock India out of Asia Cup - YouTube



SHE SAYS THE OBVIOUS 400 TIME ALMOST LIKE WAKING UP A SLEEPING MAN

TRANSLATION
Bharat (India) is out of the Asia cup , and again Bharat (India is out) (What else is new)
India is not reaching final (duh ...cus they got eliminated lady)
Now players will have to return back to India (duh ... were they planning to live in Bangladesh)
Really Team India will have to return (Lady you just said that moments ago)
With out reaching finals (duh cuz they lost lady whats wrong with you)
Bangladesh has beaten Srilanka 
Bangladesh has beaten Srilanka and so India is out (for the 100th time if you missed it before)
All depended on Srilanka beating Bangladesh
Bangladesh is reach finals ... (wow that was simple ... new cast )
......

All that in 15 seconds and after that she is so over hyped .. like her clothes are on fire


----------



## Al-zakir

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I am big fan of Alamgir and i have seen him on geo tv saying that boht teams are his fav and he dont know which side he should support as we know he is bengladesi by origin



Yes, and must not forget about Hasan Jahangir. A East Pakistani(Bangladeshi) origin. Gone crazy when this song came out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Mr Javed said:


> We both should play fair game, hope Pakistan will not do any stupidity in the name of stupid & useless goodwill gesture which gives nothing to Pakistan in the past nor giving anything in present as well.



Seriously. I'd be really mad if they did that, we always try to be the "nice ones" to "brotherly" countries (afghanistan and bangladesh) and we in return we get abuse and backstabbed.


----------



## boltu

Al-zakir said:


> Yes, and must not forget about Hasan Jahangir. A East Pakistani(Bangladeshi) origin. Gone crazy when this song came out.


I thought hawa hawa is Indian song
And here is a crappy bangla version of it


----------



## Devil Soul

10/0 1 over

FOUR ........

14/0 2 overs...


----------



## darkinsky

*OUT*....................


----------



## EagleEyes

http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricket/166798-asia-cup-final-match-pakistan-vs-bangladesh-dhaka.html

*Discuss here*


----------

